# What did You do today on your mountain bike?



## Edirty6 (Jun 23, 2012)

*What did You do today on your bike? (a thread for anything bike related)*

got this idea from a BMW forum that im on, its just where you can post what ever. if you went on a ride and took some pics, post your pics, if you did a new upgrade, post your upgrade, if something awesome happen, tell us about it. But remember. it didnt happen without Pics

i went out for a ride. did 2 miles before i was drenched in sweat. 96 degree heat is just to freaking hot. a pic looking down the trail that takes you up to top, and a rocky tech section.

IMAG0164 by Edirty6, on Flickr

IMAG0168 by Edirty6, on Flickr


----------



## sjhiker (Apr 25, 2008)

I did this:






Oh and since you mentioned bmw's, my e36 m3 has 242,000 miles on it.


----------



## Edirty6 (Jun 23, 2012)

^nice. what was the temp. for you today. it was to hot to do any riding for me. and as for the car subject, my little 318is is about 200 miles away from 242k mile mark. haha


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

This after riding 10mi with my wife and son yesterday. 6 personal records, on a loop that was everything from flowing single track to black diamonds... Up and down.

I'm not truly a beginner, more a tweener.


----------



## moses5488 (Jul 2, 2012)

I bike in Texas, usually takes me a good 2-3 weeks of riding in 90 -100 degree weather to get remotely adjusted to the heat.


----------



## bballr4567 (Mar 12, 2006)

It was 98 when I pushed off from my apartment today. Just a short ride while Im awaiting a new rear cassette and cant ride the trails with it. 5.5 miles was pretty harsh in the hot stuff though.


----------



## iKenndac (May 20, 2012)

Yesterday, I got absolutely drenched. We were cycling along and as we came to the top of the hill, you could see a rainstorm approaching rather rapidly. Needless to say, we didn't make it home in time! Screengrab from the video from my GoPro.


----------



## docjonez (Jul 1, 2012)

put on some new brakes,rode for about 3 miles found an old gt bmx bike dumped off on a trail by my house


Sent using pony express


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

Bought my first MTB. I will post a pic as soon as I have 10 posts.


----------



## kawiguy08 (May 28, 2012)

I found an old trail that has not been used in some time. I Just started to fix it up so it is rideable. Cant wait till it is done. Will post pics when i go back to work on it.


----------



## DirtyHank (Jul 2, 2012)

Trying to make up my mind between a 29er or a 26er both Specialized Hardrock Discs one's a 2012 the other (the 29) is a 2013.

(sorry I have to post this question 5 times) :nono:

Hank


----------



## Edirty6 (Jun 23, 2012)

tried to go ride today after i got out of my job interview, but after last nights rain and with the temp that it hit today before 11. i was soaking wet in sweat in 10 mins and said screw it. wish this heat wave would pass. found some new trails around the TN area i wanna ride.


----------



## Kiejo (Jun 18, 2012)

Got a friend to pick up a decent Diamondback, now I have a riding buddy! :thumbsup: Hit the local trails for a couple hours. Drenched in sweat by the time we got back to the car. Lovin' it though.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

I wish the info under the user name would show the area the poster is from


----------



## primussucks (Apr 19, 2005)

Did this today, it was in the mid to high 90s, but this was mostly in the shade, but still when I stopped for whatever reason, it was HOT...


----------



## mark! (Jun 1, 2012)

Rode 2 miles in mud, decided I'd had enough, went home, cleaned the bike, put it up in the garage until next weekend.


----------



## Edirty6 (Jun 23, 2012)

^ riding in mud is my favorite to do. after fresh rain if sun starts to show i go out and ride. sliding around and having to work twice as hard to do the trails in my area will kill you in the first 2 miles. it is a lot of up then down then up then down then up then up again and then up some more. 

Ridin Dirty:thumbsup:


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

Purchased Sunday, Marlin 29er










Yesterday's ride on a very very short trail close to my house


----------



## Not Far From Par (Jul 3, 2012)

Did nothing to MY bike..
But went out shopping for one!!


----------



## 29Spec (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm still waiting on my order. I bought a Carve Comp 29er at my LBS, but still hasn't come in


----------



## Not Far From Par (Jul 3, 2012)

I brought it home to it's 1st owner!!!


----------



## bballr4567 (Mar 12, 2006)

Bought 8 speed parts. lol


----------



## velveteer (Feb 28, 2012)

Came home from work and decided to lay down for an hr before I go ride. After I woke up 4 hrs later I decided to hang up the wall mount.


----------



## Not Far From Par (Jul 3, 2012)

Just got back from my 1st ride on the scooter..
Wasn't long as the RD was having a little trouble still finding the right gears.. So I loaded up to head to LBS forgetting they were closed for the holiday..
Normally I would do all work myself, but the owner insisted that I bring back to him if any trouble as such.. At least until I am satisfied with the way it's riding..
But still got about 90 minute trail ride in (got there right at sun-up)


----------



## Mrk9182 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rode about 10 miles today. I crashed doing something stupid and broke off one of my shift levers, then I got a flat. Still had fun though


----------



## sealuva (Jun 20, 2012)

Road the trails in Ft. Pierce this morning. I quickly realized two things. 
1. I totally stink at this.
2. The importance of being on the right gear.

I was gased after fifteen minutes in. Changed gears a few times and plowed through it.
Of course after wipping it a few times, and getting attacked by fire ants.

Can't wait to do it again!!!


----------



## eclipse24 (Jan 14, 2012)

Went out this morning with my 2 year old grandson, me on the old Trek (now called Logan's bike) and Logan in the bike trailer. We had a great time!!


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

I installed ODI Rogue grips. Awesome! Was going to ride, but too hot!


----------



## guberbot (Jun 18, 2012)

Got my 1st bike- trek 4900...tried to mount a sidewalk, fell on my tailbone...will attempt to tame the beast again tomorrow


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

I got up early and rode 8 miles of varied terrain singletrack with a friend who is twice as fast as me. I was pretty wore out after that ride as i pushed myself harder than I normally would by myself.

The parking lot was packed as well to my surprise since it was the fourth and the temps have been triple digit for a while.


----------



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)

I made an attempt to learn how to bunny hop. I can get 2'' if I'm lucky and damn was it a workout. 100* and 1000% humidity will do that.


----------



## madaxc (Aug 6, 2011)

Looked longingly at it, since I didn't have the time for a ride today...


----------



## hwtan68 (Apr 7, 2012)

i put on a set of crankbro pedal

second try on the spd!!

hopefully don't crash as many time like the first time out.


----------



## Edirty6 (Jun 23, 2012)

Lawson Raider said:


> I got up early and rode 8 miles of varied terrain singletrack with a friend who is twice as fast as me. I was pretty wore out after that ride as i pushed myself harder than I normally would by myself.
> 
> The parking lot was packed as well to my surprise since it was the fourth and the temps have been triple digit for a while.


thats the best way to learn and get better in my opinion. i have a buddy thats been doing down hill for 6 years now that i met at our local dirt track, and now when we do the downhill course, we let him lead and try to follow. i've gotten so much faster now, he still beats me by like 10 seconds though. Haha


----------



## Edirty6 (Jun 23, 2012)

madaxc said:


> Looked longingly at it, since I didn't have the time for a ride today...


i feel you man, with my work schedule this week, i wont be able to ride again till saturday morning


----------



## Nick_D (Jun 28, 2012)

made a short half kilometer segment on strava today. rid it a few times. 
there are no local trails that aren't flat near me rft:


----------



## Edirty6 (Jun 23, 2012)

Huge storm today in East Tennessee area, part of my roof blown off, tree's snapped all around the city, winds were up to 70mph. 

Cant way to see what the trails look like tomorrow night. haha. Im hoping that a well placed tree will allow me to build a ladder bridge or wooden berm or something cool. riding the same trails 3-5 times a week can sometimes get boring.


----------



## COBilly (Jun 30, 2012)

Do I have to post a pic if the only thing I did was think about what I still have to do to it?


----------



## egapal (May 15, 2011)

took it nice and easy given the heat and still drained about 2 liters of water in an hour. finished up at the local reservoir.

can't wait to do it all over again tomorrow.


----------



## Edirty6 (Jun 23, 2012)

COBilly said:


> Do I have to post a pic if the only thing I did was think about what I still have to do to it?


nope thats the thing about this thread, just a place to share thoughts, stories, trips, pics, or anything else related to,

for example, it think of how i can make some extra money to get the pedals and 5 ten shoes that i want badly but at the moment cant afford


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

I rode a wheelie.


----------



## primussucks (Apr 19, 2005)

AZ.MTNS said:


> I rode a wheelie.


Ive been trying to ride Wheelie's since I was in 2nd grade in 1988 or so, to this day 10-20ft is about as far as I can make it, maybe 2 pedal strokes LOL

Today I did 14 miles, 5.2 miles of road to the trail, a few miles of trails and 5.2 miles home. It was at or near 100 degrees today, felt pretty darn good when I was done.


----------



## madaxc (Aug 6, 2011)

Rode some trails and then stripped down my drivetrain for a thorough cleaning... Busy day!


----------



## melissalb (Mar 12, 2012)

Finished a Dirt Divas class at a local mtb park. SUPER FUN!


----------



## robdeanhove (Dec 8, 2005)

I went to the office and worked late....... then I came back over the SOuth Downs and alont the ridgeline of hills and was treated to this view to end my day. Wonderful:

It made it to twitter before here, it's good to share!


----------



## iceman15951 (Jul 20, 2011)

Edirty6 said:


> i went out for a ride. did 2 miles before i was drenched in sweat. 96 degree heat is just to freaking hot.


Come ride in Texas! 96 degrees is a nice day to go riding :thumbsup:


----------



## Philbobagginz (Feb 19, 2012)

sealuva said:


> Road the trails in Ft. Pierce this morning. I quickly realized two things.
> 1. I totally stink at this.
> 2. The importance of being on the right gear.
> 
> ...


Fort Pierce is fun! It can be a challenge though. I'm used to riding halpatiokee park in Stuart which isn't as technical, but when I get going in Ft Pierce, I feel like I'm a complete noob. After the first underpass, it gets easier.

Anyway, I gave mine a bath today. Hopefully I can get out and ride Sunday.:thumbsup:


----------



## 65mph12 (Jan 31, 2012)

I went out to Sweetwater Reservoir for the first time and fell off my bike. Got pretty banged up too. Much more to see there, so I'll be back.


----------



## fee (Jul 6, 2012)

I did not use my mtb, but my road bike.


----------



## Edirty6 (Jun 23, 2012)

iceman15951 said:


> Come ride in Texas! 96 degrees is a nice day to go riding :thumbsup:


i would say. i've been to texas once, it was 101 when i was there 3 years ago, but felt okay because the air there was dry.

Come to TN after that rain we just had and see how 96 Feels, humiity is high all the time here.

I sent back my uvex helmet to JensonUSA today because they charged my account twice, and now they lost a customer. they overdrawed my account to neg -70 bucks, and i just got paid today and im down to 40 bucks to last for two weeks now 
and i just didnt like the helmet either. universal fits are just to big for my head and look like a turtle shell sitting there.


----------



## Edirty6 (Jun 23, 2012)

65mph12 said:


> I went out to Sweetwater Reservoir for the first time and fell off my bike. Got pretty banged up too. Much more to see there, so I'll be back.


when you say sweetwater, do you mean TN? i'll be heading up there this weekend for "the lost sea" and to do some riding.


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

I adjusted levers, brakes, grips, and handlebars....but it's so easier on my wrists to ride now


----------



## Acerty (Jun 18, 2012)

I did my usual ride today after my left leg healed a bit from my last crash (Stupid mistake on my part). I've been trying to practice my cornering on a local trail thats pretty straight forward and not too technical, just alot of up and down hill with roots and bigger rocks strewn about. Also a simple water crossing, well about 1.5 miles from home (its an 8 or 9 mile ride) I round the last major corner faster than I normally would feeling confident that I'm getting better. Then I realize this is the corner with the big rut running from the center of the corner to the edge of the track. Naturally right on the line I picked for myself causing me to panic break on both levers. I then lost control of the bike, and next thing I know I'm picking my head up out of the dirt. Pretty sure I endo'd but not really sure, I don't remember what happened between losing control and picking my face off the ground. When I got back up my bike was leaning against a tree which I found odd. Far as I know I was the only one out there today. Anyway, I got up laughed a bit and then got upset at myself for panicing like that and not just changing my line and forgetting that rut. Second time it got me, first time it caused me to wipe out.


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

Picked up a new trail map and tried out a pretty awesome, although flat, XC trail for the first time. Its the perfect place to get practice done for the more technical trails I ride. Unfortunately it resulted in my first flat on a tire I literally had purchased an hour earlier, but having new trails to ride on is great.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

22 mile ride this morning..no stops..felt great!


----------



## Edirty6 (Jun 23, 2012)

Acerty said:


> I did my usual ride today after my left leg healed a bit from my last crash (Stupid mistake on my part). I've been trying to practice my cornering on a local trail thats pretty straight forward and not too technical, just alot of up and down hill with roots and bigger rocks strewn about. Also a simple water crossing, well about 1.5 miles from home (its an 8 or 9 mile ride) I round the last major corner faster than I normally would feeling confident that I'm getting better. Then I realize this is the corner with the big rut running from the center of the corner to the edge of the track. Naturally right on the line I picked for myself causing me to panic break on both levers. I then lost control of the bike, and next thing I know I'm picking my head up out of the dirt. Pretty sure I endo'd but not really sure, I don't remember what happened between losing control and picking my face off the ground. When I got back up my bike was leaning against a tree which I found odd. Far as I know I was the only one out there today. Anyway, I got up laughed a bit and then got upset at myself for panicing like that and not just changing my line and forgetting that rut. Second time it got me, first time it caused me to wipe out.


i feel you man, the trails around my area have rain ruts all through them and it can throw you off. in fact, that was my first wreck on my mountain bike. just got the bike, found the trails, went out for a ride, No helmet. i hit that rut trying to lean into, which i now know is called Railing, and wheel shifted on me and sent me over. Got real lucky i rolled between two trees and only my ankle slapped the tree, and took my shoe off. haha


----------



## mountainbiker118 (Jul 4, 2012)

edirty6 that first pic is sweet man!


----------



## Haplo (Jun 12, 2011)

Replaced the crap, stock pedals on my 2013 carve comp with Answer Rove pedals. Mucho bettero.


----------



## Edirty6 (Jun 23, 2012)

mountainbiker118 said:


> edirty6 that first pic is sweet man!


thanks man, i'll be heading out bright and early tomorrow morning to beat the heat, and i'll be sure to snap a lot more pics. East TN with the Sunrise is a awesome sight


----------



## guberbot (Jun 18, 2012)

went out for my 1st ever trail ride...Cunningham park in NY- i crawled a couple of times on the "easiest" trail, obviously. had fun, but, it will take me awhile to go through a trail at any sort of decent riding speed.

all good, though, as long as I can learn how to ride properly, which seems a bit of a trick doing it on my own and without any guidance. considering its been over 25 years since i rode a bicycle, especially.


----------



## Edirty6 (Jun 23, 2012)

SDKmann said:


> Picked up a new trail map and tried out a pretty awesome, although flat, XC trail for the first time. Its the perfect place to get practice done for the more technical trails I ride. Unfortunately it resulted in my first flat on a tire I literally had purchased an hour earlier, but having new trails to ride on is great.


did you put the tube in there your self? sounds like a pinch flat it you got one that early.

i got up early, did some trails. and after 8 miles was done. few pics along the way.






ended up with a flat tire when i got home, not sure how because it was fine all the way on the trails.


----------



## kendobari (Jul 7, 2012)

I dusted mine off after returning from 2 years in the Peace Corps!


----------



## bobalini (Jul 6, 2012)

went for a quick ride on a trail near chesebro by my house to test out my new "used" bike.


----------



## vibroluxious (Aug 2, 2011)

Turned dust and sweat into mud.........100 degrees in Ohio is just wrong!


----------



## rmb_flare2010 (Jul 21, 2011)

did a big ol' tune up yesterday, getting a very late start on the season due to the birth of our daughter, only really able to ride before work now at 4:30 am, got 10k in though


----------



## hwtan68 (Apr 7, 2012)

had a good try out on the clipless today, no fall!!


----------



## Edirty6 (Jun 23, 2012)

^ im thinking i might give clipless another try. i had them for 3 weeks and after having a few spills in technical sections at my local trails(very,very,very rocky) and not being able to get out of them in time, i went back to platforms. planning on buying some DH pedals and some Five ten shoes and see if that helps keep me on them though, the reason i bought clipless was because i was slipping off pedals to much trying to pedal through and over the tech. stuff


----------



## barnyard (Jun 10, 2012)

I rode The Tour of Saints today. 35 miles of rolling prairie. Battery was dead on my camera and I left my phone at home. No photos. I did enjoy the ride.


----------



## blknblu118 (Oct 15, 2011)

I tried clipless Edirty6 and took them off after a week. I did the same thing took a couple of bad falls because I couldn't get out of them in time. I got some BMX pedals and I love them. Even on the rocky downhills my feet have stayed on the pedals so much better.


----------



## hwtan68 (Apr 7, 2012)

Edirty6 said:


> ^ im thinking i might give clipless another try. i had them for 3 weeks and after having a few spills in technical sections at my local trails(very,very,very rocky) and not being able to get out of them in time, i went back to platforms. planning on buying some DH pedals and some Five ten shoes and see if that helps keep me on them though, the reason i bought clipless was because i was slipping off pedals to much trying to pedal through and over the tech. stuff


yo Edirty, ya just need to be abit more concious about ya feet are being clipped in.

try it about 2 weeks later, ya might be amazed how ya have improve!


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

Tried a new trail....liked it....still working on building up skills and confidence.


----------



## DuManchu (May 22, 2007)

Began my budget build by stripping the frame of most components (need a crank puller still). I'd post a pic but I haven't hit the 10 post count yet.


----------



## falconpunch79 (May 30, 2012)

Rode down a fun but bumpy single track on campus, then rode back up and did it again. Then got lost in the woods. I just kind of rode around until I got my bearings, fun day.


----------



## SantaAna12 (Mar 25, 2012)

I need to get this bike on the road...nice pics in this thread! I went to the LBS to ask why I couldn't fit ten BBs in my hubs like Shimano says I should be able to....the guy says that if 9 came out then put nine back. A certain logic in that. It would apply to me more when I used to blow the ganj.....these days I look at a spec sheet and apply it. Guess I will roll on over to the wheels forum.


----------



## DirtyHank (Jul 2, 2012)

9 is what I usually see in most hubs. Not sure if I've ever seen 10. 

Hank


----------



## GrizzRider (Jul 10, 2012)

went to ring wood did the blue, ringwood/ramapo, yellow had a good time


----------



## Trout Bum (May 8, 2012)

Rode to the start of Cholla trail at Aliso - Woods Canyon. Baby steps.....


----------



## Edirty6 (Jun 23, 2012)

Got hired today for a full time job!! an all mountain bike is in my future, GT Force 2.0 hopefully:thumbsup:


----------



## TxtC27 (May 31, 2012)

Yesterday, I got my new bike, a 2012 Jamis Durango Comp. Today, I rode it around the parking lot at my apartment complex a few times and got a chainstay protector. Saturday, gonna hit the trails with it for the first time.


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

What did I do today on my mountain bike? I watched its progress from California to my house via FedEx tracking. Its excruciating. Its been “on the truck ready for delivery” since 7:50am and still hasn’t arrived. Now no one’s at the house and I fear it will have to wait until tomorrow. Patience. It’s a virtue. But I’m SOOOO not virtuous… 

As for the other mtn. bike, I admired its fine lines and current bikepacking setup during my lunch break. Then I took the road bike back to work. Eh, life could be worse…


----------



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)

If 1am counts as earlier today I realized my park tool would remove my crankset. I was getting a noise from that area so I tore the BB out and cleaned and lubed everything. No more noise!


----------



## rmb_flare2010 (Jul 21, 2011)

For the first time in almost 2 years, I finally got a solid trail ride fit in to my busy schedule. After moving across the country and having a new baby girl it was nice to finally get out and ride.


----------



## lostsol (Jul 12, 2012)

Rode to my friends house after i left my keys in his truck.


----------



## madaxc (Aug 6, 2011)

8k on the trail with the fiancee... Plus a 20k round trip riding there on the road.


----------



## Mazda Guy (Jul 12, 2012)

Ended up just riding around town with a friend, first time I've tried clipless pedals.

And, ended up falling over twice coming to a stop.


----------



## 29Spec (Jun 26, 2012)

Rode Fairland Regional...fun!!


----------



## HammerItOutNoob (Jul 11, 2012)

Tightened everything down for tomorrow morning.


----------



## yetilicious (Dec 27, 2011)

Was able to ride up the Boccardo Trail @ Alum Rock park for the first time. Only walked parts of it twice. If it wasn't 95 degrees today I probably could have muscled up the too steep parts. 1 hour to get up and only 10 minutes to get down.


----------



## Edirty6 (Jun 23, 2012)

rmb_flare2010 said:


> For the first time in almost 2 years, I finally got a solid trail ride fit in to my busy schedule. After moving across the country and having a new baby girl it was nice to finally get out and ride.


con grads to you man. you'll have to get her out there with you in a few years
always rewarding when you have to wait for so long to ride. it just makes it that much more enjoyable


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

*Lack of Experience*

Crashed going between a tight pair of trees. Caught my left grip on the tree, flipped over the right side of the bars, did a summer-salt and landed on my back. I think I broke some ribs, got cuts everywhere and broke my brand new tofosi sun glasses. Going to get an e-ray this morning. Been mnt. biking for two months. This stuff is great!

Gcappy
Full Tilt Fitting Oswego NY


----------



## Edirty6 (Jun 23, 2012)

^^:thumbsup:

thats love for the sport right there. haha


----------



## docjonez (Jul 1, 2012)

Rode it 4 miles,up hill....rear freewheel broke....:thumbdown:


Sent using pony express


----------



## Stumpjump29 (Jul 13, 2012)

Flipped the bars on a downhill and bent my wheels beyond repair


----------



## ZmyDust (May 13, 2011)

I moved it out of the way so I could reach a tool behind it.


----------



## DuManchu (May 22, 2007)

Stripped the threads on one of the crank arms trying to pull the non-chainring side off. Then I cross-threaded it trying to get the puller back in, then the crank puller broke... :madman:

That crank arm is getting a swift death at the hands of my cutoff wheel this Saturday.


----------



## Edirty6 (Jun 23, 2012)

DuManchu said:


> Stripped the threads on one of the crank arms trying to pull the non-chainring side off. Then I cross-threaded it trying to get the puller back in, then the crank puller broke... :madman:
> 
> That crank arm is getting a swift death at the hands of my cutoff wheel this Saturday.


you shoulda used some PB blaster on it and let it soak on the flanges befor you started trying to pull it off.

i did the same thing to my road bike as you did to yours, now i cant get it off and im afraid to do any thing to it in fear of hurting the frame, or other parts.

i saw the use of pb blaster on my BMW forum and i though it if works for 19 year old car bolts, sure it would work for a bike


----------



## DuManchu (May 22, 2007)

Edirty6 said:


> you shoulda used some PB blaster on it and let it soak on the flanges befor you started trying to pull it off.
> 
> i did the same thing to my road bike as you did to yours, now i cant get it off and im afraid to do any thing to it in fear of hurting the frame, or other parts.
> 
> i saw the use of pb blaster on my BMW forum and i though it if works for 19 year old car bolts, sure it would work for a bike


That's the thing, I soaked the crank arms in PB on Sunday night when I got most of the bike stripped down. Re-sprayed with PB again yesterday and hit the crank arms with the puller when it hit my doorstep today. The drive side came off after some coaxing with the puller and a rubber mallet. The non-drive side, nope. Not happening.

Either way, the crank is junk, I don't mind grinding away a little metal to remove the stupid thing.


----------



## 65mph12 (Jan 31, 2012)

I changed my first ust tire. I was expecting a little difficulty getting the tire mounted, but the bead set easy with a floor pump the first time. :thumbsup


----------



## TxtC27 (May 31, 2012)

Took my Jamis out to the trails for the first time today, got a brake pad spacer for the front, and adjusted the brakes


----------



## Ikenna1 (Jul 14, 2012)

My bike is in the shop. My brother rode it and came back with both tires flat. You guys are lucky you have actual trails where you live.

Sent from my Ally using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nova_xxx (Jul 14, 2012)

i bought a tire pumper...lol


----------



## nova_xxx (Jul 14, 2012)

also got a water bottle


----------



## Philbobagginz (Feb 19, 2012)

I gave her a kiss to get her stoked for tomorrows ride.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

iKenndac said:


> Yesterday, I got absolutely drenched. We were cycling along and as we came to the top of the hill, you could see a rainstorm approaching rather rapidly. Needless to say, we didn't make it home in time! Screengrab from the video from my GoPro.


Awesome picture


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

I went out for a very short 2 mile ride. I wanted to test the bike before the race tomorrow. The new chain doesn't like the 4th gear from the top so I will have to avoid that one. Too bad I got caught in the dark so I couldn't ride farther.


----------



## ray415 (Jul 12, 2012)

i went on my first "real" ride with my new bike. 10 miles from one end of Golden Gate Park to Ocean Beach. 10 miles of singletrack and fireroads with some crazy drops...well crazy to me at least. HELLA fun!


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

I looked at my bikes hanging in the garage as I walked to my car and went to work.


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

Random stuff along the trail from today


----------



## GABrisson (Jul 15, 2012)

Skunk canyon...flagstaff az...beautiful!


----------



## 29Spec (Jun 26, 2012)

Took my bike out on the trail then decided to ride out City Sports (sporting goods store). Once I got there, I realize I forgot my lock...:madman:


----------



## T.REX (Jul 16, 2012)

went out for a short ride in kincaid park. it was my buddys first moutain bike trail beat him up a little but he had fun in the rain!!!


----------



## Edirty6 (Jun 23, 2012)

i had to work all weekend, and i was saving money to make a trip early sunday to ride before work, but went out with buddies sat night, and blew the last 50 i had on booze and boobs  no riding for me till friday now.


----------



## DuManchu (May 22, 2007)

Stripped the paint on my Raleigh budget build frame.


----------



## Disco101 (Jul 9, 2012)

*New Bike!*

I did whatever I wanted to this past weekend on my bike! Just picked up a new Superfly 100 FS 29er! Pic file is too large to upload so I will work on a new one. I have a new energy again and some nice hardware to go with it! I will send some trail pics when I get some, just wanted to share!


----------



## velveteer (Feb 28, 2012)

Edirty6 said:


> i had to work all weekend, and i was saving money to make a trip early sunday to ride before work, but went out with buddies sat night, and blew the last 50 i had on booze and boobs  no riding for me till friday now.


Haha, thats unfortunate but I guarantee totally worth it at the time.


----------



## cbd5600 (Jul 6, 2012)

Bought my first bike. 2012 Trek Cobia.


----------



## madaxc (Aug 6, 2011)

Not on my bike, but got free stickers in the mail from Maxxis today!


----------



## JasonScottCarter (Mar 23, 2006)

Great ride out at Beach Fork State Park here in WV from Saturday:


----------



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)

Jason...are you from the Huntington area? I'm in Huntington myself and always looking for people to ride with.


----------



## JasonScottCarter (Mar 23, 2006)

Yes I am. Just got back into biking this summer after a few years off. Ride with a group of friends from work. We don't have an advanced group or anything, but still fun. We have to push a lot and we always seem to stop and talk when riding some, but like I said...still fun!


----------



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)

I'm fairly new myself. I rode a lot about 10 years ago and just got back into it. I'm still in shape so it didn't take long to get back into it. 

Lmk if your looking for others to ride. I ride bville park a lot. I'm going tomorrow AM.


----------



## JasonScottCarter (Mar 23, 2006)

PM me on here. We typically go in the evenings cause of work schedules. I think we are planning a ride at Barboursville Park on Thursday at 6:00 PM, and then most like Beach Fork on the weekend is what we typically have been doing.


----------



## cbd5600 (Jul 6, 2012)

Took the new bike out for a quick spin on some short trails behind our sub. Love It, it handles great and fits like a glove.


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

a 10 mile spin around a paved trail next to my house over lunch and then a ride to a friends house for dinner. fun times on bikes!


----------



## Cerberus044 (Jul 17, 2012)

Decided to go for a quick ride after work and got stuck out in a hailstorm. That'll teach me to check the weather before I bolt out the door next time.


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

Had the best ride of my life last night. Everything just clicked. Cleared a line of table tops as smooth as melted butter on top a pick ol' pile of flapjacks...yea. Of course, I had a fall (or two) but its all part of the fun! :thumbsup:


----------



## scribble79 (Jul 17, 2012)

just looked at it since we hit another record temp of 100 deg f. again.


----------



## Edirty6 (Jun 23, 2012)

scribble79 said:


> just looked at it since we hit another record temp of 100 deg f. again.


for the past two weeks its been 99 and up every day with 80% or more humidity here. haha.

just had Three big rains though and if its dry tomorrow morning im gonna go ride in 70 degree morning air


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

Had my first ride in about 3-4 years on my new (Used) Trek 4300 with my little brother (His first ride ever). Went on a short, technical trail near me. I'm BACKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## HawkGX (May 24, 2012)

Hit a short rocky trail in about 95+ degree temps with my son tonight. Was up way too early this morning, not enough food (I guess) during the day and hot, muggy conditions so I was a hurtin' unit at the end of the ride. Had my Camelbak and tried to stay hydrated but ended up flat on my back in the trailhead parking lot while my son loaded the backs on the rack for the trip back home. Yes... he's a good son! Thinking I'll probably take tomorrow off from the trails... another 100+ day forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## FitForLifeMTBer (Apr 23, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DuManchu (May 22, 2007)

Stared at the stripped frame and took inventory of my growing pile of parts for the Raleigh build.

- Shimano Deore LX M572 Holllowtech Crankset
- Shimano BBES-25 Octalink Bottom Bracket
- Shimano Alivio 8 Speed Shifter / Brake Lever Combo with Cables
- Easton EA50 110mm Stem
- Felt 640mm Aluminum Riser Bar
- Mavic 221 Rear Wheel with Shimano Deore LX Parallax Hub and SRAM 8 Speed Cassette
- Hayes MX4 Mechanical Disc Brake with 160mm “Fear Factor” Rotor
- eBay Chinese Lock On Grips with Red Anodized Lock Rings (not bad for $8)
- Red “Venzo” Neoprene Chainstay Protector
- Red Raleigh Frame Decals (for more speed)


----------



## chrnol (Mar 29, 2011)

Ordered a set of Cont Trail Kings and the DT Swiss UST kit, cant wait to make the switch.

I also went for a ride earlier but that ended quickly, snapped the rear derailleur off after 2 or 3 jumps.. Crossing my fingers that the shop can get it back to me before my work week returns : /


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

Went for a twelve mile power line ride on my Superfly 100. Almost got run over three times by the same two dizzy chicks driving some kind of four wheel vehicle way to fast and with reckless abandon. The passenger actually took pictures of me with her phone.

Gcappy
Full Tilt Fitting Oswego NY


----------



## buzzo2012 (Jul 20, 2012)

i rode 22 miles today on mine was great gotta love a 29er


----------



## cbd5600 (Jul 6, 2012)

I trimmed my bars by 1 1/2"


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

Rode clipless for the first time....also crashed for the first time (yes the two are related )


----------



## buzzo2012 (Jul 20, 2012)

I took it for its first ride on trails at monte bello loved it


----------



## Kshawn (Jul 22, 2012)

Rode out farther than usual for me, about seven miles (I'm still a beginning rider). Then got way over-heated due to my overkill of a helmet and ended up having a bad ride.


----------



## henmar77 (Jun 27, 2012)

Did my first jumps over logs, stumps, rocks, drop-offs and NEVER fell or crashed!! The irony is I fell a couple of times on easy parts of the trail. Go figure. No matter the ride was awesome as always.

Where: Hurkey Creek, Hemet, CA


----------



## xenon (Apr 16, 2007)

Well, Sunday is a regular work day in my part of the world, so no ride for me today. Instead, I bled a hydro brake first time. Loss of virginity went pretty smoothly, I didn't even make a mess in my storage room. Quite a success (and a big sigh of relief, I hate works that take patience and precision).


----------



## excaliber (May 1, 2012)

Nice photo. I'm from that area or thereabouts. Good ol' SoCal. How are you liking that Forte Classic saddle? Mine is a huge upgrade from the numbing stock saddle. The price was right too.

We rode the trails around here early, quick 6 mile out and back. It's going to be 103 here today.



henmar77 said:


> Did my first jumps over logs, stumps, rocks, drop-offs and NEVER fell or crashed!! The irony is I fell a couple of times on easy parts of the trail. Go figure. No matter the ride was awesome as always.
> 
> Where: Hurkey Creek, Hemet, CA


----------



## desert guy (May 12, 2012)

Did this today, the best climb I've done so far, so of course, the best descend so far.


----------



## henmar77 (Jun 27, 2012)

excaliber said:


> Nice photo. I'm from that area or thereabouts. Good ol' SoCal. How are you liking that Forte Classic saddle? Mine is a huge upgrade from the numbing stock saddle. The price was right too.
> 
> We rode the trails around here early, quick 6 mile out and back. It's going to be 103 here today.


Seat is great. The gooch relief cut out really works great. and it has nice give.

Im actually from Chino but i have a friend that lives in Hemet so i go out there to ride. The weather wasnt to bad yesterday but still hot. great ride though. I like Hurkey more then the Hub. Do you go there often? I dont go very often and when we go its usually on sat. However, we are considering doing Sun. mornings too. maybe ill see you out there sometime.


----------



## Edirty6 (Jun 23, 2012)

henmar77 said:


> Did my first jumps over logs, stumps, rocks, drop-offs and NEVER fell or crashed!! The irony is I fell a couple of times on easy parts of the trail. Go figure. No matter the ride was awesome as always.
> 
> Where: Hurkey Creek, Hemet, CA


im jealous of your bike and that trail.
soon as i get my full time job, a GT force 1 or 2 will be on my list
it looks sick. i crave a trail that last more than ten miles here. most trails in my area are only 5-10 miles and go up and down constantly. its deff a work out, but i'd love to have some trails like CA, UT, and CO have


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice ride with my wife at one of the only decent trail systems in Chicagoland.


----------



## henmar77 (Jun 27, 2012)

Edirty6 said:


> im jealous of your bike and that trail.
> soon as i get my full time job, a GT force 1 or 2 will be on my list
> it looks sick. i crave a trail that last more than ten miles here. most trails in my area are only 5-10 miles and go up and down constantly. its deff a work out, but i'd love to have some trails like CA, UT, and CO have


Cant say enough about the bike. you will not be disappointed. PM me if you have any questions about it.


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

Simpledesign said:


> Random stuff along the trail from today


heeeeeeeeeeey me and my son know where that is we ride at that park every now and then i was going to take picks of those last time we were out but forgot the camera


----------



## hunter006 (Jan 20, 2012)

Today I finished the Rapha Rising challenge on my Surly Ogre. Took it out and did hill repeats across cobblestones, broken pavement, a little light trails and the like to clock up the last chunk of climbing. I'd used it to complete the entire challenge, because someone at work complained that their bike was too heavy to do it.


----------



## Edirty6 (Jun 23, 2012)

havent had time to upload. got to ride last sunday and took few pics, Going tomorrow as well, maybe the same place, this trail is freaking awesome. the climb up sucks, but going down was the most fun ive had this month due to work schedule.


----------



## blknblu118 (Oct 15, 2011)

I rode carvins cove in roanoke va. I think that is my new favorite place to ride. Cant wait to go back.


----------



## kylegorter (Jul 30, 2012)

Bought a new used bike today but its a little hard to handle.. Its a mountaincycle 9.5 shockwave. Im trying to tune it to my desired comfort but its very hard. Tried it out a few times but it can never go up for a long period  Guess whats what you get for a heavy downhill bike ehh?? haha


----------



## beatleginna (May 12, 2012)

Once again, after an injury (this time bruised ribs) I finally got back on my bike today.


----------



## Karl Smith (Aug 2, 2012)

RCA trails in Rocky Point, NY. Did about 6 miles today with wife and 2 kids.


----------



## JSko (Jun 7, 2012)

Managed to get in a 8.5 miles in after work @ deer park in NJ


----------



## HawkGX (May 24, 2012)

Had my worst ride yet. My son & I took the bikes down to a local trail. Pretty rocky, but we've been on it several times before. Unfortunately, I've been working about 70-80 hours a week for the last month and probably was way too worn down to properly tackle this trail. Crashed within the first 10 minutes (sloppiness on my part, clipped a tree with my bar). Constantly dabbing in spots I rarely had to before. Went down again within another 10 minutes. Lack of focus, tired mind, tired legs, tired arms. Bad combination. My son was pretty much leaving me in the dust, but just couldn't seem to pick up the pace. At about the farthest point from the trailhead, something felt wrong on the back end. Hopped off & saw the back tire almost completely flat. Tried to air it up to see if it would hold air. No dice... No spare tube. No more riding for the night. Son finally rode back & found me walking the bike. Sent him on ahead and ended up walking about 2 1/4 rock-strewn miles back to the car. Treated myself to Starbucks on the way home. Only redeeming feature of the whole evening. Better luck next time I hope.


----------



## blknblu118 (Oct 15, 2011)

I upgraded my tires. I had the factory specialized tires on it, and bought Kenda Nevegal 2.35 and put on it. Let me tell you I was riding stuff I normally wouldn't touch. I was riding up rocks and taking corners with no problem. But holy crap those tires wear me out. I can't understand how something so minor as changing the tires can make such a huge difference in how much strength it takes to ride. I also felt like I was riding really slow. But since I prefer more technical stuff, I am thinking once I get used to them they are going to work out a lot better for me than the other tires did.


----------



## Byron312 (Aug 4, 2012)

Rode my daily 10 miles through the city i've been keeping up with for the past month. Yesterday I fixed a flat!


----------



## sandcritter (Jun 2, 2009)

Took a spill on a low-speed, off-camber and rooted hairpin that's been defying me for months. Dab city. Thankfully, pine needles lubricated the slide.

Picked up a Titus Pluto low-riser in town and ordered stem for same. Ok, "stems"; deciding on a stem fitment is like picking an ice cream, I swear.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (May 26, 2008)

This morning I converted my GF's bike from Gorilla Tubeless back to tubes & added slime. Wheels were stock Spesh/Alex & I couldn't get the rear to stop leaking. On my bike I added a 50/50 Slim & Stan's mix. We are going for a night ride in the desert in a few hours.


----------



## JerB (Jul 10, 2012)

Not much sadly, aside from wipe my bike down and add some air to the tires. I have been feeling crappy the last few days and today it was 100 by 8am. Maybe tomorrow morning if the storms were supposed to get hold off.


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

20 kms of tight singletrack
Was great! 

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 95silverstallion (Aug 2, 2012)

Bought my first MTB today, actually 2 bikes. One for me, a Specialized Hardrock and one for the wife, a Specialized Myka. I rode it up and down the road for a total of about 6 miles.


----------



## cbd5600 (Jul 6, 2012)

I got 14 stitches from a crash >:-(


----------



## TinaNorway (Aug 5, 2012)

Researching like mad to find the perfect bike, Looking forward to posting pictures from my first ride.


----------



## TinaNorway (Aug 5, 2012)

Ouch!!


----------



## eclipse24 (Jan 14, 2012)

Installed new 11-34 cassette, brake pads, and rotor.


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

Rode 6 miles of slightly muddy singletrack. It was a blast. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blknblu118 (Oct 15, 2011)

I rode 4.5 miles on slightly muddy, and the rocky section of Hillendale. Still trying to get used to the fattires. Loving the ability to ride everything and ride in the mud with no problems especially around corners. It is just really killing me how quickly I get tired. I usually ride 9 miles before feeling like I need a break. I have only gotten around 4 miles the last couple of days. I am hoping it is just riding a different area. No up and down like riding in the mountains so no downhill recovery like usual. Otherwise I am like a noob all over again. All weak and slow.


----------



## Byron312 (Aug 4, 2012)

*Sunday ride*

I rode 22 miles through Philly...rode the trails in Wissahickon...then rode to Kelly drive...to downtown...rode past Rocky...chilled for a minute at Love Park...then headed home.


----------



## 95silverstallion (Aug 2, 2012)

I rode another 5 miles or so on paved pathways with my daughter. She's only 5 so its kind of a good thing for me to take it easy and get more familiar tp my new bike.


----------



## Dan769 (Mar 22, 2012)

Practiced bunnyhops in the driveway, I think I managed to get the back 2 inches off the ground.


----------



## cporcellijr (Jun 21, 2012)

Raced the root 66 Hodges village dam. First timers div. And came in 2nd


----------



## creeseph (Apr 28, 2010)

A quick 15k this morning on the local trails near my house. Was trying to beat the heat.


----------



## Tablo (Jul 25, 2012)

upgraded brakes to elixir cr's, lowered spacers, and bought a lizardskin chainstay protector


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

I did 60 miles of urban riding around my city...great ride.

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 95silverstallion (Aug 2, 2012)

Just rode around the neighborhood and around the local schools trail with the family. Probably about 4-5 miles total.


----------



## maski (May 21, 2012)

I hit my first table top today...I think I may have even had both wheels off the ground at once!


----------



## 38superman (Aug 4, 2012)

Rode my Mountain bike to work and back home. Round trip was about 14 miles.


----------



## Downhill83 (May 7, 2012)

Added some stuff. Then I rode my bike in the house as my roommate *****ed and told me not to lol.


----------



## j4mi3 (Aug 7, 2012)

i made my 5th post on this forum so i can make a thread asking a question about brakes if that counts


----------



## bloodninja (Jul 11, 2012)

Last night I rode around the block twice (1mi each loop) with my five year old, then adjusted my brakes and practiced bunnyhops for a bit.


----------



## XyesterdayX (Jul 12, 2012)

Heading out to ride the 4 or so miles to pick up my car from the mechanic 

Then on to the woods!


----------



## JSko (Jun 7, 2012)

Yesterday I took out my new to me (used) bike for the first time. Wasn't able to track the miles today, but Id estimate it to be about 8 miles. Great ride really enjoying the full suspension over my 29er Hardtail. It is currently 1x10 so I struggled uphill a bit, was a lot of work for someone newer and out of shape, but I had a lot of fun. Getting back downhill was a blast!

Also after the ride I personalized it a bit and swapped out the Stem and some grips on the bike. All in all it was a great day!


----------



## jlallak (Jun 2, 2012)

Watched the rain fall through my apartment window while seated on my bike


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

My bike is in the shop getting its 30 days adjustments. I'm so antsy. Wont get it until tomorrow


----------



## AmericanDream (Aug 4, 2012)

This morning I took my dog for a long walk and then I just took a brisk ride around town. Didn't go too far on the bike. I just wanted to get a feel for it and feel for the shifting. I should have went farther. Not sure why I didn't. Tomorrow I plan to go pretty far. I don't have a cage or lock yet though.

It was my first time riding the bike and the first time riding a bike in a long time. It was amazing.


----------



## 38superman (Aug 4, 2012)

Took a 2 hour mountain bike ride on some trails close to the house. This area is called county open land and they added more trails in the last year. Bummer is I just found out they closed it to bikes! I have been riding this trek of woods as long as I have lived here some 20 years. 
This has really put a damper on some good riding close to home. I guess that I will check out other trails 
.


----------



## Karl Smith (Aug 2, 2012)

I bought a new one. A 2011 Haro Flightline 3. Then went for a ride with the family.


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

Went for a one hour ride with a friend. Still trying to learn how to ride a mnt bike. I crashed again. Did not break any ribs this time. I fell of a low bridge. The entrance on to the bridge is after a very tight left hand turn and the bridge is not very wide. Just jammed my shoulder this time. I do see my skills improving though.

Gcappy


----------



## kwxvii (Jun 29, 2010)

Rode around 3 neighboring towns with hilly sections...totaled around 12 miles; then, de-greased and lubed the chain and gears.


----------



## Sancho815 (Apr 8, 2011)

I rode some trails and crashed pretty good. some how during the tumble i smashed my front derailleur


----------



## mtngoat13 (Jul 9, 2012)

Not today, but Friday I did 17 miles on a local Trail (Swamp Rabbit) its paved but I do not have a bike I would take on real trails. Sunday did another 17 miles on the same trail, finally found a hobby the wife is interested in.


----------



## MadBlackHatter (Mar 26, 2012)

jurry-rigged an old reflector mount for a camera handle bar mount and going to test it once the rain lets up a little


----------



## 38superman (Aug 4, 2012)

Took a two hour lunch on Friday and rode some trails close to work. Met a friend and rode it was the best time I have spent during lunch in a long time. It's great when the boss is out on vacation


----------



## reedfe (Sep 5, 2011)

Sancho815 said:


> I rode some trails and crashed pretty good. some how during the tumble i smashed my front derailleur


good riddance! Next time try to get the RD as well  SS FTW!!! hope your alright


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

San Jose bike party. 26 miles through the streets of city. Great ride.

sent from one of my 4 gold leafed iphone4s's


----------



## 95silverstallion (Aug 2, 2012)

Rode15.2 miles with the family today. All paved trail but 15 miles for my 5 yo daughter is pretty good in my book.


----------



## reedfe (Sep 5, 2011)

Took my singlespeed convert For it's first real test and it was a success! Did about 12 miles today.


----------



## blknblu118 (Oct 15, 2011)

My fiance got me a 9 week old Norwegian Elkhound last weekend. I have been talking about wanting a dog I can train to run with me while I ride. Well he is perfect. He ran behind us for about 3 miles yesterday. It wore his little butt out but he stayed with us the whole time. He is such a great puppy.


----------



## drew500 (Jun 1, 2012)

abeckstead said:


> This after riding 10mi with my wife and son yesterday. 6 personal records, on a loop that was everything from flowing single track to black diamonds... Up and down.]
> 
> What app is that!!! And does it work if you don't have service?


----------



## Eyeshield25 (Aug 14, 2012)

Let's see today i, uhh.. had to patch up a tube for my diamondback and sitting inside looking at this forum while it's raining outside. Gosh it sucks


----------



## Karl Smith (Aug 2, 2012)

Rode the Calverton trail for the first time. Took my 7yr old son. 8.5 miles of single track. He did great.


----------



## Criswell (Aug 19, 2012)

Yesterday: 35 miles of gravel
Today: 5 miles of singletrack before getting chased out of the woods by a thunderstorm.

Good weekend.


----------



## Edirty6 (Jun 23, 2012)

i havent rode in two weeks now i think. all i've done is work. a new Fox float fork is in my future sooner than i thought it would be though for sure


----------



## MadMacMan (Mar 6, 2011)

Nothing today or for the next week or so. I put my bike in the shop yesterday for some minor overhauls and gear change out. New Stem, Tubeless tires, and brake overhaul. 

Cant wait to jam when I get it back


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

I put a 29er 51mm offset 100mm travel fork on my 11 Wahoo that has 26" wheels just to see the difference. It's fun having extra parts laying around.


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

Rode some of the Slaughter Pen Trails in AR. Got air for the first time since I started riding again in the free ride area


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

Simpledesign said:


> Rode some of the Slaughter Pen Trails in AR. Got air for the first time since I started riding again in the free ride area


Those trails are only about an hour from me. I've never ridden them though. I need to get up there.


----------



## BIGABIGD (Jul 24, 2012)

I did a 10 mi road ride in the rain on my SS. Raining all day, no trails open. Sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do. Nice cool ride, and the Geax Barro Race tires stick like glue on the wet pavement.


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

fiream400 said:


> Those trails are only about an hour from me. I've never ridden them though. I need to get up there.


2 hour drive for me....was worth it


----------



## Edirty6 (Jun 23, 2012)

Did a full cleaning from the other days ride, replaced a back tire that got cut somehow on yesterdays ride, tube was starting to pop out between the threads. for those that wonder about how to clean some parts of you bike, i'll show you my ways




to clean the casseettes and the teeth on them. i took an old shoe lace, wraped it around each one and pinched it at bottom then spin the crank to make the cassette rotate.

to hit the teeth more and really get them clean, i took a wire coat hanger and old shirt and put hanger in shirt and made a fan like shape and use the edge of it to stick in and wiggle around at diff angles to clean them as best as i can. 


Untitled by Edirty6, on Flickr


----------



## kenrobin (Aug 22, 2012)

Yesterday I bought a new 2013 Trek Mamba at my local bike shop. Then I went riding in the neighborhood with my daughter.


----------



## JibbaJam (Aug 15, 2012)

*My First MTB in 20 years*

Havent owned a bike since 8th grade. Picked this one up on CL. I wanted a large frame (im 6"2) with quality componenets.

Specs:
Frame Transition TransAm
Shock Fox Talas 32
Drive Train SRAM XO (anodized orange)
Brakes Avid Elixer Carbon w/ Code 5 levers
Crankset Shimano XTR
Wheels SunRingle MTX33 on Revolution 32 hubs
Tires Purgatory set up tubless

Bike is a little heavier than I would like, but it should be good to learn on.


----------



## nocerus03 (Aug 8, 2012)

*New (to me) Cannondale F5*

Picked up a minty fresh '11 Cannondale F5 for a song off Craigslist. Rock Shoxs Dart 3, SRAM components. Matte black finish. Perfect starter bike for me to get back into the game. Anyone know how difficult it is to switch out springs in the fork? Im a little bigger than the original equipment wants to handle. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)

I tried to best my time on a local downhill segment...









Missed my best time by 11 seconds...even after crashing.


----------



## midnightlost (Feb 26, 2012)

fiream400 said:


> I looked at my bikes hanging in the garage as I walked to my car and went to work.


Rode my bike into work, arrived 45 minutes late, thankfully it's a relaxed job environment.


----------



## Jbridge1 (May 3, 2012)

Trued my roommate's front rotor with a crescent wrench and a sock.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

JibbaJam said:


> Havent owned a bike since 8th grade. Picked this one up on CL. I wanted a large frame (im 6"2) with quality componenets.
> 
> Specs:
> Frame Transition TransAm
> ...


What do you mean "good to learn on"? That is an awesome bike, you should be proud!


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

I went really fast until something got in my way. Then I turned.


----------



## Rainier Beer (Sep 12, 2011)

Got the crank put back into my SS i'm building. Woot!!


----------



## the8thfold (Aug 16, 2012)

got a new bike last week and hit the single track for the first time since high school. i'm nowhere near where i was 8 years ago, but love it even more than i did then! Man is nice to be back!


----------



## JibbaJam (Aug 15, 2012)

wanting to try single speeding so i have set my bike in 32/16 and cranked away for 2 days. I figured this would be a good test for me. so far so good. A little tough off the line and up hills but i really like the simplicity. I think a bike weighing 22-23 lbs vs mine at 30 would be even easier. decisions; decisions.


----------



## WishfulThinking (Aug 22, 2012)

A few days ago I got my order from chain reaction cycles and installed my new bars and stem. And then today I felt bored and decided to take a quick spin around the neighborhood.


----------



## chevygonemad (Dec 28, 2010)

I had my first Clipless experience today when I got my brand new shoes and TIme ATAC Alium pedals in the mail. I installed them and road around the neighborhood. It's going to take some getting use to. Can't wait for the trails though!


----------



## schuch01 (Aug 20, 2012)

Devils Den out here in Northwest Arkansas. pretty fun ride, little chossy for my tastes though. There was one section that had some shale rollers that you could come barreling over and throw shale bits all over the place.


----------



## Munkyak (Jun 15, 2012)

I rode 10.2 miles. 6 of which was soaking wet and raining. Too much fun! Had mud and dirt all over my face. Was awesome!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I picked up my first real MTB from my LBS today! (pics on the other threads)


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

Absolutely pinned my local trail. Fastest, flowiest, best run ever on it! Zero foot-downs!


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

rode the Pugs fat bike on muddy singletrack.
Holy heck, that was fun!!!! Muddy grins from ear to ear. Passed quite a few bikers that had to get off and walk thru some pretty sticky sections, not foot downs for me though

I saw:
a mama deer with a spotted baby deer. a fat & happy beaver that I probably scared the crud out of, he took off like a beaver outta he LL.


----------



## Fourstringsquire (Aug 12, 2012)

Put a saddlebag on and then rode 5 miles at a new trail right by my house


----------



## HawkGX (May 24, 2012)

Had to go to work to catch up on the backlog of jobs. Light rain today but decided to try & ride my bike to the office for the first time. Only about 10 miles round trip, but it sure made the drudgery of working on Saturday a little less annoying.


----------



## MoTec (Jul 25, 2012)

Rode a few miles of singletrack thru the park right next to home. Saw a bunch of deer and explored some new trails I'd not been on before - I still get turned around and confused with all the trails there. 

Was coming up a hill where the trail curved to the right and didn't have enough speed. Fell inside the turn, up the hill, at least. Got my left foot stuck in the pedal and put a huge whelp on my left leg and some pretty impressive chainring tattoo on my right inside thigh. 

Lot better experience than my last wreck. I'm married now and had my wife at home to help me clean up and nurse my wounds.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Washed and lubed. Did some wheelies in the driveway.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

I rode about 5 miles round trip to Walgreens to pick up some things .

I was originally going to drive, but riding my bike there early on a sunny August morning was far more appealing and enjoyable! 

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Waited for the rain shower to end.
Also, hoped I hadn't left the rear fender at home.

(no, it wasn't a trail ride and it wasn't the bike I usually take to trails)


----------



## Millfox (Jun 22, 2012)

Swapped the tyres and went for a ride. Mountainkings II skid much easier than I expected when you're making a fast descend... But I'm alright.


----------



## jpatt28 (Aug 9, 2012)

I stopped practicing wheelies after I went to clipped. Today I clipped in rode circles in the backyard practicing again with better brake control to prevent falls. But there where still plenty to be had.


----------



## Mazda Guy (Jul 12, 2012)

Went out to Belle Isle, went through some trails there, made a couple laps around the small isle, and found they they have a skills area, which is kind of like a bike playground, and had a blast in there.

Realized I still can't do a bunny hop, also.


----------



## arjan (Aug 12, 2012)

I rode for 3 hours on Friday, 2-1/2 yesterday both with about 2500 ft climbs and I was just short of juice today so I did a nice and easy ride at UC in Santa Cruz


----------



## Gettintheretoy (Apr 16, 2011)

First trail ride clipless this afternoon. Felt like a different bike. Rode 11 miles, some of it techy with little room for error. Felt good.


----------



## arjan (Aug 12, 2012)

Did you do any practicing before going on this ride Clipless? I am contemplating it but not sure if I am ready to let go of these easy platform pedals


----------



## Gettintheretoy (Apr 16, 2011)

arjan said:


> Did you do any practicing before going on this ride Clipless? I am contemplating it but not sure if I am ready to let go of these easy platform pedals


A quick jont around out in front of my house and 2 miles of flat easy dirt road practicing clipping in and out most the way. Once on the trail I felt way more solid on the bike. Feet stay instead of lifting off the pedals on rough stuff. I still need to practice falling in my back yard as I'm sure it's bound to happen. Lol. Good luck with it if you decide to convert.


----------



## Gettintheretoy (Apr 16, 2011)

Opps double post


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

arjan said:


> Did you do any practicing before going on this ride Clipless? I am contemplating it but not sure if I am ready to let go of these easy platform pedals


When I was a kid learning to clip in and out, I did bike stands in the grass and would let myself get past the point of pedaling away. A bike stand is when you come to a complete stop and try to keep the bike upright ( for as long as possible) while stopped with both brakes engaged.


----------



## jpatt28 (Aug 9, 2012)

wmac said:


> When I was a kid learning to clip in and out, I did bike stands in the grass and would let myself get past the point of pedaling away. A bike stand is when you come to a complete stop and try to keep the bike upright ( for as long as possible) while stopped with both brakes engaged.


Thanks for the post. I've been riding clip less for a month now but can alway use new tips


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

Tropical storm Isaac has kept me from riding for a few days now....:madman:


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Took her for her first spin around the neighborhood about 8miles, a few hills practicing my gear changes but it was a great work out...... soon I'll hit up the trails.


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

Worked in the Isaac weather today , then put a bashwich on my buddies C-Dale. Started changing out his worn out Shimanos for my Elixir 3s (hey they're free). Got in some Straitline spacers and played with my stack height.


----------



## Motomarco (Jun 19, 2012)

Upgraded my elixir5 to xt, installed reverb, straighted rotor and adjusted my cables. The heckler is looking good. The weekend can't come fast enough


----------



## MadMacMan (Mar 6, 2011)

Picked up my SS from the shop today (New brakes and tubeless set up) and took it to the trails. Made a lap and a portion of a second. Came around a curve shortly after the second lap and hopped a really small bump on the trail. Landed and immediately pinched flatted the front tire and supermanned over the bars when the front tire dug in the soft dirt. 

IM ALL RIGHT! as my daughter would say. Back to shop and back to drawing board.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Had the best trail ride I've had in a long time. Rode 14 miles round trip from my house to the local dirt, felt fast and loose, made all the step ups, climbs and switchbacks...pretty much got the stoke goin' nicely! 1300 ft of climbing and I hardly felt it. Cross season training is paying. Wait, this is in the Beginner's Corner?


----------



## Millfox (Jun 22, 2012)

MadMacMan said:


> Came around a curve shortly after the second lap and hopped a really small bump on the trail. Landed and immediately pinched flatted the front tire and supermanned over the bars when the front tire dug in the soft dirt.


How do you pinch flat a tubeless tyre on a front wheel?! what pressures do you run?

Today I did a few laps on a local trail while exploring the behavior of my new tyres. Got harassed by a by a giant dog while his macho man owner slowly walked towards me holding a chain leash... Other than that it was quite fun.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

I rode 18 miles on bike path with my FSR.


----------



## empre (Aug 28, 2012)

Rode 20km fitness route in a street.


----------



## the8thfold (Aug 16, 2012)

so an exciting day... when for our first official "family bike ride." pulled the bikes off the rack, opened the trunk to get the trailer, and for some unknown reason my wife let go of the trunk lid (still holding the bike trailer) and CRASH!!!! broke the back window out of the car with the safety stop from the bike rack.... turned into a 12 mile trek home for me to get the other car.... then we went on the bike ride. sigh.... cant put a price on a memory like that.....


----------



## MadMacMan (Mar 6, 2011)

Millfox said:


> How do you pinch flat a tubeless tyre on a front wheel?! what pressures do you run?
> 
> Today I did a few laps on a local trail while exploring the behavior of my new tyres. Got harassed by a by a giant dog while his macho man owner slowly walked towards me holding a chain leash... Other than that it was quite fun.


I was running fairly low. Not sure of exact pressure. I say pinch flat, but that's incorrect. I popped the seal between the rim and the tire when I landed and got pitched forward.


----------



## phillymade (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm getting ready for my maiden voyage on my new 29er ss. Never had a ss or a 29er, so this should be good. I'll let you know how it goes.:thumbsup:


----------



## MadMacMan (Mar 6, 2011)

Got a quick 40 minute ride in this morning before work, on a new trail in my area. Nice and flowy with excellent elevation changes going in both directions so it was a great workout. After being off the bike for a few months, I give myself a High "C" on bike handling around trees and picking out good lines to make it up the hills.


----------



## opiate82 (Aug 28, 2012)

I spent most of the day trying to figure out why my tool to remove my crank wasn't working properly. Guess I should have read the little sidebar in my book that said if I have spindled cranks I might need a different tool.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Grabbed a few tools, strapped them together and rode out to couple spots to do a couple hours of work on my local trails. As a trail steward, it was a nice day to give back a little.


----------



## falconpunch79 (May 30, 2012)

Its my commuter until I can get a donated cross bike up and running. So I rode it to my first day of grad school.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

New tires means the bike gets a bath, the cleanest it's been since it came out of the box!


----------



## oyveychris (May 21, 2012)

Spent the afternoon dialing in my







Avid BB5's


----------



## Eyeshield25 (Aug 14, 2012)

Let's see, I only went 10 miles today but saw 2 beautiful lakes and enjoying mother nature, much better than staying at home I supposed.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

12 Mile ride (round trip) on my new Moto instead of a loaner - in Carbon Canyon (Chino CA) beginner trail but had a blast she behaved really well, we run into a of Coyote, and thought I took a pic. but somehow he didn't come out  Really liking this sport.


----------



## JPS2345 (Jul 25, 2012)

Reprogramming my brain to go from toe clips to clipless, rode yesterday and all went fine on greenways....today 5 miles of singletrack 2 awesome falls and I tucked tail and went to the car.

Prior to today it had been a few years since I actually fell off, and that was from a broken chain on a steep incline.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dan769 (Mar 22, 2012)

Got my new Deore derailleur from Amazon, day and a half wait with their free shipping which I thought was excellent. Gotta figure on how to install without breaking the chain.


----------



## MTBtrails333 (Aug 30, 2012)

After being a road biker for many years, I pulled out my old Cannondale Jekyll this week, and got a ride-along attachment for my son. Our first trip out on it today. Did an easy 5 miles on the closed Rt 202 bypass near us. Had a blast, and hope to hit something with a trail tomorrow.

However, being a new user here on mtbr, it won't let me post a pic of it yet.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Finished building it up.










Edit 
I'm not a beginner but haven't really been out on the trails hardly in the last year or two (since trying DH and then pretty much giving up mtb)

Today now that I have a mtb again I've finally hit the dirt, (well rode the 15km to town where some of the trails are and 15km to get back home again).

Was fun!








.


----------



## assassin346 (Sep 2, 2012)

I put a water bottle cage on my bike today. Then went for a quick ride up the road.


----------



## dillwill (Aug 6, 2012)

zebrahum said:


> New tires means the bike gets a bath, the cleanest it's been since it came out of the box!


That my friend, is a piece of art.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

10 miles at Bonelli Park (San Dimas CA) much tougher (for me) than yesterdays' ride still struggling a bit with shifting and got a bit intimidated with a rocky descent but chuck it up to more experience it was a blast after all


----------



## StuntmanMike (Jul 2, 2012)

Did a 35 mile road ride on my Marin MTB. Got a flat about 12 miles in, luckily it was right in front of the beach so I had some nice scenery to look at while I fixed my tire.I knew carrying levers, patches, and a pump was going to pay off sooner or later. Although the Kenda Kross's I just put on a few weeks ago came off nice and easy, I didn't actually need the levers. I knew with that center slick tread I'd be getting a flat sooner or later. It just happened to be sooner!

Also, this is my longest road ride to date, and I felt great afterwards.

Looking forward to doing 40 next time!


----------



## MTBtrails333 (Aug 30, 2012)

Took the bike out again and the Pro Pilot attachment for my young son. He did awesome today. We covered 10 miles on the Forbidden Drive trail.


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi, I'm new and this is my first official post....

Thursday 7/30
Decided to get back into cycling.

Friday 7/31
Bought used 99 Klein Mantra Comp at great price...i have full intention of updating/restoring it to its former glory. 
Rode it a little...my butt hurts. Saddle is way too hard for my old butt.










Saturday 9/1
Rebuilt front Manitou SX fork. Revalved and refilled with thicker oil to get the feel I wanted.

Sunday 9/2
Realigned front derailleur... still not happy...think its the trigger shift at fault. Rebuilt Manitou preload adjuster for front shock - it was stuck when I got it. Installed new gel saddle to save my ass from more pain.
Adjusted rear shock pressure....I'm starting to suspect a leak in the Fox Float R rear shock.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HawkGX (May 24, 2012)

Beat my previous best time by 3 minutes on the Lawrence River trail in Jayhawk country. Chatted up some fellow riders for a bit, then took a second loop... And was only a minute off my previous best. The stamina must be improving.


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

Got bit by my chain rings



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

Rode around town with my wife and kids. Got almost three inches of rain in the last 36 hours, so no singletrack for me this long weekend. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jpatt28 (Aug 9, 2012)

9.75 miles in 56 minutes on a local xc course


----------



## XCScott (Aug 31, 2012)

Cool Thread, I replaced my mom's old rigid fork on her rockhopper with a classic Manitou sxti came out awesome she loves it. I would post pics but I don't have my ten posts yet.


----------



## the8thfold (Aug 16, 2012)

found an unmarked and (as far is google is concerned) unknown in-town trail today.... don't know who put the time and money into it, but it was fun as hell... love having a bike that allows me to just explore... got to love this!


----------



## footballboi12 (Sep 3, 2012)

not much attempted to fix my back brakes from squeaking but hit some jumps with a friend


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Rode into town (15km from home) and had a coffee










I think it's probably been a year or more since I"ve hit the dirt, so finally some good riding!!










And then the long road home, didn't beat the rain back, got drenched but it was fun.










That was the first decent ride on this mtb, hopefully a lot more to follow....maybe next time I'll bundle it in the car (if it fits) and spend more time on the trails lol


----------



## James80 (Jul 25, 2012)

Changed my tyres. No pics not enough posts


----------



## PetFotografer (Jun 13, 2012)

Rode on the C&O Canal in Maryland with my girlfriend.


----------



## Mazda Guy (Jul 12, 2012)

Went to the local park and rode around for about 2 hours through the trails in it.

Found a bunch of trails that had gotten kind of overgrown and not as easy to follow, but I was curious. Well, needless to say it got to the point that there wasn't anything distinguishable anymore, and... Ended up in the middle of the woods, and coming out on a part of town I've never been to. 

Also, finally went through a rock garden today at speed. Even though it's not much different than a bunch of large roots jutting out, I guess it's just been the fear of knowing that rocks hurt worse than roots if you fall in them. And it's different doing it in a skills area, than out on a trail.

All in the meantime of waiting to get my new bike out and about.


----------



## Littlewolf77 (Sep 16, 2011)

Took my new bike for a spin and discovered new secret areas in my neighborhood. I now have a great place to ride and just get away from it all.


----------



## XCScott (Aug 31, 2012)

Went out for a family ride/picnic with my wife and my little man at our local state park, very tame trails but we did about 8 miles good workout and good tune up trip since we haven't been off road since May. Too hot down here for much off-roading the last few months.

Palmetto scrub trails lots' o 'sand.









Little man on the attack!


----------



## Live2rideUtah (Jan 3, 2012)

Looked at in my garage calling my name; however, my back is blown so I couldn't ride.


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

Took my kid out for a 2 mile trail ride that took us to the local grocery store. Got some ice cream and rode back. 

1/2 way back she said that her butt hurt (stupid non adjustable BMX seat that's all the rage these days) so my wife came to pick her up and I continued the trail ride back.

First trail ride in over 10 years. Guess I wasn't as unfit as I thought I was. 

-S

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fujiblue1 (Aug 9, 2012)

enjoying the view......


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

Pacifica, Ca


----------



## Grinderz (Aug 31, 2012)

New pads for the Juicy 7's arrived today, so will be installing them tonight.


----------



## Trav_Rad (Nov 30, 2011)

Took apart platform pedals for the first time. Cleaned and re-greased the ball bearings, with no troubles (thanks YouTube).


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

Not my own bike but just picked up a diamondback mini cruiser bmx for my 7 year old (outgrew his hotwheels 16") used and tore down the hubs and regreased them, put on on new break cable, tightened up the loose headset, made a few other adjustments on think it is now ready for his first bmx race that he is driving me nuts about doing.


----------



## fujiblue1 (Aug 9, 2012)

Getting a view of the coast


----------



## StuntmanMike (Jul 2, 2012)

Took my new bike out for the 2nd time, and checked out some trails I had never been too before. A good time, but a little rocky. First time on the trail clipless, too. Did okay, only fell over twice.

One knee is a bit sore, but the bike took the brunt of it....snapped the rear brake lever in half. She's not new and pretty anymore!!!! LOL

Didn't bother me in the least actually.


----------



## ACESinKC (Sep 13, 2012)

I took mine for my first ride in about 20 years. Its not quite how I remember....


----------



## Edirty6 (Jun 23, 2012)

^^but it was worth it wasn't it  

im in the market for new forks at the moment. tried a drop off that's been scaring me for longest time and landed it, but forks got wobbly, and after further inspection. the bottom of them kinda mushroomed out and Stanchions rock back and forth in the lowers part really bad and its prob not safe to ride on considering i ride fast and my front brakes do a lot of my stopping.


----------



## Tim2103 (Mar 8, 2012)

I fixed my rear brakes that sounded like a damn trumpet. Hopefully.


----------



## del518 (Oct 23, 2011)

Tim2103 said:


> I fixed my rear brakes that sounded like a damn trumpet. Hopefully.


How did you fix them? I am having a similar issue.


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

Just a short ride around my neighborhood, I didn't have much time before work. It was a great way to start the day! I can't wait to ride again tomorrow.


----------



## Acerty (Jun 18, 2012)

I learned not to try consecutive drops and rock gardens while going through a descending corner, doing so with my suntour fork turns the bike into a bronco. As fun as the rodeo was, I don't think I'll trying that again anytime soon. I'm still surprised I managed to stay on the bike, though I think tomorrow I'm gonna have 2 flat tires from going through 12 foot or so of thorn bushes in the hopes of getting the bike back up and on the singletrack. I still had a blast though.


----------



## Grinderz (Aug 31, 2012)

Replaced the BB on my daily. Came super close to lobbing it over the fence after the 20min job turned into an hour long epic. Convinced myself not to, as I like having a bike that doesn't attract attention when locked up in the city. Sometimes I think a new bike would be nice during the week, but that's why I have my Anthem for the weekends.

Old BB was a sealed square taper jobby. 

Wasnt sealed when I went to remove it. Never seen a sealed bottom bracket come out in bits. Explains the crunch/squeak I was getting on the ride home the day before. Glad I didn't try and power through it, and took it steady. I suspect it had never been replaced before as screwing it back in was a mission in itself. Thought I was cross threading it, so took me a number of attempts to make sure it was fine before committing to tightening it back up again.


----------



## jlallak (Jun 2, 2012)

After hitting the trail, five minutes in took a spill. Got up started pedaling up a hill and snap. Broken chain. Luckily not too far from a bike shop. Village bicycles on Warrick blvd. In Newport News, Va. gave me the hook-up. 3 dollars and 30 minutes later was back hitting the trails with a vengence. All in all was a good day.


----------



## Nzginzu (Aug 18, 2012)

Ride it, got it dirty and cleaned it


----------



## haymitch (Sep 15, 2011)

What did i do today..... Been riding my new bike without the steerer cut while i decided on what height I wanted. Finally decided on the height. Measured, took the fork off, got set-up and my 8.999 month pregnant wife decided we needed to go have the baby. I tried to stall her so that I could finish my bike, but no the baby had to come before the bike(whatever). Anyway, 90 minutes later she decided it was a false alarm. Came home, remeasured my steerer, forgot the headset height this time and cut my steerer in the wrong place.:madman: Anyway, new fork is on order as of this morning and I learned yet another valuable life lesson. At 11pm after rushing to the hospital, cutting a steerer tube is a bad idea.... 

That's what I did on my mountain bike today!


----------



## exploreit (Sep 14, 2012)

I dusted it off .a bit .Its been idle a long time


----------



## Live2rideUtah (Jan 3, 2012)

Sat on my seat, got a boner because I haven't ridden for two weeks due to injury. Today is the day that I will re acquaint myself with my steed.


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

I lubed up my chain for the first time last night(since I bought it) and went for a ride.


----------



## ssmtbc (Sep 15, 2012)

put upgrades on. will post pic when I get 10 posts.


----------



## Live2rideUtah (Jan 3, 2012)

Rode at snowbasin for a nice 12 mile ride, low key in preparation for a 5k foot climbing day tommorow.


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

haymitch said:


> What did i do today..... Been riding my new bike without the steerer cut while i decided on what height I wanted. Finally decided on the height. Measured, took the fork off, got set-up and my 8.999 month pregnant wife decided we needed to go have the baby. I tried to stall her so that I could finish my bike, but no the baby had to come before the bike(whatever). Anyway, 90 minutes later she decided it was a false alarm. Came home, remeasured my steerer, forgot the headset height this time and cut my steerer in the wrong place.:madman: Anyway, new fork is on order as of this morning and I learned yet another valuable life lesson. At 11pm after rushing to the hospital, cutting a steerer tube is a bad idea....
> 
> That's what I did on my mountain bike today!


Yup. Measure 2x, cut 1x. And if you take a break after measuring, re - measure again!

Hell, measure it 3 times!

Today I picked up a wireless odometer/speedo for the mountain bike but ran out of time and desire to install it. That will be tomorrow I hope....


----------



## chester2123 (Aug 24, 2012)

since i have a 97 cannondale m500, i did a threadless adapter and new/used stem.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Got rid of that freaking creak!


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

25 kms of single track at hardwood hills in Orillia Ontario. It was awesome

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

Rode 11 miles on a local trail, my longest ride yet. Felt great, can't wait to go longer!


----------



## argibson (Jul 30, 2010)

29 miles around Annadel


----------



## SocalTeknique (Sep 16, 2012)

Just stared at my bike. It was 105 degrees today.


----------



## Live2rideUtah (Jan 3, 2012)

5k of climbing today over 29 miles, left me with a sore butt!


----------



## axisofoil (Aug 21, 2012)

13 miles of trail. 4.5 hours. Over half of that was "moving time". Getting better... one day at a time. Maybe I'll try some easier trails next time.


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

15 miles before my BB gave up the ghost


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I went on my first solo ride yesterday - short 8 miles on a beginners trail (Carbon Canyon SoCal) but it was awesome I could push myself harder and felt more relaxed - don't get me wrong I like riding with my more experienced buddies but since they flaked, I took a chance and went on my own and had a blast!


----------



## XCScott (Aug 31, 2012)

Did a Complete tear down, deep clean, and rebuild on my 97 Moab. All new Jagwire ripcord cables, New IG Chain, Broke one of the spring arms on my 1st. gen Avid Single digits in the process (any body got a source for new ones?) Next task is to do a teardown and rebuild of my Manitou Bulge fs-ti fork! Looking forward to actually using it now!


----------



## Bowfish (Jun 17, 2012)

I was pretty pumped about riding 3 hours and 30 miles of trails over the weekend. I feel like I am ready to try my fist race. 
Now if I can only find that damned clicking before I go completely insane!!! Crank is clicking while under power...sometimes only 2-3 click per turn but seems to get worse the dirtier I get.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Bowfish said:


> I was pretty pumped about riding 3 hours and 30 miles of trails over the weekend. I feel like I am ready to try my fist race.
> Now if I can only find that damned clicking before I go completely insane!!! Crank is clicking while under power...sometimes only 2-3 click per turn but seems to get worse the dirtier I get.


Good luck!

I spent about 3 or 4 hours on Saturday getting rid of a creak.

Still have no idea what it actually was, but after pulling my cranks 4 times, pulling my chainring bolts (2 of which were broken, but not causing the creak), degreasing and lubing everything to include suspension bearings, IT IS GONE!!!!!


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

Bowfish said:


> I was pretty pumped about riding 3 hours and 30 miles of trails over the weekend. I feel like I am ready to try my fist race.
> Now if I can only find that damned clicking before I go completely insane!!! Crank is clicking while under power...sometimes only 2-3 click per turn but seems to get worse the dirtier I get.


Bottom bracket....remove, clean, regrease. That's what mine was doing.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

I looked at it...


----------



## SB Trails (Sep 14, 2012)

Bowfish--- those creeks can be anything.. Your going to have to fix one thing-- then go test-- then fix another then go test.. First off-- clean everything and tighten the ring bolts.. Also make sure your pedals are not loose.. Ill pull my pedals off --grease the threads and put them back on.. Go ride-- still creaks.. Take the crank off and clean and lube everything including the threads(if you have the tool to pull the cups off-- those cups can loosen up so make sure after you lube them to really hunker them down).. Now all clean and lubed-- bb-cranks-spindle-bearing surfaces--put it all back together and tighten everything up.. Go ride-- still creaking? Pull the seat post and lube it -- put it back in-- go ride-- still creaking.. Lube your seat rails-- re-tighten-- go ride.. still creaking? Lube the RD hanger (was just reading about a guy that his rd and the hanger is where his creak was coming from).. Also make sure your rear wheel is on tight.. Believe it or not-- ive done pretty much all i wrote here before only to realize my rear axel was a bit loose lol.. DOhhhhhh.. Oh well at least i knew all was tight and lubed and clean lol.. GL finding your creaks..


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Today, I built up my carbon frame. No time to ride it


----------



## jlallak (Jun 2, 2012)

Didn't get a chance to ride today because of the storms bombarding the east coast today. I did however get a chance to change the stock tires on my F7 to WTB Velociraptors. Can't wait to hit the trails.


----------



## bclagge (Aug 31, 2009)

I put semi-slicks on it and went for a road ride.


----------



## vanwo23 (Aug 29, 2012)

Dropped my wheels off at LBS to get trued out


----------



## DuManchu (May 22, 2007)

Took my Raleigh build out for another shakedown run before hitting the trails this weekend. Managed to find some mild dirt trails on accident as well. I now know I need a firmer spring for the Tora, a new rebound damper, and I have to track down an annoying popping noise that I have no idea where it's coming from (I'm suspecting it's my crappy pedals).


----------



## Call_me_Tom (May 26, 2008)

I put some new shoes on my HT.


----------



## the8thfold (Aug 16, 2012)

did 23 miles with the kinds sleeping behind me in the trailer... two hours later did about 8 miles on the tracks!


----------



## midnightlost (Feb 26, 2012)

Rode into work, 3.5 miles give or take a few points. Realized my allergies are making this steep climb suck more than normal.

After work rode home, thankfully downhill until I hit the home stretch then it's another suck ass hill. Yay for Kentucky hills......:madman:


----------



## Philbobagginz (Feb 19, 2012)

Put a new rear tire on and got my gear ready for a nice ride tomorrow after work.:thumbsup:


----------



## Call_me_Tom (May 26, 2008)

I test fitted the Reba fork to my '08 RH Disc.


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

I rode about a dozen miles at the Reforestation Camp in Suamico WI...just North of Green Bay. Great place to ride!


----------



## crabman (Sep 17, 2012)

Rode the River Bottoms Trail along the Minnesota River in Bloomington, MN


----------



## jpatt28 (Aug 9, 2012)

Got busy on a local trail and threw down on 14 miles if fun. 

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vanwo23 (Aug 29, 2012)

Rode the last two nights... today installed a quick release seat clamp


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

Rode for 15 miles my longest ride yet!


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

Took my new ride out for the first time..


----------



## Svizzara (Oct 3, 2011)

Got to the trails, only to discover that they're closed today due to wet conditions. Waste of 2 hours...


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

Raining cats and dogs here, so the trails will be a swamp...again....:madman:


----------



## Big Muddy Dawg (Sep 22, 2012)

Bought a 2013 Trek Mamba yesterday and went out for my first ride today. Good times!


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

....one month into my return to biking (not really limited to "today")

I'm averaging 25 miles a week trail riding

Upgrades + repairs to the Mantra so far:
- New Deore LX SL-M580 shifters
- New Raceface Evolve crankset (old cook brothers crankset was worn)
- Replaced front der with Shimano XTR FD-M952-E
- Upgraded Bontrager stem to Ritchey adjustable stem
- Replaced Thomson seatpost with Bontrager RXL Carbon seatpost
- Replaced painful nutcracker race seat with Giant gel padded seat
- New Answer Protaper 720 carbon handlebars
- Added Ergon GP1 grips.
- Upgraded to Power Grips Sport pedals.

... my carpal tunnel numbness has been reduced significantly... wrist braces to arrive later today... hoping that all this will make the CTS go away.

Next on the project list:
- rebuild Fox TALAS fork that I got off ebay
- make billet 22mm to ISO or post-type rear caliper adaptor
- install Avid Juicy Carbon disc brakeset
- install Mavic CrossMax wheels + Maxxis Ignitors
- toss out v-brakes
- try to score a new rear derailleur on ebay...










-S


----------



## midnightlost (Feb 26, 2012)

Looked at weather report said rain, looking outside and sunny. Should have rode bike into work....


----------



## Copper Plate (Aug 3, 2012)

midnightlost said:


> Looked at weather report said rain, looking outside and sunny. Should have rode bike into work....


LOL, that's happened to me also, one to many times.


----------



## bike biker (Sep 24, 2012)

Started fixing some dirt jumps!


----------



## awenglund (Sep 22, 2012)

Rode (and pushed alot) the bike up a steep trail to an overlook on a ranch we stayed at over the weekend.


----------



## wolv275 (Sep 27, 2012)

Rode 10.75 miles @ local trails. Great start to the day, although I better buy a head lamp or I may eat it in the dark one of these days.


----------



## Phipps420 (May 21, 2012)

Rode to class today at Appalachian State, in the rain......


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

Did some fall wet weather riding.








Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## swcreates (Sep 16, 2012)

Haven't ridden for a few days( new baby) but I did find time to rebuild and tune my crapy fork.


----------



## Karl Smith (Aug 2, 2012)

Went to RCA in Rocky Point with wife and kids. Weather man said sunny all day. Well 8 miles in on a 13 mile loop the skies got very dark. We had lightning and so much rain I felt I should build an ark. Last few miles the trail looked like a stream. Once back at the truck we all drove home in our underwear.


----------



## EmbraceTheHate (Sep 9, 2012)

Stared at it as I'm to high on norcos to ride it. Since i have wicked kidney stones. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Stripped a crank arm bolt


----------



## squirts (Oct 3, 2005)

assembled my 'new' jekyll!


----------



## factorybelt (May 30, 2011)

Went down to the basement, made sure there was air in the tires. Cursed my squeaky rear brake.

Left it to drive to kid's soccer practice.


----------



## midnightlost (Feb 26, 2012)

Phipps420 said:


> Rode to class today at Appalachian State, in the rain......


Was it cold outside or just rain? lol

(last night) Went out for a decent ride around town and ran into a local bike group, didn't realize we had any that were really active around here that didn't start out 10+ miles from my apartment


----------



## midnightlost (Feb 26, 2012)

Went for a 15 mile bike ride, chest now feels like it's stuck in a compression wrap... I hate hills.


----------



## Philbobagginz (Feb 19, 2012)

We're watching rampage together.


----------



## Psychotext (Sep 21, 2012)

Spend most of the day cleaning mine... and my nephew's. 

I hate muddy weather.


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

Got my a$$ handed to me on some steep rocky climbs. 1st day on single speed & rigid. Had a blast though my hands are sore from holding on so tight on the downhills, lol.


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

Cleaned and packed my Trek Superfly 100 and my 9-0-7 Fatty for a trip to NC tomorrow morning. Going to ride the fatty as much as I can at the US National White Water Center and race the Superfly at the 6 Hour Grind on the Greenway, or maybe the other way around.


----------



## Bludshroom (Oct 6, 2012)

Changed new tired for the first time!


----------



## BLAMM0 (Aug 23, 2012)

put on a shorter Bontrager stem, old one was 110mm, this one is 100mm.








and yes, i will clean the bike


----------



## bballr4567 (Mar 12, 2006)

Rode 5.6 miles and had a flat sitting still! 


Presta valve delaminated from the tube.


----------



## Wknd29er (Sep 30, 2012)

I got up really early, looked at it sitting there, and went to work... Fml

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aquito (Oct 1, 2012)

Bought a set of avid bb7 for my windsor fully rigid SS.


----------



## JoeyCapps (Sep 30, 2012)

Unloaded from the van and took a 50ft ride to the house.


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

Rode my Fatty at the Fisher Farm Trails in NC.
http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/my-9-0-7-build-813801.html


----------



## arkhamasylum (Mar 29, 2012)

rode my anthem to work about 15 miles, spd pedals developed some squeaky noises, thinking of it annoyed me throughout the day,


----------



## Bethany1 (Jan 18, 2012)

Rode 18 miles and while on the crushed limestone trail found some ATV trails as the foliage is dead. Had a great time exploring and working on some much needed skills. I figure if I'm on private property I'll get pot shots taken at me or a "Wow..let me check out your bike and then get off my property".


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

Did my first "climb"....went 3 miles and gained 247 feet in altitude, pooped out, and then headed back down...lol.

View attachment 729560


I didn't notice at first but I stood in an ant nest while taking this pic...DOH!

-S

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NFLcheesehead1 (Sep 15, 2012)

^Huh?


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

NFLcheesehead1 said:


> ^Huh?


Yes, indeed. So much for attempting a trail climb. lol

-S


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

I crashed lol 

The first time in 15-20yrs I went flying over a set of Handle Bars :lol:

Dang it, I swear that tree intentionally moved in front of me...thats my story and I'm sticking to it


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

Rode my 29er on the 6 Hour Grind on the Greenway course in SC today. Found out my technical skills are not so good. Well, I kinda knew that already. Still had fun.


----------



## EmbraceTheHate (Sep 9, 2012)

Put these on









Little bigger rotors 









But I only got to putting the rotors on the wheels. I need new shift pods, since my old setup was shifters and brakes in one unit.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Freak29 (Sep 26, 2012)

Rode about 5 miles in 45* weather yesterday. Had to remember every turn and rut because the entire trail was covered with fallen leaves.


----------



## cbd5600 (Jul 6, 2012)

mounted up new Hutchinson Cobra's and took them for a quick ride. The roll allot nicer than stock and have great traction.


----------



## n30n-dr3am5 (Jul 14, 2012)

I help coach a Colorado High School MTB team and yesterday we had our last practice of season. We were at the Valmont Bike Park and all the kids were absolutely pushing it! Just seeing the progression over the season culminate in a single day of riding has got me absolutely stoked about riding again.


----------



## crazee horse (Sep 8, 2012)

installed my new slime tubes, cleaned the wax off my rear mech and chain and oiled it with teflon oil. wiped over my forks and frame and then just admired my ride.


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

Clean the bike, re-lube the chain and replace the DU bushing.


----------



## Bartekss (Oct 15, 2012)

Bought new forks !


----------



## EmbraceTheHate (Sep 9, 2012)

Installed juicy sevens and new shifters 









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## argibson (Jul 30, 2010)

Rode the 4mi 3k' climb up big rock ridge It's been awhile-I forgot how hard it is.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

Rode the local mtn lift before it turns into a ski lift for the winter with my wife (only her 2nd time on a MTB). Here is the video from my GoPro (none of her at her request):

Mountain Biking Big Bear - YouTube


----------



## Larry_K (Jul 10, 2010)

Rode a 10.5 race course in the middle of a heavy wind/rainstorm doing a pre-race trail check at 7:30am. Over .5" of rain in a 30-40 minute period so it was absolutely NO fun. Hund out during the race in case any trees fell, then went out for a clean up lap to remove caution tape/pick up trash after the 6 hour cutoff for the last lap. That lap was fun since the trail dried well during the day.


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

I took the Cannondale out to the trails today.


----------



## smac75 (Jul 8, 2012)

Did my first (and second) ever downhill run at Highland Mtn Bike Park in NH. Holy fun!


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

Did a bit of trail building ....85 tons of fill later it isn't finished yet but we made a dent in the project..

Markham Park Armadillo berm project | Facebook


----------



## Scotsman309 (Oct 12, 2012)

Took my new bike out on the trails and got very muddy! Slippy but fun!


----------



## midnightlost (Feb 26, 2012)

Rode into work, then rode home. into work not so much fun, but that downhill back is.


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

Spent the weekend building up the bike frame I just bought (used) and took the "new" bike for a 6.5 mile shakedown.








.....the "new" 2007 S-works SJ

-s

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

Shibi, that's freakin sweet!
Me? Well, Ihad it tuned and new pedals put on. Then wrecked and took a pedal to the shin. Then rode it for 5 miles. Then washed it and put on my new Spok lights. Solid day!


----------



## beshannon (Oct 14, 2012)

Rode 5 miles this afternoon after work, took pictures but cannot post them yet


----------



## midnightlost (Feb 26, 2012)

midnightlost said:


> Rode into work, then rode home. into work not so much fun, but that downhill back is.


EDIT: 2 flat tires as well. :madman:


----------



## Nickjr (Oct 15, 2012)

Jack squat, rain and more rain


----------



## axisofoil (Aug 21, 2012)

I thought excuses belonged in the "What stopped you from riding today" thread? 

________________ 
Sent while "Flying, without style" Via tapatalk.


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

Did my first endo in 16 years today.... this was a trail beside a relatively busy road on my return so everyone could see it. Dusted myself off, waved at the car at the stop sign, took a bow and went on my way. LOL 

...also did 8.25 miles today. Mix of trail and climbs.


----------



## DrNickels (Jan 7, 2008)

*I love the White Water Center!!!*



gcappy said:


> Cleaned and packed my Trek Superfly 100 and my 9-0-7 Fatty for a trip to NC tomorrow morning. Going to ride the fatty as much as I can at the US National White Water Center and race the Superfly at the 6 Hour Grind on the Greenway, or maybe the other way around.


I love the white water center. IMHO it's one of the only things worth going to the Charlotte area for.

Everything else I can do in Columbia, SC which is only 50 minutes from my front door.


----------



## DrNickels (Jan 7, 2008)

*This is common for me*



Karl Smith said:


> Went to RCA in Rocky Point with wife and kids. Weather man said sunny all day. Well 8 miles in on a 13 mile loop the skies got very dark. We had lightning and so much rain I felt I should build an ark. Last few miles the trail looked like a stream. Once back at the truck we all drove home in our underwear.


My subaru outback sport has ivory interior (the black exterior did not come in grey or black when they made the 2011's), so I strip down to my skivvies after every ride and put on a pair of workout shorts and a t shirt for the drive home.

I need to invest in some nice custom seat covers for the subaru.


----------



## jpatt28 (Aug 9, 2012)

Today I overcame a rock stair step on the trail. Hard to see in the video but you drop in then hop wheel onto the first step of the rock and then choose a line.


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

First header with a tuck and roll dismount...at night.


----------



## Dizco76 (Aug 2, 2012)

Added the first small upgrades today:

EC90 Carbon Bar
Fizik Gobi XM Saddle

Sorry for the crappy pics!


----------



## flipture (Sep 10, 2010)

Nothing . I've had a cold and it sucks. I want to ride...


----------



## axisofoil (Aug 21, 2012)

flipture said:


> Nothing . I've had a cold and it sucks. I want to ride...


No better way to clear a cold than to get out and ride!


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

7.25 miles of trail and made it 350 ft up the San Tan mountains before a fence and barbed wire stopped me.

View attachment 731509


----------



## Eyetattoo (Aug 18, 2012)

Well it was yesterday, but I picked up my 2013 Fuel EX8. Working on setting up the suspension before my ride this weekend. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cruiznblue (Oct 16, 2012)

Climbed for 2.5 miles before my front tire went flat 10secs into the downhill part. And then find out I brought the wrong spare tube. 

So basically got to walk down the hill carrying my bike. But got a nice shot before the mayhem started.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

9 miler today at Schaeffer Farm with a buddy in MD. Sweet!


----------



## Call_me_Tom (May 26, 2008)

Cane Creek Thudbuster LT


----------



## RidingMyTrail (Oct 7, 2012)

Replaced a broken spoke nipple, trued the wheel and re-calibrated the bike computer.


----------



## JoeyCapps (Sep 30, 2012)

I want to get a ride in before work in the mornings so I went scouting for a 1hr route. Found it. Met a fellow rider, really nice guy, told him about MTBR forums. I conquered a hill that has been kickin my arse. Adjusted my retarded derailer for the millionth time. Good times!


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

Installed new stem and clipless pedals.

















Prepared myself to do a faceplant, and then went for my first clipless ride ever. I was a little nervous about going clipless at first but I think I'll be fine. 

-S


----------



## Millfox (Jun 22, 2012)

Cleaned the bike after running into a pile of sh*t.


----------



## 88kona88 (Sep 3, 2012)

my tanuki gets to play with mud~


----------



## erudition12000 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hung my wall rack for my new bike. Ride planned for tomorrow prior to Making Strides!


----------



## Nzginzu (Aug 18, 2012)

Install some new xt brakes on my bike. , today I get to bleed them since I had to swap the hose around on the lever..


----------



## MadMacMan (Mar 6, 2011)

Rode over a coiled copperhead snake
Scared the doodoo outta me


----------



## RidingMyTrail (Oct 7, 2012)

MadMacMan said:


> Rode over a coiled copperhead snake
> Scared the doodoo outta me


Him too.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

Rode 6.5 miles solo at a local coastal trail (El Moro/Crystal Cove). Finally had a cooler weather ride, felt good!


----------



## 88kona88 (Sep 3, 2012)

i cleaned my bike with this halfway thru riding today~


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

Took an 8.5 mile trail ride up to the San Tan mountains and climbed Maricopa trail.

Realized I dropped my cell phone when I got down, tried to turn back to look for it, lost balance, could not unclip, went SPLAT into the ground. Walked the bike back up, found phone (whew).

The view was great though.








-S


----------



## BLAMM0 (Aug 23, 2012)

rode a little in the local woods, found a new way down the hill, fell down one time


----------



## broogiedad (Sep 10, 2012)

Rode Overmountain Victory Trail in Wilkesboro, NC


----------



## Big Muddy Dawg (Sep 22, 2012)

Went exploring an area where a bunch of trees were knocked down in a recent storm:


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

broogiedad said:


> Rode Overmountain Victory Trail in Wilkesboro, NC


I passed an SUV headed north on 421 just outside of Winston about 11:30am - was that you guys?


----------



## Luckyr (Oct 21, 2012)

I didn't do anything:cryin::cryin::cryin: wife had to many honey-do's!


----------



## jpatt28 (Aug 9, 2012)

rode my first xc race today. Finished 11 outta 20 only a minute behind 4th. 9.75 miles of single in 49 minutes


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

Looked at her sadly as I loaded my road bike onto the car. Can't ride it right now. Broken thumb.


----------



## ansky (Sep 22, 2012)

Found a new cool flowy trail at my local spot. 

Learned that I should pack some TP in my camelback. Had to cut out too ssoon.


----------



## WishfulThinking (Aug 22, 2012)

Rode my bike on a new trail with two friends and got into a really good flow by the end


----------



## JChasse (Jul 21, 2008)

Got a babysitter, rode with my wife and 2 other Durango Bike Chicks(TM) from my driveway over to the Colorado Trail, up to Gudy's Rest. Then back down to an ATM in town to get cash for the sitter, and rode home. 

Rode the fatbike. Tried one techy uphill thing 3 times - finally lost a tiny bit o' skin on the 3rd failed try. 19 miles, pretty quick, mellow ride, 2,200 feet of climbing, and perfect weather. And my 3 yr old daughter was stoked to show us her purple fingernails when we got home.

Life's good.


----------



## beecrazy (Jun 20, 2011)

Spent too much time on disposable pedals

Installed 10-24 x 3/8" allen set screws where the cast-in pins were wore/broken, cleaned and packed the bearings, installed o-rings to keep the crap out and then gave them a light coat of paint knowing full well the paint will wear off quickly.

All on a $15 pair of pedals??????


----------



## stinky_tofu (Mar 6, 2011)

Would like to replace my rear shocks, but don't know how


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

26 miles of urban riding in sweet 70 degree weather.

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

Towed my son around in a Burley trailer for three hours stopping to play at every park in town. Talk about fun we had a blast!


----------



## axisofoil (Aug 21, 2012)

How did he feel about the downhill technical portions?

________________ 
Sent while "Flying, without style" Via tapatalk.


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

Rode the furthest in the mountains so far. Got lost trying to find the path up to a nice, smooth, rolling downhill section with sharper corners than I have ridden so far. I hiked the bike up through a very steep area, hiked it back down though a rock-lined ditch once I realized my mistake. One day, I know I can ride that area, but I am not there yet... Found the rolling section again, it was pure joy. I had a big stupid grin coming down, even though it had the terrifying hidden kitty litter sandy spots. Just bombed down it and hit a new personal best off-road top speed  

Wiped out twice on the trip, the first time falling since I first began riding almost two months ago. I just lost control on a flat section trying to power through some sand and tipped over. Speed was really low because of the sand, so no biggie. Then I launched myself across a sidewalk and into a bush trying to taker a tight s-shaped corner too tight and too fast. I barreled into one bush, and got thrown off across the path into another one. I giggled, cause it was kinda fun to fly like that, and the only thing hurt was my pride from falling while riding on the freaking sidewalk.

I am glad I got all my knee pads and elbow pads last week 

Best ride I have had yet!


----------



## FL Transplant (Aug 8, 2009)

Looked at it sitting forlornly in the corner, checked the surf, then paddled out and let it gather dust. Since I moved to a place with regular waves biking has taken a back burner.


----------



## JoeyCapps (Sep 30, 2012)

LBS called me to say the bike had arrived. Brought it home and did all the stuff ya gotta do to a new bike. Its now awaiting its first trail tomorrow.


----------



## mrenteria342 (Jul 26, 2012)

Bought a 9 speed chain to complete my build


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

9.25 miles up and down the mountain trails....


----------



## Ogie (Oct 5, 2012)

Learned I need a longer straight stretch after a long downhill and a small natural ramp on my fresh cut trails. I flipped over the bars but didn't hit the stump which is good. Felt like a kid again.


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

Polished a short cage xt m-735 derailluer for my P-23 build


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

Had a great ride today with great friends! 7.5 miles of wet, pine strewn sandy trail, with a wee bit of mud...felt like about 20 miles though!


----------



## JoeyCapps (Sep 30, 2012)

Fell. And for some reason lmfao'd while i was doing it. I guess its good to be able to laugh at yourself.


----------



## Millfox (Jun 22, 2012)

I rode my mountain bike... ON THE ROAD! Cause it was too damp. I ended up wet anyways...


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

Did a proper bike fit at LBS and got some wide riser handle bars with Ergon gp1 grips for my CX bike. Good bye wrist pains.


----------



## Tim2103 (Mar 8, 2012)

Rode 23 miles at Brown County State Park in Indiana. Awesome time!


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

Got in a quick 9 miles on some technical, leaf covered single track at Independence park in Pekin IL. before church. 
It was pretty cool (38°) and the all of the fallen leaves made some of the trails pretty treacherous. All that aside it was an awesome ride!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rowntree55 (Aug 19, 2012)

Pretended I was riding, since I snapped my rear derailleur off on Friday.


----------



## steammachine (Apr 17, 2012)

Project Ghetto Tubeless


----------



## midnightlost (Feb 26, 2012)

Rode into work, a nice 41 degrees outside, according to the weather guys though felt like 33 degrees. And now sweating in the over heated office building.


----------



## Anrkist (Oct 21, 2012)

I took advantage of the rare good weather down here, and my friend and I rode a couple of laps on the green trails at a local park after work. We're both very green off road, though we did a little of the easier blue stuff as well. This place has separate warmup and cooldown novice trails - just some winding singletrack - that really gets my attention, for some reason. We rode them a couple of times, hauling ass, even after the sun had pretty much gone down.

Loving it so far... Need to put more time into it so I can start learning the technical stuff.


----------



## ozgti (Mar 3, 2012)

Changed out rear tire after a spectacular blow out. Trying maxis crossmarks. Hopefully there're better that the spesh captains.


----------



## HawkGX (May 24, 2012)

My son & I rode our regular route at our "home" trail last night (SM Park in KC metro area). Trying to steal a few more rides before weather and the time change close us down for the season. Great ride for us... About the fastest we've ever run the loop. Losing light at the end but still felt like we were flying thru there. Makes me a little disheartened to think our first riding season is winding down. just got into MTBing this spring and feel totally addicted now. Looking forward to setting some riding goals for next year though.


----------



## BLAMM0 (Aug 23, 2012)

Put my serviced fork back on again, put on a new front rim with brake rotors, no front brakes, only v-brakes on the rear, and rode some kilometers


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

Almost killed myself when I could not unclip in time while on the mountain trails..... :madman:


----------



## JoeyCapps (Sep 30, 2012)

Just made a few seat and bar adjustments to try out this weekend.


----------



## Anrkist (Oct 21, 2012)

shibiwan said:


> Almost killed myself when I could not unclip in time while on the mountain trails..... :madman:


That doesn't sound like fun. I'm a long ways from anything but platform pedals for now.

I changed out the tires on the Fuji tonight, from some Tiandis that it came with to a set of Kenda Nevegals, 2.35 in the front and 2.10 in the back. I'm used to motorcycle tires, which keep their shape even when not mounted. The Nevegals looked funny when I took them out of the packaging, but I figured it out.

Can't wait to try them out this Saturday, starting to get into the blue trails a little now.


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

Rode the bike down to the bay.


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

Almost killed myself again, and this time I got pretty beat up. Hit an unseen rut in the trail and got launched into the air, flew a good 15-20 feet with bike attached to my feet. Broke my cell phone mount, ripped off my left barend, damaging the end of my carbon handlebar, ripped off the back of my headphones/headset.

I think kneeguards should be my next upgrade.


----------



## RidingMyTrail (Oct 7, 2012)

Went tubeless


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

Oakeshott said:


> Rode the bike down to the bay.


nice bike!


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks Shibiwan! That's actually my brother's bike. He was nice enough to let me take it to the trails yesterday. Btw, kneeguards sound like a good idea.


----------



## GreenCanoe (Oct 28, 2012)

Put air in my tires to practice crashing ... I mean turning.


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

10 kms sweet single track. Then had to figure out how to get frozen mud off the bike. Turns out the hose still haven't frozen yet so.... :thumbup:

"So I'm packing my bag for the misty mountain.."


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

7.6ml trail ride.


----------



## MadMacMan (Mar 6, 2011)

Brought my bike to work this morning to ride on my lunch break. But forgot my riding gear so ill try and sneak away early and get it and go


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

Took the bike for a ride around my local lake.


----------



## MTBerNick (Oct 23, 2012)

Rode 13.1 miles of Franklin Mountain singletrack. :thumbsup:

Sorry for super crappy cell phone pic, I really need a digital camera .


----------



## rocknrollnride (Sep 6, 2012)

I rode for an hour then fell and busted my elbow


----------



## RidingMyTrail (Oct 7, 2012)

10 miles, nothing special, except I was on my bike and in the woods. That is pretty awesome.


----------



## haloblue (Aug 22, 2012)

26 minute run on Dwelling Loop @ Blankets Creek! I best time yet. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTBerNick (Oct 23, 2012)

8.5 miles in 1 1/2 hour before work.


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

MTBerNick said:


> 8.5 miles in 1 1/2 hour before work.


Isn't that the bike you just got? looks great!!


----------



## MTBerNick (Oct 23, 2012)

shibiwan said:


> Isn't that the bike you just got? looks great!!


Yep, I have had it one week and have already rode it 30 miles, im going on a EARLY Saturday morning ride in a few as well.


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

Reassembled it after I took some of its parts to China (was going to put them on a ride there, turns out MTBs are more expensive than most motorcycles there). Today will be my first ride in over 3 months.


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

Got back on my bike after the nasty fall last Sunday. Hip still aches a bit, but this time I went up with POC knee pads and butt armor (Troy Lee BP7605) to play it safe. Made it 3+ miles on the mountain trails before the injuries started acting up, so turned around and rode home (another 4 miles). Not bad after a week's break I guess.










-S


----------



## Edirty6 (Jun 23, 2012)

took my dog out with me to see if she would stay behind me while riding. we had a blast. she beat me by a long shot down the trail though. haha


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

30 miles of mostly single track at Dupont State Forest. 
The trails ranged from moderate to difficult. No idea what the elevation change was but I would imagine a couple thousand feet of total climb. 

Beer well earned today.:thumbsup:


----------



## MTBerNick (Oct 23, 2012)

Met up with 5 other guys and had a 10 mile group ride, started with a nasty climb with a rewarding fast flowing down hill single track. Elevation change of 1000 ft :thumbsup:.


----------



## Bunso (Aug 21, 2011)

I just installed a Shimano ZEE rear derailleur, shifter and cassettes. I'll be riding my bike tomorrow at Fountainhead.


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

This. 

"So I'm packing my bag for the misty mountain.."


----------



## MTBerNick (Oct 23, 2012)

Just converted my bike to single speed, first SS ride tomorrow!


----------



## stimpy13 (Aug 25, 2012)

MTBerNick said:


> Just converted my bike to single speed, first SS ride tomorrow!


I've been thinking about building a SS this winter. Let us know how it rides.


----------



## midnightlost (Feb 26, 2012)

Melted wearing too many layers this morning riding to work in 30 degree temps... felt better going home though. Must learn a good combo of gear for cold weather.


----------



## SlickWilly8019 (Sep 4, 2012)

Conquered the 2 obstacles that were keeping me down and I didn't pop off my bike once except for drink breaks. Felt really good about that, one was a 30° that turns into a 45° uphill slope and the other was about about the same except it was 10feet higher and a flat spot followed by a big honking rock. Then I thought it a good idea to take the long ways home-but then I got chased down by a bulldog, talk about an adrenaline dump. Dressed up nice warm, a little bit sweaty but otherwise not cold.

Havent been able to ride the last 4 weeks, contracted strep throat beat that after 6 days and then ended up in the ER with intestinal bleeding, been messing around for 3 weeks with that alone, the drugs made me :madman:


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

Got my wheels trued, brakes checked, cleaned and readjusted, front rotor was slightly bent (now fixed), replaced the chain and cleaned/readjusted drive train. Then I rode it about a mile to shake it down.

I found out that riding on the grass side of the curb down the street was quite fun and a bit of a workout too! I am unclear on how people felt about a clyde blazing across their lawn along the street...but no one yelled or took a pot shot at me so I figure it was all good...


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

Hip still hurt, couldn't do much on the bike; got bored; made freewheel hub bushing; rebuilt cassette freewheel hub.




























-S


----------



## Dizco76 (Aug 2, 2012)

Installed Fizik rear light, Rubber Queen 2.2s, SRAM X0 shifters and rear derailleur.


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

Bike ride in the hills.


----------



## Darthvapor (Nov 15, 2012)

Went down to the local skate park and did some waist high drops.


----------



## kwxvii (Jun 29, 2010)

Went riding with friends at Ringwood...broke my chain in the trail. Borrowed friend's Yeti 575 to ride back to the parking lot to get the chain breaker, then performed repair on the trail...had a blast afterwards. Longest ride we did (4.5 hours) because of that on-trail repair.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Nothing on the bike but I did some winter maintenance trail work to keep the local park trails in shape to ride when wet. 

Spend a few hours every month or 2 on your local trails. Give back. Represent the mtb community well. You'll thank yourself.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

*Went OTB..*

Riding down the Luge (local trail):


----------



## JoeyCapps (Sep 30, 2012)

OCtrailMonkey said:


> Riding down the Luge (local trail):


what part? Im riding there tomorrow and id like to avoid your line lol.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

JoeyCapps said:


> what part? Im riding there tomorrow and id like to avoid your line lol.


It was on the bottom section. It wasn't a real technical part actually, I was just trying to loosen up after clearing the real rutty areas and caught my front wheel then did a nice OTB onto my head. Chit happens. Have fun tomorrow!


----------



## zeuseason (Nov 18, 2012)

"What did You *Wish* do today on your mountain bike?"

All of the above


----------



## GreenCanoe (Oct 28, 2012)

Hit my local trail. Ill miss it in a few months when I leave here, but that and the LBS are about the only things worth attention at this place. Forgive the cellular-phone like quality. These images were captured by a cellular phone...


----------



## JoeyCapps (Sep 30, 2012)

OCtrailMonkey said:


> It was on the bottom section. It wasn't a real technical part actually, I was just trying to loosen up after clearing the real rutty areas and caught my front wheel then did a nice OTB onto my head. Chit happens. Have fun tomorrow!


Gotcha. well, I made it through without any OTB's. On the way up the mud was very slick and kinda worried me about the downhill. I was surprised at just how well my tires did even when they were fully caked. I ended up going much faster then I had planned to be able to. Riding a hardtail with flats I lost my footing and now I will be extending my pins to full cheese grader setting lol. It was fun and the group I went with made it even better.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

JoeyCapps said:


> Gotcha. well, I made it through without any OTB's. On the way up the mud was very slick and kinda worried me about the downhill. I was surprised at just how well my tires did even when they were fully caked. I ended up going much faster then I had planned to be able to. Riding a hardtail with flats I lost my footing and now I will be extending my pins to full cheese grader setting lol. It was fun and the group I went with made it even better.


You guys climbed up it then rode back down? We took Santiago Truck Trail up the down the luge. Anyways, glad you had fun! It's a great trail and the reason I fell was me being a dummy and not paying enough attention in a not so technical spot.


----------



## JoeyCapps (Sep 30, 2012)

OCtrailMonkey said:


> You guys climbed up it then rode back down? We took Santiago Truck Trail up the down the luge. Anyways, glad you had fun! It's a great trail and the reason I fell was me being a dummy and not paying enough attention in a not so technical spot.


Bare with me as I don't know the area well. We parked at cooks corner and rode up the street till we reached a dirt trail. All I know is it was a lot of uphill to reach the flag lol.


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 8, 2012)

Did 18 miles in the mountains of Southwest Virginia!!!


----------



## Trailrider92 (Nov 13, 2012)

Rode for about 2 hours today on the trails around my town..saw lots of people, most of which were college students (I am one as well.) Got lots of compliments on my new fuel ex, and had a blast bombing down some of the steeper single track.


----------



## Bowfish (Jun 17, 2012)

Rode an hour and a half Sat and then was getting ready to ride yesterday afternoon and noticed a nice rip in the sidewall of my rear tire! So went to the LBS (only one that was open), bought a new tire and replaced it. Now I have a specialized rear tire with a rapid rob on the front...on a scott bike!


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

Rode 42 miles on the Nickel Plate Trail!

Nickel Plate Trail - YouTube


----------



## JoeyCapps (Sep 30, 2012)

Usual Tuesday morning ride, seemed tough today. Installed ergon GS1 grips. Tried to move brakes inboard so I can switch from middle finger to index finger braking. Didn't work so if we cross paths I swear I'm using my brakes and not flipping you off lol.


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

Burned off all of my Thanksgiving calories before I ate them. 13 miles of very gnarly singletrack! Beautiful morning for a ride!


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

Earned my first beer and worked up an appetite by going for a quick 5 mile ride.. decent climbing involved though. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

My bike is tore own to frame only, I stared at it thinkning of the shinny new parts that will be on it in the spring. does that count?


----------



## JoeyCapps (Sep 30, 2012)

11.6 miles of fun. Proved that I need new tires when both washed out on me at once. Thankful to whoever built the hump that kept me from going over the side of the trail lol.


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

Nothing, I've done absolutely nothing an I'm having withdraws!!! I can't wait till tomorrow!


----------



## sgtwiss (Oct 28, 2012)

15 miles/65 and clear at Settlers Ridge. Fun, fast and surprisingly empty! I still enjoyed the ride!


----------



## SlickWilly8019 (Sep 4, 2012)

Made my trek across the desert, I ran across trails that I didnt know about.


----------



## Mohammedqur (Jun 7, 2012)

Test ride my new (like new used) Stumpjumper Comp HT 2009 for 2.5 miles around the neighborhood. I walked out of the bike several times in attempts to do a wheeli. Huge difference between my old Trek 820 ST and this beauty.


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

Busted fork..:madman: Hopefully I can pick up new parts today...

Edit Fixed the fork, a spring broke in 2 spots but it had 5K miles on it though. Riding tomorrow!!


----------



## db_8 (Sep 10, 2012)

*Holiday!!!*

Riding on thanksgiving  Slid out on the way down when my front wheel went too far out on the edge of a turn and dug onto loose ground. Afterwards, slammed my right arm onto a tree trying to go somewhat fast


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

Took my new bike for a ride. So far, I'm loving the way it handles.


----------



## Mr.KennyBenny (Nov 25, 2012)

I was testing out the new brakes... all the way over the handlebars...
all in all, good day.


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

This. Season is wrapping up unfortunately. Frozen drivetrain was the order of the day. Still great ride. 

"So I'm packing my bag for the misty mountain.."


----------



## JoeyCapps (Sep 30, 2012)

Went on a ride to check out the local, umm... art.


----------



## Edirty6 (Jun 23, 2012)

im still out of the fun waiting for my next paycheck so that i can hopefully buy a new fork. i can't remember if i put it on here but bout a month and half ago. was riding on the local college 4x track and was practicing some smaller jumps. came down hard on the front shocks and the top part that holds the springs in flew off and the spring shot out. scare the crap out of me. hopefully getting some Fox Vanilla forks to replace the garbage suntours that were on it.


----------



## Bowfish (Jun 17, 2012)

Put in 15 miles on the trails around my house and spent yesterday laid up with a sinus infection. 

Good news is that the underarmor cold gear shirt really does keep you nice and warm.


----------



## JoeyCapps (Sep 30, 2012)

Edirty6 said:


> im still out of the fun waiting for my next paycheck so that i can hopefully buy a new fork. i can't remember if i put it on here but bout a month and half ago. was riding on the local college 4x track and was practicing some smaller jumps. came down hard on the front shocks and the top part that holds the springs in flew off and the spring shot out. scare the crap out of me. hopefully getting some Fox Vanilla forks to replace the garbage suntours that were on it.


That sux! I'll find myself hauling arse down a trail and about 1/2 way down I remember the videos ive seen of cheap forks breaking on youtube, and I remember that I too have a suntour. So I slow down lol.


----------



## MTBerNick (Oct 23, 2012)

JoeyCapps said:


> That sux! I'll find myself hauling arse down a trail and about 1/2 way down I remember the videos ive seen of cheap forks breaking on youtube, and I remember that I too have a suntour. So I slow down lol.


:lol: I know right


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

i installed my xt rear Deraileur WITHOUT using a stand!!!!!


----------



## sauprankul (Sep 6, 2012)

JoeyCapps said:


> That sux! I'll find myself hauling arse down a trail and about 1/2 way down I remember the videos ive seen of cheap forks breaking on youtube, and I remember that I too have a suntour. So I slow down lol.


I smash my suntour NVX fork on the trails and it never showed any signs of coming close to breaking. But I guess I should go a less hard on my fork.:devil:not. But srsly, don't want another mechanical...:madman:


----------



## Seahunts (Nov 27, 2012)

Attempted to remove my rear wheel on my Giant Faith only to discover the last time it was serviced the mechs have tightened up the rear axle on one side such that I can't seem to get it off. First free weekend in months and it looks like I won't be able to ride, at least no where fun as it won't fit in my car with wheels attached. 

The drive side nut comes off no worries. The other side is clamped on to the frame tight and wont let go.


----------



## JoeyCapps (Sep 30, 2012)

sauprankul said:


> I smash my suntour NVX fork on the trails and it never showed any signs of coming close to breaking. But I guess I should go a less hard on my fork.:devil:not. But srsly, don't want another mechanical...:madman:


dont get me wrong the fork feels solid and honestly works perfectly. The spring seems to be just right for my weight and ive never needed more travel. But last week I noticed the pesky warning label telling me its meant for lil stuff only. So when your like 4 ft in the air that and the videos cross your mind lol.


----------



## csquared11111 (Nov 27, 2012)

Sat and stared at it... busy working... no riding... boo... :-(


----------



## crazee horse (Sep 8, 2012)

nearly did a superman over the bars riding through a thirty foot long, deep muddy puddle, near the end my front wheel sank 18 inches............lol


----------



## MTBerNick (Oct 23, 2012)

Took the Jamis out for our maiden voyage.


----------



## Millfox (Jun 22, 2012)

I was fine tuning my rear der. for about an hour. Shifts like a dream in any conditions now though!


----------



## Cycle Logical (Apr 16, 2009)

I rode about 10 miles on a perfect black squiggle bordered by blinding white snow under a full moon. It was awesome.


----------



## MTBerNick (Oct 23, 2012)

Cycle Logical said:


> I rode about 10 miles on a perfect black squiggle bordered by blinding white snow under a full moon. It was awesome.


Wow I am jealous, sounds like an awesome ride.


----------



## Edirty6 (Jun 23, 2012)

JoeyCapps said:


> dont get me wrong the fork feels solid and honestly works perfectly. The spring seems to be just right for my weight and ive never needed more travel. But last week I noticed the pesky warning label telling me its meant for lil stuff only. So when your like 4 ft in the air that and the videos cross your mind lol.


you should have rode on my previous forks, you wouldnt hit anything more than 6 inches off the ground.

if you had someone hold onto the lowers really tight, and you pushed on the handle bar, there was a good 30-35mm gap between the stanchions and the lowers. and yet i pushed the limits on it until it did break. and when it did break. bricks were shat. lol

if your doing jumps that high and you wanna consider a new fork just for jumping, the marzocchi DJ dart forks are on sale at pricepoint.com right now. here's a link
Marzocchi Dirt Jumper 3 Fork 2012 at Price Point

that one being a base model, and then they have others with the QR, and 20mm TA as well for just a few bucks more. I actually, am buying my forks from pricepoint as well when i get paid next week, after that, im upgrading all my components to the SRAM x-9 build kit they have.


----------



## Mohammedqur (Jun 7, 2012)

Well, changed the rear tube for the first time, and the installation was disastrous. I didn't figure out the way I have to attach the chainwheel to the chain, and now I have a front der. that needs adjustment, and let's hope nothing else. I wish I learned that on my old bike, put never had a flat on the rear tire on her! 

At this time, with the load of paper, no riding that counts, unfortunately.


----------



## Gladi (Nov 10, 2012)

I noticed some very suspicious oil residue near the rebound adjuster on my 318 domains right lower.


----------



## LaLD (May 18, 2007)

Put on new rotors, which dropped some weight. Very high bling factor also.


----------



## MTBerNick (Oct 23, 2012)

10 miles, loving this bike!


----------



## 88kona88 (Sep 3, 2012)

still lazy to clean after 3mths weekly riding dirt~


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

This was last week. Awesome ride. Snow smoothed out the trail and everything was frozen underneath. Fast quiet and surreal. 

"So I'm packing my bag for the misty mountain.."


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

20 miles at Brown County State Park, 26 miles yesterday. (Didn't ride Schooner though  )

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

^ In Indiana?? Used to live near Bargersville many years ago...


----------



## BLAMM0 (Aug 23, 2012)

bought an Easton MonkeyBar 2cm riser bar today


----------



## ben83s (Oct 23, 2012)

Did the front hub yesterday, today its the rear's turn to get overhauled


----------



## stencil (Nov 23, 2012)

phoenixnr said:


> This was last week. Awesome ride. Snow smoothed out the trail and everything was frozen underneath. Fast quiet and surreal.
> 
> "So I'm packing my bag for the misty mountain.."


Lovely. Used to ride solo in Chicago at Palos Forest when I was in grad school. I remember my first solo snow ride well, as I was coming from Southern California. Got lost, of course, and had visions of Survivorman with me stuck in the snow somewhere.

Got out alive, of course.


----------



## midnightlost (Feb 26, 2012)

Saw my bike go sliding across the pavement as I was going too fast around a wet turn.


----------



## BLAMM0 (Aug 23, 2012)

fitted hydraulic brakes in the front, and took my bike for a few meters in the snow


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

Modified my head tube so that I could install a tapered fork:









-S


----------



## swcreates (Sep 16, 2012)

I tried to go on a nice long ride today. But 2 miles in this happened to my chain...so I walked home. Picking up some MissingLinks tomorrow.


----------



## Lowered-S-Dime (Nov 11, 2012)

lets see i ordered alot of new S**T lol


----------



## Rowntree55 (Aug 19, 2012)

Washed it off washing my car.


----------



## cbd5600 (Jul 6, 2012)

I Ordered new forks. Manitou Tower Pro.


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

Swapped the 1.95 Tioga tires out for Bontrager XR2's in 2.10. Got the pair of tires 
for $15 (new) at The Milwaukee Bike Swap last Sunday. Need better performance 
in the sand and am hoping the less aggressive tread than the 2.10 Nevegals that 
came with the bike and the wider width than the Tiogas that were on the bike now 
is the ticket.

Tomorrow I am gonna go run the bike at a local trail to see how they work in the 
root strewn, sand and loose gravel, rocks, loam, and hardpack that exists there....
I will run em in the sand next trip....unless there is 3 feet of snow...

*Before*









*After*









And dig that crazy sculpted orange shag carpet and dark paneling! Yes folks, it is 
1978 in my house....


----------



## Rutgyr (Jul 9, 2011)

ProfGumby said:


> And dig that crazy sculpted orange shag carpet and dark paneling! Yes folks, it is
> 1978 in my house....


Complete with the Dual-Cassette unit.


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

Rutgyr said:


> Complete with the Dual-Cassette unit.


You saw that huh?  That stereo is older than my oldest son! I run my computer output through it so I can play along to music with my bass guitars.

Rock and Roll!:thumbsup:


----------



## JoeyCapps (Sep 30, 2012)

switched from 105mm to 80mm stem and went for a ride. Saw improvement but might want to go even shorter.


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

Today I rotated my tires.


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

Went for an evening ride in the hills.


----------



## DannyPacMan (Dec 7, 2012)

Not a god damn thing! Still looking at buying the first mb. No it won't be nice.. But I will love her so much.


----------



## specializeddaddy (Feb 1, 2010)

towed the munchkin around in the trailer on the ole rail trail & around the local minor league ball park - short ride but she seemed to enjoy it


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

Sent my bike to get powder coated and got my box of goodies from Chain Reaction Cycles and waiting for my other order to come in at my LBS, bikes going to be all new except forks and frame.


----------



## SlickWilly8019 (Sep 4, 2012)

I popped my rear tire in a rock garden, Stans took forever to seal a 1/8" hole. I got to use my Co2 inflator which was cool, but on the way out of the garden I lost it on the trail.:madman: didnt realize it until I was at the trail head, I had to go back and get it because I still needed more air to make it home. Think the Specialized 2bliss tire casing saved my butt even at less than 10psi it still wouldn't burp or roll of the rim.:thumbsup:

notes to remember, puncture a tire 10 times with thorns be sure to refill with sealant before riding again .:madman: upon refilling the tire I noticed 2 more large thorns in the rear tire, 1 sidewall and 1 on the edge of the tread/sidewall.


----------



## HawkGX (May 24, 2012)

Took my new GT Sensor 9r Elite out for it's first test ride after final assembly. Short ride around the neighborhood streets to check out brakes, shifters, seat height, etc. This was my first online bike purchase, and since I still consider myself a noob, I wanted to be close to home for this ride... Just in case. So far so good. Hope the weather will cooperate at least one more time to allow an actual trail ride this year.


----------



## MTBerNick (Oct 23, 2012)

Did 10.7 miles on the Jamis Dakar, did it in 1:42, my best time yet, it was a 1000 ft climb on a fire road, rode my fav rocky technical trail, then rode down some smooth flowy singletrack, best ride to date! And sorry no pics I was busy getting my @$$ kicked by the 1000 ft climb, it was also my furthest/highest climb to date.


----------



## Phillip.palileo (Dec 11, 2012)

Bike around the neighborhood and then went online to shop for some bargains on parts.


----------



## JoeyCapps (Sep 30, 2012)

Fell. Like a lot lol.


----------



## Tim2103 (Mar 8, 2012)

Received my Mavic Crossmax 29ST wheels and a RockShox SID RCT3 dual air. Can't wait to install them and ride!!


----------



## J Hartman (Nov 8, 2012)

today for the sport of mountain biking I...

Got a camelback LOBO, some shimano mtb shoes, some shimano spd M540's, a lizard skin chainstay protector. and even had time to squeeze in a ride. but it was super muddy and the nine line tires didn't want to grab any form of traction.


----------



## Sause01 (Mar 19, 2009)

I moved to a new town a month ago, I'm determined to get back into MTBing so I took my 01 jekyll out for a spin and did alittle bit of scouting to find potential trails or riding areas. 

So far I've just about come up dry, I found some old BMX jumps that were look like they were not touched in 3-5 years. The area is SMALL but could give me a nice close to home trail to test changes before a ride.

It also pushed me over the edge to upgrade some of the components on the bike. The Deore Brakes make a perfect turkey call and have horrid stopping power. the crank has a creak in it and no matter how much I adjusted the deralier it does not keep gears very well. I've got BB7's and the X9 drivetrain group on the way. I'm still looking to grab another lefty wheelset or a road bike for cheap.


----------



## shamrok (Aug 2, 2012)

not today (today is bike trainer day) but last night I went out for my first night right... 
talk about a blast


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

Tackled a moderately steep hill.


----------



## S2kTim (Dec 7, 2012)

Today I sat helplessly at work as I received an email from FedEx saying that they attempted to drop off my new bike but were unable to because there was no one to sign for it. Gonna be the same story tomorrow


----------



## kprocivic (Feb 1, 2012)

i pumped air in the tires. gonna ride it tomorrow.


----------



## shreddin22 (May 5, 2010)

Jut got my bbg bash guard. Trvativ HOLZFELLER SL HANDLEBAR and RACE FACE DEUS XC STEM


----------



## JoeyCapps (Sep 30, 2012)

broke a 13t cog.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

Did 6 miles on some trails near the house. Good day!


----------



## MTBerNick (Oct 23, 2012)

I did my first 20 mile ride today. It was a blast and was not nearly as hard as I thought it would be.


----------



## imcastock (Dec 21, 2012)

I just cleaned it is all.. =(


----------



## Edirty6 (Jun 23, 2012)

ordered some ebay night riding lights bout a week ago. beginning to order everything i need to rebuild my hardtail. new fork, deciding on X9 build kit or to order shimino xt parts separate. new seat, grips, Flat Downhill pedals and some 5-tens to go with them, and some Maxxis tires. and then i'll start getting new riding gear as well. hopefully all this done before early spring gets here so i can go ride. because 27 degree weather just isnt my cup of tea right now


----------



## MTBerNick (Oct 23, 2012)

Ordered a BBG Bashguard. Time to get rid of my 42t bent and broken chainring.


----------



## HawkGX (May 24, 2012)

Went on my first snow ride today, with my son. Good conditions for our first time on the snow. Mid-40’s, about an inch of snow, but had a few stretches of sloppy mud as well. I had my FS 29er, and he had his Mamba 29er hardtail. Swapped bikes for awhile and could really tell a difference between his 2.2 Bonties and my 2.1 Maxxis Aspens though. I'll definitely take my Mamba next time. Had an absolute blast and can't wait to go out and play in the snow again!


----------



## 88kona88 (Sep 3, 2012)

*first bike wash*

first bike wash after being rejected by couple of lbs for checking/brake pads replacement from after trailed rides, this i cant understand whats the theory behind servicing bikes with some dirt~ dont these bike shops provide cleaning services?! i dont even mind paying extras! :madman:

never been a cleaning person so planned of using 30mins but ended up over an hour and still not clean~ really tough doing it. :nono:

couldnt go on and lubed chain/cassettes/crank/RD with leftover castrol & brush~ :thumbsup:


----------



## tehninjo0 (Dec 23, 2012)

primussucks said:


> Did this today, it was in the mid to high 90s, but this was mostly in the shade, but still when I stopped for whatever reason, it was HOT...


What do you use to track your rides?


----------



## RollingAround (Sep 26, 2011)

Did a town-to-town road ride with a nice ex railroad bed shortcut. Mud and spots of snow on it...

I did around 32 miles all together.


----------



## danmtchl (Sep 18, 2004)

Nothing today


----------



## jpatt28 (Aug 9, 2012)

Call_me_Tom said:


> I test fitted the Reba fork to my '08 RH Disc.


That made your ride feel brand new all over again.


----------



## archieaxe (Dec 16, 2012)

Drooled at pictures of it online, as it hasn't gotten here yet.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

rode saratoga gap trail in CA


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

A very muddy day.


----------



## Jimmyfixit (Dec 28, 2012)

Nice hour long ride with my brother-in-law.... very refreshing.... forgot how much fun we have when we ride together.


----------



## Sean831 (May 22, 2011)

Not exactly today's ride, but Oakeshott reminded me of this one. This was after a 20 minute race after starting off pretty much clean. It was pretty interesting


----------



## shreddin22 (May 5, 2010)




----------



## shreddin22 (May 5, 2010)

Got my bars and stem on


----------



## Pedalthatbike (Dec 29, 2012)

Smiled and railed Lawndale


----------



## JoeyCapps (Sep 30, 2012)

work and weather havent been cooperating so I decided to take the bike apart. gonna slap some upgrades on over the next few days.


----------



## banditracer (Dec 27, 2012)

*!st off road experience*

went on my first trail ride. Lots of fun.Not sure how to go down steep drops with turns at the end.Rode the brake too much. Still had fun


----------



## HawkGX (May 24, 2012)

Rode 2 loops on one of my go-to solo trails. Couldn't get the boy motivated to get out of bed and ride with me today. Changed my first flat tire ever on the trail about 6.5 miles not the first loop. Not sure if I'm still considered a noob at this point (just started riding earlier is year), but hadn't had a flat while riding where I was equipped to change the tube out. Took me longer to get the Camelbak & gloves off, get the tools & spare tube out than it did to actually fix the flat.


----------



## Lucrecia (Oct 12, 2012)

crash...


----------



## shreddin22 (May 5, 2010)

Crashing is no good


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

A little winter riding:


----------



## shreddin22 (May 5, 2010)

Awesome what kind of bike you riding in the snow? How do you like it I have never ridden in the snow


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

shreddin22 said:


> Awesome what kind of bike you riding in the snow? How do you like it I have never ridden in the snow


2011 Spec' Hardrock Disc. with Captain Control 2.0" front and Hardrock'r 1.95" rear. Both tires did well on day 1, day 2 added a lil more snow and more ruts from other riders.

Day 1 was fantastic i must say. It's totally ride-able. Day 2 added a lil more snow and there were more ruts that could throw your steering off...this was mainly on parts of the trail that were not packed down via sled. So Day 2 was a lil more difficult...doesn't help that i had my DSLR slung around my neck thus i'm not 100% riding.

Hardpacked snow = fantastic to ride on.


----------



## shreddin22 (May 5, 2010)

Huh that's awesome!!! I thought it was a hardrock but wasn't sure.. I have a hardrock as well. Huh I will have to go check out the trails near me and see if pole are riding to pack it down. Where a outs are you? I am north east part of US


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

shreddin22 said:


> Huh that's awesome!!! I thought it was a hardrock but wasn't sure.. I have a hardrock as well. Huh I will have to go check out the trails near me and see if pole are riding to pack it down. Where a outs are you? I am north east part of US


NE Indiana. Give it a shot. I had a great time out there.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I am from VT and could hardly ride my bike if I wanted to! I've got nearly two feet of snow on my trails that is not packed down. Even if I tried to ride, my F9 has rim brakes that do NOT stop in the snow. Oh well. I just have to sit and wait for my '13 Cobia to come in to my LBS.


----------



## jpatt28 (Aug 9, 2012)

Rode the snow then mounted my new PCS-12 to my workbench.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I walked past mine in the living room and wondered how the front tire could possibly be flat as it's brand new and I just mounted it up with a fresh dose of Stan's three days ago... 
Turns out, I left the presta valve open. Went for a night ride the other night that way. WOOO HOO!


----------



## rawtor51 (Sep 23, 2012)

Mounted up some new 203mm discs, and gave it some tlc.


----------



## A7X88 (Dec 31, 2012)

Installed some hydro discs and new forks.


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

Rode 15 miles...


----------



## naedward812 (Oct 31, 2012)

Did two laps. 16.7 miles. My longest to date. Didn't want to stop, but saw a buddy on both laps, at the same place so chatted, then rode the rest of my final lap back with him.


----------



## MTBerNick (Oct 23, 2012)

Did my first night ride, alone, freaky, saw LOTS of little eyes off in the desert. No pics, was too busy pedaling as fast as I could to get away from whatever was out there. lol. Also mounted up some christmas presents for the bike, BBG bashguard and obviously the light set up,


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

MTBerNick said:


> Did my first night ride, alone, freaky, saw LOTS of little eyes off in the desert. No pics, was too busy pedaling as fast as I could to get away from whatever was out there. lol. Also mounted up some christmas presents for the bike, BBG bashguard and obviously the light set up,


I love riding alone at night.. Freaks me out a little, but there's no wild animals to be afraid of where I ride.


----------



## MTBerNick (Oct 23, 2012)

NYrr496 said:


> I love riding alone at night.. Freaks me out a little, but there's no wild animals to be afraid of where I ride.


I got a cheap light set up just to see if I was interested. It was enought to get me hooked, I just need a much much better light set up. And I only had handlebar mounted lights so I could go too fast around corners, I need a helmet light.


----------



## OPC (Jun 16, 2008)

Not today but a couple of weeks ago... My son wanted me to pop a wheelie on my 29er, so I did, not being satisfied with the height or distance of it he requested another one. So I gave it to him, unfortunately my shorts got caught on my bike pump, so I lost control and WAM! All pavement


----------



## fujiblue1 (Aug 9, 2012)

took the bike for a 2nd spin


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Took my brand new Cobia out on packed snow. It was a blast to ride!


----------



## stimpy13 (Aug 25, 2012)

Went and rode on the snow and ice trails today.


----------



## Edirty6 (Jun 23, 2012)

got out the old haro i had before my giant and took it to the trails. its been close to 2 months since i rode and with the weather being slightly warmer than normal, i took advantage of it, even if it was on my old bike. it was great. also reminded me of how out of shape (cardio wise) that i was.


----------



## danmtchl (Sep 18, 2004)

Put a type 2 derailleur on and tested it out. Seems to work pretty good. We will see in the long run.


----------



## nickv02 (Dec 4, 2012)

Rode through some muddy trails. Had fun. Going back tomorrow for more! Hopefully it dries out. 

Buddy gummed up his bike pretty good and got something stuck in the derailer and broke it. Wasn't fun.


----------



## S2kTim (Dec 7, 2012)

Went riding through snow, icy and muddy trails


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

Got caught in the rain, thankfully we were halfway through our ride when it hit.


----------



## Edirty6 (Jun 23, 2012)

stimpy13 said:


> Went and rode on the snow and ice trails today.


where did you get your GT from man. this is what i've been looking for when i get my income tax money back. that black and yellow is sick too


----------



## kwxvii (Jun 29, 2010)

Had a blast riding with my friends at Boy Scout camp at Alpine, NJ.


----------



## stencil (Nov 23, 2012)

15 miles in Syamore Canyon, just north of Malibu, CA. Sin Nombre trail head.


----------



## sje (Jan 10, 2013)

New here and to mountain biking. So, hello guys!

Went on my first trail ride ever this morning. I had a blast, but man... it really wiped me out. I'm a pretty active guy in decent shape; I box and run and all that so I didn't think my endurance was going to be so poor on the trail. I rode for a measly hour and 20 minutes and am totally exhausted as I type this. Not that this is a bad thing... I did buy this bike (a Motobecane 300ht) to have a fun way to stay active. And I really did have a good time, so it's totally worth it.

I am wondering if anyone can offer me some tips on how to improve my biking endurance while on some easy trail rides..? Am I wrong to take the approach of just getting out there and riding? Should I start off on the road only or something? Also, I think I wasn't shifting gears at the right times.. For example, I would switch when I hit a new terrain, but I feel like I should be shifting before I actually hit it if that makes any sense. But, I wasn't shifting before because I found it hard to predict or judge what wasn't immediately ahead of my front tire. Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## BLAMM0 (Aug 23, 2012)

installed a Fox RL80 instead of my Suntour XCM V3  :thumbsup:


----------



## PooProDeucer (Jan 9, 2013)

I use my mountain bike as an exercise machine that comes with perks. 12 miles in 75 minutes after a 3.5 mile run. Very hilly terrain with a lot of soft dirt. Lots of fun.


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

It's been raining for days, so all the trails are closed. That left me riding around town. I road around the neighbor and through down town Dallas. Then for kicks, I road up our 8 story parking garage.


----------



## cardkid2331 (Jan 10, 2013)

No riding  I adjusted the suspension on my new bike and then took it out to ride to find out the rear tire was leaking.

Maybe tomorrow!


----------



## juhazz (Jan 10, 2013)

Cleaned and lubricated gear cables. Much lighter shifting!


----------



## db_8 (Sep 10, 2012)

just riding the bike path for the past week... Obama brought the rain with him on his vacation  still waiting for drier conditions although it's been getting better so this weekend might be good


----------



## bmw4l1f3 (Dec 11, 2012)

Replaced the stock tires, went with 29x2.2 The Captain Armadillo on the front, and 2.1 ground control on the rear.


----------



## danmtchl (Sep 18, 2004)

I rode it in this beautiful California weather(40 degrees). The trail was still partially frozen and made for some scary moments. All in all it was pretty fun.


----------



## Millfox (Jun 22, 2012)

Cleaned my rotors and pads from all the muddy, sandy gunk that dried on it since the last time I rode. Tweaked with my handlebar position a bit. De-glazed my braking pads... I can't go riding my back hurts like hell.


----------



## HawkGX (May 24, 2012)

Lots of rain around here this week, so can't really hit the trails. Did a quick pavement ride with my son & nephew today to keep the legs in shape. Nephew is on a Madone 5.2 carbon, son is on a Trek 2300 AL road bike, and I'm bringing up the rear on my GT Sensor 9r. They totally left me on the climbs (my Sensor is 2x the weight of their roadies), but the 9r actually kept pretty good pace on the downhills.


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

^ At least you got a ride in!!:thumbsup:


----------



## s.reynolds (Jan 8, 2013)

I took mine out for the first time since getting it, only a bit of road riding to get used to it


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

I turned around yesterday because the trail was too muddy and today it's raining so I got to run the stairs in an athletic center.


----------



## shreddin22 (May 5, 2010)

Washed my bike and ordered brake pads


----------



## fujiblue1 (Aug 9, 2012)

First ride on the YS


----------



## stencil (Nov 23, 2012)

Hit up Dos Vientos with some friends. This isn't my video, but here's what it looks like:

Top of School loop to Dos Vientos School - Mountain Bike Trail - YouTube


----------



## coling (Jul 31, 2012)

Tested out the new Race Face Deus X crankset I had installed last night and then put on a pair of Specialized S-Works Ground Control 29x2.1 tires.


----------



## Hoban (Oct 14, 2012)

Learned how to rebuild a Revelation air u-turn. Much easier than I though it would be. 

Now to deal with stuck Elixir calipers. Ugh.


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

sat and starred at my bike and grumbled about how it went from 70* to freezing rain...overnight...stupid missouri weather


----------



## shreddin22 (May 5, 2010)

Still running my stock cane creek headset loose caged bearing on my 2010 hardrock build. Running a 2012 rockshox recon solo air set to 5" travel. Suspension leaves a little to be desired as it is only turn key lockout. My question is should. Upgrade to a cane creek s-8, forty series or should I upgrade my fork with a argyle motion control damper with low speed compression dampening and flood gate adjustment. Just not sure how much abuse stock headset will take


----------



## midnightlost (Feb 26, 2012)

Rode into work today, outside temp 30, wishing I could drink at work.


----------



## senorjax (Aug 20, 2012)

Found a new all season bike trail near my house. It's called my garage. Did 300 or so laps around my car.


----------



## S2kTim (Dec 7, 2012)

Rode a flat trail today with my buddy on his road bike. Think I wiped out more on this ride than any other (I was just doing stupid stuff off the trail)


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Rode in light,slippery snow on my older 26er. That F9 is still fun! I think that I froze my fork, but I don't care because I prefer this bike rigid.


----------



## Grinderz (Aug 31, 2012)

Fitted up my new ZTR Crests and tyres.


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

Went for a short 8 mile ride at a local park.


----------



## Taniwha (Jan 15, 2013)

Cleaned it!!


----------



## shreddin22 (May 5, 2010)

Walked by my bike that is parked in my basemen to get the mail. Sad that there is still snow which means no biking


----------



## stencil (Nov 23, 2012)

Lubed the chain and packed up my Osprey for tomorrow am's ride!


----------



## 88kona88 (Sep 3, 2012)

fujiblue1 said:


> First ride on the YS


wow, is that the 2013 havens~? niceee~ :thumbsup:


----------



## DuManchu (May 22, 2007)

Knocked another 2 lbs off the Raleigh, still heavy at 30.6 lbs. Hopefully I'll find some time to ride today in these nice 60F temps.

New tires, tubes, saddle, pedals, stem.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

Went to Franke Park with hopes to ride some trails....went about 50 feet and turned back as it was way too muddy. so instead I went up and down the soap box hill that the trail also hits for a workout. the grass all around was nice and hard


----------



## sfb12 (Dec 27, 2012)

DuManchu said:


> Knocked another 2 lbs off the Raleigh, still heavy at 30.6 lbs. Hopefully I'll find some time to ride today in these nice 60F temps.
> 
> New tires, tubes, saddle, pedals, stem.


Finally someone else with a raleigh. Haven't seen anyone else yet. Looks like a nice build :thumbsup:


----------



## Jbridge1 (May 3, 2012)

Incorrectly installed the right pedal. I rode for about an hour before I noticed it was loose. Threads on my crank arm are basically gone. What is the best/cheapest way to fix this? (2007 rockhopper)


----------



## shreddin22 (May 5, 2010)

Fmeasyre the thread pitch on the bolt but a tap at the auto store and re thread the whole. It may take because of the aluminum but if not helacoil it. Also found at auto parts store and will come with the right tap and helacoil installer


----------



## shreddin22 (May 5, 2010)

Measure*


----------



## Bakudan (May 19, 2011)

I rode up something and then back down something else. Some spots on the descents were really bumpy so my hardtail was bouncing all over the place. I smiled the whole time. I tried not to laugh in case anyone would hear me and think I'm a lunatic.


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

AnonymouseTech said:


> I rode up something and then back down something else. Some spots on the descents were really bumpy so my hardtail was bouncing all over the place. I smiled the whole time. I tried not to laugh in case anyone would hear me and think I'm a lunatic.


its great when you go trucking past someone on their FS cackling like a loon on your hard tail.


----------



## Bakudan (May 19, 2011)

cerpindicular said:


> its great when you go trucking past someone on their FS cackling like a loon on your hard tail.


I can only ever catch up to hikers on the descents


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

Bike ride in Marin County, CA.


----------



## stencil (Nov 23, 2012)

Up Sulivan Canyon and down Jedi / Squirrel Cage in Los Angeles, CA. That's the Pacific Ocean and San Pedro peninsula in the background:


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

2013 Trek Cobia: Swapped saddle, pedals with Cannondale F9, put water bottle cage on from Cannondale F9, added bike computer.
2010 Cannondale F9: saddle, pedals swapped with Cobia.

If these pictures are not showing, go on my profile page and find the album if you want to see my bikes.


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

AnonymouseTech said:


> I can only ever catch up to hikers on the descents


No worries it takes some practice and a lot crazy to truck through the rocks like i do on my hardtail. don't feel bad and have fun thats all that matters...besides i bet your not nearly as sore in the morning rolling out of bed as i am thanks to how much i have tore up my body because of my large amount of crazy.


----------



## shamrok (Aug 2, 2012)

Viewing MapMyRIDE Jan 20, 2013 11:32 AM | MapMyRide + a few more miles on my part

had some friends from out of town that wanted the tour of turkey


----------



## Hoban (Oct 14, 2012)

Don't take Shimano shifters apart. Quite a pain to get back together...


----------



## Thiel (Mar 7, 2012)

M







this.


----------



## Thiel (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Thiel (Mar 7, 2012)

Sorry...pics not working and can't seem to delete!


----------



## WishfulThinking (Aug 22, 2012)

Finally got to ride on the trail after having several wet weekends. Felt kind of strange since it's been about a month since my last ride, but it was good to finally get out there. I also realized just how annoying it is to pull a water bottle from a cage trapped inside a small frame...


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*34 Miles and 3 Hours of Trail Maintenance*

I rode 17 miles out, took a 3 hour break and to bench cut new trail and then rode back.

Round Trip: 34 miles
3 hours of bench cutting with 11 other people that will add another 1.5 miles of trail to a 15 mile trail system. This 15 miles of trail will be part of a 70 mile contiguous trail system in within the city limits of Kansas City.

Other than that, nothing.


----------



## Ben.land101 (Dec 25, 2012)

cerpindicular said:


> its great when you go trucking past someone on their FS cackling like a loon on your hard tail.


AMEN to that brotha! haha, I met up with some guys today on their fancy FS rigs, and absolutely smoked them on my hardtail! 
It's the rider, not the bike!!!


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

It had been down in the single digits this past week which was perfect for freezing all that mud!! Today was a perfect 25F for maintaining the frozen state of the trails and for riding!









Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jpatt28 (Aug 9, 2012)

14 miles of singletrack.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Just got back from a night snow ride. Awesome time.


----------



## JPS2345 (Jul 25, 2012)

Ken in KC said:


> I rode 17 miles out, took a 3 hour break and to bench cut new trail and then rode back.
> 
> Round Trip: 34 miles
> 3 hours of bench cutting with 11 other people that will add another 1.5 miles of trail to a 15 mile trail system. This 15 miles of trail will be part of a 70 mile contiguous trail system in within the city limits of Kansas City.
> ...


Thats awesome, we are trying to do that here in Knoxville, our trail building day got rained/ice stormed out today...currently have a 11.5mile and growing main loop(35.5 miles and growing counting secondary singletrack) 10min outside of downtown with plans to expand all the way south to Townsend and the great smokey mountains national park roughly 50miles and all the west to oak ridge(15-20) without ever getting on a main road....hopefully we can get to 70mile loop like what you all have

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JPS2345 (Jul 25, 2012)

Today i put a new to me Maxxis ADVantage 2.1 on the rear of my bike.








Took the crappy 1.85 1985 chengshin tires of my girlfriends retro build and put my old rear tire(Specialized Pro Adrenaline 2.1[closer to a 2.3]120tpi dual compound) on the front of hers. Hopefully itll give the same effect a fat tires and dim down the bumps that come along with the rigid fork replaced the rear with a Specialized Fast Trak LK 2.0 (60tpi 70a). Since the bike hardly ever leaves pavement this is overkill but the tires were spares and they get put to good use.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

Ken in KC said:


> I rode 17 miles out, took a 3 hour break and to bench cut new trail and then rode back.
> 
> Round Trip: 34 miles
> 3 hours of bench cutting with 11 other people that will add another 1.5 miles of trail to a 15 mile trail system. This 15 miles of trail will be part of a 70 mile contiguous trail system in within the city limits of Kansas City.
> ...


BAH I had no idea that there were trail systems in KC i used to live outside it in tonganoxie and would go to kc on a daily basis....laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaame


----------



## ausamo2000 (Jan 27, 2013)

so far i rode my bike in my head because im getting it tomorrow. going to put a ton of miles on it in my sleep tonight haha


----------



## greywhiteblack (Jan 27, 2013)

Lubed my chain.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Yep. Some of the best in the country*



cerpindicular said:


> BAH I had no idea that there were trail systems in KC i used to live outside it in tonganoxie and would go to kc on a daily basis....laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaame


When IMBA used to do their report card, they said that Kansas City has the urban trail system in the country, perhaps the world. We have over 150 miles of trail within 45 minutes of downtown KC.


----------



## Harvie (Jan 27, 2013)

I took a Moonlander completerly apart to up grade all the components from bottom basement to second floor gear.


----------



## HawkGX (May 24, 2012)

My son and I rode Swope Park in Kansas City for the first time. About a 45-minute drive for us, but all the reports we heard about it were true. Had a blast there (until my son taco'd his front wheel). Good mix of trail types, and all seem to have been done very well. We'll definitely be going back (once his bike is operational again!!!).


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

Put new handgrips and speedo on the GF bike. Cursed the post office for loosing my CRC order.


----------



## Aspec5vz (Jan 6, 2013)

Went on my first mountain bike Trail with my new to me and first, mountain bike. I'd post pics but my post count isn't high enough yet haha.


----------



## HawkGX (May 24, 2012)

Too cold & dark by the time I got out of the office. So had a little workout, then got on the bike trainer (technically, not my MTB, since my wife's Crosstrail is on it). Watched a good bit of the "Life Cycles" MTB movie while on the trainer. Wow... the cinematography is like a work of art! Visually impressive film.


----------



## 88kona88 (Sep 3, 2012)

22 miles after 2 weeks~


----------



## sfb12 (Dec 27, 2012)

Yesterday dropped by to the local trail and did 6 miles. Was quite fun, a lot of people were out there.


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

Finally got a chance to test out my new fork. Rides much smoother now. =)


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

Rode around downtown and a large cemetery. 

....oh and put money down on my future 29er after test riding it


----------



## JPS2345 (Jul 25, 2012)

Technically didn't do anything on my bike today, but I did do a trailwork day and we cut a good mile of new single track, literally on the side of a mountain....gonna put tires on it tomorrow

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Happycoop (Feb 10, 2013)

Nothing...just spent HOURS searching for one to buy


----------



## shreddin22 (May 5, 2010)

Ordered a sram x-7 front shifter


----------



## sfb12 (Dec 27, 2012)

Went to the trail. Waiting for my new bike anxiously.


----------



## mallakoff (Feb 4, 2013)

Cleaned it ,then rode around the block to show off


----------



## mallakoff (Feb 4, 2013)

Then took the the dogs for a ride ...good fun


----------



## CRchris1996 (Apr 4, 2012)

a ride to hell and come back, was very nice


----------



## Hoban (Oct 14, 2012)

Used mine all week as a pit bike for the King of the Hammers desert race. Worked awesome, and my friends made fun of me at the beginning of the week. They all used it.


----------



## Chainsaw77 (Feb 9, 2013)

waiting on my bike to show up.


----------



## Toko Draven (Feb 9, 2013)

Today i went riding from about 1-4:30. I worked the pump track at Belle Isle Skills park and managed to get some air of of them. Also worked the drop off and got them solid. I also did a loop of buttermilk and forest hill park. took a bit to find the head of forest hill. big accomplishment of the day was riding stairs and getting my drop offs solid.


----------



## TexasDesertRat (Jan 6, 2013)

Began getting the feel for my new 29er and dialing it in... sure is different... or maybe that's only in my mind... haha


----------



## coxinio (Feb 4, 2013)

Swapped the pedals over on the wife's GT and put a new chain on my steed.


----------



## Edirty6 (Jun 23, 2012)

Finally got my income taxes, ordered a new Rock Shox sektor fork, mavic wheel set, cane creek headset, some maxxis minion tires, and a hanger. 

looking forward to my early christmas when the ups guy shows up at my door


----------



## brushman (May 12, 2008)

When it's below 20 degrees (F), I ride _tight _technical courses in my basement....practice track-stands, balance/handling skills, etc. Fun way to keep sharp....


----------



## Tim Easterday (Feb 2, 2013)

Forgot to post this yesterday but my wife & I went out for our first mountain biking experience at Chicopee Woods. We did close to 10 miles and had a blast! Came home with wet shoes due to a failed creek crossing but we laughed about it.


----------



## HawkGX (May 24, 2012)

Well on Saturday I was finally able to get back on dirt for the first time in weeks. Between snow, rain and the damnable freeze-thaw cycles around here, I'd been relegated to pavement rides. Arrived early to the trail after an overnight snowfall and got on virgin snow. Beautiful winter woods scenery, deer bounding through the trees, a real classic "get-back-to-nature" winter ride... Interrupted by my horrible, squealing Elixir 1 brakes!!! Must've gotten mucked up on the drive to the trail. Oh we'll, at least I got my jonesing for dirt satisfied.


----------



## fujiblue1 (Aug 9, 2012)

Took my newly converted 1x10 for a spin


----------



## danmtchl (Sep 18, 2004)

Rode the Keysville race course today.


----------



## CarolinaPanthers (Feb 22, 2013)

first ride today! jordan parkway in allentown (any pa members?). fell off it. smiled. got muddy. rode some more, then my front derailluer took a dump on me and i decided to go home.


----------



## Cheedah (Feb 20, 2013)

Rode in a huge pointless loop on a sidewalk for some 30 minutes, on my way back to home nearly crashed into some guy on a hardtail while going into a blind corner, nearly as in 6 or so feet.
phew.


----------



## DesertGiant (Feb 20, 2013)

Rode some nice desert loops right after work in 65 degree weather


----------



## Edirty6 (Jun 23, 2012)

DesertGiant said:


> View attachment 774612
> 
> 
> Rode some nice desert loops right after work in 65 degree weather


wish i had some trails like that around here. trees and mountains are fun, but i'd like to do a desert ride one day, Moab, Utah to be specific

ordered me a new front hub, and waiting for all my goodies to come from mail so i can get back on my bike. its been since November since i got to ride due to cold weather and broken bike and poorness.


----------



## TexasDesertRat (Jan 6, 2013)

Rode about 11 miles worth of bandit trail and single track... couple of fun drops and a gnarly little section on the bandit... FUN DAY!


----------



## Royds (Feb 24, 2013)

First post on the forums, but hit some local dirt jumps, Managed to grow some balls and attempt the first couple on the bigger track, was successful and the left the track with smiles. Was a good day in New Zealand


----------



## the gonz (Feb 24, 2013)

Can't say I did anything special, but I did ride the long dirty road to starbucks which has a few drops and rutted areas!


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

Did a few loops of a local trail, was windy but the trail is protected so it was a nice ride.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Attempted a fire road ride today but any and all trails are like soup. Ended up doing a paved ride with my 8 year old son , three co workers and a dog.


----------



## Bdabike (Jan 27, 2013)

Tuned the wifes Giant Cypress, and got her out on a bike path today. She can power that thing. Going to make it a regular thing for her.


----------



## cbd5600 (Jul 6, 2012)

Put in 12 miles on my favorite local trail


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

atrascadero, CA


----------



## Drbo (Nov 21, 2010)

I picked up some new headlights for the wife and a new jersey. 70 degrees and not a cloud in the sky. We loaded up the kids and did a short ride on the local river trail before work. Loved every minute of it!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Rode on dirt for the first time in a month.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

Took the sled out for a test ride with the new fork. Only 8 miles. Loving it!


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

Installed a new rear tire, gonna take it out for a ride tomorrow.


----------



## Tanager (Mar 3, 2013)

Took my son (8 y.o.) out riding, teensy bit of singletrack, mostly paved rail-trail, a bit of wood chip trail (turned to slop by construction equipment using it right after a recent deluge, which he didn't enjoy at all), lots of fun.


----------



## Cdub4 (Feb 27, 2013)

Rode around my neighborhood and practiced weelies.


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

I rode mine up and down the paved bench roads here in town--the trails are still too snowy/muddy to ride. 

But the lower ones might be ready in a week if the current weather holds ...


----------



## Edirty6 (Jun 23, 2012)

cane creek headset came in mail. rock shox sektor fork and sette 20mm hub got here few days back and my extra hangers are showing on the ups tracker to be here tomorrow. christmas is coming early for me this year

future upgrades are going to hydro brakes and possibly a dropper seat post just for the heck of it.


----------



## steveholt! (Mar 5, 2013)

I rode my '96 Klein Attitude along the canal to Kiwanis Park today. I'm just getting back into riding and the 12 miles I rode seemed about right. The old Marathon fork seems to be in need of new seals but the Spinergy Spox wheels are still going strong.


----------



## CACHIP (Mar 5, 2013)

Brought it home last night! rode it to work today. Mostly on pavement, but took it up some on some of the canal banks, but the sand was too soft and I need to get in better shape!


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

I went on a ride for the first time in a while. Enjoyed the "dry" weather here in Seattle while I was riding, only like 3 small mud spots. Good times.


----------



## Drbo (Nov 21, 2010)

I lubed em' all up and took them for a quick spin. Getting ready for vacation!


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

Testing out a different camera angle.
Click link for HD version:
Contour Roam POV MTB Test - YouTube


----------



## maximous (Feb 16, 2013)

i moved mine to clean, still recovering from "removing the bullets from my gun"


----------



## Tanager (Mar 3, 2013)

Yesterday: took a break from work to ride out to the end of the Eagles Spur Rail Trail, which ends at Jordan Lake S. of Durham, NC. Was a nice ride.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Took My 4yrold daughter to the park via bikes..she crashed (tipped over) 3 times and still had a smile on her face LOL
Good Girl!!
I'm hopeing to get her off the training wheels soon...she still scared of dirt riding but not for long hehehee


----------



## CEO Alex (Oct 20, 2012)

The typical, rode my bike to the gym and back. I usually use the rides as a warm up and cool down when hitting the weights.


----------



## FEVERAKA (Mar 8, 2013)

Wasnt mine, but i test rode a few Giant revel 3's


----------



## ericgautier (Aug 29, 2012)

put new tires in..
old: kenda small block 8's 2.1
new: geax saguaro tnt 2.2
can't wait to try it out


















Speed or Traction?









Time to get her dirty.


----------



## dannybgoode (Mar 4, 2013)

Was in Carlisle (Cumbria, UK) For a dinner last night so took the bike with me and rode some Whinlatter trails with a headache to give my new forks a blast...

Cheers

Danny B


----------



## jeRdrgz (Mar 9, 2013)

Rode 20+Miles in mixed terrain. Habing problems with my saddle, willign to buy an Adamo Peak


----------



## RiceBandit (Mar 9, 2013)

Looking forward to getting a new mountian bike.


----------



## TexasDesertRat (Jan 6, 2013)

Fixed flat... bought an airlock tube


----------



## Tanager (Mar 3, 2013)

Rode out nearly to the end of the Eagles Spur Rail-Trail near my home in SW Durham County, NC. The trail ends at a very pretty spot overlooking Jordan Lake. I pulled up about 50 yards shy of the end, having passed two bikes leaning against a tree, when I saw at the very end a hammock with two folks apparently sleeping in it...clothes in a pile underneath the hammock. I turned around as quietly as I could and rode back. I don't know if those folks know how many people run out there as well...


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Got in my first ride of the year yesterday. 17.65 miles, mostly singletrack. Still sore today.


----------



## WishfulThinking (Aug 22, 2012)

Went riding for the first time in the snow today, and second ride since new years (it's been raining every time I ended up having free time, somehow).

A little mud, and a lot of slick layers of snow. Had a good time with a friend, and we even met a cool new guy to add to our group.

Then I spent an hour or so at home cleaning both my bike and myself, lol.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Went for an off road ride this morning, early, while the ground was still frozen. 
Afterwards, went for a path ride with my son.


----------



## the gonz (Feb 24, 2013)

Ran through a thorn garden and got myself two flats. I swear my tires are thorn magnets. Just installed Stans No Tubes so hopefully I wont have to spend 15 bucks on a set of tubes again!


----------



## zetapsi827 (Mar 10, 2013)

First ride on the new bike. Blevins Loop in AZ.


----------



## brent701 (Sep 17, 2012)

Took my Rumblefish out to FINS in AZ. Took a few other people. 5 of 8 never been there. Was a fun ride. 
Took Fish to Trek dealer to get cables adjusted and a few other things looked at. 
Took Wife's Myka to the other shop to get chain looked at.. 
Picking both up tomorrow 


Tomorrow's Goals are new grips on the Carve along with a new frame bag


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

ericgautier said:


> put new tires in..
> old: kenda small block 8's 2.1
> new: geax saguaro tnt 2.2
> can't wait to try it out
> ...


Set em up in the "SPEED" direction on the rear. I had one in "TRACTION" and it cost me a fortune in derailleur hangers and even an XO deraulleur. Once I spun it around to speed, I didn't have any more trouble and didn't notice any difference in traction.


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

NYrr496 said:


> I had one in "TRACTION" and it cost me a fortune in derailleur hangers and even an XO deraulleur.


Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

Saratoga Gap, CA right before sunset.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

bob13bob said:


> Saratoga Gap, CA right before sunset.
> View attachment 779973


Nice picture!
Which Raleigh is that?


----------



## Griff222 (Mar 5, 2013)

Finally figured out how to use my sigma sport bc800 that hasn't been on in years on my bike. Than, you new battery.


----------



## danmtchl (Sep 18, 2004)

Cleaned the mud off my bike from riding Nisene Marks SP yesterday.


----------



## TexasDesertRat (Jan 6, 2013)

This...


----------



## cbd5600 (Jul 6, 2012)

Yesterday: Got s call from my buddy a little after 4:00 for a last minute ride.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

hdparrish said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?


I should have elaborated... It would pick up large sticks and pitch them into the wheel. Before I could react, it did major damage.


----------



## Willbo (Feb 18, 2013)

My car broke down so I had an unexpected mountain biking trip to work


----------



## kenri09 (Mar 4, 2013)

Started riding about 3 weeks ago, and love it. Want to ride everyday, but just don't have the time. Anyway my brother and I went out today and did about 18 miles on a running/biking trail and a little off road trail riding. Talked about how I haven't fallen yet. Well, that was a mistake. I was a little more aggressive on the off road dirt trail with no issues, but then I made myself look like the beginner I am. While going down part of the gravel trail my foot slides off the pedal right about the time i get to a curb that I need to get over. Needless to say, I made it over the curb just not in a graceful fashion. After talking about needing platform pedals and shoes that actually grip, the mountain biking gods showed me that it needed to be sooner than later. I now have platform pedals and some five ten freeriders. Thanks for reading my post. I figured everyone needed a laugh at the end of the day


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

After months of snow and weeks of riding on pavement, I finally got on some dirt this afternoon. Trail selection was limited, but it still brought a grin to my face.

It'll only get better from here.


----------



## TexasDesertRat (Jan 6, 2013)

This...


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

TexasDesertRat said:


> This...


So flat ...

(Nevertheless, nice pix.)


----------



## TexasDesertRat (Jan 6, 2013)

hdparrish said:


> So flat ...
> 
> (Nevertheless, nice pix.)


Not all flat... that section is... check page 31 last post.

Also check this... https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.272284776234101.63379.233017213494191

It's not DH/Freeride stuff, but it has its fun spots


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

TexasDesertRat said:


> Not all flat... that section is... check page 31


LoL I saw. It's still flat, but I suppose that's all relative. There's a reason I moved to Idaho from Texas nine years ago.

Where you at? I grew up in the Austin and Amarillo areas.


----------



## TexasDesertRat (Jan 6, 2013)

hdparrish said:


> LoL I saw. It's still flat, but I suppose that's all relative. There's a reason I moved to Idaho from Texas nine years ago.
> 
> Where you at? I grew up in the Austin and Amarillo areas.


LOL... You're right... I just have to keep telling myself that it's fun...

I live in Corpus Christi now, but grew up riding in Albuquerque NM... used to do a lot of BMX there in the 80's... would ride DH on a BMX bike back then..


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

TexasDesertRat said:


> LOL... You're right... I just have to keep telling myself that it's fun...


It's all fun. Don't let my snarky remarks tarnish it for you.



TexasDesertRat said:


> I live in Corpus Christi now, but grew up riding in Albuquerque NM... used to do a lot of BMX there in the 80's... would ride DH on a BMX bike back then..


Love "The Duke" and Corpus. Both have a lot of flavor ... literally! I miss the New Mex food and those delicious gulf browns. Definitely can't get comida like that here in Idaho ... unless you cook it yourself.


----------



## TexasDesertRat (Jan 6, 2013)

hdparrish said:


> It's all fun. Don't let my snarky remarks tarnish it for you.
> 
> Love "The Duke" and Corpus. Both have a lot of flavor ... literally! I miss the New Mex food and those delicious gulf browns. Definitely can't get comida like that here in Idaho ... unless you cook it yourself.


Haha... no worries on the remarks... if I can take crap for wearing full face helmet and going without the lycra, then "flat" is no problem.

I bet you do miss the food... I certainly would... it's amazing how mexican food in NM is completely different from mexican food in TX though... lol


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

TexasDesertRat said:


> Haha... no worries on the remarks... if I can take crap for wearing full face helmet and going without the lycra, then "flat" is no problem.
> 
> I bet you do miss the food... I certainly would... it's amazing how mexican food in NM is completely different from mexican food in TX though... lol


Yeah, you've got "Tex-Mex" raidating from places like Austin and "New Mex" emanating from Santa Fe. I like both, but I've always regarded New Mex as healthier and more "thoughful."Tex-Mex tends to be a big plate of something with rice and beans on the side, all smothered with sauce and cheese.

And let's not forget those green chilies ... !


----------



## TexasDesertRat (Jan 6, 2013)

hdparrish said:


> Yeah, you've got "Tex-Mex" raidating from places like Austin and "New Mex" emanating from Santa Fe. I like both, but I've always regarded New Mex as healthier and more "thoughful."Tex-Mex tends to be a big plate of something with rice and beans on the side, all smothered with sauce and cheese.
> 
> And let's not forget those green chilies ... !


Mmmmm... I miss the smell of green chili roasting... it permeates the air in Albq... I also miss blasting down some no-name trail in the Manzano mts... but I do get to surf here and ride flat singletrack


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

LoL touche, sir.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

I rode the new and improved Maston trails here in Bend.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Nice picture!
> Which Raleigh is that?


I don't know, it was my riding buddy's bike.


----------



## brandonmcnasty (Mar 15, 2013)

bought my first mountain bike today and adjusted the front derailleur


----------



## shreddin22 (May 5, 2010)

Finished building my new xc machine 2008 Santa Cruz blur xc frame rockshox monarch rt3 high volume. Rockshox recon. X-7,x-9 kenda nevegal tires. Should put a smile on my face


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

I rode it here and took time to sling a hammock and have lunch.









Then rode back.

Little over 30 miles.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

New chain, new front tire, ran out of Stan's, so have to wait until Monday to go out for a ride.


----------



## sfb12 (Dec 27, 2012)

Took a nice ride on some semi-technical single track. Very dry day for march, all the dirt wasn't packed it was loose.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

alphajaguars said:


> New chain, new front tire, ran out of Stan's, so have to wait until Monday to go out for a ride.


This thread is titled "What did You do today on your mountain bike?" not "What is your excuse for not riding your mountain bike today?".

No go put a tube in that b!tch and ride.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

22 miles of urban riding..... and some bar hoppin!!!

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

That would be a solution.

What about the rain that just started pouring?


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Not raining on this side of the state yet but it is moving this way. 
Should be sunny tomorrow though.

I will think about you as I go riding tomorrow.


----------



## HawkGX (May 24, 2012)

Finally, finally got back on dirt again. Heavy snows and rain left me "settling" for road rides. I don't mind keeping the tires spinning on pavement to keep the legs in shape, but nothing beats a good single track ride. Took my nephew and his buddy on their first ride at e Lawrence River Trail. I'm an "older" guy so nephew means mid-20‘s age in my case. He's a pretty avid roadie and triathlete but rarely rides trails. We're both racing there next weekend so I gave him the tour ride first. Slower pace than normal for me, but they both enjoyed the trail and my nephew got a decent look at the track. Plus I got to try out my new Nobby Nic for the first time on this particular trail. Gotta say, I'm loving the Nic so far.

Then they left and I rode another lap and set a new PR by nearly a minute and a half. Pretty stoked about that, especially coming a week before my very first MTB race. Hope the good ride carries over to next weekend! A very good day on the MTB.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

15 miler at Sewanee.


----------



## JoeyCapps (Sep 30, 2012)

Rode it like i stole it! and put it away wet.


----------



## dannybgoode (Mar 4, 2013)

Just got back from a short evening ride - very muddy, very slippy, very hard work!

At least I got to test my new brakes out...

Cheers

Danny B


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

Went to my local park for a fun evening ride. Got to give props to Manitou for making great forks. My rides have been so much more comfortable thanks to my Manitou Match.


----------



## shreddin22 (May 5, 2010)

11.25 miles at local park today. First ride on my new 2008 Santa Cruz blur xc full suspension after I built her and wow what a difference coming from a hard tail. Drops and ledges and trees are much easier when you got some cushion under you


----------



## shreddin22 (May 5, 2010)




----------



## shreddin22 (May 5, 2010)

Also ordered a spare chain
Rockshox motion control damper with adjustable low speed compression 
Cane creek s-8 headset
Headset spacers
Debating going to a 180mm front rotor as well


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

My friend let me try out his Yeti. The ride was super smooth compared to my hardtail. Makes me want a full suspension now.


----------



## blaized30 (Feb 24, 2013)

hit-up saratoga this morning. my buddy bonked early on and that made for a quick day.


----------



## Doug_H (Feb 17, 2011)

Went for a quick ride @ Duthie Hill Mt. Bike Park outside of Seattle; 2+ loops on Bootcamp, some skill building (drops and skinny logs) then out via Steppin' Up. Came away wanting more....


----------



## SocalTeknique (Sep 16, 2012)

Went from this,








To this,








Time for a test ride.......

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## STidrvr (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey all,

New to the forums, after a quick mile ride last night on my new to me Cannondale, I realized I needed a new saddle. Went to the LBS this morning and picked up a new one along with some much needed chain lube and T9 Beoshield for everything else. I went on a 5.5mile ride today, and the new seat is much better. I plan on commuting to work when I can cut it. So excited to get back into riding. Its been 17 years since I've "ridden".


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Sence it is Monday this is fromthis weekend so not "today"
NorthWest Cali Redwoods


----------



## Smudge13 (Mar 14, 2013)

Rode this...









Down from this...







Copperhead Rd, San Diego County...
Had to hike most of the way up though. Too fat for now to ride up! lol


----------



## dannyboydanger (Mar 20, 2013)

What I did YESTERDAY on my mountain bike.... a pretty easy little 10 mile ride with my 9 year old son. Pretty much all flat (haven't gotten him the mountain bike yet, he's still rolling on his BMX, but he'll get the MTB for his birthday that's coming up), half street, half dirt/gravel trail, but still a nice way to get out in the sun and fresh air with the boy. Once he DOES get the MTB, looking forward to getting him on some real trails.


----------



## Griff222 (Mar 5, 2013)

Cold ride today but quiet.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

New Pedals!!


----------



## XyesterdayX (Jul 12, 2012)

Today I rode around the fens as final decision making... Then back to the store to take home my new Giant Trance X 29!
Tomorrow will be its intro to my life.


----------



## STidrvr (Mar 24, 2013)

I took yesterday off, well I just plain ran out of time, but I did get back out today. What I thought was a 5.5 mile ride was actually a 6.4 mile ride. I did the same thing today, and amp pretty pumped. Granted this is all rode riding but riding is riding right?


----------



## Griff222 (Mar 5, 2013)

Fixed a flat in my tube...went on a 30 minute ride with the wife. 40 degrees out.


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

STidrvr said:


> I took yesterday off, well I just plain ran out of time, but I did get back out today. What I thought was a 5.5 mile ride was actually a 6.4 mile ride. I did the same thing today, and amp pretty pumped. Granted this is all rode riding but riding is riding right?


Yep this is true, the GF and I are going to try and do a 20 mile ride Saturday, just a road ride to ge the legs ready for spring, still going to be another 1-2 months before the trails are dry enough to ride with out destroying them.


----------



## Treyness (Feb 24, 2013)

Rode 10 miles today on mostly rode, and snow covered paved bike paths. Trails are way to soft, and wet still. Saw a big ass wolf, or fox (not too sure, probably fox though) about 100 yards down the path just sitting there eyeing me. I stopped to see if this fellow was protecting something, and/or aggressive or just wandering. I rode really slow, and he started backing off, and ran. I tried to double back and warn a couple dog walkers I passed up on the trail but it was too late. The wolf/fox had already killed them, and cleaned most of their bones before I could find them again. There was blood everywhere man. I don't know if I'll ever be able to ride again, because the worst part is that when I called the park rangers they told me it happens all the time, and I shouldn't worry about it. They said it was really only safe to ride there with a gun, or bear mace. Just kidding, I doubled back, and found nothing......the dog walkers had taken the short cut back to the main park area and were by their cars. I passed them on my way out....the were very alive. haha. 

Unfortunately, my phone was dead before I left, so I left it home to charge, or I would have got some sweet pics. That was my second wild animal encounter in three days. I almost got hit by a friggin' deer the other day riding along a creek bed.


----------



## Treyness (Feb 24, 2013)

DP....Whoops.


----------



## Richard_ (Jan 11, 2012)

Ordered a ROCK SHOX RECON GOLD TK AIR , then went for a ride to remind my self how bad the Sunturd really is , cant wait to get it


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

I have seen deer, wild turkeys and a fox while riding.


----------



## Treyness (Feb 24, 2013)

^ I'm a noob, and it's been cold here, so I haven't been on trails in warm weather yet, but my biggest....probably irrational.....fear is falling, and landing face to face with a snake. *shudders*

I'm no Indiana Jones, but I hate snakes. Someone here posted a video out in AZ with a humongous rattle snake just smack dab in the middle the trail. I almost sold my bike lol. Other animals don't bother me, and we don't have bears in St. Louis, but f'n snakes man....give the creeps.


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

Treyness said:


> There was blood everywhere man. I don't know if I'll ever be able to ride again, because the worst part is that when I called the park rangers they told me it happens all the time, and I shouldn't worry about it. They said it was really only safe to ride there with a gun, or bear mace. Just kidding


I admit: you trolled me so hard, Trey. Good stuff, man. :thumbsup:

Riding here in Idaho, I've encountered mule deer, moose, foxes, coyotes, mountain lions, skunks, martens, grouse, pheasant, and one black bear. But no wolves, elk, or grizzlies to date.

The moose always put me on edge, but it's still a thrill to see them--they add a little bonus to the ride.

I forgot to mention the snakes. Only seen one rattler in seven seasons of riding, but I've come across countless bullsnakes, western racers, garters, and my all-time favorite: rubber boas, one of the most amazing species I've ever observed.


----------



## Richard_ (Jan 11, 2012)

still safer in the woods then in the ghetto


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

Attached my contour roam to the seat tube for a different pov.
Lake Chabot - Deer Canyon & Redtail Trails MTB - YouTube


----------



## Stainless Steel (Mar 9, 2013)

Rode from the Downtown area to Memorial Park, hit the purple trail, tested yellow trail for the first time and back.


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

zephxiii said:


> View attachment 784490
> 
> 
> New Pedals!!


Nice! Who makes these?


----------



## shreddin22 (May 5, 2010)

Got my avid hs1 180mm front rotor now waiting for USPS to get here with my front caliper adaptor. Pumped to upgrade that clean sweep 160mm front need a little more power and I am a heavier rider so should help to keep cool and not fade


----------



## shreddin22 (May 5, 2010)

I am so excited. For riding season this year first season with a full suspension. And love that I picked and built my new ride gives me more appreciation for the sport and for the bike


----------



## shamrok (Aug 2, 2012)

finally started riding with better riders. got my ass stomped and taken down some techy rock stuff that provided a good workout for my sphincter muscle


----------



## Treyness (Feb 24, 2013)

hdparrish said:


> I admit: you trolled me so hard, Trey. Good stuff, man. :thumbsup:
> 
> Riding here in Idaho, I've encountered mule deer, moose, foxes, coyotes, mountain lions, skunks, martens, grouse, pheasant, and one black bear. But no wolves, elk, or grizzlies to date.
> 
> ...


Enough with the snake talk!!!! Ha. I was a bit drunk, and had a good laugh typing that. I don't know what got in to me. (beer)

Today I rode my all time longest. I just got my bike two weeks ago, and trails are super mushy still. I've been doing about an hour a day....10 miles or so, I always forget to stop the GPS when I take a piss or something.

I rode about 30 miles today. I rode 8 miles to the train, went downtown and rode around with the traffic. Everyone else I saw was riding road bikes, or fixies, but I tore it up lol. My legs hurt. The train is down the river valley and as I'm going about 35mph down having a blast I hit the bottom and realize...Oh ****...I have to go back up later. It was brutal. I'm hurting, but it feels so good. Reminds of those 8 hour days training for basketball season. I'M LOVING THIS SPORT SO FAR!!!!

I had a chicken, bean, pico, and jalapeno burrito on the ride at a Mexican spot downtown, and was about 3 minutes from crapping my pants on the way home. Threw the bike down, disrobed, unloaded, and straight to the shower haha.


----------



## dv8xin (Mar 10, 2013)

Attempted to learn how to huck and on my first attempt, I landed crooked and crash tested my knee pads for the first time. Continued my ride, not really thinking it hurt enough to stop and check. Now at home, I see that it's a light bruise, but it hurts like hell the muscles around it feel weaker. Now I have to explain a limp with only a wussy bruise to account for, and the very occasional pop when bending my knee.


----------



## shreddin22 (May 5, 2010)

Broke my mtn bike clipless shoes. Have a ride on Sunday Monday so may have to bite the bullet buy a more expensive pair than I needed just so I can ride this weekend


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Test rode the new front tire and suspension set up. Ordered a set of hydro's that should be in Tuesday.


----------



## rickyk76 (Mar 26, 2013)

Did a quick trail at North Meck to get the legs and heart pumping and back in shape.


----------



## shreddin22 (May 5, 2010)

Going to my house to pick up my Santa Cruz to hit up trails tomorrow morning and Monday!! Just replaced my old broken shoes with specialized mtn comp shoes. Feels super comfy over my bontragers


----------



## TexasDesertRat (Jan 6, 2013)

Rode some trails... Shot a little video of 1 small section at the end of my day. See the quickie edit below...

Disclaimer: I know I was riding slow... I was bushed.


----------



## rickyk76 (Mar 26, 2013)

TexasDesertRat said:


> Rode some trails... Shot a little video of 1 small section at the end of my day. See the quickie edit below...
> 
> Disclaimer: I know I was riding slow... I was bushed.


Nicely done.


----------



## TexasDesertRat (Jan 6, 2013)

rickyk76 said:


> Nicely done.


Thanks...


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

The snow has almost completely melted here in Pomfret, VT. Muddy conditions result in muddy bikes. Insane fun though! 
Sorry, no pics.


----------



## georgehitch17 (Mar 28, 2013)

Mohican short loop today (7 miles would be my guesstimate) a little muddy but felt great getting back out for the year!


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

First Spring ride on my favorite loop!









Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tkelly (Mar 21, 2013)

Just finished up a quick ride at the local trails...saw a couple of the guys from my LBS. One was riding a rigid fixed gear and he flew by me on short but steep climb :eekster:...that was a wake up call for me haha. Guess I need to start working out more and ride my bike more.


----------



## illmation (Mar 11, 2013)

I rushed home from work and threw my bike on the car to take it to the bike shop to get my new fork and pedals put on. I could do the pedals myself but I figure Id have the shop do it since Im getting them to do the fork also. I pull in the parking lot and they are CLOSED. I forgot they are closed Sunday AND Monday. Ill try again tomorrow.


----------



## bleedinblue (Mar 23, 2013)

Maiden voyage, for me and the bike. Hit just south of 9 miles...had a goal of 10 but I ran out of beginner trails and especially with getting tired, I shyed away from the more advanced trails in the same park.

Going back tomorrow, probably a different park though.


----------



## JoeyCapps (Sep 30, 2012)

mounted up a new front tire, waiting for the rear to arrive.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Hopefully get my new disc brakes installed and ridden.


----------



## gunner66 (Mar 16, 2013)

Crashed got a mild concussion and broke two spokes! I'm fine wheels at the shop. Had to ride two miles back on very untrue wheel.... Fun times

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shreddin22 (May 5, 2010)

gunner66 said:


> Crashed got a mild concussion and broke two spokes! I'm fine wheels at the shop. Had to ride two miles back on very untrue wheel.... Fun times
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


That is no good!!


----------



## Stainless Steel (Mar 9, 2013)

Ordered a pair of new Kenda Slant 6 tires to replace my Klimax Lites.


----------



## TFunkMcAwesome (Mar 15, 2013)

Put my new bars on and went for a ride.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Got them installed and broken in per Avid's requirements. Had to work late, so no ride. 

Should be raining today and tomorrow, so looks like Saturday will be my first chance to ride.


----------



## dannyboydanger (Mar 20, 2013)

Ordered a 40mm hussefelt stem.


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

Took the GF out and we did our first trail ride of spring. She has new clipless pedals which she did really well with, only had a few spd crashes, nothing serious. What was funny we hit the trail and we were not 7 seconds in and OTB she goes. I was how in the hell did you do that its flat. Well there was this crazy ass mouse running around in circles so I swung right around him and carried on, she seen and and instead of avoiding him she grabbed a hand full of brakes and well you know what happens when you do that.


----------



## Stainless Steel (Mar 9, 2013)

Made my way to the trails for the first after a moderate quad contusion 9 days ago. The leg is still really stiff but I put in about 20 miles. The only problem is that I don't know what slowed me down, the leg or the new Kenda Slant Six tires. I had been riding on Klimax Lites which was great on concrete and hard pack but decided on making the move to a bigger contact patch. I may switch back and compare the two when my quad is 100%


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

I didn't do anything per se. I'm just waiting impatiently for the LBS to call and let me know my bike is done.


Sent from the hole in your ceiling.


----------



## danmtchl (Sep 18, 2004)

Rode it in a group ride this morning.


----------



## JoeyCapps (Sep 30, 2012)

Met up with a local MTBR'R lol and went for a ride. Always cool to meet new peeps!


----------



## SocalTeknique (Sep 16, 2012)

Took my GF to the trails for the first time. She did well and is already asking me to upgrade her Mongoose (yeah, yeah) to a Giant (with purple accents like her Mongoose)


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Eat Drink LiveMTB (Mar 8, 2013)

I just went for a short ride to test out my new sattle (love it) here a link.

Sette Nyx Saddle | Sette | Brand | www.PricePoint.com


----------



## gentimmy (Apr 2, 2013)

Did about 15 miles of some intermediate trails


----------



## dv8xin (Mar 10, 2013)

Uninstalled a bunch of parts to tie some decent sized zip ties on my internal routed cable housing, to better suspend it, so the housing wouldn't knock against the inside of my frame's tubing when I hit something hard.


----------



## dv8xin (Mar 10, 2013)

Played with headset tightness. Rolling with a loose headset (minimal torque, just to eliminate play) felt weird! My bike was wandering all over. I was able to adapt, but ended up tightening it a bit more.


----------



## Cheedah (Feb 20, 2013)

I went around aimlessly in a 1/2 mile loop around my neighborhood repeatedly until sundown after I got home from my school, I probably went around 30 times.
Also, installed new stem.


----------



## Treyness (Feb 24, 2013)

bleedinblue said:


> Maiden voyage, for me and the bike. Hit just south of 9 miles...had a goal of 10 but I ran out of beginner trails and especially with getting tired, I shyed away from the more advanced trails in the same park.
> 
> Going back tomorrow, probably a different park though.


How do you like the bike? ....and if you don't mine me asking, what are your human dimensions? (height/weight). My brother is about to pull the trigger on that bike and get rid of his BMX. We are large folk...I'm 6'5'' 240 (247 last week what what), and he is 6'3'' 220................I'm curious to get some real world feedback. **If he gives up I'll have two bikes...shhhh....quiet....***


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

The snow has finally melted, and the gravel has nearly dried up. 29" bikes climb amazingly, and no matter what some people say, they accelerate very quickly, are incredibly fast, and can turn within a percent of of how a 26" bike can turn.
I found this all out on my 2013 Cobia today


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

Listening to frogs and watching trains:


----------



## Smudge13 (Mar 14, 2013)

Poked around on a few miles of out of the way fire road...


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

skeggs point, ca


----------



## bleedinblue (Mar 23, 2013)

Treyness said:


> How do you like the bike? ....and if you don't mine me asking, what are your human dimensions? (height/weight). My brother is about to pull the trigger on that bike and get rid of his BMX. We are large folk...I'm 6'5'' 240 (247 last week what what), and he is 6'3'' 220................I'm curious to get some real world feedback. **If he gives up I'll have two bikes...shhhh....quiet....***


Just now saw this. I really like the bike so far, I'm more than satisfied with Airborne. The fork is the weak spot, but everyone already knows that. I'm 5'10 and 195, the bike is an 18 inch. At your sizes, I'm guessing the fork would need upgraded ASAP. Mine is going to be upgraded as soon as I can sneak it around the misses.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

I checked the depth of this mud hole.









Yup, it was deep.


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

Done nothing, between work and 7 days of rain it's been a very shitty week for riding.


----------



## kwxvii (Jun 29, 2010)

*Rode Alpine BSA Red Trail*

This...


----------



## mortalsaint (Apr 11, 2013)

rode a rail trail with some friends and found a pretty sweet horse/bike trail with some moderate jumps. Needless to say we spent more time there than the rail trail


----------



## brainwashedmc (Mar 23, 2013)

Took my first mtb ride in like four years and of course it rained! But it was great to get out

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gentimmy (Apr 2, 2013)

Tore up 8 miles of single track with my homegirl


----------



## TFunkMcAwesome (Mar 15, 2013)

Went for a ride around my yard! My yard is 4 acres.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Rode just shy of 7 miles, it was all road though.


Sent from the hole in your ceiling.


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

Finally got a chance to try out my new BB7 brakes.


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

Took the rebuild out for it's first ride, did a 25 mile road ride. All went well except I forgot to torque on the crank bolt and my cranks came lose. Good thing a friend lived at the turn around point and had an 8 mill allan key and I could fix it, stupid set in my pack only has a 6 as the largest. Left the house it was windy but warm, once I hit the lake and turned around the temp dropped rather sharply and had a cold ride back. Best part was head wind all the way there and being the kind person mother nature is changed wind direction so I had a head wind all the way back. I did however beat the thunder and lightning which rolled in shortly after I got home. Love those ahh **** here comes the weather rides, summers ok but early spring time and getting soaked equals ubar suckage.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

a nice ride


----------



## OkieInAlaska (Apr 9, 2013)

Rode 1 mile around my neighborhood on some tough hills. Went to my battojutsu class came back and rode another mile with my kids. Finally starting to look like spring here although it was still only 32 degrees when we went. (at least the sun was shining!)

In between trips, 5 neighborhood boys on bikes came by and my son rode for a bit with them. He had a great time with just the guys. I found out later he had his first bike wreck and survived.


----------



## cbd5600 (Jul 6, 2012)

Rode ~8 miles after work then chased down an annoying creak that turned out to be in the headset.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Looked at it longingly as I got in my car to go to school.


----------



## blankdrift (Aug 18, 2010)

Edirty6 said:


> ...and as for the car subject, my little 318is is about 200 miles away from 242k mile mark. haha


Have to say, loved, LOVED, my little 318is! Miss it still.


----------



## canker (Jul 26, 2007)

Did a 10 mile ride and with about .5 miles left something borked in my drivetrain destroying my rear derailleur, chain, and bending the crap out of my rear hanger on my old steel back up bike. Since I didn't have far to go I just zipped tied everything out of the way, dropped the seat, and kick biked it back to the car. Was a decent ride till then.


----------



## Stainless Steel (Mar 9, 2013)

Noticed my rear wheel was rubbing on the frame when applied some torque on the pedals. Pulled the QR about a quarter of the way and felt a bit of resistance. Rode five minutes to my LBS and bought a new skewer. Pulled the old skewer all the way out this time and three quarters of the axle came out with it. Mechanic came through with the assist and had me rolling in less than 30 minutes and he only charged for parts


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

Hitting the trails for the first time in about 6 months tomorrow!! Broke my wrist at the end of November last year but I'm ready to go at it again


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Just finished building a trail at my house. I anticipate riding the trail tomorrow. It isn't too long, but it was as long as I could make it. A road was in my way.


----------



## gentimmy (Apr 2, 2013)

12 miles


----------



## shreddin22 (May 5, 2010)

Did 9 miles


----------



## buzzo2012 (Jul 20, 2012)

bob13bob said:


> a nice ride


Twin peaks that's a great ride!!!!!


----------



## JeffTN (Apr 18, 2013)

Rode my new Trek Mamba for the first time..for about 3 minutes. 1 minute: "Wow, this is nice." 2nd minute: Realized gear setup isn't exactly right. 3rd minute: Fell over in the grass turning when the bike jumped a gear. 

Tomorrows entry for this thread: Dropped off bike at LBS.


----------



## cbd5600 (Jul 6, 2012)

Tore down my Cobia to the bare frame last night. New Yelli Screamy frame is being delivered today. With a little luck, i"ll have it together tonight.


----------



## shaggymatt (Apr 29, 2013)

I touched it. Just bought it last weekend. Haven't ridden a mountain bike in ~20 years. Shoes arrive today, picking up a Thule Sidearm tomorrow since it's a lefty, hopefully I can ride this weekend.


----------



## shreddin22 (May 5, 2010)

Congrats on starting riding again!!!! Just finished installing my avid elixir r sl brake set I picked up for an awesome price. Hopefully riding Saturday to test them out!!


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

I set it up on a trainer to help me recover from a knee injury. Only light spinning for now per the MD instructions.









Sent from a telecommunication device with a touch screen keyboard.


----------



## danmtchl (Sep 18, 2004)

Nothing yet, just woke up!!!


----------



## RandomGuyOnABike (Mar 5, 2013)

Today, nothing; yesterday, took it out on the Rails2Trails bikeway and viewed some eyecandy  <3 spring.

Saw a jogger of the female variety jogging.. wearing a mini-skirt


----------



## Fajita Dave (Mar 22, 2012)

Beat my old lap time around my favorite trail today by a FULL 2 minutes! Its a 4.3 mile loop of single track with lots of short but steep hills and winding trails. Old record was 29mins 50sec and I just blew that out of the water with 27mins 44sec.

Trail is Preddy Creek in Charlottesville, VA. Used the Preddy Creek loop with the advanced trail added onto it.


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

Went to the local trail, paid my yearly admin fee for the park, and blew a lung, riped up my knee and just about puked AWESOME RIDE!.


----------



## HOSSinNH (Apr 26, 2013)

Newbie here and to Mountain Bikes. Used to race BMX as a kid 20+ years ago and then did some road biking in there for a little bit. Bought my bike via craigslist over a week ago and have finally found some time to ride it. Have a good network of local trails and got this point after only being on pavement for .25 to .5 mile or so. Total trip was 7+ miles (turned on gps too late!) with a mix of singletrack up and downhill, jeep paths, a full on dirt road, and then some pavement to get back home quicker.. Sadly had to push her up some of the single track hills, but that will change soon enough I hope.


----------



## coxinio (Feb 4, 2013)

Went clipless for the first time! Loved it....don't plan on going back to flats.


----------



## Stainless Steel (Mar 9, 2013)

Not a thing as I'll be down for at least a week. No major injury, I've got finals coming up.


----------



## Chrisonabike (Mar 29, 2013)

Wrecked my bike in the most colossal wreck that I have ever have in my life. It was all started by a stump that might have measured 3" tall and 1.5" across. Small enough that I did not see it but big enough to stop the bike dead in its tracks. The bike ended up with a nice 2" scratch. I may have 2' on all of my arms and legs. I guess that is why there is a beer forum!


----------



## shreddin22 (May 5, 2010)

Ouch man. Get better soon. Got my bike ready to ride tomorrow after work. Super pumped to ride. Hoping to put down at least 9 miles tomorrow


----------



## Chrisonabike (Mar 29, 2013)

Have fun tomorrow. Will be hitting the trail on Sunday. Hopefully the bike and I will have recovered.


----------



## Joshua Thompson (Apr 26, 2013)

I got some used Specialized tires that are 2.30 and mounted them on my regular wheels which was normallya 1.95. I didn't think they'd work but they did. Oh new slime tubes also, getting ready for a thorny desert.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Went to Pine Hill Park in Rutland for the first time this season. Trails are dry and very fun. Nice test for my new Cobia!


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Not a damn thing.


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

Did a 13 mile loop today and one yesterday.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Took my bike to the shop. I bought a computer a couple weeks ago, and I couldn't get it to work. I went to he shop to have them look at my install to make sure I didn't make a mistake. The mechanic couldn't get it to work either.:madman: I left it there and will call back tomorrow. Hopefully they just put a new unit on there and call it a day.


----------



## ColdForged (Apr 30, 2013)

Got lost for 20 min on my old schwinn mesa hardtail. I started riding 2 weeks ago. This trail I wasn't familiar with and was primarily made up of rock gardens and hardest climbs I've yet to encounter :crazy: . Pushed myself through it and used the remainder of my leg strength to wash my bike when i got home.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

water dog 
trail was technical and challenging for me. had a blast
Water Dog (Suggestion 1) - Bay Area Mountain Bike Rides


----------



## Treyness (Feb 24, 2013)

kjlued said:


> Not a damn thing.
> 
> View attachment 796390


I'm going to ignore the misuse of meme, and just say..... this is not funny.

Not much. Went about 9 miles IN THE RAIN to some trails and hiked them. Crashed good on the way out. Not otb, but I have some serious bruising and holes in my leg. I bled a lot.


----------



## cbd5600 (Jul 6, 2012)

I started putting my old bike back together (Got a new frame and everything from my old bike got moved over). It has been a fun process building up my new frame and putting the stock components back on my old frame. I have learned a bunch.


----------



## Daisy54 (May 5, 2013)

After not riding for about 10 years, just bought a 29er. It's been raining non stop so all I've been able to do is stare at it! Supposed to be sunny tomorrow so hitting the trails with friends for the maiden voyage after work. Absolutely can't wait!!!


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Daisy54 said:


> After not riding for about 10 years, just bought a 29er. It's been raining non stop so all I've been able to do is stare at it! Supposed to be sunny tomorrow so hitting the trails with friends for the maiden voyage after work. Absolutely can't wait!!!


Are you in NC?


----------



## doctadocta (Sep 4, 2012)

After finishing an interview at a summer camp I had 1 hour to burn before I had to head off to the doctor's office. Had my bike in my car with helmet and gloves. Wen't for a brisk 9 miles ride in my interview clothes. Butt hurts pretty bad now though but as always it was worth it.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Daisy54 said:


> After not riding for about 10 years, just bought a 29er. It's been raining non stop so all I've been able to do is stare at it! Supposed to be sunny tomorrow so hitting the trails with friends for the maiden voyage after work. Absolutely can't wait!!!


Which 29er did you buy? Brand/Model?


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

Getting my 1993 Cannondale Deltav 1000 back today and going to restore the poor beast, might throw some slicks on it and use it just for street. The poor girl has seen her fair share of trials and needs a gentle retirement.


----------



## chinaman (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## shreddin22 (May 5, 2010)

Got my shifter cable housings cut and cables cut. Now I just need to get out and on the trails. Leg still needs a day or 2 I think


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

I recently bought a 1988ish Specialized Hardrock that I put Hybrid tires on to keep my Marlin off the pavement. Yesterday I did 13 miles on it. Riding smooth for 20 some years old.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

Here she is


----------



## BlueDragonX (May 10, 2013)

My usual to and from work commute on my Hardrock. Also rode over to the LBS to pick up some tire levers so I can get my new set of Ardents installed. Installed my new grips (ODI Rogues) when I got home and will get the Ardents join when I return to the garage.


----------



## Bdabike (Jan 27, 2013)

Trails too muddy, so I rode 15 miles of fire road. Saw a number of mushroom hunters parked along road. Came up to a truck, doors open, a pair of feet and the legs of some pants. I thought my bike was quite loud, but as I pedaled by, she didn't even know I was their. She looked quite fit. He was in the passenger seat on the phone. Gave me a pleasant nod and smile.

Taking the wife mushroom hunting tonight. Wish us luck.


----------



## StuntmanMike (Jul 2, 2012)

Rode it! Finally hit the trail, it's the first time since December. Great to get back out on the trail! I've been riding a lot, but just on road, esp. since I got a 'cross bike last month (I love that thing!).

Trails are more fun though, and a MUCH better work out!


----------



## BlueDragonX (May 10, 2013)

Installed a set of Maxxis Ardents on my Hard rock 29er. Such a huge improvement over the Fastraks! Can't wait to ride them on the mountain come Tuesday.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Cleaned her up and scrubbed the drivetrain really good. Found out I have broken a tooth on my large chainring. Called my LBS and they will order me a new one on Monday. Thinking about replacing the middle since I have it all apart anyway.


----------



## Daisy54 (May 5, 2013)

Originally Posted by Daisy54 
After not riding for about 10 years, just bought a 29er. It's been raining non stop so all I've been able to do is stare at it! Supposed to be sunny tomorrow so hitting the trails with friends for the maiden voyage after work. Absolutely can't wait!!!

Which 29er did you buy? Brand/Model?

Specialized Myka


----------



## boomy169 (Apr 23, 2013)

i went to a LBS and oggled bikes i cant afford.... 
is this normal?


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

Water dog again today. Great riding.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

boomy169 said:


> i went to a LBS and oggled bikes i cant afford....
> is this normal?


Normal, but it comforting to know bikes don't matter that much, it's the rider


----------



## db_8 (Sep 10, 2012)

today's ride. trying to get used to the the new-to-me steed.



i really like how this one turned out:


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

redwood national park. nice day.


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

Not a damn thing, the weather has turned to shat, was a nice 25 for he last week now it dropped back to 3 and windy and snowing/raining WTF mother nature? Yes this is in celcius, I want my 25 back.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

Hit the Seneca Ridge Trail from my house in MD for a little 13 miler. Great ride.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

I broke my 16 year old Grip Shift x-ray shifter. I called my LBS and they had a new shifter in stock, so I was in and out in 15 mins.


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

fahza29er said:


> Not a damn thing, the weather has turned to shat, was a nice 25 for he last week now it dropped back to 3 and windy and snowing/raining WTF mother nature? Yes this is in celcius, I want my 25 back.


Sounds like you are in my neck of the woods fahza. It's nicer this afternoon.

Sent from my skz_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BlueDragonX (May 10, 2013)

Tried to get a friend of mine through Skeggs yesterday but he's apparently more out of shape than I am! So I took him through a beginner track near Palo Alto this morning. I played on the dirt jumps.

And looking into hydraulic brakes for my 29er.


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

Fianlly back to warm, went out for loop tonight with the GF, wasn't the fastest loop but she loves to ride with me. Sometimes you just have to give a little, I will hammer one out Friday and fill my need for speed.


----------



## Stainless Steel (Mar 9, 2013)

Met a rider in his mid-50's documenting a small injury he got on the trails for his wife who is a Physician in Mexico City. I offered him some gauze I had in my bag but he claimed to be completely confident in his bodies ability to heal itself. He told me about his life and how this was his 15th American city to live in as he traveled the world. Before we parted way he asked to take a photo of me for his wife. I rode for about another hour before making my way back into the city and noticed he was still on the trails.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Went to the "trails" at the reservoir on Cox District Road in Woodstock, VT. I didn't find any trails other than a logging road, so I went home. On the way back top my house, I rode my 2013 Cobia from the Town Hall in Pomfret down to my house. At one point I hit 37 mph riding down the hill. My 29er was very stable, and I was able to turn a corner going 33 mph. I love my 29er.


----------



## ericgautier (Aug 29, 2012)

View attachment 799332


- Changed handlebars to wider ones (710mm)
- Replaced mechanical brakes to Shimano M596 hydraulics (need to trim the hoses)


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

Took a nice 12 mile ride through some very fast and fun single track.

Also found the keebler hideout.









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SocalTeknique (Sep 16, 2012)

Did 11 miles on my Coiler. Its was brutal since its set up for downhill.









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Herleifur (May 20, 2013)

Drove it back home on the back of the car after an awesome weekend riding in the Ardennes (Belgium)


----------



## primussucks (Apr 19, 2005)

Went for a ride Saturday, it took me this long to figure out how to convert the gopro footage to something useful.

Enjoy this boring footage. If you watch the whole thing, there is a point where i go over a man made obstacle and just about take a spill.....


----------



## primussucks (Apr 19, 2005)

Video link would have helped.


----------



## BlueDragonX (May 10, 2013)

My Hardrock was stolen a few days ago so today I ordered the last of the parts for my Yelli Screamy build. I'm impatient with anticipation!


----------



## OkieInAlaska (Apr 9, 2013)

I unfortunately did a little bit of this...









followed by this awesome view









Then thru the woods....









and to the icy lake









It was a beautiful day


----------



## buzzo2012 (Jul 20, 2012)

Well today I rode 16 miles around the city of San Francisco from embarcadero and across the Golden Gate Bridge


----------



## hrbib21 (Apr 15, 2013)

Rode the Hulk (Horry County Bike Run Trails) in Myrtle Beach SC. Can't wait to get my new bike this week...


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

> Well today I rode 16 miles around the city of San Francisco from embarcadero and across the Golden Gate Bridge


beautiful ride.


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

Worked on this trail then "checked it"

I will warn you that I am not even a year into mountain biking and this is only my 3rd run on this trail (have not been on anything that has any sort of jumps or berms so I was taking it slow) so don't expect great things. This is part of a new mountain bike park in the Springfield, MO area that I have been helping build so it was nice to actually get some ride time in on it.






Two Rivers Beginner Slope Style 1 from Kelly C. on Vimeo.


----------



## buzzo2012 (Jul 20, 2012)

bob13bob said:


> beautiful ride.


Yes it is and it's a great workout the three major hill climbs fort mason Krissy field and upto the bridge r tough but do able on a 29er


----------



## NJdevils26 (May 17, 2013)

First real off road experience today. Got thrown off within first 20 min in a lot of water. Had fun. 

Near end of my day was going down fairly steep section with a sharp turn. Bailed. Thrown off. Wind knocked outta me, kinda hurt. Still had fun.


----------



## HillClimber823 (Jun 21, 2012)

Rode Goat Trails in Palm Springs.
On vacation. Meet some good folk out there today. Good times. 

"nOteWAre Out"


----------



## caljah (May 11, 2013)

OkieInAlaska said:


> I unfortunately did a little bit of this...
> 
> View attachment 802231
> 
> ...


"Unfortunately" nothing, You did it, awesome.


----------



## boomy169 (Apr 23, 2013)

i put a Trek Fuel 90 on layaway at a local pawn shop. it in total will cost me 350. excited as all hell to get it in a month or so and start riding. now while i wait i am goon start getting accessories and stuff so i am completely ready to ride.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Not today, but competed in my first 24 this weekend. 
Set personal records for miles (56) and ride time (6:38) in a 24 hour period.


----------



## james035 (Apr 7, 2013)

Took my bike for its first tune-up today. Getting it back on 30 May. Just in time for the weekend and some riding.


----------



## iamJ4R0N (Nov 7, 2012)

Today, I decided to see what Lake Chabot was all about. It was way better than I had expected! There were some parts that were tough but, some parts were really REALLY fun! I just wish I had the proper tires on, so I could have enjoyed it even more. At the moment, I still have my commuting tires on. A set of Specialized Borough XC ( 700x45c ).

I'm beginning to think, I need a second wheelset, since I do have the Geax AKAs still sitting in the closet from when I bought my bike, set up for my weekend rides. I'm thinking carbon.. tubeless.. I dunno. I'll get around to it, eventually.

If you live in the area and haven't gone to Lake Chabot yet, I really suggest you do. It'll test many a skill set, including your patience with people/kids/dogs/strollers, etc.


----------



## DG73 (Mar 25, 2013)

I did 10 miles on accident at Tablerock trails in Branson Mo this weekend.

The accident occurred when we took a connector trail over to another loop completed it, found a map realized what we did, and then rode back and finished the 3 mile loop we started originally.

My 11 y/o son took a nasty spill on a large sweeping corner because he was over steering and nearly went head first into a tree. His leg caught the handle bars and he has a very large bruise (10"+) on his upper inner thigh. I really hope I didnt break his spirits this weekend he was pretty upset we got lost after his crash


----------



## Minuhmize (May 27, 2013)

Well, I built a jump in the woods today. I found a nice open area with a pretty big "lump" going across the whole area. So I put a small jump on the first half of the lump and the second half works sort of like a landing ramp. Pretty small, but I'm new to riding so I figured it'll be good for learning. I'm going to make it bigger soon.


----------



## Mike629 (May 28, 2013)

Rode 2 miles in mud, decided I'd had enough, went home, cleaned the bike, put it up in the garage until next weekend.


----------



## OkieInAlaska (Apr 9, 2013)

Thank you, I did! I was very proud of the steep descent I did later down into the woods. Didn't get a pic of it and wasn't willing to go back up for a repeat.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Memorial Day Ride*

On Memorial Day, I rode at Pine Hill Park in Rutland, VT. I actually brought a camera this time.

2013 Audi Allroad with a Thule rack on the roof. AudiKris has his 3700 on the top as well (the Allroad is his car.)







Underdog







My Cobia on top of the lake overlook.


----------



## oKayH (May 25, 2013)

Even though I am still new at this (this was my third ride, second on this bike), I decided to hit some intermediate trails, per singletracks 

Started with a clean bike...



Rolled some single tracks, lots of roots, elevation, and tight turns and trees to negotiate! Halfway into a 7.5 mile loop...



..And at the end. Fun times.


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

Did the local trails, covered in mud from head to toe. Had one wipe out, lost it in a corner, after three days of thunderstorms the ground just couldn't absorb any more water. Was fun though, bikes a mess and going to need some major cleaning tonight.


----------



## OkieInAlaska (Apr 9, 2013)

Road the Tony Knowles Coast Trail in Anchorage with my kids and my 67 year old mom. It was beautiful and almost 80 degrees (only 10 days ago we got 5 new inches of snow). The trail was packed with people enjoying the beautiful evening.
First one was at Westchester Lagoon


----------



## Stainless Steel (Mar 9, 2013)

Had my first ride after installing a new RD. Not looking forward to breaking in the new shifter cables but glad to be back on the trails after a week off.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Not my bike specifically, but I test rode a couple 29ers today. I think I like it.


----------



## indawoods (May 10, 2013)

Started my weekend off right by going for a good ride after work. It would have been a great ride except a darn bird pooped right on my leg. Let's hope that's not a sign of what the rest of my weekend is going to be like!


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

I wanted to ride after work but the sky turned black and rained and rained. It is supposed to rain all F'n weekend grrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Today I tried out the trails at Mount Ascutney in West Windsor, VT. The trails are a bit more technical, but beautiful and for most of the time, fun! I should have brought a camera.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Dropped it off at the LBS. It seems my negative air is going somewhere other than staying in it's chamber.


----------



## Stillraining (May 27, 2013)

*Just following cute butt*

The wife and I took our second ride on our new bikes ( new to us).. We posted a 17 mile ride on the Centennial trail and my butt sure hurts! Stopped in at the Creekside Inn for Lunch...it was a great day. Shes making me go out again today...what a slave driver! Guess she wants me to have the broad shoulder skinny butt biker dude look... I'll have that by the end of the next ride right?


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Added a second water bottle cage, and took pictures of it by evening.


----------



## Stillraining (May 27, 2013)

Cute butt and I took another ride today...We logged only 7 miles as its all my rear end could take. But we had fun together on a beautiful day.


----------



## boomy169 (Apr 23, 2013)

spent more money on layaway. i am just dying to ride! the waiting is killing me!


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

took my first stab at going tubeless. I did the gorilla tape ghetto tubeless with a home brew sealant front tire was cake the rear serfas on the other hand made me want to slit my wrist but i got it done...then i realized i mounted the rear tire backwards...DOH! got it fixed though. Also did a new chain and brake pads and the new rear tire which i now hate with a passion.


----------



## Galeforce5 (Jun 7, 2013)

Did a 4 mile stretch of the Alexander River trail, which was great for my wife who has not been riding in 2 months. It was great for me as I got to spend a lot of time playing around with my tire pressure. It's getting hot here, and amazing how fast the temps. rise. We went from 68 degrees to 87 in an hour and a half.


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

Heading out in a couple hours with GF and son to ride a 18 mile loop, overcast and cool. I wonder if summer is ever going to get here.


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

I did NOTHING on my bike today! it's been raining for a week, sniffle sniffle....


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sunny in Woodstock, rainy in Rutland. Some muddy riding over at Pine Hill Park today. Stegosaurus was near impossible to ride on in some spots, and resulted in my friend crashing, and I myself nearly crashing. Hit nearly 17 mph, which is the fastest I have ever gone on my Cobia on the trails so far.


----------



## Trekker124 (Jun 5, 2013)

10 miles of gravel and pavement into town and back for a lark on this lazy Saturday afternoon. Would have been even better if not for the headwind!


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Well, I decided to do something a little different today and traded in new technology for old and took out my 24 year old Giant Iguana I bought to turn turn in to a bar hopper. After tinkering with it and getting it all tuned up and ready. I found some old road tires and put them on and then decided to take her on her first journey which turned into 40 miles of mixed paved and gravel. The trip included almost 40 miles and well over 4k feet of climb. 
But I did make it to the brewery that is only 4 miles from the house. I just took the long way.


----------



## stencil (Nov 23, 2012)

Sullivan Canyon up into Upper Jedi and Lower Jedi for a speedy descent.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

28.8 miles so far, 22 miles to get back to the car....but for now: lunch and beer.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## av8or (Jun 9, 2013)

got my first expensive bike ever, 2013 gt sensor 9r elite 3 days ago and been hitting the local trails here in escondido,ca.. lake hodges friday and daley ranch yesterday and today.. spent 1hr after my bike ride today to clean "betsy" and get rid of all that dust on her.. i love this bike


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

av8or said:


> got my first expensive bike ever, 2013 gt sensor 9r elite 3 days ago and been hitting the local trails here in escondido,ca.. lake hodges friday and daley ranch yesterday and today.. spent 1hr after my bike ride today to clean "betsy" and get rid of all that dust on her.. i love this bike


Great bike, I love mine.


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

Couple of hours after work.









Sent from my skz_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## oKayH (May 25, 2013)

Been raining like crazy the last week. Haven't rode since my dry skills need some tuning first.....

Bought a repair stand. Learned how to set up the front and rear derailleur on my road bike. Swapped my Trek to moto style brakes and bled them. Cleaned up its drivetrain. Now, time to go have some fun with it tomorrow


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

I got to the trails about 8:30am under cloudy skies, park was empty, started to sprinkle so i decided to wait it out a bit. It started to clear up, I rode a lap and a half which is about 12 miles. By the time I got to the bike wash to clean up and leave a bunch of different people were showing up to ride; by the time I was packed up and most of them were getting on the trails it started pouring like crazy. I did a self high-five, but wish those other people didn't get soaked.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Today is rainy, so I decided to swap the steering stems on my F9 and Cobia. Now the Cobia has a shorter stem. I hope that this improves handling.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Took an old '80s KMART bike out today. I rode it and crashed on the gravel. 
Man, I am not used to those 24" wheels


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

i practiced proper cornering based on the videos posted somewhere in this community. i've been mountain biking for years and never bothered to learn proper cornering technique. it's been a blast so far but being right-handed those turns seem so much easier and more natural than left-handers.


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

Took the trials bike out, ripped my shin all to ****, that reminds me I need to purchase shin pads.


----------



## SAthirtythree (May 22, 2013)

I practiced trackstands on a 2x4 for 2 hours in my basement because it's been raining for days.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Not today, but yesterday, I rode 26 miles on the American Tobacco Trail.









Sent from a telecommunication device with a touch screen keyboard.


----------



## Irongrave (Mar 16, 2012)

Finally got sick of not riding and did a quick 10 mile ride before work on the road this morning and damn did it feel good. So much so that I'm going to do it again tomorrow. Hopefully the rain stays away for a few more days and the trails dry out a little. I've got the itch bad to hit the dirt.


----------



## Galeforce5 (Jun 7, 2013)

Rode the short stretch of local singletrack (7 miles) and quickly found out why people wear knee and elbow pads.:madman:


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

Sweet 10k of singletrack









Sent from my skz_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## corivus (Mar 13, 2012)

Parked my car that costs me in 4 months what it would of cost to buy a good FS bike and rode my Kona Kula to work for the past week! Haven't had the chance to hit the trails with it in a week so this kinda makes up for it.


----------



## stephanmoll (Jun 16, 2011)

Rode 17 miles 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## LB412 (Nov 28, 2012)

18 miles, 2300 ft elevation gain


----------



## stephanmoll (Jun 16, 2011)

Todays ride

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Did a there and back. 
Ate some BBQ and drank some beer there and rode back home.


----------



## Slounsberry (May 22, 2013)

Had an awesome ride, a little over 10 miles. Trails were a bit wet in some places bits its fun to get a little dirty! What's not fun? Getting a flat at the farthest point of the ride and walking the 5 miles home!

Definitely fits in the beginner forum, now I know why people pack spare tubes! And I even had one in my basement... :madman:

Still probably the most fun I've had on my bike in a long time, even with the flat and long walk home!


----------



## OkieInAlaska (Apr 9, 2013)

Rode Bird to Gird (Girdwood), 14 miles round trip on a paved trail. It was absolutely a gorgeous day here in Alaska and there were a lot of people taking advantage of the weather. Even saw a small black bear on the trail.



















View attachment 808620


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

On Sunday I rode at Ascutney. On the trail "Hayride" I slowed down at a small bump near the end. Upon climbing the far side of the ditch, I lost too much speed and flew over the handlebars.


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

On Sunday, I rode 15 miles on the flat paved bike path along the beach. Per doctor's orders, I wore full pads and averaged 11 mph. With the other riders and pedestrians, I'm not sure it was safer than a dirt trail.


----------



## CHIEF500 (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## CHIEF500 (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

OkieInAlaska said:


> Rode Bird to Gird (Girdwood), 14 miles round trip on a paved trail. It was absolutely a gorgeous day here in Alaska and there were a lot of people taking advantage of the weather. Even saw a small black bear on the trail.


I want to do THAT ride!


----------



## Bret Ward (Mar 6, 2013)

Yesterday I grabbed a morning ride before the Father's Day activities. During the ride, I hit a jump and my phone flew out of my jersey pocket, cracked the screen. Then later my cleat came off my shoe, and stuck in the pedal. Then on the way home I got caught in a pop up shower with my jeep top off. Got the top on and locked my keys in there when I got home... 

What a day. haha - But it's all good, I got to ride my bike.


----------



## Edirty6 (Jun 23, 2012)

After two months late of what i wanted done, i finally have my fork, hub and headset all on so now i can ride  unfortunately, im gonna have to sell it because i need the money back that i dumped into it for school D: college sucks.

new rock shox sektor 150mm fork, sette hub, canecreek headset, brake pads, derailler hanger. thats all the new stuff as of now.


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

Cleaned it and adjusted the chain tension on my SS. Had to ride the road bike as it's been raining a lot lately. AGAIN! So the trails are mush, AGAIN!!!


----------



## OkieInAlaska (Apr 9, 2013)

Come on up Bruce, the weather has been great! The photos are a bit deceiving, the trail is (for the most part) up on a bluff above the ocean and the Seward highway is down below. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kryptoroxx (Apr 11, 2013)

This was yesterday but I ripped apart my z1 bombers and did an oil change. Gotta order new springs for them and do a rebuild. Amazingly they are still in great shape other than that. Forks are now 16 years old. Test ride as today and its noticeably plusher....with new springs it will be great!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Mohammedqur (Jun 7, 2012)

Rode 30 miles, 14 road to the trails, and the rest was on dirt. I really like how my skills are improving with each ride.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

bet you don't see a walmart bike with clipless pedals too often. Did just enough work on the bike to get the thing rolling and it wouldn't kill me. Mission peak 2500ft. I had to swap saddles from my main rig, the included post wasn't long enough =/


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

Couple of hours after work.









Sent from my skz_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Today I rode at Pine Hill Park in Rutland. It was muggy, buggy, and the tails were fast. Today was the trial day for my new shoes, New Balance 759s. My right foot slipped off my pedal in a couple of very rocky places (Stegosaurus and Lonely Rock), but for the most part they were better than the 610 All-Terrains I had used previously. This time I rode much faster than last time, so I hope I am becoming used to how a 29er feels and should be ridden.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Not my bike, bit I demoed an Air 9 RDO. Rode about 4 or 5 miles off road for the first time in about 10 years. I had a blast! Now I need to build a new 29er so I can ride off road more often.


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

Overhauling the drive train. Too soon?


----------



## JoeDougieDouglas (Jun 22, 2013)

Went on my first bike ride on my new Giant Revel 4. Hopefully going to get fitter and get into a bit of XC. Start of a long road to come!


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

Did a 13 mile loop, damn it was hot out today.


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

about 3hr in the pouring rain on various connecting paths and stumbled on the grand opening of a waterfront path by the city and scored 2 free hamburgers and cold pop. Win!


----------



## pg123 (Jun 16, 2013)

Rode my brand new 2012 Trek X-Caliber 29er first time on a local trail..mix of fire roads and single track...some rocks...did about 5 miles only before it got kinda dark...going again for at least 10 mile ride tomorrow..


----------



## JoeDougieDouglas (Jun 22, 2013)

Spent early this afternoon doing some road riding - just done 8 miles today. Building up the fitness slowly!


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

Went to a trail that I've never been to near my house...it was okay. The fun stuff was real fun, the rooty stuff not so much. It's only about 3 miles long so I did 2 laps, now I'm off to meet my wife at the beach...


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

I volunteered for an equestrian clinic to help desensitize horses. It was a blast.

(I am not the mtbr in the pic)


----------



## KrazyKreitzer (Aug 24, 2012)

Went OTB. Oops!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I tried to put new pads on the F9, and it did not work well. I will try again, but I doubt it working. 
Later today I will also put new bar tape on my R300, hopefully that will work.
But, man, I really hate those rim brakes and I am glad that my Cobia does not have them.


----------



## JoeDougieDouglas (Jun 22, 2013)

Just been on a nice cycle ride down the seafront this evening - nice sunny evening for it, low wind too!









Those cranks, forks and wheels need to be changed - make the bike look so untidy.


----------



## OllieQ (Jun 17, 2013)

I went for my second mountain biking ride in my life today.. Falling in love with it more and more!


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

rebuilt fox 32 140mm shocks, pretty easy really.


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

Spent a little time this evening tracking down a noise. Pulled the crank, bb, and pedals all apart. Cleaned, lubed, tightened. Rode it up and down the hill in the back yard and so far it's quiet. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## desert guy (May 12, 2012)

Rode Blue Moon here in El Paso, TX. Not today, but this last weekend.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I don't know if this works for this thread, but I just redid the handlebar wraps on my R300, I tried 5 times until I was done, and now the left side is loose.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

One of my friends and I had a little race to see who was faster, had a better bike, etc. I have a 2013 Trek Cobia and he has a 2011 Specialized Hardrock 26 bog standard. On the start of the race, he started in the highest gear possible (7th), so that when he pushed hard on the pedal to overcome the speed difference, the chain fell off the cassette and lodged itself into the gap between the cassette and the rear of the triangle where the wheel is attached at the end of the chainstay. On a Hardrock, the chain fits perfectly in this gap ( as I believe a chain could fit in any gap this big). He skidded to a halt and fell off his bike. I had a bit of a laugh, and while he was trying to pull the chain out of the gap, I loosened the wheel's quick release and popped the wheel off, easily fitting the chain back on after shifting down. I am no mechanic, so I was impressed at my job. I only hope that when I refitted his wheel that it was tight enough.


----------



## Desidus (Jun 27, 2013)

Took my Giant Revel 4 out from the store I bought it after trying a Norco that felt all sorts of wrong. Realized I had a car and haven't bought a bike carrier yet. Rode my bike across the small town hoping that no cops would notice me biking around without a helmet. Felt good being on a half decent bike (I know that's a matter of opinion but since my last was a youth cheap full suspension bike this thing is four hundred times better than that POS. 

Got in trouble from my wife for spending too much on the bike, but she took it well to be honest. And then she drove me back to the car so I could take it home. Now its sitting in front of me begging to be ridden. As soon as the kids are down I will probably do a few laps around the area and try to figure out how I want my seat adjusted.


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

Ripped down a thin deer trail on a steep hill which turned out to be lined with stinging nettle. I covered over 100 feet of that stuff slashing up against my legs. 
B-lined to lake, stripped to underwear and went in till the burning stopped. Booo!


----------



## Kryptoroxx (Apr 11, 2013)

chuckeieio said:


> Ripped down a thin deer trail on a steep hill which turned out to be lined with stinging nettle. I covered over 100 feet of that stuff slashing up against my legs.
> B-lined to lake, stripped to underwear and went in till the burning stopped. Booo!


I feel for you man....that's not fun. At least you knew how to self medicate though.

I received my z1 springs in the mail for my ancient marz bombers and replaced the springs. The ride feels really good. I wish I could find a new set of dampers? Seems like I can't adjust them to be firm enough but the new springs definitely support my weight better.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

chuckeieio said:


> Ripped down a thin deer trail on a steep hill which turned out to be lined with stinging nettle. I covered over 100 feet of that stuff slashing up against my legs.
> B-lined to lake, stripped to underwear and went in till the burning stopped. Booo!


Yeah that sucks, I went OTB once into a patch of that stuff, good thing my dad showed me natures cure for the stinging/burning. Stuff that looks like wild rhubarb called burdock, use the juice in the stem and it instantly takes away the burning. Usually grows in the same place as the nettle, very handy thanks Mother nature


----------



## MtnMauler (Sep 6, 2012)

Went for a ride down some trails near my house, cut through a less used trail and picked up 5 thorns in my front tire. :thumbsup:

It was worth it though


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

Rode 40 miles. Now icing my wrist and drinking medicinal beer.


----------



## Desidus (Jun 27, 2013)

Second day out with my bike and legs are feeling a little rubbery. Sick of just going on asphalt so I went to a currently in development area and just messed around in the dirt, ruts, rocks and mud. Thankfully its a brand new area so no real debris yet. Was surprised how difficult it was getting around some of the areas. Was difficult and fun. Would prefer a nice single track I am sure but this had to suffice for I had only half an hour before some guests came out. It was a good learning experience for this newbie and it helped me learn a little bit about control and that ruts really suck if it hits the pedals. I'm kinda tipsy so I am going to sign off.. Night all. lol.


----------



## JoeDougieDouglas (Jun 22, 2013)

Another ride down Southend's seafront cycle track today to get the heart rate going - I thought I would stop infront of the pier (longest in the world) and take a picture.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

Ken in KC said:


> Rode 40 miles. Now icing my wrist and drinking medicinal beer.


Solid ride.


----------



## stencil (Nov 23, 2012)

15 miles, most of which was uphill in 90-degree weather on increasingly steep dirt climb in a canyon. Turned around with my tail between my legs and ate a giant burrito.


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

First time in a month I bothered to bring my knapsack with a tube and pump in it.
I hit the pointy rocky stuff a little too hard today.


----------



## JoeDougieDouglas (Jun 22, 2013)

Went on a nice 25 mile cycle ride this evening to a local woods and well known XC track. Was a really nice ride, a few nicely placed technical sections (most of which I bottled) and some nice slopes to get some good speed up.

Well worth it.


----------



## Desidus (Jun 27, 2013)

Cold and rainy but that didn't stop me today. Just needed away from the kids and on the bike for a bit to regain some sanity. Weird sensation as my legs were burning but I was freezing. Thought I saw a dirt trail but it was just some path to a persons backyard so I ended up hoofing it over some rocks, while holding onto a fence so I didn't fall down into a floodgate ditch. Tried to hit about every bump I could see to get the feel back of what I need to do with my feet to keep them on my pedals when I get back to the trails.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I rode 12 miles today, and now my 2013 Cobia has 90 miles on it. I rode at the rail trail in Enfield, NH, and I was able to ride longer than at a mountain because it was flat on the rail trail. 
Pretty soon my Cobia will hit 100 miles.


----------



## Pretty_Lights (Mar 6, 2011)

It has been raining non-stop in Georgia but I had to get out! Grabbed this KHS Alite 150 from a buddy and took it out on the trails, had to despite the mud.



Already looking into getting some VelociRaptors for the front and rear. I feel like the second most important upgrade is the fork. When I am going over rough terrain quickly I feel that it just bounces too much. Or it could be my tire pressure...what is the ideal pressure for mtbing?


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

I went to the Nascar race in Daytona last night and got home exhausted at 7am. I'm in SOFLO so by the time I was capable it was too hot to ride. I did stare at my bike for about 5 minutes and rub the top tube a couple times though.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

anadel for the first time. tons of singletrack rock gardens


----------



## desert guy (May 12, 2012)

bob13bob said:


> anadel for the first time. tons of singletrack rock gardens


That looks really fun. Cool pic.


----------



## jbjarko (Feb 12, 2013)

Rode with a few friends at the Whitetanks Comp track in the west valley of the sun. Started the ride at 0530...anything later than that and you're sweating before you get on the trail. Good ride


----------



## jbjarko (Feb 12, 2013)

desert guy said:


> That looks really fun. Cool pic.


Love your sigline. RIP Chris Kyle. You from AZ?


----------



## desert guy (May 12, 2012)

jbjarko said:


> Love your sigline. RIP Chris Kyle. You from AZ?


Such a shame what happened to him. It makes me sick to think about it. I'm from Texas.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I rode today at Kingdom Trails in East Burke, VT. In total I rode 8 miles, so my bike is at a total of 98 miles. After raining in VT for a little bit every day, the trails were swamped and were covered in tricky wet roots. It was hard, but I still enjoyed slipping around corners on wet stumps.


----------



## haymaker (Jul 12, 2013)

Joined the forum, made my first post and got a chance to make it out to a local trail for a short 5.5 miles after work. Not before stopping off at my favorite Indian restaurant first of course. It was just too humid in the Boston area to do much else today so I kept it very non-technical.


----------



## SocalTeknique (Sep 16, 2012)

Got a pair of 180mm Avid HS1s. Can't wait to break them in and ride this Sunday. .








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

Thursday but just now deciding to post but, went OTB. I was going to fast on a berm and hit a wooden double roller. Caught air on the first roller, went off at an angle and clipped the pedal pitching me off the side and I plowed into soft dirt. Some scratches and bruises and a good learning experience. 






















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## corivus (Mar 13, 2012)

Stripped the paint off my MTB frame and painted it matte black, it just got its 6th coat after 4 coats of primer I think I might be ready to apply a clear coat. Then its time for assembly


----------



## vadav (Jul 3, 2013)

Went for a nice 55km ride, thats about 34miles.. Now my legs, ass, shoulders and wrists are feeling it.. :thumbsup:

Was a big step up from my normal 12-18km weekly rides, and some beautiful scenary along singlepaths, gravel roads through the forest..








This taken around 1am..


----------



## cigarette1 (Jul 9, 2012)

Rode that Mutha'

G


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

Does anyone who posts here actually read what others have posted?


----------



## desert guy (May 12, 2012)

Bruce in SoCal said:


> Does anyone who posts here actually read what others have posted?


I get updates from my Tapatalk app, so I'll come back and check them out. Especially if the pics are good.


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

Bruce in SoCal said:


> Does anyone who posts here actually read what others have posted?


Yes. All the time. Good to see other people's rides, trails and experiences.

Sent from my skz_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Kryptoroxx (Apr 11, 2013)

Yep I do too. Just to see some nice bikes that may or may not be worth more than my truck lol

Hand typed and Telegraphed


----------



## Rick G. (Oct 24, 2011)

Took mine for a test ride to be sure it was ready for my ride tomorrow. got things ready to go. Haven't rode mine for while. Been riding my roadie for a bit now. Have 3 real fun looking rides for my mountain bike this year. All between 5 and 20 miles. tomorrow is the short ride. What I am doing is not really mountain biking but thats ok. I am riding a gravel farm road. there is about a dozen houses on this road. Spread over it's whole distance. Of course I feel mountain biking is all single track and I know that isn't true but I feel that way anyway. So looking forward to this ride. Have been wanting to do it now for a while. Might be a long night.


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

Went out for a 12m ride on the same track that I'll be racing here in a couple weeks. First EVER xc race for me! Hoping that my new fork comes in before I get a chance to ride again. I really want to get it dialed in and ride the course another time.


----------



## Jack Archer (Aug 5, 2011)

Went to the local trails I always go to and explored new places. Went back to the trails I normally ride. Recently rained a few weeks ago so grass is nice and tall. A stump was concealed by some grass and I hit it. Sent me flying over my handlebars while at the same time my foot got caught in my handlebars. So I did a superman dive off my bike while dragging my bike with me for about five feet. Yes I was going pretty fast. Knees hit first, luckily I had knee pads on. Then face came down. Helmet visor took most of the impact but my nose got hit pretty good. Didnt bleed or anything, just made me dizzy for a good part of today. Hit the stump dead on with my tire. Rim isnt even bent or anything. Nothing was broken or bent and I was surprised. Well, my phone screen is now cracked where it hit the handlebar. Never again will I have my phone in my pocket.

Overall a good day.


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

I've been gone for a week on a cruise to Alaska, so I'll update my two rides now:

Ride 1: Juneau, Alaska - The cruise ship had a bike ride shore excursion that I decided to take at the last minute. The tour company took a group of 11 riders plus a guide to the top of a mountain and let us ride down. It was all paved, but we saw only one vehicle (other than our van). We rode Trek hybrids that had seen a lot of wear & tear. However, they all functioned well enough. The scenery was breathtaking, which was a good reason to keep our speeds low. Note: I was the youngest guest rider and I'm 55.

Ride 2: Skagway, Alaska - I found a shop that rented MTBs. I got a nearly new Specialized. I passed on one hiking trail as being way too technical and as requiring a lot of hike-a-bike. (I hiked the trail before.) I rode a great little double-track trail through a wooded area. Then, I rode to the far end of town (1 mile) and along a dirt road that followed railroad tracks. There was no climbing to speak of, so no real downhills. However, this is the kind of ride I imagined when I started mountain biking.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

tahoe flume trail


----------



## Rick G. (Oct 24, 2011)

rode again today. Probably about 10 miles. 1 good climb. I failed. no worries. At the end I had to quit because of deep gravel slowing me and heat index rising. Had about a mile and a half left. It's ok. I had fun o matter what.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I did not ride my mountain bike today. I am still waiting for a 180mm rotor to come in the mail. (I have been waiting two weeks and a day so far  ). 
I took a ride on my R300 and found that the brake pads are dry and cracking as well as the front tire. The front tire also has a decent sized chip taken out of it. I got the bike for free, as I had interest in it and it was sitting behind one of my neighbor's shed. I asked for it and they gave it to me. I did not know about half of the bikes problems then which include a slight crack parallel to along the chainstay, bad tires, bad brakes, just to name a few.


----------



## Millfox (Jun 22, 2012)

Destroyed my rear wheel...


----------



## Stainless Steel (Mar 9, 2013)

Destroyed my front wheel. Servicing my fork while waiting for the new one to arrive.


----------



## SocalTeknique (Sep 16, 2012)

Detailing my bike, Don't judge me 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mcrn12 (Feb 1, 2013)

3 hour ride at santos.


----------



## Brodon (Jul 16, 2013)

Changed out my rear derailleur cable and adjusted it. Also changed out the rear tube and ride around the front yard with my daughter. She was amazed by my wheelies. Lol


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

Broke my frame Saturday, went out last night did a local loop about 13 miles in 44 C heat I must be nutz. First the summer sucked as it rained everyday for 30 days and now no rain but unbearable heat LOL Just can't win this year. The heat wave is suppose to ease off Friday with with of course rain LOL.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

fahza29er said:


> Broke my frame Saturday, went out last night did a local loop about 13 miles in 44 C heat I must be nutz. First the summer sucked as it rained everyday for 30 days and now no rain but unbearable heat LOL Just can't win this year. The heat wave is suppose to ease off Friday with with of course rain LOL.


How'd you break your frame?

Rode barker pass trail in Tahoe


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

Not sure, was just riding some single track heard a nasty ping noise and frame was severely cracked at seatpost. Had to ride back to car standing most of the time so I didnt break it all the way and have to walk out. New frame will be here next week.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I finally put a 180mm rotor on the front of my Cobia. It was very annoying as the longer bolts did not come with spacers. I can not wait until I get a bike mechanic stand, as it is near impossible working on bikes when the wheels are on the ground.


----------



## -sparky- (Jul 16, 2013)

Put on new seat and cut seatpost. Done a few wheelies around the yard and gave it a bath.


----------



## Rick G. (Oct 24, 2011)

Unloaded my bike from the van from this past weekends ride. Noticed that the grips were no longer the sticky mess they were before the ride. Otherwise not much else.


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

vadav said:


> Went for a nice 55km ride, thats about 34miles.. Now my legs, ass, shoulders and wrists are feeling it.. :thumbsup:
> 
> Was a big step up from my normal 12-18km weekly rides, and some beautiful scenary along singlepaths, gravel roads through the forest..
> 
> ...


1 am where the hell do you live for it to be light at 1 am?


----------



## Settertude (Jun 22, 2013)

First ride on the new Yeti last night. Couldn't stop for pics because the deer flies were chasing me. Classic NH single track...damp, roots, rocky and hilly.
Love it. I'm beginning to feel like Fast Eddie Felson. "I'm back"


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Replaced bearings in the 20mm front hub:
- removed shot bearings using an old screwdriver and a hammer :eekster:
- found out what bearings I need (marked on the bearings)
- went to a bearing shop and bought an equivalent set
- improvised a bearing press out of 20mm through bolt, the old bearings, and an old pair of Hollowtech 2 BB bearing cups.


----------



## Noit (Jul 8, 2013)

Went on a relatively short ride/hike up a steep downhilly type piece of land, it's got roots 2ft steps, narrow pathways and runs ~20% grade. Went up at dusk and came down at night. 

The entire path was mostly hard/wet sand with a very thin layer of loose on top, new tires did better than expected on the way down. Now I just need to get some pads that are less prone to fading after extended braking periods.


----------



## boomy169 (Apr 23, 2013)

i finally paid off my lay away! i got to finally bring home my trek fuel 90. riding it and looking at it more closely i have decided it is well worth the 350 that i spent. i was expecting to have to get a tune up on it but i got on and with a barrel swivel tightened it shifted braked and road smooth as any other bike i have ridden. after a short one mile ride around my neighborhood i realized i am horribly out of shape... the only thing it needs now is lights for lights riding and and an extended seat post(for my height). excited to do some trail riding next week. will have pictures up as soon as i figure out hoe to get them off my phone and onto here. can any one help. i have an iphone if that means anything.


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

20 miles along the SoCal beach. Not too warm. Not muggy. Great scenery.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

this thread needs more pics.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

> 1 am where the hell do you live for it to be light at 1 am?


 + 1....


----------



## boomy169 (Apr 23, 2013)

i figured it out.
this is my trek fuel 90. it needs a cleaning... badly.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

Went for a solo ride at a wilderness park not too far from home... 11.8 miles, time for a nap then beers after that! :yesnod:


----------



## Settertude (Jun 22, 2013)

Got my butt handed to me today. Had no business riding the stuff I did with the guys I rode with. Still--the new Yeti is amazing.
I can't wait till I get my sorry butt into shape. More determined than ever.

"I blame myself"


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

Another 20 miles along the beach. Mountains and forests are for the birds.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

fahza29er said:


> 1 am where the hell do you live for it to be light at 1 am?


Just a wild guess: Canada or Northern Europe. 
The further North you go, the more daylight hours you get in summer.

I announced my intentions to ride, on a local forum, yesterday. Two other guys showed up (today).
We rode some bumpy trails and some smooth and twisty trails. Stopped for a cup of coffee on the way too, and rode some streets to get to the next piece of trail.


----------



## JerB (Jul 10, 2012)

Had it all ready to go yesterday. But the biggest storm we have seen around here for a while came through. Trees down in alot of areas from winds and flooding. I had to clean up the yard so thee only think I did today was clean my bike. It was a nice day out too but most folks were cleaning up storm damage. Heading out around 5:30am or so tomorrow.


----------



## Stainless Steel (Mar 9, 2013)

Test rode the GT Avalanche Hans Rey that I've had my eye on for the last week. Still trying to decide whether I should swap out the air fork for coils should I choose to make the purchase. Made my way back to the house and gave my fork a much needed full service, installed a new weinmann zac-19, and re-aligned the brake. Ran a few test laps to ensure everything is performing at optimum. Want to get started at daybreak before the sun gets a chance to break out the frying pan.


----------



## JerB (Jul 10, 2012)

Three hours today from 5:00am to 8:00am on the trails. Was quiet and such a nice ride today. Saw a couple turtles and rabbits.

I threw my chain going from the middle gear to small gear today though, havent done that for a while. I don't think I threw a chain all last season come to think of it, easy fix though. But Im wondering what may have caused it?


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

JerB said:


> Three hours today from 5:00am to 8:00am on the trails. Was quiet and such a nice ride today. Saw a couple turtles and rabbits.
> 
> I threw my chain going from the middle gear to small gear today though, havent done that for a while. I don't think I threw a chain all last season come to think of it, easy fix though. But Im wondering what may have caused it?


Must have been a sneaky rabbit


----------



## Irothe (May 23, 2013)

Took the scenic route back from the lake today :thumbsup:


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

After a few minutes of goofing around on my Cobia, the bike computer said that I had done 100 miles.
I am sorry that I have no pics, but I am unable to upload any pictures at this moment.


----------



## Dimension (Sep 11, 2012)

I took my ancient no-suspension Mongoose bike to my very first trail ride. It was fun!!! 
...also realized I need a real capable mountain bike


----------



## JerB (Jul 10, 2012)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Must have been a sneaky rabbit


It must have been him


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

I rolled it from my pickup truck to the house...after getting home from 2 days at the Santos Trails in Ocala, Florida. What a great time.


----------



## Dan K. Farmer (May 13, 2012)

Cleared this chunky section for the first time ever! After two seasons of riding this same trail network I finally fully committed to clearing it. Here's a pic of my girlfriend clearing it earlier this summer....I knew I'd never hear the end of it if I didn't finally man up and just go for it. Sweet taste of success put a huge smile on my face.


----------



## Dan769 (Mar 22, 2012)

Took the new to me Gary Fisher SuperCaliber 29er out for the first time at Alafia State park. Did about 10 miles, I really dont keep track. My son had his new to him GF 24er and said he loves the new ride. Me, I gotta get use to the 29er size, coming from a 26 I would throw around curves and between trees. 
This 29er made me about a second off and a inch off on every turn, root, or obstacle. Just gotta ride more and get use to the handling.


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

Did 13 mile loop X2, I went down in a corner hard, went OTB and crashed on a jump I have done 50 times. First lap was flawless, all obstacles were done with out incident, second loop not so good LOL. Guess I caught up today on the crash tally, only thing hurt was my pride.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

Took a friend out for his first time mountain biking -- think I may have gotten him hooked!


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

Did a nice 12 mile ride. Upping my training program to prepare for my first ever race next month. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

> Cleared this chunky section for the first time ever! After two seasons of riding this same trail network I finally fully committed to clearing it. Here's a pic of my girlfriend clearing it earlier this summer....I knew I'd never hear the end of it if I didn't finally man up and just go for it. Sweet taste of success put a huge smile on my face.


 congrats!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I rode my road bike today after I piked it up from my LBS that was repairing it. The road I rode on today was very windy, but it was very fun and fast.


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

My brake pads are in the oven as I type this. Don't get mineral oil on them while bleeding lol


----------



## JerB (Jul 10, 2012)

Did about 12 miles or so today, was on the trails around 5:30am. It was a tad cool out, almost felt like a September morning and not a July morning.


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

I rode at Snow Summit (Big Bear, CA). I bought a day pass for the lift and did 5 runs. I did 2N10, both east and west. It was a blast. I need nothing more exciting or technical.


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

After spending the night in Big Bear (Calif), I did a second day at Snow Summit. I did just two runs because I had to leave for home. I did them both on 2N10, west side. Strava says my best time for the 4 miles was 12.8 mph, but it felt more like 30. I guess the dirt, dust, rocks and twists makes it seem faster than it is -- considering I ride at 15 on level pavement.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Warped my rotor in the rear (I hope) while riding on a new trail system on Cox District Road in Woodstock, VT. I was out riding with a group of mountain bikers from Woodstock on those trails. I had a nasty tip over into a large area of raspberry bushes. I got scraped up and I had to ride back to the cars before everyone else because my knee was aching.


----------



## kwxvii (Jun 29, 2010)

Replaced my front and rear derailleurs: from Deore (3x9) to SLX (2x9). Also replaced my stock SRAM cranks with RaceFace Ride. Next up is getting my fork travel adjusted to 120.


----------



## DocBerberick (Jul 17, 2013)

Little over 5 miles at the local park... it is about 1 1/2 miles from the house... so a total of 8 miles or so... Nothing technical, but several hills... just a decent ride for me in the 95 degree temps...

Third ride this week, first was with my daughter so I didn't go very fast on that one...


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

Right now: Beer break and food.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Rode 44 miles on the road on my 1991 GT Timberline (with 'urban' type tires) this morning. Gonna do 10+ more miles tonight on a night MTB ride.


----------



## Settertude (Jun 22, 2013)

Epic NK.


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

Quiet Waters Park this morning at 9am, Quiet Waters Park last evening at 5pm.


----------



## Settertude (Jun 22, 2013)

Reflecting back on yesterday my first ride of Kingdom Trails...wow this place is incredible and the Yeti seems right at home here. Only two hours from home and staying at a friend's log cabin right outside of town Incredible.


----------



## bldgengineer (Jul 16, 2013)

Took a short first time ride today. Also took off the kickstand and wheel reflectors.


----------



## Settertude (Jun 22, 2013)

Before heading back from Kingdom Trails this morning we did a short few...Farm Junk, Swan Dive and White School. Great stuff.


----------



## Rogue426 (May 5, 2013)

Rode Quiet Waters this morning until the downpour.Then changed my first flat in about 20 years, then looked at the tire and realized it's mounted the wrong way for rotation. Oh well it's on the front and will suffice for now since it's on my back up ride.


----------



## Pine Barrens (Jun 15, 2013)

Swapped out the spring on my fork to a more clyde friendly one and did some fiddling with the brakes.


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

I washed my bike from 2 days worth of trail riding. Once it is all nice and dry, I'll oil it.


----------



## SocalTeknique (Sep 16, 2012)

Nothing, I missed my alarm and missed my group ride.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gouda Cheez (Feb 18, 2013)

Cleaned my bike up for the first time and tried out Squirt lube on my chain.


----------



## JerB (Jul 10, 2012)

I got my bike cleaned up from yesterdays ride and will be heading out tomorrow at 5:30am for a few hours


----------



## spartacuslv (Mar 21, 2013)

I rode 15 miles on some nice trails this morning. Then bought some new pedals


----------



## dharel1705 (May 21, 2012)

I did an 8 mile ride to break in my new Epicon fork and WTB Speed V Comp saddle.


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

I did a 4.7 mile loop on The Millennium Loop in Calabasas, California. This included riding to and from the trailhead. It also included a bunch of HAB. I did one OTB, when there was a very sudden dip right around a blind switchback. I came out of the switchback, the front wheel went down and bam. Fortunately, I was pretty slow from the switchback.


----------



## NABodie (Jul 29, 2013)

Started the day with a 9.7 mile ride! Then I had to go to work.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

New Manitou Tower Expert is here. First time I'll ride a fork better then the stock Suntour Pogo Stick. Couldn't possibly be more excited


----------



## NABodie (Jul 29, 2013)

10.98 miles this morning before work.


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

Washed her down and added a different chainstay protector...


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

New rubber schwalbe nobby nics
Checked sag
Riding tonight

Sent from my skz_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bldgengineer (Jul 16, 2013)

Slapped on 2 bottle cages and got the new bottles in the dishwasher now


----------



## Rick G. (Oct 24, 2011)

I didn't do anything with it or on it. Forced to go into forced labor so I can get some more money for food and bike stuff.


----------



## Settertude (Jun 22, 2013)

After working out in the sun all day and a quick break, water and food with a wee squirt of Hammer gel, Sloopy said "let's ride". A nice pleasant 6 miles of single in shaded woods and a goopy black mud hole normally missed but for Sloopy letting loose---and she needs a bath. Hang on Sloopy.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Took my Cobia out on the trails on my property. The new rubber is amazing.
Put a Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.25 on the front, and a Schwalbe Hans Dampf 2.35 on the back. Those are wide tires for the Cobia considering that the stock tires were normal 2.20 Bontrager XR-2 29.


----------



## LB412 (Nov 28, 2012)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Took my Cobia out on the trails on my property. The new rubber is amazing.
> Put a Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.25 on the front, and a Schwalbe Hans Dampf 2.35 on the back. Those are wide tires for the Cobia considering that the stock tires were normal 2.20 Bontrager XR-2 29.


Try reversing that set up. I promise it will handle better


----------



## tehninjo0 (Dec 23, 2012)

LB412 said:


> Try reversing that set up. I promise it will handle better


He beat me to it but you definitely want skinny in back fat up front.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

tehninjo0 said:


> He beat me to it but you definitely want skinny in back fat up front.


No, I think that I would rather have better grip with a wider tire in back, while having less rolling resistance in front.
I have a 29er so I obviously don't care how well it turns. The front is still wider than stock, and the much wider rear tire will help with grip.


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

I rode on a flat service road that tended to have a lot of lose sand. It was great practice until I got a flat.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Bruce in SoCal said:


> I rode on a flat service road that tended to have a lot of lose sand. It was great practice until I got a flat.


You should try Schwalbe tires with the Kevlar guard. They seem to be getting good reviews.


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

CannondaleF9 said:


> You should try Schwalbe tires with the Kevlar guard. They seem to be getting good reviews.


Thanks for the suggestion. I have some of the tube protectors, but stopped using them due to the weight. However, come to think of it, for dirt, the weight really is not that much extra and I have a set of road wheels for riding the road. I think I'll put them back. I will, first check out the Kevlar ones.


----------



## JerB (Jul 10, 2012)

added a set of V8 flat pedals. Hope to go riding tomorrow.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

Nothing today... Working. Hitting the trail tomorrow morning when I get off work. Have a 13-15 miler planned. And a couple of cold ones to follow.


----------



## NABodie (Jul 29, 2013)

Chased three horses I came upon roaming the roadway during my 10.8 mile ride this morning.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

GelatiCruiser said:


> Nothing today... Working. Hitting the trail tomorrow morning when I get off work. Have a 13-15 miler planned. And a couple of cold ones to follow.


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

Got my stem cut down and a Fox Shox lesson in rebound and dampening.


----------



## tmt502 (Aug 2, 2009)

After a little over a month of owning my bike, I was finally able to do a bona fide mountain/trail ride. He a great time even though the trails I started on exceeded my skill level. Turned around and moved down to some lower trails. Need to ride those a while to build some skills before trying the other trails again. Looking forward to the next time I can go!


----------



## Rick G. (Oct 24, 2011)

Nothing today. But tomorrow i am going to go check out my next ride. Again it won't be single track but it is dirt and down hill and it's not home. Right now anywhere but home is a good thing. I really need to get away.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Today I tried a new combination of trails at Pine Hill Park in Rutland, VT. I rode a total of 8-9 miles, which is more than normal.
Here is the order:
Up Escalator, Up Svelte Tiger, Watkins Wood Road towards Rocky Pond, Up Upper Ledges, across Droopy Muffin towards Rocky Pond, Up Underdog, Up Shimmer, Down Overlook, Down Jersey Turnpike, Across Santa's Little Helper towards Rocky Pond, Down Droopy Muffin, Up and Down Salamander, Down Droopy Muffin all the way to Sore Elbow, up Sore Elbow, Down Rembrant's bush, Down Sisyphus, Down Trillium, Up Birches, Down Quartzite, through the Quarry, back on Crusher Road to Escalator.


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

15 more miles along the beach. I was not trying for speed, but had my fastest time yet. Perhaps it was trying to show up the roadies.


----------



## Stainless Steel (Mar 9, 2013)

Hit the trails after a week of reconditioning. Stopped at my usual checkpoint for water and and a cliff bar when I overheard a group of guys on absurdly high end bikes for the Texas hill country (Specialized Enduro with 200 mm DH fork, Yeti SB95 with 180 mm of travel, etc...) talking about the need for paved pumptracks as it would be more efficient than dirt. Then one of the guys suggested they ride the paved road trails because it was much smoother. ut:


----------



## Pine Barrens (Jun 15, 2013)

An easy 6 mile road ride to test out my new clipless pedals for the first time :thumbsup:


----------



## SocalTeknique (Sep 16, 2012)

Came up with this sweet little thing. Major PITA to get it setup but am happy with the adjustments I came up with. Will hit Peter's Canyon tomorrow.









Sent from my HTC Ruby using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rick G. (Oct 24, 2011)

Yesterday I went and checked out my next couple of rides. One was an old jeep trail and the other was an old logging trail that has grown because of more traffic. Still dirt. 
As for my bike. I have a bit of work to do. simple stuff but it still needs to be done. I might get some of that done today.


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

3rd ride on my new Trek, and took a gravel throwdown. The bike is okay.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Settertude (Jun 22, 2013)

I road a new to me trail system this morning with my friend George, who pushes me as he is a very good rider. Going down a much deserved hill I was carrying a bit more speed than I should have and hit a washed out rut in gravel/rock stuff, buried the front and did a superman over the bars. Luckily at nearly 58 I still bounce. Well sort of. Minor arm scrapes and something pulled at the hamstring/calf junction on the outside of right leg. Still road a couple more miles, but its stiff. I think fine, though. The good news is the new Yeti is fine and I still bounce. First major crash in 12 years--it feels great.


----------



## Pine Barrens (Jun 15, 2013)

Another 8.4 and liking the feel


----------



## Geohound (Jun 11, 2013)

Rode a race course up at Stonewall Farm in southern, NH, it's only 3.6 miles but it takes me a long time averaging 4.9mph. It's fun and varied and I find it to be very challenging as a newbie, I'd like something a little more beginner friendly but I had a great time with it all the same.




























the day I stay in the saddle the through the entire course I'll be very happy


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I rode around the trails at my house again today, and realized that my new rear tire rubs on the derailleur when it is in 1st gear in the front. . But now I am thinking about converting to either XX1 (pricey), or X01 (dependent on price). But whatever I choose, it will not be until winter when I upgrade.


----------



## Settertude (Jun 22, 2013)

Yesterday I road the new Ergon GP1 Bio-Cork grips.
No numbness and all around awesome!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Today I demoed a 2013 Trek Rumblefish at Pine Hill Park in Rutland, VT. I was able to ride so much faster and harder than on my Cobia, but at the end of the ride, I was too exhausted to notice any difference between the two.


----------



## old as ned (Aug 11, 2013)

installed new tires upgrading from stock tires to Bontrager 29-4 Expert. they claim to be better suited for loose gravel. they definitely are more knobby and sticky.
i scraped a few weeks back and left some skin on the trail, time to get back on the horse!


----------



## Settertude (Jun 22, 2013)

Yesterday I road a loop on my nearby home trails avoiding mud after the deluge. The ground drains and perks real well in these parts.
Today Ill be out exploring a new 'super double secret' future trail network for SNH.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

old as ned said:


> installed new tires upgrading from stock tires to Bontrager 29-4 Expert. they claim to be better suited for loose gravel. they definitely are more knobby and sticky.
> i scraped a few weeks back and left some skin on the trail, time to get back on the horse!


If you want a big improvement, try some Schwalbe Hans Dampf tires next time you upgrade.


----------



## old as ned (Aug 11, 2013)

CannondaleF9 said:


> If you want a big improvement, try some Schwalbe Hans Dampf tires next time you upgrade.


thx F9 they look like a great tire


----------



## Pine Barrens (Jun 15, 2013)

Rode about 10.2 miles, weather is great today


----------



## Settertude (Jun 22, 2013)

MIle Slip Exploratory Ride fullscreen map | EveryTrail

THere was a wee climbing to do, but some real nice downhills as well.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

I packed my 26er and 29er into a 4 door sedan!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stimpy13 (Aug 25, 2012)

Rode a little over 16 miles today. Tried out my new Osprey Viper 5 pack.


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

I rode in my first xc race. Did the novice class and had a great time!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

Rode in my first xc race. Did the novice class and had a great time!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

zephxiii said:


> I packed my 26er and 29er into a 4 door sedan!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


Why couldn't you just fold the rear seats down, I fit my Cobia in a 2013 Audi S6 sedan with a large toolbox and a bunch of other stuff.


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

After watching countless you tube videos on how to perform your own maintenance on mtn bikes, i finally got to the bottom of the ticking sound which in turn was coming from my pedals. removed regreased and re-attached and my bike is silent as a silent does. Im very chuffed to say the least. I also installed a new chain and tightened everything up.
My bike is currently in better condition than any time i have had it back from a service.

The silence didnt last for long though as the woots coming from me as i was taking a 12 mile xc trail afterwards could be heard for all around.

Paid for my new FS bike which will arrive this week also. Weekend successful.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Why couldn't you just fold the rear seats down, I fit my Cobia in a 2013 Audi S6 sedan with a large toolbox and a bunch of other stuff.


Well they don't fold down lol (It's an old car). That and i have a bunch of water bottles and stuff in my trunk. Really that is the best way to pack it, the only pain in the ass is pulling the seatpost out.

The 26er is awesome because all u have to do is pop the front wheel out and slide it in behind the front seats, very easy. The 29er is just too big and u have to pop both wheels off and pull the seatpost (only when trying to pack 2 bikes). Normally if it is just the 29er u just pop both wheels out and stash the frame behind the front seats.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I rode around some suburbs near me.
Sports Tracker
Took some trail options that I hadn't used in a long time. A bit bumpy... which shows in the average speed the crummy GPS gave me: 10.8 km/h. Almost none of the trails are on Google Maps.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Nothing. 

Still waiting on getting my shock back from a complete rebuild.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

The rear brakes on my F9 are stuck to the caliper, I tried to take out spacers, then the pad jiggled around, so I took another pair, now the two sides don't come back together.  I hate rim brake mountain bikes. I am thinking about selling the F9 just to reduce my stress and frustration with it.


----------



## Settertude (Jun 22, 2013)

Installed a bash guard and road some of the single track at the Hampshire 100.
Nice stuff!


----------



## boomy169 (Apr 23, 2013)

I finally went on some real trails today! It was some beautiful single track and HOT! I rode what my guide call "pretty easy trails". It was a freaking blast! I thought it'd be fun but no where near that fun! I only fell once! Coming down a hill into a gulch I over reacted on my front brakes and went OTB. Got up dusted myself off and straightened my handle bars and got right back on. Saw some white tail deer on the trails too must have been 15 of them at least. 
The one thing I learned was I need to practice climbing because I am horribly out of shape... And turning.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

boomy169 said:


> I finally went on some real trails today! It was some beautiful single track and HOT! I rode what my guide call "pretty easy trails". It was a freaking blast! I thought it'd be fun but no where near that fun! I only fell once! Coming down a hill into a gulch I over reacted on my front brakes and went OTB. Got up dusted myself off and straightened my handle bars and got right back on. Saw some white tail deer on the trails too must have been 15 of them at least.
> The one thing I learned was I need to practice climbing because I am horribly out of shape... And turning.


Climbing is the easy part, descending is where I need to improve.


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

This afternoon I did a 20 mile ride along the beach. I had planed on doing 15, but got "appended" to the back of a pack of roadies on a training ride. I stayed with them on my little MTB until they left the path for other places. I wasn't going to let them drop me, and could not pass them and break away. I did, however, blow by them on the one little hill on the path. I was 4 seconds off my personal best for that hill and would have beat it except the roadies were in the way when I wanted to hammer it.


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

http://db.tt/n5001n5f

Did a nice 14 mile stretch through the woods. Was in the 90's early and I decided to call it a liitle sooner. Not too many riders braving the heat.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rick G. (Oct 24, 2011)

Nothing happening here. Way to hot and to many days at work. I gotta get away more.


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

Today is my 50th birthday, my daughter and i made a 1 hour roadie to a trail that we've never ridden. I've been to every trail in the area many times, but never made it out to this one...we had a blast. Nice trail and i can't wait to go back.


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

Rick G. said:


> Nothing happening here. Way to hot and to many days at work. I gotta get away more.


Where you at? I'm here in South Texas and its been over 100degs every day. I heard arizona is blistering hot.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Rode 7 miles over at Mount Ascutney in West Windsor, VT. In most places I would have liked a full suspension bike, but in others, I was having so much fun that I did not care what bike I had.


----------



## HillbillyTom (Sep 15, 2012)

I rode at one of the oldest bike parks around this area for the first time in several years. It's pretty rough and hacked out (much worse than it was the last time I rode there), but the new 29er did it's part to keep me going. What others have said applies to me too, I'm dreadfully out of shape. 55 years old and getting back on the bicycle after an 8 year hiatus makes me realize that I haven't gotten any younger in that time period. Also having to work on getting used to the drastic difference between the dirt bikes that I've been riding all this time, and the mountain bike. LOT of differences besides the obvious pedaling vs twisting the gas.
But the good (great) part, I'm remembering how it felt to ride a bicycle. The hard exercise euphoria during and after a ride is as addicting as ever. Back out tomorrow to one of the newest bike parks in the area for some more fun.:thumbsup:


----------



## STACK (Mar 23, 2009)

I put handlebars and pedals on one that I wish to sell.


----------



## bixby (Jul 27, 2013)

Your seats fold all the way down in your Audi? I have a 2012 lexus es and my seats won't fold down , there is only a small hatch that opens in case you want to reach in your trunk.... I could have saved myself a lot on my rack otherwise


----------



## ibadfish (Apr 22, 2012)

Installed a 60mm stem and 710mm handle bars, I also took off the big chain ring and installed a BBG bash guard. Was going to go for a ride when the temp cooled down but whatever I ate last night and the growler of beer I finished off has my stomach going all wonky today.


----------



## STACK (Mar 23, 2009)

thegweed said:


> Today is my 50th birthday, my daughter and i made a 1 hour roadie to a trail that we've never ridden. I've been to every trail in the area many times, but never made it out to this one...we had a blast. Nice trail and i can't wait to go back.


Happy 50th birthday. May the next 20 years of riding be your very best... Or at least most enjoyable lol.


----------



## Gouda Cheez (Feb 18, 2013)

Rode today. Will ride again tomorrow. Life is good.


----------



## stencil (Nov 23, 2012)

Forgot to post this. Did this:

http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/360548298

Check out that top temperature!


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

^ over 800m Nice climb.

I puttered around a trail that's pretty new to me. (Durham forest)
Awesome single tracks.

http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/362323133


----------



## stencil (Nov 23, 2012)

836.981m to be exact. 

Thanks for the hint on the Garmin embed, btw!



chuckeieio said:


> ^ over 800m Nice climb.
> 
> I puttered around a trail that's pretty new to me. (Durham forest)
> Awesome single tracks.
> ...


----------



## ryantrek (Jul 30, 2013)

So far, rode it from the garage to my car so I could load it up and head to work.... once work is over, I'm heading to a local trail, hopefully click off 7.5 miles before dark!!


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

NOTHING!!! My last ride was Sunday and when I got home I noticed my rear tire was flat. I guess the Stans was too low to make a seal. Can't ride until I get more plug juice.


----------



## STACK (Mar 23, 2009)

Rode around the neighborhood faster than average.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Got my shock back from the rebuild and installed it.


----------



## Rick G. (Oct 24, 2011)

In-Yo-Grill said:


> Where you at? I'm here in South Texas and its been over 100degs every day. I heard arizona is blistering hot.
> 
> I am in N.E. Oregon. We are on our 7th week of over 95degs. We also have had alot of humidity. Well it's high humid for around here. The Columbia river is giving up alot of water to evaporation around here. I know 95 doesn't sound that hot but for around here for that long it is hot. Everything is so dry that everything is closed down. Nothing off road around here.
> I do have my roadie but in order to ride I have to get up at day break. I just can't do that. I don't have it in me to get up that early, ride and then get ready to go to work.


----------



## brainwashedmc (Mar 23, 2013)

Rode to work and my rear tire started rubbing on frame. 

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JerB (Jul 10, 2012)

I had a long ride planned for this morning, packed my pack last night and set the alarm early this morning. Woke up feeling a little crappy so put the ride off until tomorrow morning, hopefully the rain there calling for will hold off until the afternoon.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Got in 11 miles after work. 

Need to get my rear shock dialed back in.


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

14 more miles along the Southern California beach. It may not be in the mountains or off-road, but there is some sand on the concrete path and the scenery is great.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Started to "Dirt Jump" with my F9. There are some jump-like bumps around my house that I like to use, but they are covered in grass, so I started to "Grass Jump" like a newbie. 
I am always thinking about selling the F9, but then I always think about what I would do without a 26er in the stable.


----------



## oopsthathurt (Aug 5, 2013)

Looked at it, mixed a really strong drink with like 100 proof vodka and stuff, then rode it four blocks to the LBS to pick up some lube since I ran out a few days ago. Of course, this is after riding 60+ miles of trail this week. Today is my rest day.


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

To celebrate my 56th birthday, I went for a ride at Will Rogers capital State Historic Park. I did two loops on the main trail. The two one-mile climbs did not seem as tough as on prior visits. Either I am getting stronger or I have figured out the correct your combination.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I also bought and installed Cannondale D3 lock-on grips on my Cobia.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I was practicing wheelies on my KMART bike. Halfway through, the front axle was loose, and the wheel prbably would have fallen off in a couple more tries.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Rode it again on some muddy trails. 

Still dialing in the pressure on the rear shock.


----------



## Daniel Armstrong (Aug 18, 2013)

Borrowed a set of toe clips/shoe cages (i've only used platform pedals until now) bought a set of Michellin Rock Country's for training on the road, bike is now 2lbs lighter, and pedals much easier needless to say.


----------



## Settertude (Jun 22, 2013)

*Cool Morning Ride*




EveryTrail - Find the best Hiking near Manchester, New Hampshire


----------



## Settertude (Jun 22, 2013)

I thought the tires were a bit low, but 18 back and 20 front?
I'm living in bizarro land or something.
Back in the day I typically aired up to 40 with MIchellin 1.95's and now with the Ardent 2.25 at that pressure and it doesn't feel at all like I'm impeded.
What's up with that?


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

oopsthathurt said:


> Looked at it, mixed a really strong drink with like 100 proof vodka and stuff, then rode it four blocks to the LBS to pick up some lube since I ran out a few days ago. Of course, this is after riding 60+ miles of trail this week. Today is my rest day.


Kinda the same: it's 90+ degrees and humidity here and I did trail maintenance this morning, by the time I was done it was way too hot to ride. When I got home I cracked a Heineken and rubbed the top tube a couple of times and told it "don't be sad, tomorrow it's me and you".


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

Did a 15mile ride with my boy in the heat and humidity.


----------



## dharel1705 (May 21, 2012)

Did a 6.5 mile ride early this morning, on a trail I never rode before. Had a blast, until I noticed my front quick release worked loose. I must have snagged something and not realized. That sucker was on there fairly tight (or so I thought) and I had the QR lever snugged up against the fork leg. Thankfully I noticed it towards the home stretch and survived the ride. The thought of losing my front wheel mid ride scared the shite out of me. Stopped by my LBS on the way home a picked up a pair of DT-Swiss RWS skewers.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Pulled the flagging tape for a fundraising event.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Put it up on the roof rack drove to the trailhead, where it remained. Instead of riding, I clipped nearly 2 miles of brambles with hand clippers. Much like being in a battle with a BB gun vs. a 50 cal. Got back way too thrashed to ride. 

(tapa)


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Put a new chain on my 29er. Current one has about 70% life left but wanted to get this chain mated in as well so i have 2 chains gtg on these rings/cassette.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gouda Cheez (Feb 18, 2013)

Rode it. Noticed I am getting a creak from somewhere. Not sure where. Tightened up the cranks a bit. Tightened the headtube bolts a bit. We will see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## bcbailey25 (Jul 17, 2013)

Cleaned it (minus tires), lubed it and tried something new. Plasti-dipped the front lowers and chain stay. 

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## shreddin22 (May 5, 2010)

Went on a ride with some friends today hit some drops and jumps that I have skipped by many times and it feels amazing to finally conquer them


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Rode an hour to a Cyclocross event, raced it, rode an hour and a half home...
Was very pleased I didn't take the CX bike. There was a 200m long stretch of rocky river bed in the course...


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Registered for my first 6 hour race.

I'm gonna die.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

alphajaguars said:


> Registered for my first 6 hour race.
> 
> I'm gonna die.


Yes, but at least you will die with a smile on your face.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

kjlued said:


> Yes, but at least you will die with a smile on your face.


There is a thin line between a smile and a grimace...


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Rode about 1 mile today on my trails, they are short but fun once you climb the hills. I have not used the lowest gear in the front, so I think I can go 1x10. Love the 29er and will never go back full time to 26".


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

bcbailey25 said:


> Cleaned it (minus tires), lubed it and tried something new. Plasti-dipped the front lowers and chain stay.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


What is that stuff? Looks promising!

Sent from my skz_tenderloin using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Gold Cobra (Aug 23, 2013)

Rode it for the first time.


----------



## Phil6000 (Aug 24, 2013)

I got my first real mountain bike!! A nice 2013 giant revel 2!! Went for a nice ride about 10 miles. What would be the first mods you guys would do? 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gouda Cheez (Feb 18, 2013)

Phil6000 said:


> I got my first real mountain bike!! A nice 2013 giant revel 2!! Went for a nice ride about 10 miles. What would be the first mods you guys would do?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


Ride it and enjoy it, IMO. Upgrade stuff down the road when you feel it's necessary.


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

Phil6000 said:


> I got my first real mountain bike!! A nice 2013 giant revel 2!! Went for a nice ride about 10 miles. What would be the first mods you guys would do?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


**Edit Cheesy beat me to it**

You'll want to ride it a lot more until you feel an area that you'd like to improve. If it was my new bike I'd take off the kick stand, and replace the pedals with flat pedals that have studs. 
All the components are new so just upgrade stuff when it breaks. Seat forks grips can be upgraded down the road as they wear or you feel you need better.


----------



## danmtchl (Sep 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:I rode it, that is what you do with a bike


----------



## Gouda Cheez (Feb 18, 2013)

I was in your shoes a few months back. Just getting back into it after a long hiatus (and all of my past bikes were old POS's). At first I was eager to upgrade thinking it would make my riding experience better... I haven't changed a thing and I've been riding a few times a week. Experience is the best mod and it's free.


----------



## Gerth (Aug 17, 2013)

I lovingly gazed upon it as I pulled out the lawn mower to mow the F ing GRASS!!!


----------



## tajar66 (Jun 14, 2013)

I took two rides today total of 22 miles. A mix of fire road and single track, the single track is FUN. My Giant Trance 3 27.5 performed very well. : )


----------



## Phil6000 (Aug 24, 2013)

Haha thanks guys! Ill be riding as Soon as the rain stops here and the trails dry out 
Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kwxvii (Jun 29, 2010)

Installed a dropper seat post (KS ETen) on my bike replacing the old RF Ride.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

Only a 6.5 mile ride, but it was awesome! Great trail conditions today.


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

Did a 13 mile loop in the rain, was awesome, been a week since I was out and it felt soo good to ride. I was the only one on the trail, it was so peaceful.


----------



## shreddin22 (May 5, 2010)

Cleaned drivetrain and scrubbed chain. Readjusted both front and rear derailleurs.


----------



## Artmor79 (Aug 27, 2013)

rode my bike down our local city trail, was feeling really tired so i decided to check the air psi. the front was at 20 and the rear at 0 (hahahahahha). filled them up to 45 psi and finished the ride out effortlessly.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Got in almost 16 miles yesterday. Trail still has multiple mud holes from the summer of rain we have had.


----------



## JerB (Jul 10, 2012)

Oil the chain and added air to tires. Got my stuff together for ride at 6am. I haven't been on my bike for a week so am really looking forward to it. The weather has also been really warm in the mornings the lately.


----------



## boomy169 (Apr 23, 2013)

i walked past my bike and looked at my flat tire on my bike and got sad cause i planned togo riding some time this week and havent been able get a new tube. got paid today and the box store does not have a 2.35 size tube. i love the look and feel of the oversized tires but god it difficult.


----------



## HillbillyTom (Sep 15, 2012)

boomy169 said:


> i walked past my bike and looked at my flat tire on my bike and got sad cause i planned togo riding some time this week and havent been able get a new tube. got paid today and the box store does not have a 2.35 size tube. i love the look and feel of the oversized tires but god it difficult.


You don't have to have a tube specifically for a 2.35 size. you can use one for a 2.1 or 2.2 as long as it's the right wheel size (26", 29", etc..). Or if it's just got a puncture hole in it, patch it and ride.


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

Rode to work and back, as usual. Not a scenic ride. Made a few parts orders, bought me the 'Nitecore IntelliCharger i4 Charger - 2nd Generation - for charging 18650' @ $18; a 'Shimano CS-HG50 7spd Cassette - 13-34t for $20 and the 'Shimano SLX HG81 10 11/34 cassette' for $56; x3 missing link, one for 7spd and two for 10spd @ $6; Avid Speed Dial 7 Pair Gray @ $25; and a Shimano Altus M310 Single 7 Speed Shifter. Some of these parts are for the X-city/country 7spd 20.5"Giant Revel, while the 10spd drivechain parts and brake levers wait for the Haro Flightline 26 Trail frame and final parts to come. Will update with pic of parts pile tomorrow.today morning/noon/whenever.


----------



## Daniel Armstrong (Aug 18, 2013)

Up at 400am, and put 27 miles on my bike.


----------



## tajar66 (Jun 14, 2013)

HillbillyTom said:


> You don't have to have a tube specifically for a 2.35 size. you can use one for a 2.1 or 2.2 as long as it's the right wheel size (26", 29", etc..). Or if it's just got a puncture hole in it, patch it and ride.


I am running 26" tubes on my 27.5 wheels. Needed to ride and only had a 26" tube worked great.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Daniel Armstrong said:


> Up at 400am, and put 27 miles on my bike.


I feel like such a slacker. 

Good job!!


----------



## HawkGX (May 24, 2012)

OK, not necessarily today but this week anyway... I got a few trial rides in with my newest front tire purchase: a Panaracer Cedric Gracia XC (2.25"). Slapped it onto the front of my Trek Mamba and tried it out on a couple of my most frequently-ridden trails. First impressions? Wow... this seems to be a seriously undervalued tire! I'd come across references to this tire before, but not a ton of information/reviews compared to most of the more well-known tires. But what I'd read made me curious about it. Came across a good sale price ($19.98... $27.50 shipped) on it the other week so finally decided to give it a shot. 

My only previous experience with a Panaracer tire was a few short spins on my son's Mamba which sports a 2.35 Rampage (which I was impressed with). First ride with the Cedric was on pretty dry hardpack with hardly any loose stuff. Ran it at 30psi with tubes (my usual starting point for a new tire). First impression was that this thing felt FAST! I'd ridden this trail before in identical conditions with Bonty 29-2's and Maxxis Aspens and the Cedric just seemed to smoke through it in comparison. Almost too fast, as I was letting it go all out to get a feel for the speed and nearly missed a few curves along the way. Once I got used to the speed of this tire a little bit, I started paying more attention to the grip. Again, pretty impressed with it overall. Let's loose a little on the transition knobs, then the side knobs confidently grab hold. Kind of similar to the 2.35 Nobby Nic I ran for awhile, except the transition feels shorter with the Cedric. 

Second ride had a mix of loose over hard, with dry hardpack. Dropped down to 28psi for this ride. You could really notice the side knobs grabbing even more in the loose over HP. As it was only my 2nd ride with the new tire, and first on loose over HP, I was a little unsure how far to push it at first. Almost bailed on one corner when I felt it start to get loose, but it grabbed pretty quickly and confidently and kept going. Again, it also seemed to roll pretty well in these conditions compared to other front tires I've tried.

Not sure if most people prefer the Cedric as a front, or rear, but my first impression with it on the front has been very positive. Haven't measured the width, but it seems fairly true to size, and feels like it has good volume. Definitely not the lightest tire out there, but I worry more about durability than weight. Sidewalls seem burly enough, without being too tough to mount on the rim (unlike my Geax Gato TNT, which is a mother to get on the rim!).

Anyway, that's kind of what my week's been about. Two thumbs up to the Cedric Gracia XC!


----------



## JerB (Jul 10, 2012)

Daniel Armstrong said:


> Up at 400am, and put 27 miles on my bike.


Nice, I plan on being on the bike tomorrow by 5am and then ride until about 8:30am or so. I bike to and from my trails as there only 10 minutes away.


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

I did a mountain bike ride in San Jose del Cabo (Mexico). It was one of the best rides ever. 

I arranged to rent a bike and for a guide yesterday. However, the shop forgot and rented the basic Specializes they showed me yesterday to someone else. So the let me use the owner's personal bike. Sweet. It was a 29er with 2x10. I've never before ridden 29 or 2x10. For the locale, it was pretty good.

The climbs were not as brutal as many at home, but it was quite technical. The surface was lose, coarse sand and parts were still muddy from the rain on Wednesday. In one stretch, we rode in a "stream." It was about 2 inches deep and 18 inches wide. There was some hike-a-bike over some gnarly boulders.

I got a lot of experience on new kinds of terrain.

I'm glad I had the chance to ride this and glad for the skill and knowledge of my guide.


----------



## Hammie (Aug 1, 2013)

Rode about 2.5 miles with my son's to get them a Starbucks pastry treat.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Rode about 6 miles over at Pine Hill Park. It took approximately 2 hours, mere minutes compared to how long it used to take me to ride 2 or 3 miles there. My average speed improved by a large margin both uphill and downhill. I am surprised at how well I am doing after missing a weekend of riding and practice. Can't wait to do it again next weekend.
Ran into a friend today at PHP. He has a nice stable of bikes, 2013 Trek Stache 8, 2013 Jamis CX disk, and a 2011 Trek Rumblefish. I am so jealous.


----------



## Solidjake (Apr 15, 2013)

Clipped a tree yesterday and landed into a big pile of thorns... they were a PITA to take out


----------



## vadav (Jul 3, 2013)

Doing about 170km a week on my bike now, mostly paved roads, but main goal was to get in better shape. =)

My first ride this spring was 7km in 30min, and i was wasted rest of the day.. now doing 50km in 2 hours. 

Now i need to find the willpower to stop smoking..


----------



## Daniel Armstrong (Aug 18, 2013)

vadav said:


> Doing about 170km a week on my bike now, mostly paved roads, but main goal was to get in better shape. =)
> 
> My first ride this spring was 7km in 30min, and i was wasted rest of the day.. now doing 50km in 2 hours.
> 
> Now i need to find the willpower to stop smoking..


I am in the exact same situation as you with improving my fitness, and trying to kick the cancer sticks..... Best of luck!


----------



## HillbillyTom (Sep 15, 2012)

I rode a little over a mile, ripped a 1/4"+ gash in the sidewall of my rear tire, had everything to fix it except a dollar bill, pushed bike a little over a mile back to the truck. Got back to the truck and it started pouring rain, seems someone is trying to tell me something, took advise and went home.
Sometimes you have days like that.:madman:


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Put on a "new" saddle just in time for it to start pouring.


----------



## Gold Cobra (Aug 23, 2013)

Rode it


----------



## Kryptoroxx (Apr 11, 2013)

I bought another! Found a used canfield balance frame and bike that I really like. Tossed on a set of bars and some pedals and went for a ride. Couldnt really push it locally but the future is bright. It actually climbs reasonably well.


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

vadav said:


> Doing about 170km a week on my bike now, mostly paved roads, but main goal was to get in better shape. =)
> 
> My first ride this spring was 7km in 30min, and i was wasted rest of the day.. now doing 50km in 2 hours.
> 
> Now i need to find the willpower to stop smoking..


50k in 2hr on a mountain bike is a lot. takes me almost half hr longer at 22kph average. Good job.


----------



## Daniel Armstrong (Aug 18, 2013)

Wow! I did 43.2km in an 1'53" at 400am this morning and I thought I was doing well!


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

^ That is pretty good. Yesterday I put my WTB nano on both tires (I use them if there's a high percent of pavement or very hard pack) and went on a sort of bike path tour. I usually ride mostly single track so I'm used to runs around 20-25k

http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/368886882


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

Removed my XTR rear der, after two seasons of hard miles and abuse (and even falling off a crap bike rack going 30mph) cage snapped on the inner side(happened on the first 10 miles on my ride in Tahoe). Now awaiting my Saint RD from CRC


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

I set 5 PRs on a bike from 1999!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*I rode new trail...*

It didn't suck. Not even a little...


----------



## Hammie (Aug 1, 2013)

Yesterday, my son and I hit the local pump track and then rode around the local park a bit. Humidity was so high that it put a damper on our fun. Plus, we were both exhausted from all the other things (rides, walks, gym, etc.) that we did over the weekend.

Today, probably nothing.


----------



## stencil (Nov 23, 2012)

Took some friends to ride Jedi at the top of Sullivan ridge. That's the Pacific Ocean, Santa Monica, and Palos Verdes on the LA coast in the background and downtown LA to the East.


----------



## boomy169 (Apr 23, 2013)

saturday i went to my LBS and got a new tube and some sealant for it. while i was there i talked myself out of getting new lock on grips and instead got some new diamond back flat pedals. they are a little heavier then my plastic pedals but offer tons more grip. well worth the money. 
did nothing on sunday except plan my next ride.
monday i went to my local trails. i went on a familiar trail and got to the end and decided i wasnt going back the same way i came. i ended up getting a little lost but just kept riding until i found my car again. got a nice big drink and went on a new to me trail. i was really loving it when i saw dark clouds rollling in and got hit by a couple rain drops when i decided to call it a day. 
this ride made me realize my bike is in dire need of a tune up and that my fork may have a bad seal. more money! yay!


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Raced the sunset.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Got on my bike for the first time in two months after a shoulder injury running a Spartan Race. I only rode 4.8 miles because my fitness has gone to crap thanks to being sedentary and eating like crap. Now to get back to the 40-50 miles a week I was riding per injury.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

I think I finally got my rear brake to quit dragging. 

Hope to ride it tomorrow to confirm.


----------



## Hooch (Jun 30, 2006)

rode 1km to the train station for the commute to work...and flatted 200m from the station. spent 40min on the hour 30 trip into the city changing my innertube. all fixed then on the way home stopped off at parramatta sydney to pick up a spare innertube and co2 canister to replace what I used today.
the old innertube was a write off as the rubber had split at the base of the valve


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

alphajaguars said:


> I think I finally got my rear brake to quit dragging.
> 
> Hope to ride it tomorrow to confirm.


Was it a rim brake or disk?
Both my Cobia(disk) and F9(rim) have dragging brakes. I keep trying to fix the F9, with mixed results.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Disc.

To be fair, I screwed them up twice. First on install, i squeezed the lever per Avid's instructions, but a little too much.

Second time I had the wheel out and went to grab the front brake instead of the back. Pads touched and it has never been right since.

What I did was loosen the bleed screw on the caliper and put the pad spacer in. It forced a bit of the fluid out and allowed the pads to retract just enough that I think I am no longer also overcoming the brakes. It felt a LOT easier to pedal around the backyard.

If you do this, turn that screw out just enough to get the slightest bit of fluid to bleed. Anymore than that and you run the risk of letting air into the system.


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

TODAY’S RIDE
I set out on one of my usual routes down the road a half mile to the power line trail. Hang a left and you go towards the power plant, hang a right and you go towards, well towards nowhere. I must have had my route already set in my mind because without giving it any consideration I turned left and hit the gravel at speed. I was on my 29er trail bike but it didn’t matter what bike I was on. All I thought was I’m riding my bike on this beautiful day all alone and I was free! I was listening to my wife’s i-pod which I don’t normally do but today I decided to have some music. The only other people I ever see out there are four wheelers and today would be no different. I had a young guy come up from behind very fast and cut off on a side trail and on the way back an old guy giving his very young granddaughter a ride. As I rolled along keeping cadence with the music I wondered how many other people are doing something they love right now. It wasn’t about the speed I kept or how far I went. For one segment in time I was suspended between the two ends of the route I was on. As long as I stayed out there riding with the music playing I was free of every other demand and commitment in my life. I got to my turn around and took a moment to have an energy bar and look at the now empty Osprey nest nearby. I had watched the parent Osprey protect and care for the young that grew there until they flew out on their own all summer long. I could feel the season change coming in the air already and my natural reaction to shun it. Slowly I remounted and started back. I took my time in some spots and even some detours to check out areas previously uncharted. At one point I climbed a huge slippery hill, then wondered who would ever find me if I crashed on the decent. No worries as I made it down just fine, as if something could go wrong on this day! I kept on my ride/tour and rediscovered some areas I had not been to in a while. Somehow they looked different, new even. As I got back to the main trail to head back I was beginning to tire, but it was sweet. The last sections of the trail are fast and so was the music. I was pushing hard and jamming with the beat. Through the water crossing and as my foot entered the water I was again reminded by the cold that fall is here. Up the hill on the other side and back on my pace. One more section between two roads and I hit the start point of the ride. Just as I finished the ride Bon Jovi said his last, (Have a Nice Day).


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

^ I read all that fully expecting an "and all of a sudden out of nowhere..." LOL. Sounds like a great ride.


----------



## skene (May 26, 2013)

I put air in my suspension... That's all. Probably go for a ride tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## dharel1705 (May 21, 2012)

3.75 mile, early morning ride. When I made it back to the trail head (parking lot of local state park), the local Thunderbird car club was there for a picnic. Got to see some nice T-Birds.


----------



## Kryptoroxx (Apr 11, 2013)

Scared the crap out of myself. 

Went down a steep incline and didn't see that after a little flat part there was a good 2' drop. Never did any drops before and since I'm not in the hospital its safe to assume that my bike laughed at me and took it like a champ lol. 

Beamed from my dumbphone


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Crashed. On the first corner after the trailhead. Maybe a 20 degree turn that was very smooth. Took a chip out of the paint and bloodied my knee up. Proceeded to ride 6 miles at Pine Hill Park, including my first ride on Halfpipe.


----------



## oKayH (May 25, 2013)

It's been a hot and humid east coast summer. Only road MTB a handful of times a month in July and August. Went to Rockburn Skill Park for some fun practice yesterday. Stepped up to the intermediate run and I didn't go flying off on the jumps, though it was close a few times. Getting better and got some baby air....


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Adjusted brakes and shifters. Pulled cranks to clean all the mud and gunk off. Cleaning the wheelset. Will probably check to makes sure the Stan's hasn't dried out.

Got my 1st 6 hour race next weekend.


----------



## Mohammedqur (Jun 7, 2012)

Kryptoroxx said:


> Scared the crap out of myself.
> 
> Went down a steep incline and didn't see that after a little flat part there was a good 2' drop. Never did any drops before and since I'm not in the hospital its safe to assume that my bike laughed at me and took it like a champ lol.
> 
> Beamed from my dumbphone


Did similar things today, including dropping some rocks while coming fast on a flowy section.Had I been coming slowly, I would've thought twice before committing. Well, it wasn't that scary, but I surprised my self.

I rode some trails for the first time, and met a great guy going to the same route. Though I must've slowed him down a bit, he was very helpful showing me the trail. Thanks Steve!

While the trails have some walker sections, the remaining sections were challenging and entertaining at the same time. I ended up having a flat in the front tire, which explained the three almost washouts at the end of the ride.


----------



## GTKRider (Sep 5, 2013)

Went through some fairly easy trails and worked on my cornering and braking techniques and my form. Think I made some improvements . Watching videos on youtube works wonders.


----------



## tajar66 (Jun 14, 2013)

Went to an mountain biking skills class today sponsored by CORBA. All in all it was a very good class. Somethings I was doing already, they showed us some climbing techniques as well as the three L's. Low, Look and Loose.


----------



## vbx (Jun 20, 2010)

I upgraded my bike with the Shimano XT groupset (front and rear derailleur, cassette, chain, crank, etc etc.). Replaced my cheap fork with another cheapy (Raidon XC with remote lock), new rim with Shimano hubs, new pedals (the previous one cut my leg up pretty bad). 

All in all, I spent over $700 plus $150 to install all this. 

But the ride is now smooth as butter. 

I then gave away my old parts via craigslist.


----------



## jaewilson (Aug 8, 2013)

Woke up early. Got my first mountain bike yesterday and went riding today with friends at Sherman Branch in Charlotte NC. Knew beforehand I wouldn't be able to keep up and told them to have fun and I would catch up or meet back at the car. Took my time and got used to my new (used) bike. Had a great time flying through some berms (although I was probably not going that fast it felt like warp speed), did a few small jumps (totally raged six inches of air), got winded and walked up a few hills taking in the scenery (saw a cool spider starting his web for the day) and drank more water than I usually do. Got a great work out. Probably rode for and hour or two.

Came home and chilled out, had some chicken legs and broccoli for diner, now I'm having some random beers out of this New Belgium mix box. 

It was a good day. Back to work tomorrow. Can't wait to go riding in the woods again.


----------



## Kisper (Oct 13, 2011)

I went on my first bike trails today after replacing my street tires with knobby tires on my Trek 820 yesterday.
It was exhilarating and kinda scary. Fell off a bunch; just scrapes, cuts, and a slight strain of my ankle. I stopped back by the bike shop to ask about the trail (near Lake Kinkaid). It seemed a lot more difficult than I had envisioned mountain biking to be. He said it's one of the more technical trails around Carbondale, IL. Apparently I didn't pay much attention to the website. It was a hell of a lot of fun when I could stay on the bike though. There were lots of twists, small rocks and roots to ride up and over. There was a fork where you could ride along some logs or cut off to the right. Out of enthusiasm, I chose the logs. Somewhat thankfully, I fell off halfway due to incompetence, the remainder looked even scarier, lol.
Later in the day I went over to the trail at Cedar Lake. Apparently the portion I rode was on the steep hilly half. Too much hiking up and down the hills; I called it a day and rode/hiked back. Apparently it's considered a hiking/equestrian trail according to the sign at the trailhead.

All in all, I loved my time out there today. I can't wait to ride more and hopefully get better.
Trail info:Shawnee Mountain Bike Association: Home


----------



## Daniel Armstrong (Aug 18, 2013)

I road my mountain bike in a 25 mile road race (actually only 22.5 miles), my first organized ride to this date. I finished 13th out of 26 people finished 22.5 miles in 1:18. ----- on a mountain bike.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Did my first mountain bike race on a mountain bike. Done 2 before but both were on the cyclocross bike. Didn't get last...


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Took my F9 for a nice short ride at the trails at my house. For these short outings, it is a no brainer NOT to use my 26er. It handles brilliantly and is more "fun" going fast down a wide bumpy dirt road. 
29ers are better climbers and are more fun going fast down long long long trails, where a 26er would eventually tire you out from all of the bumps.


----------



## Pine Barrens (Jun 15, 2013)

Rode with the wife for the first time on her new Trek 820. Just on the local bike / walking path and it was more then enough for her.


----------



## Daniel Armstrong (Aug 18, 2013)

I rode mine to GT's Factory Outlet store (in my home town), little did she know (9 year old Mongoose Rockadile ALD Pro) I was on a mission to replace her. I was able to find a GT Karakoram 2.0 29'er 2013 model for $399(msrp $1000), which in my mind was an incredible find. I hope this will be a significant upgrade from my previous ride! I feel like a kid at Christmas!


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

Did a 10mile ride today and got caught in the rain. I was trying to get in a 15mile road ride before lunch. 20 minutes into it the skies opened up and I got a serious soaking. Have to admit I kind of enjoyed it. I'm trying to shed a few lbs and today was the start of a regiment I hope to keep up at least three times a week.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Bought new shoes and cleats.


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

I swore I'd never switch from flats, however after riding with a hand full of faster riders who guaranteed me I'd easily keep pace if I switched, I ordered a set of pedals from CRC and going to the local Bike shop for shoes tomorrow.
The thought of clipless still scare the crap outa me. Going to make sure my medical benefits are up to date tonight too.


----------



## provin1327 (Mar 31, 2013)

Installed a Specialized Command Post Blacklite, 90mm stem, and Enduro XL grips. Going to test it all out tonight on a night ride


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

finished putting some upgrades on my bad boy then was time to get it dirty.



Took for a 9 mile ride around 1254 feet elevation climbed. half way through saw this little guy.



Then came home and ordered pizza.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Went for a 11 mile ride today. I can tell I took a 3 month break, I was beat!


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

I did a 12mile ride today. Got the workout I've been needing. I hope to do this 2-3 times a week along with my trail rides.


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

I rode trail 118 in the Los Padres National Forest. It is really a 4WD trail, but I gave it a go, anyway. It was lose, sandy dirt with lots of rocks with brutal uphills and downhills. I did only a few miles and of that, a bunch was HAB. However, my skills in lose sandy dirt are improving.


----------



## shredjekyll (Jun 3, 2012)

Drove 20 minutes to a sweet trail system so I could try and get some KOM's before class. So i'm in the parking lot, pumped up, ready to go... I forgot my helmet... 

I was in the process of loading up my righteous slayer, ready to drive home and get my helmet and bike somewhere closer... then I said F it..

Ended up doing a quick 4 mile loop in 25 minutes and getting KOM on the steepest, fastest, and gnarliest downhill section in the system... probably not a good idea to be doing 6 foot drops to flat in between trees at 20-25mph with no helmet on.. but hey.. I didn't crash and it was a wicked ride.


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

shredjekyll said:


> Drove 20 minutes to a sweet trail system so I could try and get some KOM's before class. So i'm in the parking lot, pumped up, ready to go... I forgot my helmet...
> 
> I was in the process of loading up my righteous slayer, ready to drive home and get my helmet and bike somewhere closer... then I said F it..
> 
> Ended up doing a quick 4 mile loop in 25 minutes and getting KOM on the steepest, fastest, and gnarliest downhill section in the system... probably not a good idea to be doing 6 foot drops to flat in between trees at 20-25mph with no helmet on.. but hey.. I didn't crash and it was a wicked ride.


Never ride without a helmet.

I got my one and only KOM because I was wearing my helmet! I was averaging 104 mph ... in a helicopter on the way to the trauma hospital. But for the helmet, there would have been no reason to rush.


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

Rode a lap and a half at Quiet Waters Park today, I got there later than usual, so it was of course a little hotter; decided I wasn't going to ride as long in the heat so I went faster than usual on some sections which made me realize I could go faster on those sections. Was late because I washed and waxed my pickup first, and went to the beach after. All in all a good day so far.

4 hours after original post and i just now did some work on my cockpit: i felt like the brake levers were too low and the shifters too high. can't wait to get out there tomorrow and try it out. wow...a slight adjustment like that and it gets me pysched more than i was...


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Rode 5-6 miles on back roads in Pomfret, Vermont. The Cobia took it well, but the first long climb winded me like I had not felt for a year.


----------



## indigo_falconm40 (Jan 18, 2012)

Rode 32 mile bicycle tour event.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Washed it today.

Had to get all the dust off it from racing my first 6 hour yesterday.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Rode 3 miles on a "mountain pass", the only way from one side of Pomfret to another without leaving the town. It is a Jeep trail and is really fun to ride.


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

Rode my local-est trail for the second day in a row. I was on my second lap when I saw the sky getting black so I hauled butt back to my pickup and beat the rain home.


----------



## Pentrax (Jun 18, 2013)

Rode 5 miles on some new to me trails. A lot more climbing then I am used to. Spent quite a bit of time stopping to look at the map because all the connector trails had me confused. Anyone else ride the trails at Wyandotte County Lake?


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

Ok, so it was yesterday, not today...

Went out for a quick 12 mile ride with a new riding partner. It was nice to ride with someone faster than me. Just fast enough I had to work a little harder and pick smarter lines to keep up.


----------



## nomad220 (Aug 26, 2013)

Rode to the gym in a light rain. About 6-7 miles, light rain, mix of gravel road and pavement. Did buy a new helmet today-Giro indicator from REI on sale for $25.93. Why the .93 I don't know.


----------



## skene (May 26, 2013)

Gave her a bath and lubed the chain... Then quickly rode her around just to make sure everything is shifting properly and bike is ready for trails this weekend.


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

Bought some carbon bottle cage bling for my Niner.


----------



## PedalDangit (Jun 2, 2011)

Did a 17 miler at my nearest trails system. Still warm (mid 80's) but not too humid. I felt great today. Got a personal record on the toughest 7 mile section.


----------



## indigo_falconm40 (Jan 18, 2012)

Rode on my local rails to trails for 12 miles at nite in the cool fall like air.


----------



## nowaysj (Aug 28, 2013)

Recovering today, from a 28 mile road ride (on mtb) yesterday. 

Absolutely destroyed by my group, a gaggle of 60+ yo women on road bikes. They left me in the DUST. How will I live that down?


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

Got my 12mile ride in today.


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

12mile ride two in for this week. Hope to get one more in tomorrow.


----------



## nowaysj (Aug 28, 2013)

Recovering from a 27.4 yesterday. Icing left achilles.


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

nowaysj said:


> Recovering from a 27.4 yesterday. Icing left achilles.


I have a 34mile route I was doing last year. I hope to be in shape to do it again when the weather cools off. Those long rides through the hill country are therapeutic.


----------



## shredjekyll (Jun 3, 2012)

Went and explore a new trail system nearby... found a half mile stretch of trail that was insane.. ended up gathering a little bit too much speed and going over my bars after a 4 foot drop... hit my head really hard and snapped my sunglasses.... booooo


----------



## Daniel Armstrong (Aug 18, 2013)

Did a 18.1 mile ride at 330am, then at 330pm switched my Alivio 9spd rapid fire shifters out for LX rapid fire shifters. Man what a difference they made!


----------



## nowaysj (Aug 28, 2013)

In-Yo-Grill said:


> I have a 34mile route I was doing last year. I hope to be in shape to do it again when the weather cools off. Those long rides through the hill country are therapeutic.


I just started biking after 20-25 years off a bike. Am loving it. Just bought a low end mtb, love the trails, but have been loving these road rides. If I get into better shape, I just might have to pick up a road bike... didn't see that coming. Something about those long rides...


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Stuck a dropper post on it this morning.
It's a Spesh Blacklite and I hope I get along with the three positions...

Never used one before but on techy low speed downhill bits, I always feel like I'm going over the front.
Part of that may be due to the 2003 Bomber XCR forks that are just a little squishy and flexible.
The rest is due to me being crap at techy downhill bits...

I'm crap at techy uphill bits too if I'm honest.


----------



## Rogue426 (May 5, 2013)

*I did this*

Needless to say it ruined my ride.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Rogue426 said:


> Needless to say it ruined my ride.
> View attachment 833374


Was that the Syncros on the 940?


----------



## Rogue426 (May 5, 2013)

It sure is.


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

Rogue426 said:


> Needless to say it ruined my ride.
> View attachment 833374


Nice taco...What's the story behind that one?


----------



## Rogue426 (May 5, 2013)

Just had gone up a 6 foot berm with a tight downhill right hand turn on the opposite side when it caught a rut, down I went.


----------



## nowaysj (Aug 28, 2013)

You get salsa wit dat?


----------



## Endless90 (Aug 22, 2013)

Went to Fountain Head for the first time and got my butt handed to me lol. I thought I had decent stamina before today but I'm happy considering I got into this less than a month ago. It can only get better from here.


----------



## tajar66 (Jun 14, 2013)

Local BMX track is having Friday Night MTB practice. My buddy and I went and had a great time.


----------



## nowaysj (Aug 28, 2013)

fee?


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Rogue426 said:


> Needless to say it ruined my ride.
> View attachment 833374


Just to throw it out there in case it ever saves anyone a long walk out of the woods, if you ever and up with a wheel like this out on the trail, you can do a surprisingly good job of straightening it by taking it off the bike, grabbing it with both hands at about 4 and 8 o'clock, with the worst of the bend at 12, facing away from you. Find a good solid bit of ground, and really bash the misaligned section of wheel against it a couple times, with authority. At least twice as hard as you do it on the first shot is probably right. Repeat as necessary to get it to where it'll turn in the fork. It can work better than you'd think, and it's always popular on the trail when somebody thinks their ride is over. BAM BAM BAM....you're good to go.


----------



## tajar66 (Jun 14, 2013)

nowaysj said:


> fee?


It was $7 6 pm to 9 pm.


----------



## tajar66 (Jun 14, 2013)

10.1 miles 1600ft of climbing, some fast down hill and some single track.


----------



## Rogue426 (May 5, 2013)

4 laps at West Delray Regional Park


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

5 miles at Pine Hill Park in Rutland. I nearly crashed several times, but saved it all of those times. I am now riding faster each time I go there. Wicked fun.

29ER REVOLUTION!


----------



## mtb_beginner (Jul 20, 2013)

I rode my Hardrock Disc 29 today through a local trail which I didn't know exists. I only learned about this trail more than a week ago.

This was my first time riding through a trail and my biking skill was put into test. The farther I got into it, the more it became more challenging to me.


----------



## nowaysj (Aug 28, 2013)

Took a little miniride yesterday (having bad tendonitis in my achilles), first time in the rain/wet trails. Dirt was stickier, better traction, rocks were like covered in petroleum jelly. On cambered surfaces, just randomly slip off a foot to the left or right... tricky, but surprisingly stable!

Gotta replace these stock welgo bear trap pedals, no traction whatsoever in the rain.


----------



## danmtchl (Sep 18, 2004)

Built my new rear wheel yesterday (Pacenti TL28 26er/DT Swiss 240 hub) to finally match the front on my Foes XCT 5. Did 16 miles of riding the foothills in my area. Wheel worked like a charm. Will take it out to Montana De Oro next weekend to put it through it's paces.


----------



## Rogue426 (May 5, 2013)

I posted my first sub 42 minute lap today at Quiet Waters.


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

Day 1 on clipless. After a week in the shop got bike back with new rear wheel under warranty after the free hub failed. 
After years of avoiding clipless I bought shoes and pedals and did 35k of mostly paved trails today to get the general jist of these things. So far so good. To me the main down side is going to be exploring anything by foot while out for a ride and also the ease of throwing a leg over the bike to go down the street to have a few beers with some buddies.
Oh well, time will tell.


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

3rd ride this week. 14miles on a new route with 1300+ feet of climbing. Also ordered some new 5.10 shoes and a YAWYD top cap for my Niner.


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

I started the day telling myself that I was not going to ride today. So, I took my boat for a spin around the marina. Then, my will power waned and I went for a gentle 20 mile ride along the beach. There was a total of 154 feet of climbing.


----------



## BrandonB5_5 (Jul 28, 2013)

Rode to work in pretty harsh wind, uphill so it made every pedal feel a bit useless. It's a 7 miles each way ride, but felt like 40.


----------



## ZmyDust (May 13, 2011)

Did a 25 mile ride from the house to the trails yesterday, so recovered from that and watched some football. Did get make a 4ish mile round trip to the grocery store on the bike tho to pickup a few essentials. Not a bad days.


----------



## epic-gamer (Aug 18, 2012)

Went biking in the trail with a buddy today, I ride a 18" bike but he took it for a spin so I was stuck with his large 20.5" bike. Rode down this slope section without getting a good feel of the bike and that's when sh*t happens, brake..brake..need more brake..locked up the front tire...try to save it...lost my footings and traction/brakes/control, went OTB and flew into a tree. 

One hour later, my buddy was showing me a part of a narrow path at the top of a 25-30ft cliff/slope,my front tire slipped off first then followed by the rear and there I went sliding down towards the cliff! Luckily I was able to lend against the bike and did a control slide down the slope for 6-7ft untill I was stopped by a tree directly below. 

What a day!


----------



## nowaysj (Aug 28, 2013)

Watched some douchebag bicyclist wearing headphones crash into my daughter. Cut up her knee pretty good.


----------



## cazman72 (Mar 28, 2013)

32 miles this morning to start the day.


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

Today, I rode my bike around the dirt loop trail at Will Rogers State Historic Park (So Cal) 4 times. Each loop was 0.9 miles of climbing (220 feet) followed by 0.9 miles of descending. I averaged 6 mph on the climbs and 14.3 on the descents. Fun, fun, fun ... but I'm sore now.


----------



## MadMacMan (Mar 6, 2011)

Several things, first I picked up my new to me niner air9 frame, then, picked up my daughter's bike from the shop, then rode my single speed around the neighborhood with the family.


----------



## nowaysj (Aug 28, 2013)

Bruce in SoCal said:


> Today, I rode my bike around the dirt loop trail at Will Rogers State Historic Park (So Cal) 4 times. Each loop was 0.9 miles of climbing (220 feet) followed by 0.9 miles of descending. I averaged 6 mph on the climbs and 14.3 on the descents. Fun, fun, fun ... but I'm sore now.


Snuck into that park late one night with a buddy and a couple of girls. We were walking that loop when we hear a large bellowing bark, followed by a lady yelling, "Thunder!" She was walking in the park in the middle of the night with her dog off leash. This pit chased us, and I booked it, probably doing 14.3 mph on my ascent! Haha, left the girls in the dust. #chivalryisdead


----------



## pruitt1222 (Aug 5, 2013)

Went and rode around town today, Got a pinch flat at the bottom of some stairs. Changed tube out then went home. While drinking beer decided I was gonna go tubeless and 20 minutes later with some pedaling around the yard I am done for the day. But now tubeless woot woot


----------



## HillClimber823 (Jun 21, 2012)

Rode Mt.Pinos and Mt.Abel. I found a nice spot to rest 

"nOteWAre Out"


----------



## coot271 (Sep 15, 2010)

I rode a different track yesterday. It was muddy and my second trail ride using clipless pedals/shoes. I fell over......ALOT, but had fun. My next time on this particular trail, I think I'll use my flats instead. I wrote a small review on singletracks.com.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Rode it. 

21 miles at an awesome trail system called Moore's Springs Trails.


----------



## nowaysj (Aug 28, 2013)

Took the family on a burrito picnic at the local park.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Rode 10 miles over at Pine Hill Park in Rutland VT. I crashed very slowly on a sharp turn and scratched up the end of my grip clamp. Other than that the riding was fun, but by the end I was very tired.


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

Today I logged yesterday's ride in Sullivan Canyon (Pacific Palisades, CA). It was my first ride on this trail. It was great. 1300 feet of climbing in 4 miles through a very scenic terrain. The hardest part was dealing with all of the shadows the trees cast on the trail.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

30 miles of single track after a week of recovery, felt great!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nowaysj (Aug 28, 2013)

Ran some errands on my bike today. Love running errands on my bike.


----------



## Geohound (Jun 11, 2013)

this wasn't today or yesterday but I rode the trails around Yale Forest in Swanzey, NH. Some of it's pretty rough but good intermediate riding and I've seen wildlife on two accounts out there, once a moose and another 2 deer running through the trees. I'll have to get some post ride pics next time, bike usually gets pretty muddy due to a few unavoidable sections. 

I quite recommend these trails, I hear they are actively maintained regardless of their current condition, the person doing it is pretty busy I gather...


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Took a ride with my neighbors over by Wild Apple Road in Pomfret VT. I was surprised by the epic singletrack, and that I was way faster than my neighbors. It was a nice birthday ride.


----------



## mobius (Sep 11, 2013)

Took the new bike for it's first ride. Rode some trails and had a blast! 

Also, took off the reflectors. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rogue426 (May 5, 2013)

Yesterday I put 19 miles on my new rim at 2 different trail systems. It was nice to get back on my Scott after a week of riding on my HT. Today I'm looking at it deciding if I can ride through the soreness from yesterday.


----------



## richie64 (May 24, 2013)

Took her out just for a couple hour ride on a new to me trail, had a great time.

 <img< html=""></img<>


----------



## HillClimber823 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hit the woods for a good time. 15 miles up and down. Love the outdoors. 

"nOteWAre Out"


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Just added a 203mm rotor to the front of my Cobia. I know it will probably warp easily, but it looks sweet on a 29er. Next will be to add the old 180mm to the rear of the bike.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Got some upper suspension pivot bearings for the Blur XC and won a pair of '09 Rock Shox SID on a local auction site.
Should be a sweet upgrade from the '03 Bombers...


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I just put a 180mm rotor on the rear. The caliper will need to be adjusted, but for now one pad is rubbing on the rotor.
Just checked again. Both pads are rubbing on the rotor. Good thing I am getting an SLX caliper this winter, but hopefully the pads will last until then.


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

Replaced rear brake pads. Installed new Jagwire derailuer cables. Almost ran over a 2" baby box turtle on trail.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

CannondaleF9 said:


> I just put a 180mm rotor on the rear. The caliper will need to be adjusted, but for now one pad is rubbing on the rotor.
> Just checked again. Both pads are rubbing on the rotor. Good thing I am getting an SLX caliper this winter, but hopefully the pads will last until then.


Bleed your brakes to match the rotor.


----------



## SmittyPDX (Oct 25, 2011)

After a week straight of rain it stopped and I took my new tallboy LT out for some downtown curb jumping, stair descending, wheelie popping fun in the dark. Here in Portland we broke our record rainfall in September by over an inch this year. FML!


----------



## cazman72 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hit Hawes trail for a couple hours this morning since I'm on furlough with the gov't shutdown.


----------



## nowaysj (Aug 28, 2013)

Gov't pays you well.

--

Another 21 mile road ride. I've gotta stop hanging with these roadies.


----------



## JCsMamba (Jun 4, 2013)

Met up with a cool member who showed me around 3 miles of trails I'd never ridden before. Can't wait to hit it again on Friday before all the kids show up.


----------



## shreddin22 (May 5, 2010)

Just got the call that my mavic cross ride wheelset is at the dealer. Should be a sweet upgrade over my ryhnolite and deore wheelset on my Santa Cruz blur lt


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

NordieBoy said:


> Got some upper suspension pivot bearings for the Blur XC and won a pair of '09 Rock Shox SID on a local auction site.
> Should be a sweet upgrade from the '03 Bombers...


The forks arrived today and they do seem to be sweet indeed...

The Blur XC is down to 12kg now...

Had a practise on the track for next weekends XC race only to find that THIS weekend is a SuperD in the same area...

I've never done a SuperD and I'm crap at downhill...
Hopefully I'll get a practise in on the track tomorrow. If it's not raining...


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Knocked out 25 miles on the trails today.


----------



## shreddin22 (May 5, 2010)

Got my wheels today and took them out for some trail time. Mavic crossrides awesome addition. It got kinda sketchy because it got dark quick could barely see in front of me.


----------



## synodbio (Mar 21, 2013)

Every summer we pack up our bikes and load the car full of duffel bags, bikes and fishing poles for a non-stop adventure on the north shore area of the lake.


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

Got my first 12mile ride in after a week off from traveling. Also put on my new Y.A.W.Y.D. top cap for my stem and properly fitted it with a Zeigenbock bottle cap.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

5 miles on the trails off of Wild Apple Road in Pomfret VT. On the last rocky, rutted and leaf covered descent, I nearly crashed several times, whereas last time I went fast, found the correct line, and DON NOT use the brakes whatsoever.
This time I tried to find the line, but was off, so I sat and used the brakes, bad choice. The F9's pad brakes locked up and I slid sideways and almost crashed; going almost 20mph. It was still fin, but a 2 mile road climb tired me out too much to be as concentrated on the fast descents.


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

First snow of the year ride.


----------



## HillbillyTom (Sep 15, 2012)

So far, not a single thing. Been raining all day..


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

alphazz said:


> First snow of the year ride.


When I first saw the photo, I wondered what that white stuff was. My ride tomorrow is dependent on whether it is TOO HOT to ride. Today was tolerable because it was near the ocean,but was on concrete.


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

HillbillyTom said:


> So far, not a single thing. Been raining all day..


Please send that rain here.


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

I did 25 miles along the Pacific Ocean (Hermosa Beach, Manhattan Beach & Redondo Beach). There were lots of rider, runners and surfers. However, the beach was mostly empty. 

I had planned on doing a nice leisurely ride at around 13 mph, but found myself riding with some roadies at around 17. I just could not force myself to let them get the better of me. Of course, they were annoyed that an old man on a mountain bike with knobby tires was not dropping off the back.


----------



## STACK (Mar 23, 2009)

About 20 miles of commuting. I let my father take my kids to there soccer games in a neighboring city and I rode my bike and met them.


----------



## HillbillyTom (Sep 15, 2012)

Bruce in SoCal said:


> Please send that rain here.


I wish I could. It started a little after 4:00 this morning and has rained almost non-stop until about about an hour ago ( 3:00pm). Looks like it may be for the most part over for now. Riding areas drain and dry pretty quick, so hopefully ride tomorrow. If not, I'll be on the dirt bike. It doesn't much care how deep the creeks get, or how wet and slick the rocks and roots are.:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## MadMacMan (Mar 6, 2011)

Rode the neighborhood with my daughter teaching her how to shift gears on her 3x8 bike. Watched her escape her first endo. She panicked and applied too much front brake when a car came to a stop sign on a crossing street. We had right of way.


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

19miles today on a local paved trail. My wife and I took some friends who had never ridden these trails. Enjoyed an awesome pork chop ranchero after.


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

HillbillyTom said:


> I wish I could. It started a little after 4:00 this morning and has rained almost non-stop until about about an hour ago ( 3:00pm). Looks like it may be for the most part over for now. Riding areas drain and dry pretty quick, so hopefully ride tomorrow. If not, I'll be on the dirt bike. It doesn't much care how deep the creeks get, or how wet and slick the rocks and roots are.:smilewinkgrin:


same boat as you but i'm in springfield mo so that may be why lol


----------



## morepower (May 14, 2012)

Only my 4th ride out in a few years.. I had to have time off due to moving and an injury too. So had to swap bikes for something more suited to riding with the injury as it will never be right now... I had a day off on Friday so went to see my family for a couple of days and took my bike as I could just ride a couple of miles on the road and then just hit the trails. It has been about 20 years since I rode round here so I sort of stuck to the areas I knew and to bridleways and some marked bike trails. As I was no my own I had to have a couple of places to aim for as motivation. One was a little place known as archway house (there is an arch where the road used to pass through the centre of the house as it used to be a toll house in the 1700's I think. The other target was The Major Oak which was reputed to be where Robin Hood sheltered and it where I used to go and play as a child.
( Major Oak - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia )
I got a photo at the Major which is now fenced off although we used to climb it as kids.. lol

















Here is the route I took which was possibly one of best rides I have had here ever.. So many memories and great to re-visit places from my childhood.


----------



## pruitt1222 (Aug 5, 2013)

Woke up to rain so I geared up and loaded out to a new trail in bowling green ky. Low hollow, Rode 4 laps and had a heck of a good time. Got home to find a box on the porch so I swapped my crappy gaint dropper to a gravity dropper and it is awesome, More drop and weighs less to boot. Now I am drinking beer and repacking hubs, Soon as the grill is warm tossing some steaks on. Great day all around


----------



## Geohound (Jun 11, 2013)

My brother visited and I toured him around the local trail systems (Keene, NH). Yale forest and Stonewall farm's XC course, had a third place in mind but he was getting frustrated with the XC course haha so we stopped short and rode some rail beds back home, a total of about 24 miles of total riding with the trails and everything in-between.

ALSO, upgrades a few things on my bike - ODI Ruffian lock on grips and new tires (Specialized 2.2 29er captains) which have made a significant difference in my riding experience, I'll post some pics later perhaps, the tires be quite dirty after today's ride.


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

Did a lap and a half at Quiet Waters Park. Saw a snake and an iguana.


----------



## Hooch (Jun 30, 2006)

did a sunrise lap of the scott 25hr mountain bike race in sunny Canberra australia. I was course marshall so was just riding the track ensuring that it was safe for the racers. had a great ride, watched the sunrise got to the end of the 12km course, last bit of easiest singletrack before back onto a crit track and into the transition area. AND hit a tree :madman: , no injuries except my pride, but had a mild buckle in the front wheel (damn lite racing rims lol) luckily one of the local bike stores had mechanics on all weekend, parted some cash and had the wheel trued within 30 min.







a pic i took of a little of the singletrack


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

Did a lap and a half at Quiet Waters Park...again. Got back to my truck and really wanted to ride some more but I saw the clouds moving in.


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

Rain rain go away, come again another day.


----------



## mobius (Sep 11, 2013)

Lowered the pressure in both tires. It handles much better, no more slipping.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

> First snow of the year ride.


 looks amazing pretty hard core. Never rode in the snow.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Added Ritchey Pro bar ends, Shimano Zee shifter and XT rear derailleur. I need the rd to be adjusted and the crank swapped, and then I will post pics.


----------



## morepower (May 14, 2012)

Not ridden it today but I did make a chain stay protector for it. 

















It is made from pre-preg carbon not some of that crappy sticker material... haha


----------



## Borgbox (Jun 30, 2012)

10 miles yesterday, 16 miles today, cleaned the chain twice and adjusted the rear V-brake calipers to give my wobbly wheel a little more clearance. New rear tire on the way and I should learn how to true my wheel soon.


----------



## Stainless Steel (Mar 9, 2013)

Completed second test run after new wheel build/9 speed conversion. Rear shifting is effortless and DT Swiss hubs are performing as expected. A few minor minor adjustments and I'll be giving it everything, absolutely everything!


----------



## mobius (Sep 11, 2013)

Installed the AMP pedals yesterday. Took it out today, much better grip.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Picked up my Cobia from the LBS today. They put on a new crank and adjusted the rear derailleur.


----------



## higgins617 (Sep 14, 2009)

Rode the stumpy to class, found out I busted a spoke on the trails yesterday, almost time for a new wheel set


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

My 12mile route again today. One of my best time yet.


----------



## TJB85 (Oct 11, 2013)

Rode 9 miles at blankets creek in woodstock ga yesterday and did 6 miles today at big creek in roswell ga.

First time riding this year and on a new 29er breaking the bike in nicely.


----------



## mort1369 (Oct 12, 2013)

Rode from my house to the bank, the bike shop, the auto dismantler and back. Only the fourth time I've ridden since the Carter administration.


----------



## Koni13 (Aug 29, 2013)

Started the morning with a 17.8 mile ride beating the rain forecast. Followed by later in the evening with a 10.2 mile ride.


----------



## oKayH (May 25, 2013)

Been raining like crazy lately. Instead of having fun pedaling, I'm upgrading some stuff.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Rode 8 miles at Pine Hill Park with new upgrades: Shimano XT Shadow Plus rear derailleur, Raceface Narrow-wide 34T chainring, Raceface 36T bashguard, Shimano Zee crank and shifters, 203/180 f/r brakes, and Ritchey Pro bar ends. I will post pictures soon.


----------



## skene (May 26, 2013)

about 12 miles today... 3.5 was riding local trails... chain link went bad... rode to bike shop to have them replace link... purchased new grips and installed... Then had a beer to relax.


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

Took a nice 11 mile ride with a couple riding buddies. Stopped at the lbs and picked up some single ring bolts. 
Cleaned my bike and dropped my bash guard. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## DailyGuy (Oct 10, 2013)

Bought a 2014 Specialized Hardrock Sport! Loving it! Much to learn!


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

DailyGuy said:


> Bought a 2014 Specialized Hardrock Sport! Loving it! Much to learn!


Congrats on the new bike.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Rode about 1 mile at the ATV trails at my house. Steep, leaf covered climbs challenged my 34T crank, but I prevailed.


----------



## Kryptoroxx (Apr 11, 2013)

Buddy of mine took me down project x in idylwild today. I promptly parked my carcass in a couple of nasty thornbushes after doing a mid air somersault. Found out what a trail bike is all about though. Amazing time!! 

stamped and snail mailed


----------



## DailyGuy (Oct 10, 2013)

In-Yo-Grill said:


> Congrats on the new bike.


Thanks. Probably rode it 20 miles since yesterday with my family. Nothing exciting path yet, since I'm cruising with the kids and wife. But need to experiment soon and find a group to tag-along with.


----------



## PedalDangit (Jun 2, 2011)

Had my first high(ish) speed crash. I was on a fast descending part of my local trails, feeling good, going about as fast or faster than I've ever done this particular section. Not even sure how I lost control. I think my rear tire just lost grip coming out of a turn. I got squirrely, and went into a tree on the right edge of the trail. Hit my right hand/handlebar first then my right shoulder hit the tree hard. That sent me tumbling over to the left of the trail. My bike followed and overtook me landing on the opposite side, but not before smacking my head mid tumble. I sat up a little shaken, but not too bad off. I could tell my bell had been rung pretty good and my helmet is cracked. Got a little tree rash on the shoulder. Finished my ride with no issues. Now I'm super sore in different parts of my body, but I think I came out pretty good, considering. And most importantly, *the bike is fine!*


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

16mile ride to the bank and back right before lunch. I call feel my strength and endurance getting better from the past two weeks. Loving it...


----------



## Borgbox (Jun 30, 2012)

Testing a new tire through thirty miles of trails after tossing one I couldn't trust.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

New ESI Chunky grips and new bearings in the front wheel.

Had to make a tool to get the bearings in...


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Rode my 29er and my 26er fast on a gravel oval at the top of my driveway. The F9 is better suited to fast tight riding like that.
Oh, and I test rode a Salsa El Mariachi. Too bad it was $1300 or I would have actually really wanted it bad, not sort of bad.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Put Ergon grips on. Me likey.


Sent from a telecommunication device with a touch screen keyboard.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Pulled 100ml of oil from my SID Race forks.
Put 94ml back in.

Hopefully it'll get closer to the magic 100mm travel now.


----------



## JAVillapando (Oct 10, 2013)

Changed out my tubes and tires on my Iron Horse Sport


----------



## swagbrdr (Oct 18, 2013)

Switched to tubeless last night and went for an urban ride today. Love the switch!


----------



## JAVillapando (Oct 10, 2013)

Sounds great.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

went out for a ride this morning with the intention of stopping by the LBS for some minor repairs only to find out he was out of town and forgot to leave a note on the door. oops. so i rode 27 miles in the wind and mud, got home and gave the bike a bath. still a good day!


----------



## JAVillapando (Oct 10, 2013)

Went for a 5.4 mile ride around Benicia State Park this morning. It was a good little ride. Soon I will be up to longer rides. Tomorrow I will be out to Castro Valley Lake Chabot trail in the SF Bay Area with some other riders.


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

Worked on my SIL's bike today. Put more Stan's juice and worked on her brakes. I get to ride again tomorrow.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Rode today, 16 miles, discovered there is a funny noise click/crunch/grind coming from the pedals/BB. somewhat worrying, can't wait for my new bike to arrive tuesday! nice day for a ride, here are a few pics of the trail.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

BENKD29 said:


> Rode today, 16 miles, discovered there is a funny noise click/crunch/grind coming from the pedals/BB. somewhat worrying, can't wait for my new bike to arrive tuesday! nice day for a ride, here are a few pics of the trail.


What is the new bike?


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

12 miles against a north wind today. Fighting a nose full of snot the whole way.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Rode 12.5 miles over at Kingdom Trails in East Burke, VT. By 2/3 of the way done, I found one set of trails (River Run, Violet's Outback) that were fast downhill and epic. The climb back up River Walk was not epic . But still a record ride for me this season.


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

Gave my bike a break today and took the family to Enchanted Rock State Park. Did a couple of thousand feet of hiking/climbing. Legs are mush this morning. Working on a deal for a rigid fork for my Niner.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Added a Raceface Respond 60mm stem to my Cobia.
After a lot of trouble, I finally worked it out and the bike rides better.


----------



## coot271 (Sep 15, 2010)

New Charge Spoon saddle......replaced my bent-railed Forte Pro SL.


----------



## tuffguy (Feb 13, 2010)

Built my new (to me) bike with my first dropper post (RS Reverb). Took it for a quick test ride on a local trail and realized I've been missing out by not having the dropper! also, new bike = awesome.


----------



## cazman72 (Mar 28, 2013)

Spent a couple hours this morning on Hawes Trail


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Picked it up from the shop and got some snivel gear.

Got a 6 hour race this weekend.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

Rode to the doctors for a UA. LOL


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

Finally found a rigid fork for my Niner...

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## morepower (May 14, 2012)

As I was doing a little bit of carbon work anyway I made up a quick rear mech protector. I will fine tune it a little more then make a proper mould so I can make a nice strong pre-preg carbon one as I do tend to clatter off anything in range when I am out....


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Got a refund for the 6 hour race.

It's been cancelled.


----------



## drew840 (Mar 4, 2013)

installed my new Easton riser bars and ODI locking grips, first upgrades on my new FS ride. Next will be new pedals, still not sure what I want...


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

I rode my 26 inch hardtail out in the desert. The weather was great, the trail was mostly flat except that it has been torn up by 4x4s and the weather. I got a lot of practice in lose, and sometimes deep sand.


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

Got my Rigid fork today in the mail. Goes on tomorrow.


----------



## JAVillapando (Oct 10, 2013)

Just installed some new Shimano 24 SPEED Shifter Brake Lever EZ FIRE PLUS ef51, both 3 and 8. Working very good and now I can get out again.


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

Now she sits at a crisp 19.11 lbs...Ready to rock baby!


----------



## JAVillapando (Oct 10, 2013)

Nice


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Rode approximately 6 miles over at Pine Hill Park. Started out on a nice normal climb, but the first switchbacks were a little awkward, as the trails are covered in wet leaves. The climb over the rock garden was fine, as was the climb up to the Overlook. Did great on Overlook and the suspension bridge, I went faster than ever before. Climbed and descended Jersey Turnpike well, but on Strong Angel my pedal hit a tall rock I was climbing, I lost all of my speed, and I fell a good meter onto the ground. What hurt the most was when the bike landed on me, not the ground.
My computer was last at 189.90, but with the battery dieing, I had to take it off. So I am guessing 195 miles total this season.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Went out and got in a ride on some "un-named" local trails.

Threw my back out on a climb. Not a jump, not a log pile, but a freaking climb.


----------



## Jack Archer (Aug 5, 2011)

Went out for the first time in three months. Slow. Very slow, but fun. Literally had to force myself to get out. Dont know why I suddenly lost interest in riding. I still love to ride I realized today.

Took a short break. Put my Osprey pack down to rest for a minute, and within seconds it was covered in fire ants. I didnt see that fire ant mound right there. Throwing my pack on the ground, beating it, shouting profanities at ants, not getting any rest at all. Got them all off after a few minutes. Or so I thought. Decided to abort mission and ride more and rest later when I felt two stings on my neck. They are now ground into a million fine pieces. A few got my foot, and one pretty far up my thigh. Jerks. Left foot itches the most. 

Rest of the ride was standard procedure though. Definitely riding more now. Ive gotten quite a bit of belly and its just now starting to get to a temperature thats lower than the surface of the sun. Have to work some of that off.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Went to local MTB park for the first time today since getting my new bike last week. started in the skills/practice area till i felt comfortable and started picking up speed. after 30 min. or so i noticed the front wheel was coming loose! got it tightened down and checked a few other things for anything out of place, all was well so i went on to some more serious ST trails.

that was cool, some very challenging terrain. Only one tree jumped in front of me, and i only went over the handlebars once so i consider today a success.  3 hours later my legs were fried and i still had to ride home 10 miles.

Here are a few pics of the ride home.
View attachment 842190
View attachment 842191
View attachment 842192


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

20 miles or so of techy goodness at the NEMBA Wicked Ride of the East.
Great event.


----------



## morepower (May 14, 2012)

Fine tuned my rear mech protector... I should have been riding but have been too busy with work to get out... So little time was spent doing this and getting it ready for moulding.







I also added a little twist to the shape to help push obstacles to one side if it brushes against anything..








This is with the rear mech at its most outward position so most of the time it will not be this far outward but even so it will still get some protection.








Now ready to be moulded...


----------



## Hooch (Jun 30, 2006)

picked my bike up from getting it fixed after another bike shops dodgy repairs to my front wheel after I bent it marshelling during a 25hr race. the original shop supposedly fixed it. until it squeaked like crazy. took it to a bike shop local to work and he grabbed the wheel and moved it. the flex in it was stupid, the checked the spokes and a third of them where loose. it was shocking. Still all fixed now and ready to rock n ruin


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

Dude...can you post bigger pics please...


----------



## morepower (May 14, 2012)

In-Yo-Grill said:


> Dude...can you post bigger pics please...


The site automatically sizes them I think... lol..


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

Second week on my new soft tail. So far it works great. I've decided to keep the hard tail and switch back and forth next season.


----------



## morepower (May 14, 2012)

Not happy with my rear mech protector so made a mock up of a MK2 version... I will have a go at making a mould for it tomorrow.























I was not happy with the twist and I really wanted to protect the cable too.. So as I am making it why compromise??


----------



## drew840 (Mar 4, 2013)

Rode a mellow 12.4 miles today climbing 2,217 ft. total. Think I found my new training spot, next I'm working on hitting around 20 miles with around 4k feet of climbing. I guess I would hit it if I just did two loops !!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Bike Computer said 187+6= 193
Max. Speed= 49.5mph on a 45mph road!


----------



## Settertude (Jun 22, 2013)

Just got a fat bike. A new Kona WO. The maiden ride was yesterday and I had a blast.
Today after work, I began the blue bling process.
Bright blue duct tape back to back and under the rubber rim tape.


----------



## richie64 (May 24, 2013)

Went out for a ride and then this happens got a little slick, the nobby nicks tend to hold the mud though. Had good time but I think my pugsley is mad at me for letting her sit the suburban while I was riding in the snow.


----------



## coot271 (Sep 15, 2010)

Rode Allatoona Creek trails for the last time this year. Bad phone pic, but had an absolute blast. The weather was perfect.


----------



## morepower (May 14, 2012)

Made the mould for my rear mech protector. It needs to be post cured and have release agent applied before I can make a nice pre-preg protector.. It looks a little rough round the edges but that will be sorted out tomorrow too... This is untrimmed and still has PVA release all over it..
















I will post up a photo when it is completed and I would think it will be strong enough to pick the bike up with as well as take as much abuse as my poor riding my inflict on it...


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Went for a 36km sub-alpine ride...


----------



## STACK (Mar 23, 2009)

Commuted 30 miles on my wobbly front wheel yet still awesome Focus 26er.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

did a long ride yesterday. 10 miles to the MTB park, 3.5 hours of playing on the trails, then 10 miles home. I was whipped. was able to conquer some pretty advanced trails on my new bike. survived a few trails i probably shouldn't have. went down hard once on a drop, no damage to the bike, couple of scrapes and bruises for me. the worst of which was the flat peddle to the shin. can't wait to go back.
View attachment 843199
View attachment 843200
View attachment 843201


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

BENKD29 said:


> did a long ride yesterday. 10 miles to the MTB park, 3.5 hours of playing on the trails, then 10 miles home. I was whipped. was able to conquer some pretty advanced trails on my new bike. survived a few trails i probably shouldn't have. went down hard once on a drop, no damage to the bike, couple of scrapes and bruises for me. the worst of which was the flat peddle to the shin. can't wait to go back.
> View attachment 843199
> View attachment 843200
> View attachment 843201


Fall riding is awesome. Riding through leaves is awesome if you have bad brakes and almost no control.
That's me on my F9.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

drew840 said:


> Rode a mellow 12.4 miles today climbing 2,217 ft. total. Think I found my new training spot, next I'm working on hitting around 20 miles with around 4k feet of climbing. I guess I would hit it if I just did two loops !!


Solid work. 4k is a lot of climbing for me.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Installed some BBB roller bearing dérailleur pulleys and ergo grip-shift compatible locking grips.

That should smooth things out and help with the Ulnar Nerve issues...


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Rode 6 miles at Pine Hill Park. Underdog, Overlook, PA4J, Strong Angel, Droopy Muffin, Voldemort, Birches, Sisyphus, all improved since last week. Cant wait to try it again!
199 miles on my Cobia so far this season.


----------



## Shuttlebug (Nov 3, 2013)

Bought a 20 year old Specialized Hardrock this afternoon from my lbs, took it home and rode it about a mile and a half. I live on a dirt road in the desert, with about a 4% grade, which is why I got a mountain bike. Apparently I am horribly out of shape....


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

NordieBoy said:


> Installed some BBB roller bearing dérailleur pulleys and ergo grip-shift compatible locking grips.
> 
> That should smooth things out and help with the Ulnar Nerve issues...


1.5hr ride today and no tingles in the fingers! Brilliant!


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

my wife


----------



## Kryptoroxx (Apr 11, 2013)

fishwrinkle said:


> my wife


Now that would take talent.

Beamed from my dumbphone


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

Rode at Virginia Key Mountain Bike Trails in Miami today, very nice trails in the same park as a beach which is nice. Rode at Quiet Waters Park in Deerfield Beach yesterday.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Rode 2 miles on an old jeep road in Pomfret VT. Then went to the closing LBS and bought some tools, 2 CX tyres for my F9 to ride on dirt roads, and a new drop bar and bar tape. When I got home, I found out that the MTB shifters do not work on a drop bar. I will just use the new bar/tape combo on the R300, but I really wanted to try a drop bar mtb. Well, there is always the Salsa Fargo.
I have gone 201 miles so far on the Cobia.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

cleaned the bike, adjusted the hand controls a bit. removed the chain and degreased. then re-lubed with new lube (chain-L) went for a 32 mile ride with no problems, other than the fact that it snowed twice and i was wearing shorts and fingerless gloves.

found an old canal lock that i never knew was there built in 1836. kinda cool.

View attachment 844232


----------



## tajar66 (Jun 14, 2013)

Went on vacation and my wife had my buddy install a dropper and a Rockshox Monarch plus rear shock.


----------



## morepower (May 14, 2012)

Needed a Crud catcher for this weekends ride as it is getting muddier here. So I made one up from a scrap motorcycle frame protector I had sitting here.


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

Not today but Saturday the wife and I did a 35 mile benefit ride through the Hill Country. New bike setup with the rigid fork was the shiznit.


----------



## TheDocTx (Apr 24, 2013)

Rode some sweet twisty singletrack without worrying about running over any disgruntled hikers!


----------



## drew840 (Mar 4, 2013)

My ride today was 13.2 miles with 2,927ft. of elevation gain. This is the most amount of climbing I have done so far. It was a short ride but 90% was single track and absolutely beautiful coverage with some great downhill sections. 

Legs are gonna hurt tomorrow, having a beer now to recover !!


----------



## SlickWilly8019 (Sep 4, 2012)

Stripped my pedals down to find no grease anywhere near the bears and no sealed bearings like stated in manufacturers description. Time to find new pedals now.


----------



## morepower (May 14, 2012)

Did a nice little ride with a couple of friends. One of them was doing their first mountain bike ride.

It was a good ride out..
Mountain biking Workout | Endomondo


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

I rode Trailer Canyon to The Hub and back. It was finally cool enough to enjoy - except for the initial climb. There were lots of bikers and hikers, but no horses.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Rode a little in the snow on my yard and moved the bikes to their winter homes. There are only 2 bikes in my garage now, but I hope to ride at least one more time before winter really sets in.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Got in almost 20 miles before I hurt myself. Second time in as many rides.

This getting old thing is for the birds.


----------



## pruitt1222 (Aug 5, 2013)

Rode two new trails today a few hours from my house, One was the new trail at mommoth cave which is awesome and the other was briar creek which was on the way home, It was also stellar but has lots of large rocks and with the leaf coverage didn't ride the full thing. Didn't want to risk injury. 15 miles total


----------



## indigo_falconm40 (Jan 18, 2012)

I rode my HT 21miles on the Lakefront Trail in Chicago. I realize in the off season I need replace my rear wtb velociraptor tire


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Rode 2 miles today on trails at my house. Due to the snow melt and rain, the trails were very muddy, but very fun.
I have gone 203 miles so far on my Cobia.


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

I did not even look at my MTB today. Instead, I rode quads with my buddy on the trail I have been aching to ride my MTB on. Good thing I didn't try it on my MTB; I surely would have died -- either of a stroke or heart attack on the climb or a crash on the descent. 

I kept the quad under 15 mph on the descent and it was still quite the ride. Its tires could take the punishment of the rocks, my bike, not so much.

BTW: It was fire road 8N07 in Bouquet Canyon, in SoCal.


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

First frozen ride of the year. The frozen ground is punishing!


----------



## morepower (May 14, 2012)

4th mountain bike ride.. What have I been missing for the past 20 years? Apart from the numb bum, aching legs, burning lungs, wet feet, sweating like a papist in a nunnery, an urge to buy new stuff and trying to find any excuse for a ride out....

Today I did almost all of the above. I had a business meeting while riding with a customer who has been riding a while and took me out on a ride round the red runs at Cannock Chase. I ache but it is only my 4th ride in such a long time away.. He was quite surprised I managed it in the time we did it and I was surprised I managed it without pushing it at all even up Cardiac Hill, insidious hill, upper and lower cliff and then Kit Bag hill.. It was hard work but so worth the effort to go for the ride with the customer. lol


----------



## SocalTeknique (Sep 16, 2012)

Went to pick up a pizza on my bike

Sent from my C5502 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaxpantyguy (Nov 13, 2013)

Went out on the local trails today, good time


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

went on a trail ride, 23.6 miles, and my second ride with Strava app. it works good once i figured out that i had to manually turn on location services under privacy in settings (iphone). too bad my legs were almost totally shot from hard rides the two days before. anyway, got dirty, crashed twice, came home and gave the bike a bath. here are a few trail pics

View attachment 847132

View attachment 847137


----------



## infes7 (Sep 11, 2013)

Just got my Giant Revel 29er on Tuesday. Three rides so far, logged 15 miles already. Stripped the reflectors, pedals(giving to me from a friend). Next week new saddle, the stock one sucks badly.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I rode 7 miles at Pine Hill Park today. The leaves were thick and slippy, so I almost crashed twice, but the riding was fun.
I have now ridden 210 miles this season on my Cobia.


----------



## mort1369 (Oct 12, 2013)

Keep forgetting to mention, for the last three consecutive Fridays I've ridden between two towns, two counties, two states and two time zones. . . .


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm just calibrating several tyres at the moment. I'm finding it very interesting.

A couple of days ago I fitted Serfas Drifters. They're a duel tarmac/off-road tyre. They're suitable for reasonably good fire trails (supposedly) and that's about as difficult, as I'm hoping for. So, I did several circuits of my block today with Drifters on.

With the Crossmarks on, it takes me on average, 3'10" per lap, of the block. With the Drifters on it took me, on average, 2'15" for a lap. A huge difference.

Tomorrow I'll give the drifters a hit-out on steep dirt. I'm looking for a tyre, that can cope with the fire trails of the Great Dividing Range, but not bog me down like the Crossmarks have each time I've needed to get back onto the tarmac. It is a suck-it and-see tyre selection at this stage. I'm always looking for an advantage.

A Crossmark on the rear and a Rendez up front.










The Drifters. The Drifters have an inverted tread and they've some sort of puncture proofing layer. They are quick.










I'll suss-out the Drifter on steeper dirt tomorrow, and probably loose it and stack. I'm used to stacking, it is something about my lack of technique.

Warren.


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

I left my bike locked in the garage today and went sailing. It was the last race of the season (i.e. until the first weekend in January). We salvaged a second place.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

My Schwinn didn't want to shift in the front up to the third ring. I kept trying and trying to get it to shift. It ended up with the chain crossing and wrapped up over itself, and a cable that lost all tension. 
Ugh. I don't even want to fix it.


----------



## infes7 (Sep 11, 2013)

Adjusted my stem and leveled out my saddle. Guess my LBS set it up incorrectly.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## JeffH_PA (Nov 11, 2013)

What'd I do today? Man, I got home from work (It was already dark) looked at it when I came in the door and wished I could go for a quick ride. Well, I couldn't. So I ordered some new grips. Not quite as thrilling as I would have liked, but kinda sorta. Hey, tomorrows Saturday! Nothing to dodge but bear hunters around here!


----------



## JeffH_PA (Nov 11, 2013)

SocalTeknique said:


> Went to pick up a pizza on my bike
> 
> Sent from my C5502 using Tapatalk 2


What is your carry technique for pizza on a bike?


----------



## Chrisonabike (Mar 29, 2013)

Went for a short cold ride this a.m. It was about 1F with the windchill. After the short ride I pitched in on a trail maintenance day. I built my first bridge and replaced a bridge that had collapsed.


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

Cleaned the Spark. Some people hate cleaning their bikes don't know what it is but I absolutely love it.
Love thy bicycle









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Had a short short snow ride. The wind and already cold temperatures made it miserable, and ice froze onto my bike almost instantly. I tried to take pictures, but the wind and cold made it near impossible. Winter has come!.


----------



## morepower (May 14, 2012)

Not been out to ride this week.. But I did buy a few things. I got some Tenn Rage pants so I have something warmer for winter to wear other than shorts. Some Lake shoes again better than my old Sidi's for winter and finally because some of the trails are quite rough I got a Shimano XT Shadow+ rear mech to try and stop some of the chain slap and going to mate it with my SRAM X7 shifters if I can to work with the 9 speed cassette on my Orange Crush. Got a ride sorted for Thursday so I hope at least the shoes and pants arrive in time for that. I will have the weekend to set up the rear mech...


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm visiting Sarasota, Florida. Last time I was here, I met a rider who said to call on my next visit. I called. We rode at the Bayette Bike Park. It's bikes only; no equestrians! What a change from the way it is at home. It was mostly flat, but had very challenging trails. I'm used to long, brutal climbs on fire roads. These were level, flowy, curvy singletrack -- with trees. I banged my knuckles on the trees even when I was going slow. It was a great ride and I appreciate my buddies did not burn me off the back.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

morepower said:


> Not been out to ride this week.. But I did buy a few things. I got some Tenn Rage pants so I have something warmer for winter to wear other than shorts. Some Lake shoes again better than my old Sidi's for winter and finally because some of the trails are quite rough I got a Shimano XT Shadow+ rear mech to try and stop some of the chain slap and going to mate it with my SRAM X7 shifters if I can to work with the 9 speed cassette on my Orange Crush. Got a ride sorted for Thursday so I hope at least the shoes and pants arrive in time for that. I will have the weekend to set up the rear mech...


Unless something has changed with the jump to 10 speed, SRAM and Shimano use different actuation ratios, so you can't mate the rear mech with those shifters.


----------



## boraxman (Sep 14, 2013)

Some new pedals for the Sette Serum


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Just rode to and from work in the snow send rain. Saturday it is time to play


----------



## Rogue426 (May 5, 2013)

I took my 10 year old daughter to Quiet Waters for a little ride this morning. It was windy and brisk and felt great. I even manged to get her ride some intermediate portions of the trail and she enjoyed the section with a lot of turns. She even surprised me at how fast she was going. It's been a challenge to get her to like mountain biking so maybe this is the start I've been looking for with her.


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

Still with broken leg but wanting to do something with my bike today I put my new maxxis hookworm tyres on my spare rims to use on the road as part of my rehab.
Now I even more want to go out and ride my bike today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mort1369 (Oct 12, 2013)

Basically just rode to my gym (about a four mile round trip taking side streets) and back. Of course it was leg/bicep day. Also about half of it was into our infamous 40 mph winds. Did get a chance to finally try my new street tires for it.


----------



## Short Circuit (Nov 17, 2013)

I replaced the bottom bracket and was it ever stubborn to get out. But with lots of PB Blaster, 2 big a** wrenches and tons of leaverage I managed to break everything free :thumbsup:

Mark


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Rode on my lawn until I hit one mile. Because it was in the 20s F, I said to myself that 1 mile was enough of a workout for today. I just needed something to burn some of that Thanksgiving meal.


----------



## JeffH_PA (Nov 11, 2013)

Chrisonabike said:


> Went for a short cold ride this a.m. It was about 1F with the windchill. After the short ride I pitched in on a trail maintenance day. I built my first bridge and replaced a bridge that had collapsed.


Chris, thanks for that. 1 degree F? Hell, it's only been 30 here and I was ready to pack it in and wait for spring. Screw that, time to man up! It's cool that you pitched in on the bridge, thanks! I'm hoping I can find a group around here that does things like that. Have a great holiday season.


----------



## JeffH_PA (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi Boraxman, nice bike. The pedals are the next upgrade I've been planning on, I'm still running the stock alloy pedals that came with my GF. How do you like the crampons and what did they rock you for (If you don't mind me asking). Thanks.


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

Dropped 15 on my new Stache in balmy north Phx today. It was torture. 

Sent from my mountain bike while crashing


----------



## richie64 (May 24, 2013)

Just spent 2 hours on my pugsley in the snow, what a work out. Nothing is really packed down so I did a lot of slipping and falling over. Sorry no pics but it was only 10 degrees F.


----------



## boraxman (Sep 14, 2013)

JeffH_PA said:


> Hi Boraxman, nice bike. The pedals are the next upgrade I've been planning on, I'm still running the stock alloy pedals that came with my GF. How do you like the crampons and what did they rock you for (If you don't mind me asking). Thanks.


Thanks Jeff - Havent actually tried them out yet...Bought off their website at the regular price...


----------



## lankyspark21 (Nov 21, 2013)

Fitted my cheap lights and went for a ride was surprised how good they were for £13 delivered just need the head torch to see the trail better when turning etc


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

Changed the spark into the new urban tank get around.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

To make up for having eaten too much, I went for a road ride with my wife's brother, who is not really a rider. We rode up Ling Boat Key in Sarasota, Florida. I had figured the ride at a 22 mile loop. It turned out to be 34!


----------



## Rogue426 (May 5, 2013)

I put roughly 12 miles in at Quiet Waters today. It started out with rain then stopped then started up again. All in all a wet, muddy, windy mess , loved every minute of it.


----------



## duc_181 (Sep 20, 2013)

Celebrated the 2 month anniversary of buying my first Mtn bike with a quick 70 minute ride in the local state forest. Low 30's but I didn't notice the cold. Set 2 PR's on Strava - still cautious but this roadie is starting to figure a few things out... Loving it.


----------



## Rogue426 (May 5, 2013)

I did 15 miles at Quiet Waters today, it was tougher today riding 2 days in a row.


----------



## morepower (May 14, 2012)

alphajaguars said:


> Unless something has changed with the jump to 10 speed, SRAM and Shimano use different actuation ratios, so you can't mate the rear mech with those shifters.


The rear mech arrived and they sent a None clutched XT rear mech, It was in the correct box but sadly it was mixed up.... But I still tried it to see if it would work. I figured if it works I would get the correct one if not just return it and get my money back.. It was a second hand mech not a brand new one..... Before someone had a go at me....

Anyway. I fitted it up with no spacer.














It only needed a little adjustment with the cable adjusters to let me run the Shimano 10 speed mech on the 9 speed SRAM shifter with the 9 speed cassette. I gave it a run up the road and back with no problems and nice crisp shifts. You dont need the 6mm spacer some seem to say you do unless it is a ZEE rear mech it seems...

Anyway... Not today but on Sunday I finally got to clean the bike fully after two wet, muddy, cold, greasy and torturous rides during the previous week... It is finally totally clean again.. Not bad for a 2010 bike... haha..


----------



## dhindo (Nov 2, 2013)

Broke my rear hanger and chain, finishing up at the Loop....Now my ride is at The Path being fixed...


----------



## LB412 (Nov 28, 2012)

dhindo said:


> Broke my rear hanger and chain, finishing up at the Loop....Now my ride is at The Path being fixed...


That sucks. The Path has great people and selection. Repair is quality but is slow and expensive. Great techs but high demand


----------



## dhindo (Nov 2, 2013)

LB412 said:


> That sucks. The Path has great people and selection. Repair is quality but is slow and expensive. Great techs but high demand


that makes me feel better....

except the expensive part...lol


----------



## Rogue426 (May 5, 2013)

20 miles at Quiet Waters today. I should have called it a day after 2 laps. I went down 3 times on the 3rd lap from being tired and not concentrating.


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

Today I got my bike from the basement to take indoors to use with my trainer. The resistance to ride for five mins in the lot on slick tires in the snow with shorts and tshirt was futile.

FYI the white sock is my compression sock for my broken leg, yes I know it looks girly but it holds my leg together.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhindo (Nov 2, 2013)

picked mine up from The Path and cleaned it...


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

Finished my goal of 1500 mi for the year!


----------



## Hooch (Jun 30, 2006)

went to a mtb park in Perth WA and did a 22km ride. really proud of myself that i came out of it with a big smile on my face when a year ago i would have given up after 5km and walked out. 1 year of being smashed by the guys i work with every morning at pt has paid off handsomely hell yeah


----------



## duc_181 (Sep 20, 2013)

Rode penwood in CT for the first time. Had a friend show me around. Cool place with great views and lots of climbing. Can't believe how dry it was after the snow melt and all the rain yesterday.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Put Shimano XT Deore brakes and a Raceface Evolve seatpost on my bike.


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

Went on my maiden clipless voyage. Hit up the nearest park ice and all. Had a very slow, cold, icy ride. Pretty happy that I only had 1 low speed crash. Now I need studded tires so that I can ride in the ice better.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Call_me_Tom (May 26, 2008)

Redid my tubeless tires on my SJ & adjusted the brakes on my RH.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

Only 9.5 miles... Broke in my new 5.10s!


----------



## mort1369 (Oct 12, 2013)

Not much, just rode to the gym (shoulder/tricep day) and back. Managed to make it back home before dark.


----------



## HawkGX (May 24, 2012)

Got in what was likely my last ride of 2013. Starting temp was a balmy 17 degrees, and came off the trail at 16 degrees. Only a 6 mile loop, due to the fact I was losing daylight. But about 40-50% of the trail was ice/snow covered. Very interesting trying to take corners and make climbs on that kind of track! I thought my new Conti Mountain King on the rear actually performed pretty decently in the slick conditions. Held grip for the most part, except when I tried to stand and mash or just couldn't keep a steady cadence on e climbs. A lot of dabbing, but only one banged-up knee so all in all, it went much better than expected.


----------



## Jack Archer (Aug 5, 2011)

Havent ridden since the first of the month. All of a sudden I felt the urge to go ride today. A night ride more specifically. Gather up my lights which arent even charged all the way, everything else and go. One of my friends didnt want to ride so it was just me tonight. Literally just me. Not a single soul at the park. Around every corner I was expecting the shovel axe wielding maniac to get me. Knew there was no one there, but still. Only thing I really had to worry about was hitting a deer. Almost had to buy a new set of horns for a couple. The cloudy sky and the nearby airport light making the clouds a red glow didnt help much. It was fine when I couldnt see the sky. When i could see it, I admit I was a little creeped out. 

But other than lack of people, it was fun. And cold. Cold for me anyway.


----------



## duc_181 (Sep 20, 2013)

Night riding is great like that! Riding a bike makes you feel like a kid, so it's only natural that you'd be scared of the dark too!


----------



## Stainless Steel (Mar 9, 2013)

Full service for the new year. Fork, saint pedals, chain and mech. Ready for a new season of riding!


----------



## morepower (May 14, 2012)

Bike sorted and ready to ride..New Conti Mountain King II 2.4 fitted, Speedplay Frogs now fitted too. But the bar has a slight bend in it. Not sure how as there is no obvious damage. So just ordered a Crank Brothers Iodine 3 30mm riser bar. £24.99 with free postage instead of £65.00. Bargain and a nice bit of weight loss too compared to the OEM ones fitted at the moment.









So got a nice 25 mile ride lined up for Sunday. Hope the bar arrives on Saturday now.


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

Rode yesterday. Getting back into riding after stopping in '97. Had a very serious motocross crash on Sept. 26th, and so I will transition back to cycling.
Dad and I went out on new years day just to screw around and have some fun on some rocky stuff, to try to get some pictures and video. He's on my '08 Fuel EX9, and I am riding the new for Christmas '14 Fuel EX8 29er. Not sure if I entirely like the feeling of the 29er. I kind of miss the rocket ship feel of the EX9. Now if I could just get back into shape like I used to be!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

DethWshBkr said:


> Rode yesterday. Getting back into riding after stopping in '97. Had a very serious motocross crash on Sept. 26th, and so I will transition back to cycling.
> Dad and I went out on new years day just to screw around and have some fun on some rocky stuff, to try to get some pictures and video. He's on my '08 Fuel EX9, and I am riding the new for Christmas '14 Fuel EX8 29er. Not sure if I entirely like the feeling of the 29er. I kind of miss the rocket ship feel of the EX9. Now if I could just get back into shape like I used to be!
> 
> View attachment 859571
> ...


You will get used to the 29er over time, and you will prefer it in those rock gardens. Also climbing, and while it is not as responsive as the 26er, over time you will ride the 6er in between and say that the 26 is too twitchy. It happened to me.


----------



## fujiblue1 (Aug 9, 2012)

since my bike rack was stolen, i took pictures of the bikes&#8230;


----------



## mort1369 (Oct 12, 2013)

Doing another of my "Les Tours de Bullhead". Stopped by the library since my computer bit the dust a couple of days ago.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

fujiblue1 said:


> since my bike rack was stolen, i took pictures of the bikes&#8230;


That is a great pair you have there.


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

CannondaleF9 said:


> That is a great pair you have there.


Yea but did he ever cheaped out on those kick stands!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

chuckeieio said:


> Yea but did he ever cheaped out on those kick stands!


But those are better than actually having kick stands on a mountain bike.


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

On the river.


----------



## morepower (May 14, 2012)

Did 15 miles in the muddy slime of Sherwood Forest with a stomach bug making me projectile vomit at 8 miles. There were 12 of us out so I manned up and kept going even though we did have to cut it short due to 2 punctures and a snapped chain on the other bikes. Sadly I cannot say I enjoyed the ride at all or feel satisfaction of completing what we did do..... I just want to sleep and shake the bug..... But at least I got out there..

Mountain biking Workout | Endomondo


----------



## Gouda Cheez (Feb 18, 2013)

morepower said:


> Did 15 miles in the muddy slime of Sherwood Forest with a stomach bug making me projectile vomit at 8 miles. There were 12 of us out so I manned up and kept going even though we did have to cut it short due to 2 punctures and a snapped chain on the other bikes. Sadly I cannot say I enjoyed the ride at all or feel satisfaction of completing what we did do..... I just want to sleep and shake the bug..... But at least I got out there..
> 
> Mountain biking Workout | Endomondo


You're crazy for going out there!

Rode yesterday and today. Yesterday was a disaster - saddle loosened up about 3 miles in and I brought the wrong tools. Tried to ride another mile of single track and it wasn't working at all. I got pissed and went home. When I got home, I stripped the bike down, resurfaced my noisy brakes, tightened everything up and hosed off / cleaned the bike. Today's ride was much much better.


----------



## morepower (May 14, 2012)

Gouda Cheez said:


> You're crazy for going out there!
> 
> Rode yesterday and today. Yesterday was a disaster - saddle loosened up about 3 miles in and I brought the wrong tools. Tried to ride another mile of single track and it wasn't working at all. I got pissed and went home. When I got home, I stripped the bike down, resurfaced my noisy brakes, tightened everything up and hosed off / cleaned the bike. Today's ride was much much better.


Cheers... It had been sorted a few days ago and one of my mates has come over from Germany so it was good to see him... We didnt touch Sherwood Pines to be honest it was all off piste trails and just a power sapping sandy and boggy mess... I dont mind usually but the stomach bug just emptied my batteries as well as my stomach half way round... I was running on empty for 2/3 of the ride.. I thought it was the usual 4 to 6 miles of suffering before you fully warm up and get going... I suffered and just went... I know I am up to a decent ride there as this previous wet ride shows....






I was just too ill to keep going and one of the guys I usually ride with was the one who pulled the plug to shorten the ride as I think my shade of green was making him feel it would be stupid to keep going...


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

With seven inches of drifting snow and a wind chill of -4 all I got to do was install my home made studded tires. Now I'm all set for when the snow starts to melt then freezes all over the trails. 









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## morepower (May 14, 2012)

Today should have been my first day back at work.... But as I was struck by the stomach bug which is going round I just had the day to recover.

I should have cleaned the bike off after yesterdays Slime, mud, sand and snot fueled ride. But still feeling like crap it has just stood there... 















Although this evening I did fit the new handlebars which arrived today. I replaced the standard Race face Ride bar with a slightly higher and wider but lighter Crank Brothers Iodine 3 bar... It looks well made and the extra height and width should be a little more comfortable too..


----------



## VTOLRN (Jan 6, 2014)

*Wahoo*

Picked up my first bike in about 10 years and joined this forum today. 14' Specialized Rockhopper. Only rode it in the house for a minute as it was 32 degrees and sleeting here in Vermont today. I can't wait for warmer weather.


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

^welcome back

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ednalagos2 (Jan 7, 2014)

This year I have made the decision to start riding my bike everyplace that I need to go. I still take the car to go grocery shopping unless I just need a few items. Otherwise, I take the bike everyplace. If I need something from the convenience store, I take the bike. The biggest thing I did today with my bike that is worth noting? I rode it, to work, and back. It is my plan to get exercise in on a regular basis. It takes a little bit longer to get around, but it isn't so significant that it isn't worth doing.


----------



## Gouda Cheez (Feb 18, 2013)

ednalagos2 said:


> This year I have made the decision to start riding my bike everyplace that I need to go. I still take the car to go grocery shopping unless I just need a few items. Otherwise, I take the bike everyplace. If I need something from the convenience store, I take the bike. The biggest thing I did today with my bike that is worth noting? I rode it, to work, and back. It is my plan to get exercise in on a regular basis. It takes a little bit longer to get around, but it isn't so significant that it isn't worth doing.


Wish I could do that!


----------



## Edirty6 (Jun 23, 2012)

been awhile since i been on here. to update i sold my Giant bike last year when it got cold and used the money to buy a guitar, now im bored with it and im craving a bike again. 

Im hoping that my bank will give me a loan so that i can get me a decent bike in the price range of 1300-1500 for a used bike. ive been craving to ride so bad that im about to buy a walmart bike just to tide me over till income tax time. haha


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Received my first carbon component. Even though I ordered three, I got one carbon fibre headset space.


----------



## Rogue426 (May 5, 2013)

I rode 11.5 miles at West Delray Regional Park this morning. The trails were muddy from all the rain the last few days. Maxxis Aspens are really lacking in the wet stuff. I ordered a
Stan's Flow Ex wheel set with Hope Pro Evo2's a couple of days ago for my Scott, once they come in and the rotors get changed out to 6 bolt, the GT will go in for tune up and new tires.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I installed my new Raceface Evolve 725mm handlebar.


----------



## Puma (Dec 28, 2013)

Did about 5 miles around my subdivision, trail was still covered in 2 foot snowdrifts. I got through a few, but it was more walking than riding. Testing out a 2011 Diamondback Outlook I picked up today. Nice basic bike, and I had a good time fixing it up and tuning it. 
Went home when all the melting snow started freezing again.


----------



## Marc2211 (Aug 6, 2013)

Enjoyed the freakishly warm Swiss winter weather (10° c!) and despite feeling awful with a stomach bug, my small ride for fresh air turned into a 15km woodland trails/hills ride. Absolutely loved it while I was out there, even with the dogs, horse riders and hikers everywhere, but really feeling rough now!

Still waiting for parts to finish the upgrades on my Fuel, so took my HT... I had forgotten how harsh the ride was on single tracks!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Received my first carbon component. Even though I ordered three, I got one carbon fibre headset space.


I'm not sure if I'd call a headset spacer a component...but congrats :thumbsup: Small parts like headset spacers usually add some bling and personalization to your bike, got a few myself.


----------



## Yama Arashi (Jul 22, 2013)

Went over the bars on Geronimo at South Mountain.

I don't like rocks.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Not a big deal that I went for a night ride this evening, as I ride a few times a week at night this time of year. But what made it extra nice was that the full moon was so bright that we rode up a good portion of the singletrack just by the light of the moon. Tons of fun dealing with the unknown that you can't see really clearly like you can with a light on. The aesthetic qualities of riding by the light of the moon must be experienced to be fully appreciated.


----------



## DaveG99 (Dec 15, 2013)

I rode 8 miles of single track trails at rowlett creek preserve after work. It was a beautiful day. 58 degrees and sunny. Got to love Texas winters


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

jeffj said:


> Not a big deal that I went for a night ride this evening, as I ride a few times a week at night this time of year. But what made it extra nice was that the full moon was so bright that we rode up a good portion of the singletrack just by the light of the moon. Tons of fun dealing with the unknown that you can't see really clearly like you can with a light on. The aesthetic qualities of riding by the light of the moon must be experienced to be fully appreciated.


Nice. Jedi night rides are one of my favorite things of all time to do on a bike.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Replaced my Nobby Nic 2.25 in the front with a Hans Dampf 2.35.


----------



## B42 (Oct 27, 2010)

Trashed my small front sprocket.


----------



## XCScott (Aug 31, 2012)

Rode some new single track today...Santos Ocala. Fun place.


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

After 14 weeks of surgery and rehab from a broken tibia and fibula I finally got to ride my first Custom frame build. The smile still hasn't left my face

The break










The end goal!



























The leg now









Life is now good again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gouda Cheez (Feb 18, 2013)

^^^ Congrats!


----------



## Rick G. (Oct 24, 2011)

Best I can say is I did think about riding today. I didn't because I finished putting my new roof on my house. 
But I did think about riding today. I hope that counts.


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

Well, I put a new seat clamp on it to go with my new dropper post, but since it is still without a fork (warranty repair) didn't ride. 

Haven't ridden MTB since 11/11 when I shattered my finger. Pin is out but I am still building flex and strength in my left hand. Hope to be out riding by next week. 

While I have been down, I have gotten new handle bars, new grips, a dropper post, converted to tubeless, had the fork repaired, and converted to 1x9.

Been able to ride road this eek on my SS, so getting close to the mountains...


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Topped off the brake fluid levels on my XT brakes, and replaced my white alloy headset spacers with new carbon fibre spacers.


----------



## Gouda Cheez (Feb 18, 2013)

Rode today. Took a different route to check some new areas out. What a mistake.... I ended up climbing WAY too much for no return.


----------



## Jack Archer (Aug 5, 2011)

Entered a race. My time was two minutes slower than the last one I did and the course or anything didnt change. Oh well. Got first place for most fun had Im sure.


----------



## WarbyD (Jan 14, 2014)

Went from a 5km commute to 15km commute on my 29er..

Still building fitness so my intention was to ride the 5km to my nearest train station all of last week, 10km to the next one this week, 15km to the next nearest next week and keep at that until a spot in my office bike locker opened up and I could ride the full 30km each way.. Got to the 10km mark today and decided to keep going. Glad I did 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reelchef67 (Aug 21, 2011)

Went out riding in north vancouver "the shore" 10 miles in sunshine and 9 degC did circuit 8, thompsen,richard Juryn race trail and baden powell. Going stir crazy waiting for the last part to arrive in my upcoming gt distortion build.(1.5 lower headset cup with 1 ⅛ crown adapter.


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

13 mile loop if the fluffy white stuff.


----------



## NABodie (Jul 29, 2013)

Played with the kids, one learning to ride his Spiderman bike, and the other learning on his Ironman bike. We raced and had a good time playing around. This was after a very windy 21 mile ride.


----------



## mtb_beginner (Jul 20, 2013)

Today, I sold my 6-month old mountain bike.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

mtb_beginner said:


> Today, I sold my 6-month old mountain bike.


But why are you sad that you sold a Hardrock? You have a Crave pro coming.


----------



## mtb_beginner (Jul 20, 2013)

CannondaleF9 said:


> But why are you sad that you sold a Hardrock? You have a Crave pro coming.


Yeah, but there's what I would call a sentimental value. It was the first bike I really enjoyed riding, and my first real mountain bike.

Anyways, I hope when the Crave Pro comes (supposedly next week), I will feel a lot better.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

mtb_beginner said:


> Yeah, but there's what I would call a sentimental value. It was the first bike I really enjoyed riding, and my first real mountain bike.
> 
> Anyways, I hope when the Crave Pro comes (supposedly next week), I will feel a lot better.


That is why I never sold my Cannondale F9.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

I broke my arm 11-13-13, and last weekend was the first time I was back on the bike since then, so today was spent gasping for air up hills I was able to ride fairly strongly just 10 weeks ago. I wonder if I can get back to the fitness level I had within 10 weeks from now? Had a great time though. The dirt is really great right now in my area.


----------



## Reelchef67 (Aug 21, 2011)

Today I finished building up my gt distortion team frame..
Stoked but have to wait a few days until i have ride time


----------



## davesupra (Sep 2, 2013)

I ran a race in a 0F blizzard. It was still fun.

2014 Brrr Classic Mtn Bike Race - YouTube


----------



## HawkGX (May 24, 2012)

Celebrated my 46th birthday by taking a day off work and riding 16 miles of single track at one of my favorite "no need to think, just ride" trails. 9 degrees to start the ride but a balmy 19 when I finished. Used my new bar mitts for the first time and was duly impressed with how much warmer my hands felt. A good day!


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

I froze my tits off -10 Celsius



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yama Arashi (Jul 22, 2013)

I installed a KS LEV dropper on my downhill rig, and I am not ashamed!


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

Complete post season tear down. Riding at an indoor park this weekend


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogue426 (May 5, 2013)

*Between today and yesterday I put 27 miles on my bike with the new rims and rotors*

Yesterday was not fun, I felt like I was dragging a boat anchor. This morning I adjusted the brakes a bit to get of the brake drag that was my problem yesterday. Doh on me, was much better today but the back Kenda has to go for a faster rolling tire.


----------



## SoftballGuy (Jan 6, 2014)

Did my first winter ride in the mud,snow,slush, basically wanted to try my new Kenda Nevegal Stick-E 's i just got.
Slow rolling, who cares, pedal a little faster.
The foul weather grip was amazing.
When it dries out i'll switch back to my WTB Wierwolf's.


----------



## morepower (May 14, 2012)

As I have had man flu for the past 2 weeks I decided to get the bike prepped. One of the alloy brake caliper spacers had a broken cup I swapped it for one of the spare ones. Removed the pads and put anti seize compound on the back of them to help stop squealing. I also stripped the crank of sprockets and cleaned them fully. Cleaned all of the excess chain lube out of the cassette too... As the last place I rode has a lot of sand I always clean it fully and clean the chain off with Pocket Rocket and a tooth brush to get every grain out and cleaned both mech's again to make sure there is no sand anywhere to destroy them. Went over it to remove anything I dont need or can put in the camel back. Adjusted the new Crank Brothers Iodine 3 bar.

I think now I have to find time to actually ride the bike...
It is like new again.. So is crying out to get dirty again..








Sadly my other bike is taking up my time...


----------



## Rogue426 (May 5, 2013)

11 miles at West Delray followed by 7 miles at Quiet Waters.


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

I took a short ride along the beach; went in to a restaurant for lunch; and came out to find my bike had been stolen.


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

Did a quick ten mile ride to make sure all the upgrades are good to go and I put the bike back together right


----------



## gbug (Jul 20, 2010)

Cut down some new 780 carbon bars to 760mm. Installed 42t Wolftooth cog, gxp bottom bracket, and x01 cranks. Removed front derailleur. Just waiting on the direct mount 32 ring to get here so I can complete my conversion to 1x10!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Bruce in SoCal said:


> I took a short ride along the beach; went in to a restaurant for lunch; and came out to find my bike had been stolen.


:'(


----------



## Gouda Cheez (Feb 18, 2013)

Bruce in SoCal said:


> I took a short ride along the beach; went in to a restaurant for lunch; and came out to find my bike had been stolen.


Jeez. Whereabouts?


----------



## noonievut (Feb 17, 2004)

brand new mtn bike and first in 8 years. Snowing today and -17...so i took it for a test drive at my work's underground (kind of) parking garage. Boring as all hell, but I was smiling!


----------



## Reelchef67 (Aug 21, 2011)

Today I rode my newly built up Gt Distortion 1.0 frame for 10 miles up into north shore trails and home. Sunny but but very cold...


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

I apparently forgot to hit post on friday so this never made it up I picked up my brand new Salsa El Mariachi 3. I am no camerman and my camera is beat up but heres some pictures even though they don't do it justice.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

cerpindicular said:


> I apparently forgot to hit post on friday so this never made it up I picked up my brand new Salsa El Mariachi 3. I am no camerman and my camera is beat up but heres some pictures even though they don't do it justice.


For a time I was interested in buying an El Mar. They are not much heavier than my alloy 100mm hardtail, but they are faster and smoother than my alloy hardtail. 
Enjoy it!


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

I intend to especially if mother nature ever decides to stop doing the freeze/thaw cycle and dry out the trails so I can ride on them.


----------



## Jack Archer (Aug 5, 2011)

Joined a race today. Not prepared at all, havent trained, hadnt even ridden in a month. Did it anyway. Almost wiped out on the first corner, rear tire slip, nothing special. So far so good after that. A new part was added to the course. Not hard, just very tight and twisty, no problem. The part leading up to it, that part got me. You have two choices, you can either stay up top and ride over roots on top of roots, or drop down a little bit into the creek bed. Everyone chooses the creek. I do the routine drop off the 2 inch ledge, and something somewhere somehow did something and next thing I know my left hip hits the ground with the force of a thousand suns, then my left arm, then the left side of my head. Had to fall on the rock, couldnt have gone a little bit further and hit the softer dirt... Thank god for helmets. Get up, check everything, hip hurts like a mother, take a break for a minute or two to let the pain die down some and walk up a small hill. Get on and slowly ride and finish the race. 

Id ridden that area hundreds of times minus the new part, only a few times. But ive never fell on it. Maybe the gods were angry at me because I forced myself to go instead of me wanting to go. 

Either way I still had lots of fun and glad I did it. Hip hurts like holy hell. Going to have a big bruise on my big buttocks this week. Oh well. It was worth it.


----------



## mtb_beginner (Jul 20, 2013)

Rode with my daughter to a neighborhood a few miles away from where we live. About 15% of our ride had trail-like features with some moderate climbs and descents.

Some roads were really bad, both my tires collected a few thorns. Good thing I did not try removing the things until we were home (they looked like small stones hanging on the tires), because that would have been a terrible mistake. The moment I removed the thorns, the tires gave out the hissing sounds and immediately lost air in less than 3 minutes. 

My daughter's tires didn't get any thorns. I think my mistake was intentionally choosing the worst lines (bumps, potholes, loose rocks, road side *trashes*) just to test how plush the Fox fork is. :madman:


----------



## s0s0jeff (Jul 28, 2012)

Drove over 2 hours to pick her up:thumbsup:
[URL="


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

My new saddle came in!
WTB Silverado Comp SE. It looks great on my bike. Pics are coming soon.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Reelchef67 said:


> Today I rode my newly built up Gt Distortion 1.0 frame for 10 miles up into north shore trails and home. Sunny but but very cold...


Isn't that a 140 front/100 rear? 
How does it ride?


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

I did IT!! Yey Me! 
I made it all the way to the top without putting my feet on the trail! FIRST for me...last time I petered out as the last section gets steeper...
^^ Pleasanton Valley California^^
Took a good 30min @ 2MPH spinning up the trail that zigzags up to the top of the ridge...THEN after tooling aournd up top...BOMB down!! So FUN!!
All my bendy parts of my body hurt but it was worth it! Can't wait to go back...


----------



## Hooch (Jun 30, 2006)

sadly nothing exciting, went shopping


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

After ripping my pants i got to find out what it was like to come trucking down a mountain bar assed. Talking full moon...teach me to go commando on the trails again. On a unrelated note managed to bend the rails on my seat ended up getting a upgrade under warranty


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Yesterday I rode down and up my slushy driveway. It was great fun. Today it rained so all I did was look at my bike.


----------



## Kryptoroxx (Apr 11, 2013)

Finally went tubeless!! One tire was easy peazy and the other had so many pinholes I swear machinegun Kelly used it for target practice. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

Mounted up some new rubber to some new rims... Tubeless for the first time. Took it on a test ride around the neighborhood... Can NOT wait to ride. Lost 2+lbs and went from 2.10" rubber to 2.35". So happy. Not the best wheelset out there, but for a $228, the price was too good to pass up. Also came with 15ta, 20mm adapters, skewers, rim tape pre-installed and 2 bottles of sealant. Great deal.


----------



## mtb_beginner (Jul 20, 2013)

My LBS converted my Crave Pro to tubeless today. It lost 0.8 lbs after conversion.


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

I rode my mtb 15 miles along the bike path at the beach. Not my fastest time, but close to it. The taller gears on the new bike make a big difference on the road. I need to decide if the benefit of tubeless on dirt outweigh the detriment (lower PSI) on the road.


----------



## LB412 (Nov 28, 2012)

^its a mountain bike not road bike


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

You could always increase the pressure for road riding?


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

LB412 said:


> ^its a mountain bike not road bike


I know that. But it's my only bike.

I will not buy a second bike.

I will ride on the road with cars only to get to a trail. And, I would not ride road tires on the bike path -- too much sand.


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

GelatiCruiser said:


> You could always increase the pressure for road riding?


Stan's says no more than 40 psi


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Bruce in SoCal said:


> I rode my mtb 15 miles along the bike path at the beach. Not my fastest time, but close to it. The taller gears on the new bike make a big difference on the road. I need to decide if the benefit of tubeless on dirt outweigh the detriment (lower PSI) on the road.


I thought your bike got stolen last week? Didja end up getting it back?


----------



## Mountainshredder456 (Feb 2, 2014)

i got two flat tires! it sucks so bad..


----------



## Rogue426 (May 5, 2013)

Rode 20 miles and I'm beat from it. I'm probably going to get my HT out and do a quick 5 road miles around the neighborhood.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Zipped around the 'hood on the snowmobile for a couple hours and packed down ~10 miles fire road/trail so we can get out there on the bikes once things freeze back up. Yay combustion!


----------



## Royale_With_Cheese (Feb 14, 2014)

Maiden voyage on my new '14 Trek Remedy 9. Thing rips!


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

slapheadmofo said:


> I thought your bike got stolen last week? Didja end up getting it back?


I bought a new bike. A giant Talon 27.5. I couldn't be without a bike.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Bruce in SoCal said:


> I bought a new bike. A giant Talon 27.5. I couldn't be without a bike.


Right on. Hey, at least you couldn't get a better excuse to get a new ride.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

Did insurance cover the other one?


----------



## danielsilva (Aug 13, 2011)

Cleaned and pretty much rebuilt my hardtail ( excluding the fork, that will be later on ). Been on storage for quite some months so i thought it would be better to clean, regrease and retighten everything before riding.
It was a good decision too because last time i rode it was mid November, some parts like my rear hub were completely gunked up ... those dt swiss bearings are some tough mofos.


----------



## mtb_beginner (Jul 20, 2013)

Can't ride my bike today, because I sprained my wrist trying to learn to bunny hop yesterday.


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

Reinstalled a mountain king 2 2.2 tubeless as it had so many sidewall leaks it kept going flat. Finally got it sealed up after 2 days. So I went and did a quick 8 mile loop in the Bosque.


----------



## pwomble (Jun 30, 2013)

Waiting on the new Cannondale I ordered last week. Should be at the shop tommorrow or Wednesday. Too bad I won't be home from a work trip until Saturday...


----------



## mercyNside (Jan 22, 2014)

Put some Lizard skins on her....


----------



## mercyNside (Jan 22, 2014)

pwomble said:


> Waiting on the new Cannondale I ordered last week. Should be at the shop tommorrow or Wednesday. Too bad I won't be home from a work trip until Saturday...


Nice.... What did you get?


----------



## redrezo (Jul 10, 2013)

overseas in a country where people have never seen a 29er before and stare at you like you're some kind of alien if you wear mtb gear. Still riding around here with an MTB here is not just fun but also pretty damn useful from getting from A to B.

Was an interesting trip, can't throw a rock in the air with out it hitting a pagoda or temple. Though the area has tons of thorns and I got like 11-12 punctures on the trails, luckily I used slime tubes and they did a pretty damn good job of keeping the bike running while I was out there only had to use my pump a little bit to re-inflate back to PSI after pulling out the thorns and spinning the tires for the slime to circulate. Totally got my money's worth (bike + slime tubes that is lol).


----------



## HawkGX (May 24, 2012)

Did my first-ever night ride. Got a Cygolite Expilion 300 for Christmas and finally put it to work on the trail. Went pretty well and I can tell already I'll enjoy night riding a lot? Very different riding experience on a trail I ride a lot. Found out the obvious stuff right away: 1) never outride your light; 2) a 2-light setup - bar & helmet mount isn't just hype, feels like it'll be a necessity; and 3) first night ride is definitely best on a trail you're already familiar with. This was also the first time riding with my first pair of 5-Tens... really felt the grip, even on a cheap pair of pin platforms. What others have said about having to really lift your foot up to reposition was absolutely true for me.


----------



## LB412 (Nov 28, 2012)

HawkGX said:


> Did my first-ever night ride. Got a Cygolite Expilion 300 for Christmas and finally put it to work on the trail. Went pretty well and I can tell already I'll enjoy night riding a lot? Very different riding experience on a trail I ride a lot. Found out the obvious stuff right away: 1) never outride your light; 2) a 2-light setup - bar & helmet mount isn't just hype, feels like it'll be a necessity; and 3) first night ride is definitely best on a trail you're already familiar with. This was also the first time riding with my first pair of 5-Tens... really felt the grip, even on a cheap pair of pin platforms. What others have said about having to really lift your foot up to reposition was absolutely true for me.


I use 2 1200 Lumen lights. One on the bar and one on the helmet. Its a much better solution. If I had to pick one I would definitely say the helmet is most important.


----------



## Woodzy (Jun 9, 2013)

Went for a ride yesterday and ended up coming home with three stitches in my upper lip after my bike slipped out from under me on a corner and I hit a log on the side of the trail.


----------



## mercyNside (Jan 22, 2014)

Woodzy said:


> Went for a ride yesterday and ended up coming home with three stitches in my upper lip after my bike slipped out from under me on a corner and I hit a log on the side of the trail.


Ouch! That's no fun!


----------



## Marc2211 (Aug 6, 2013)

Woodzy said:


> Went for a ride yesterday and ended up coming home with three stitches in my upper lip after my bike slipped out from under me on a corner and I hit a log on the side of the trail.


Ouch, hope you get better soon  yesterday was a day for it I think - http://forums.mtbr.com/cyclocross/toe-overlap-dislocated-fractured-my-wrist-morning-900852.html

Partial dislocation and fractured wrist for me - Now living in fear of toe overlap. :S


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Awesome...looks dry...and OLD...Cambodia?


redrezo said:


> overseas in a country where people have never seen a 29er before and stare at you like you're some kind of alien if you wear mtb gear. Still riding around here with an MTB here is not just fun but also pretty damn useful from getting from A to B.
> 
> Was an interesting trip, can't throw a rock in the air with out it hitting a pagoda or temple. Though the area has tons of thorns and I got like 11-12 punctures on the trails, luckily I used slime tubes and they did a pretty damn good job of keeping the bike running while I was out there only had to use my pump a little bit to re-inflate back to PSI after pulling out the thorns and spinning the tires for the slime to circulate. Totally got my money's worth (bike + slime tubes that is lol).
> 
> ...


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

Went ice fishing. The usual Canadian stuff eh.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Stopped by the LBS and looked at helmets. I think I have to resign myself to the fact that I am going to look like a dweeb no matter what helmet I get.


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

alphajaguars said:


> Stopped by the LBS and looked at helmets. I think I have to resign myself to the fact that I am going to look like a dweeb no matter what helmet I get.


^ It's a helmet. Not a magic lamp!


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

Todays helmets are far nicer looking then the one I had 20 years ago, trust me the new ones arn't bad at all. Look at the Fox ones and MET is releasing a new full face XC helmet this year. Not as big and clunky as a DH helmet.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## redrezo (Jul 10, 2013)

Burt4x4 said:


> Awesome...looks dry...and OLD...Cambodia?


You got the right continent but wrong country, it's actually Bagan, Burma. Tons of tourists usually flock to this location but they miss out on alot because they have to stay on the main roads as none of the bikes they have are well equipped enough to dish it out on the trails. The MTB is very useful to get to alot of places where car's can't reach (single track trails) good when you want to visit villages and far flung sites.


----------



## Irongrave (Mar 16, 2012)

Sat and spun for 30 mins last night.


----------



## sroc3 (Feb 28, 2014)

*Ride my new Trek 4300 *

Recently got a new Trek 4300  loving it so far! Hit a local trail for the 2nd day in a row!!! 5% gradient average so not too shabby  it's in the Palisades - Will Rogers State Park.


----------



## rockNnachos (Jun 26, 2010)

*first day out since surgery to repair toen bicep tendon*

Reservoir #3 - Paris Mountain

















kitty approved!


----------



## mort1369 (Oct 12, 2013)

New seatpost with a little more offset, different saddle, new stem, reinstalled the original knobbies and rack.


----------



## Tripped1 (Jun 29, 2013)

Got a new saddle, tires, clampy grips, and clipless shoes, pedals......of course it's the worst rain storm socal has seen in like 4-5 years, of course.

So tomorrow while I'm rained in I'll put all of this crap on the bike, maybe I can get out Sunday.


----------



## mort1369 (Oct 12, 2013)

Tripped1 said:


> Of course it's the worst rain storm socal has seen in like 4-5 years, of course.


Tell me about it. I live in Bullhead City, AZ, and am getting your leftovers. AND I'm entered in a car show tomorrow.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

mort1369 said:


> Tell me about it. I live in Bullhead City, AZ, and am getting your leftovers. AND I'm entered in a car show tomorrow.


Nothing worse than getting it all prettied up and heading out on wet roads.


----------



## Tripped1 (Jun 29, 2013)

slapheadmofo said:


> Nothing worse than getting it all prettied up and heading out on wet roads.


Don't really care about the roads, but the trails have to be a disaster right now.

.....not doing more damage and all of that


----------



## Kryptoroxx (Apr 11, 2013)

Tripped1 said:


> Got a new saddle, tires, clampy grips, and clipless shoes, pedals......of course it's the worst rain storm socal has seen in like 4-5 years, of course.
> 
> So tomorrow while I'm rained in I'll put all of this crap on the bike, maybe I can get out Sunday.


It's so much rain 29 palms flooded Lol! I went riding the ridges by where I live and found a wonderful dh line after I finish climbing with a few jumps along the way. Good ride today and no flats.

smartphone spell check in effect


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Tuned it up for my first ride on the dirt tomorrow.


----------



## wes75 (Mar 1, 2014)

I did not do anything on my bike today. Mainly because I do not have one  I want to buy a bike for light trails though. I have looked at a few older Treks. The only problem I am having is a guy wanting $225 for a 1999 830 AL or $250 for an 05' 4300 (orange model without discs) Trying to stay away from department stores. I am sure something will come up.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Tripped1 said:


> Don't really care about the roads, but the trails have to be a disaster right now.


I was thinking about the car. Bikes are supposed to get filthy, show cars not so much.


----------



## WarbyD (Jan 14, 2014)

Took my hardtail 29er out for her maiden offroad play today.. Langford Park, Jarrahdale.. Awesome fun 









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomahawk3Niner (Feb 13, 2014)

Poured rain on us during the ride home. Fun ride anyway!


----------



## TomW in KC (Mar 1, 2014)

Put some ESI Chunky's on my '14 Camber Expert Carbon Evo. It's 16 degrees in KC looking forward to giving the new grips a try.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

played with my sag (I know, sounz dodge) first time... was fun ;-P

Sent from my i9100 Warbird


----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)

Pulled 40+ Goats heads from my tyres & replaced both tubes...there's an hour of my life I won't get back


----------



## Kryptoroxx (Apr 11, 2013)

wes75 said:


> I did not do anything on my bike today. Mainly because I do not have one  I want to buy a bike for light trails though. I have looked at a few older Treks. The only problem I am having is a guy wanting $225 for a 1999 830 AL or $250 for an 05' 4300 (orange model without discs) Trying to stay away from department stores. I am sure something will come up.


Patience is your friend. I picked up an 07 or 08 Canfield Balance pretty tricked out for 800. Only thing I've replaced is the tires for terrain.

smartphone spell check in effect


----------



## mort1369 (Oct 12, 2013)

mort1369 said:


> Tell me about it. I live in Bullhead City, AZ, and am getting your leftovers. AND I'm entered in a car show tomorrow.





slapheadmofo said:


> Nothing worse than getting it all prettied up and heading out on wet roads.





Tripped1 said:


> Don't really care about the roads, but the trails have to be a disaster right now.
> 
> .....not doing more damage and all of that


Yes, but I don't off road my Mustang.


----------



## mort1369 (Oct 12, 2013)

slapheadmofo said:


> I was thinking about the car. Bikes are supposed to get filthy, show cars not so much.


It can and does get a little dirty. Not only is it my show car, it's also my daily driver.


----------



## mort1369 (Oct 12, 2013)

TheJesusfreak said:


> Pulled 40+ Goats heads from my tyres & replaced both tubes...there's an hour of my life I won't get back


I know how you feel. I've ridden to where I work (6.5 mi. one way), looked down at my front tire to notice the brown stripe from dozens of those things stuck in there.


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

Beach ride.


----------



## dirtbyte (Aug 23, 2011)

TheJesusfreak said:


> Pulled 40+ Goats heads from my tyres & replaced both tubes...there's an hour of my life I won't get back


Actually, you will get some / all of it back, because now you will be quicker at changing a tube and next time you are out on the trail, you will be able to change it out quicker  I run tubeless and on the RARE occasion that it wont seal up and I have to put a tube in, I can do it in well under 5 minutes


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

Rode.


----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)

mtbdennis said:


> Actually, you will get some / all of it back, because now you will be quicker at changing a tube and next time you are out on the trail, you will be able to change it out quicker  I run tubeless and on the RARE occasion that it wont seal up and I have to put a tube in, I can do it in well under 5 minutes


The changing tube part of it only took about 5 mins a wheel... The remainder of the time was spent removing all the thorns from the tyres... A process that ended up involving a pair of tweasers, a pair of needle nosed pliers and some very sore fingers


----------



## coling (Jul 31, 2012)

Rode it for the first time! 2013 Rumblefish with RS Revelation and Fox CTD DRCV shock. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

^nice, you will love that fork....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

Tripped1 said:


> Got a new saddle, tires, clampy grips, and clipless shoes, pedals......of course it's the worst rain storm socal has seen in like 4-5 years, of course.
> 
> So tomorrow while I'm rained in I'll put all of this crap on the bike, maybe I can get out Sunday.


I will take rain anyday over our current -20 and 2 feet of snow.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

^ No way! Rain makes mud! I'm lovin coming home after a 3hr ride with a clean bike.


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

Cleaner than when I left usually. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WarbyD (Jan 14, 2014)

Went out with a mate for another play at jarrahdale, ended up exploring / getting lost on firetrails lol.. Total 3hrs or so of cruising around firetrails and singletrack. Awesome morning!

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bart Simpson (Feb 21, 2014)

Did 12 miles yesterday and it got it a little dirty so I just finished washing it and did some minor adjustments. 
I'm going to shorten my front brake cable some time this week. But until then, it looks nice and shiny.


----------



## Puma (Dec 28, 2013)

Enough snow drifts actually melted so I could get out and do a quick 4.65 miles, mostly road riding, still.


----------



## sroc3 (Feb 28, 2014)

Well......this was more of over the past weekend, but I have to share  Saturday - went on my first ride through Sycamore Canyon (Ventura County, CA). Gorgeous fire road trail w/ some climbs....14 miles of awesomeness!!! Then Sunday went to Fontana, CA to check out the Pros do some Super-D downhill competition. They're crazy. I'm convinced of this. After seeing that I don't know how the Red Bull Rampage people do it. Insane.

Here's my Strava link if you're interested to check out my Sycamore Canyon ride 
Bike Ride Profile | Sycamore Canyon 1st Ride near Malibu | Times and Records | Strava


----------



## RConcheiro (Mar 10, 2014)

Awesome thread. Going to scribe. Love seeing what other people are riding and the different scenes. Will post my ride tomorrow!


----------



## dirtbyte (Aug 23, 2011)

Had a great ride yesterday out in the Phoenix Sonoran Preserve
























Bikes are effin cool!


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Looked at it longingly.


----------



## mort1369 (Oct 12, 2013)

Finally got the rear wheel back on the Kona:thumbsup::thumbsup:. Now that it's not doing a hula dance I'm able to tighten up on the stupid rear V-brake.


----------



## mayberry32 (Sep 17, 2011)

New helmet, new shoes....so I rode 5 miles or so adjusting my helmet and cleats to prepare for my longer ride tomorrow. 68 and sunny in north Georgia tomorrow. I love springtime in the south!


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Perfect riding right out my door yesterday, cross town to the local brewery for a couple tasty samples and back on a bunch of stuff I've packed in with the snowmobile. Rode probably 7 miles and only punched through a couple times as long as I stayed on the tread path. Smooth as a sidewalk for the most part, nice and peaceful, lots of little critters out and about. Can't wait to get back on dirt, but it was good to get out.


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

Great day for a ride. Just on the edge of too hot. I set a new personal record for the final 0.7 miles along the paved bike path: 1 minute, 55 seconds, for an average speed of 20.7 mph. Of the 3,345 recorded Strava times for this stretch of the route, I am tied as the 939th fastest. Not bad considering I’m on a mountain bike.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Rode, crashed, rode...did that jump that I was afraid of..crashed...did it again this time FAster..WEeeeeee No crash good!!
Now..Whiskey time..I bent my foot and spikes got the back of my lower leg..blood driped to my sock, 3 bruses oh and scraped my knee too !!
Good TImes I forgot to whip out the camera..


----------



## afdave14 (Mar 9, 2014)

*First Ride!*

Took my very first bike (Trek Fuel Ex 7) out for a spin today. Went to Government Canyon here in San Antonio. I had a blast but my ass hurts. Is it normal for a first time ride, or am I just riding wrong?

I was super exhausted after I was done. I went on an intermediate trail that turned into a challenging one at the end. After I went down that one for a mile or two (it was kicking my butt), I went back and had a blast going downhill for a change.

Any tips for a noob? I'm looking forward to getting back out next week!


----------



## WarbyD (Jan 14, 2014)

The sore arse is normal and will go away.. A good set of riding shorts will help!

I went to Jarrahdale third weekend in a row and had a fun but relatively short ride.. Broke a spoke on Wednesday so had the bike in the shop to get it fixed Friday, today was first rode out n broke another spoke -.-









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Bruce in SoCal said:


> Great day for a ride. Just on the edge of too hot. I set a new personal record for the final 0.7 miles along the paved bike path: 1 minute, 55 seconds, for an average speed of 20.7 mph. Of the 3,345 recorded Strava times for this stretch of the route, I am tied as the 939th fastest. Not bad considering I'm on a mountain bike.


Strava-ing the kiddie path sounds like a small slice of my personal version of hell.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Got out for 14 miles yesterday. 

Raining today, tomorrow, and Wednesday. 

Hopefully the trails will be dry on Friday.


----------



## sroc3 (Feb 28, 2014)

I did two rides today on my Trek Fuel EX 7  one morning ride at 9:30 in Wilwood Park. Was actually really amazing - first stream crossing, first single track-hardcore downhill (well, probably not a "real" downhill run, but pretty damn fast for me!), first switchbacks I just had to dismount on cause I didn't wanna fly off the mountain, first "fishtail" to go into a left turn (it was a last ditch effort cause I was going WAY too fast to turn into it - actually pulled it off and for a second felt like a pro flying through the forest in British Colombia like on T.V......"felt" being the operative word in that sentence). And finally - my 2nd ride which was an hours drive away but well worth the 38 min I spent doing two loops on it. Very fast fire road downhill runs  yipeeee!!!! Now I need to rest for a day and heal my body :thumbsup:


----------



## Short Circuit (Nov 17, 2013)

I am almost finished the rebuild of my Giant ATX 840 mountain bike.
Yesterday I installed a new Cane creek headset and today I went and picked up a WTB front rim that uses a quick disconnect.
I have replaced everything but the rear rim, shifters and brake levers. Still waiting on my headset spacers (hence the extra stem below the handlebars) and handgrip locks to show up.
I've spent more money on this rebuild than I could have bought a 2 year old mountain bike for but I had fun rebuilding this and would do it again in a second.

Mark


----------



## RConcheiro (Mar 10, 2014)

Pictures from yesterday's ride.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomahawk3Niner (Feb 13, 2014)

Today I rode my MTB to work. Saturday was when the real dirt fun was: http://dirtsweatgears.com/honey-bee-3152014/


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

afdave14 said:


> Took my very first bike (Trek Fuel Ex 7) out for a spin today. Went to Government Canyon here in San Antonio. I had a blast but my ass hurts. Is it normal for a first time ride, or am I just riding wrong?
> 
> I was super exhausted after I was done. I went on an intermediate trail that turned into a challenging one at the end. After I went down that one for a mile or two (it was kicking my butt), I went back and had a blast going downhill for a change.
> 
> Any tips for a noob? I'm looking forward to getting back out next week!


Head to the noob section - Padded shorts padded shorts padded shorts or else it will always hurt!


----------



## Tomahawk3Niner (Feb 13, 2014)

afdave14 said:


> Took my very first bike (Trek Fuel Ex 7) out for a spin today. Went to Government Canyon here in San Antonio. I had a blast but my ass hurts. Is it normal for a first time ride, or am I just riding wrong?
> 
> I was super exhausted after I was done. I went on an intermediate trail that turned into a challenging one at the end. After I went down that one for a mile or two (it was kicking my butt), I went back and had a blast going downhill for a change.
> 
> Any tips for a noob? I'm looking forward to getting back out next week!


Ride more. Your rear end will get used yo the seat most likely... Or you might need a different seat. Ride the one you have for a couple weeks though.


----------



## WarbyD (Jan 14, 2014)

Bought it a friend 

Decided I want to pretty much keep the 29" hardtail as dedicated commuter, and I'm loving this MTB caper.. So..









27.5" 140mm travel.. Should be fun  hitting pemberton this weekend for a little family getaway, so of course taking my new baby for a play too!

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## peanutz (Mar 8, 2014)

I broke the rear derailleur, and got punched in the chest by the handlebar when the wheel locked up on a climb. New bike cant get here fast enough (been riding the same walmart junk for 6 years finally dead).


----------



## provin1327 (Mar 31, 2013)

Installed a Manitou Tower Pro 80mm fork


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Third time this week to hit this particular trail, and it's only Wednesday ;~) I hadn't done it for a while and kind of forgot how much fun it was.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

^^^FUN^^^ what state is that in?


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

thought about it all day and how i can't ride it because its sitting in the shop getting the fork warrantied


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Burt4x4 said:


> ^^^FUN^^^ what state is that in?


Los Angeles County, CA, 45 minutes from downtown :~)


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

WOW never would have thought only 45 min to get away from all that pavement!! IN L.A. !! LOL 
I'm up here in the Central Valley...
Looks like alot of fun riding the ridge along the top...


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Carbon Cyn*

Yesterday's ride - sorry forgot my phone in the car... 12miles r/t beginner fire road but a good work out.


----------



## boomy169 (Apr 23, 2013)

not today but sunday... about 3 miles


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

jeffj said:


> Los Angeles County, CA, 45 minutes from downtown :~)


East? is that Chino Hills?


----------



## lillyofthevalley (Mar 15, 2014)

Today I bought my mountain bike. Tomorrow I will ride, if it's above freezing....


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

nice 12 mile loop in the foothills today. Tomorrow I take it in to get an angled headset installed


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

jcd46 said:


> East? is that Chino Hills?


North, off of I-5


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

jeffj said:


> North, off of I-5


oh ok - near the Sierras then? looks awesome


----------



## leothethird (Mar 20, 2014)

Took my bike out to Upper Peter's Canyon for the first time. Road all around, got lost but found my way out - followed to other gentlemen back to the front parking area. Helped a drunk old guy who got a nasty nail through his tube. Gave him my spare and he paid me $10bucks for it. So went back to Rock'nRoad (LBS) and picked up another spare in case I need it or some other soul out there. It was a great first ride and I know I'll be back up there riding. That one big hill (Big Red I think it's called) was a rush - clocked 29.5mph!!


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

leothethird said:


> Took my bike out to Upper Peter's Canyon for the first time. Road all around, got lost but found my way out - followed to other gentlemen back to the front parking area. Helped a drunk old guy who got a nasty nail through his tube. Gave him my spare and he paid me $10bucks for it. So went back to Rock'nRoad (LBS) and picked up another spare in case I need it or some other soul out there. It was a great first ride and I know I'll be back up there riding. That one big hill (Big Red I think it's called) was a rush - clocked 29.5mph!!


That actually sounds like a great ride. Good on you for helping that guy out too. 
You're doing it right.


----------



## WarbyD (Jan 14, 2014)

Yesterday and again this morning hit up "Relentless Blue XC" track in Pemberton.. Had a blast, loving my new ride 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yurik (Aug 25, 2012)

I rode this trail! Great day to get up into the high mountains, stuff is finally opening up!


----------



## morepower (May 14, 2012)

Not been out for a couple of weeks.. But the last ride I had at Cannock was a mix of good and bad. Good that I did 2 laps and felt fine at the end of the ride apart from a stiff shoulder after a little off at the 1 mile mark.. A stupid little off which just wrenched my shoulder enough to still be sore 2 weeks later but I manned up and still did both laps.

Bad... about half way round the second lap some guy passed me before a section with some quite good rollers which are a great laugh if you get it right.. But get it wrong.. This poor guy did.. I entered the third of about 5 or 6 of them and heard a groaning noise so pulled up as hard as I could.. I only just stopped in time as it is a really fast section. It seems he got caught out by the two definite lines and was launched to the side and had a suspected broken rib and a possible AC shoulder ligament separation or fractured collar bone. I stopped but a few riders didn't stop to help and eventually 3 of us had stopped to help him off the trail and down to the car park which was only 400 or so yards away! A bit off when people will not stop on trail to help an injured rider....

After the ride I think I want to try a slightly longer stem as the one on the bike is a short-ish 65mm long one and I have just ordered a 90mm Crank Bros Cobalt 3 stem to see if it helps with adding a little more weight over the front. The Orange Crush is a compact bike which is great fun down hill but a little short when climbing. 
Crank Brothers Cobalt 3 Stem | Chain Reaction Cycles
I also ordered a Conti 2.4 X King with folding bead for the front to go with the 2.4 Mountain King II on the rear. I just hope they work as a good match front and rear... 
Continental X-King MTB Tyre | Chain Reaction Cycles


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

About 12 miles today with the wife...


----------



## Tomahawk3Niner (Feb 13, 2014)

We did Honey Bee again today. Love the trail. Great weather here in the desert right now.. Ride report: https://dirtsweatgears.com/honey-bee-3222014/


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Gouda Cheez (Feb 18, 2013)

Rode it. Longer ride than I've ever done - was great. Then I came home and did a little service on it. Today I learned how to (and then did) service the hubs on my bike. A year ago there was no way I would've tried to tackle something like this. It's a nice feeling to learn more and more every time I work on it.


----------



## morepower (May 14, 2012)

Had a free day so went to see my dad and took the bike for a little ride out.... Set off from dads in town and rode to Sherwood pines do do most of the red route and then ride back to dads.. Nothing eventful to be honest and no breakdowns or punctures... I actually enjoyed it more than I had expected and didnt feel as bad as I have done previously... I still feel like a beginner and unfit when I get passed. But what the hell, I am out there getting miles under my belt.... 
Mountain biking Workout | Endomondo


----------



## sroc3 (Feb 28, 2014)

Forgot to post....but how about what I did this past SAT and SUN? 

Sat - did a ride in Chino Hills State Park - about an hour's drive from me and man....what a gem. Great, vast expanse of meadows and hills. Awesome.

Sun - Morning group ride at Sycamore Canyon.....saw a new trail or two and its also another beautiful ride. Then in the pm I had a Demo ride on an Ibis Ripley out in the Santa Monica Mountains. OMG....what a bike. I want one.....hopefully soon


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

First ride on the new slacker (1.5 degree) headset. Felt more confident on the downhill sections and it seemed to perform better on the tech uphill as well.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

SRAM's warranty is awesome. Too bad most of their products are crap, and that is probably why their warranty is so good. But the reason I bring this up is because last week, I brought my Recon Silver to my LBS for repairs, and they sent it in to RockShox for warranty. Turns out RockShox had no Recons in stock and instead they sent a Sid RCT3. 
And all I wanted was a Reba. So while I did not do anything on my MTB today, or even for the past week, that makes up for it.


----------



## RConcheiro (Mar 10, 2014)

morepower said:


> Had a free day so went to see my dad and took the bike for a little ride out.... Set off from dads in town and rode to Sherwood pines do do most of the red route and then ride back to dads.. Nothing eventful to be honest and no breakdowns or punctures... I actually enjoyed it more than I had expected and didnt feel as bad as I have done previously... I still feel like a beginner and unfit when I get passed. But what the hell, I am out there getting miles under my belt....
> Mountain biking Workout | Endomondo


Wow max speed 34mph. Very nice!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

-R. Concheiro
SWAMP Mountain Bike Club
GIANT Revel 29er (2014)

facebook.com/rconcheiro
instagram.com/the_roberto_concheiro


----------



## morepower (May 14, 2012)

Yep that top speed was on the homeward road section down hill.. I could have pushed harder but as the speed limit is 30mph anyway and there were speed humps I didnt try any harder... I did overtake a car at one point though... haha. OK it had slowed for the speed hump but still the look on her face as I passed her was priceless...


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

hopefully that works for me to lol my bike is in the shop for warranty work on a recon gold that was on my el mariachi


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I put the Sid on my Cobia today. 
I payed $50 in labor for it (to get a new steerer tube), but the fork is sick, and when it retails at over $1000, it is completely worth it.
Then I bought a Fox Flux helmet.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Too bad most of their products are crap...


How can you say that when you have no experience with their products? You've made these claims before, but have also admitted you've never really used anything from Sram except their lowest-end brakes.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

I looked at the box it was delivered in today.


Sent from a telecommunication device with a touch screen keyboard.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

pcmxa said:


> First ride on the new slacker (1.5 degree) headset. Felt more confident on the downhill sections and it seemed to perform better on the tech uphill as well.


Nice. Glad that worked out for you.


----------



## Yurik (Aug 25, 2012)

Today in Aspen, Colorado... Endo crash, lol


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

Rode 12 miles in crappy flurry/freezing rain/snow conditions. :madmax:

Surprisingly, traction was pretty decent. Only spun on a few uphill logs, still cleared a 32" built-up.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> How can you say that when you have no experience with their products? You've made these claims before, but have also admitted you've never really used anything from Sram except their lowest-end brakes.


I have ridden bikes with X3, X4, X5, X7, Elixir 1, Elixir 3. The only reason for this is because the bikes I have test ridden have Shimano. 
I like the 11 speed drivetrains and The forks, but most of their other products (other than XX, XO, X9) are really bad.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

CannondaleF9 said:


> I have ridden bikes with X3, X4, X5, X7, Elixir 1, Elixir 3. The only reason for this is because the bikes I have test ridden have Shimano.
> I like the 11 speed drivetrains and The forks, but most of their other products (other than XX, XO, X9) are really bad.


That's like me saying "I have ridden bikes with Tourney, Acera, Altus, and Deore along with Shimano's low end hydro brakes. I like their highest end stuff (that I've only read reviews about), but I'm gonna base my opinions of the company and their products off the crap I have actually used." Kinda dumb, right?


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

DethWshBkr said:


> Rode 12 miles in crappy flurry/freezing rain/snow conditions. :madmax:
> 
> Surprisingly, traction was pretty decent. Only spun on a few uphill logs, still cleared a 32" built-up.
> 
> ...


Dang Bro..you got some cleaning to do there..hope there is not that roadsalt too YUCK...awesome!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

(Yesterday) 8miles @ Bonnelli Park in SoCal - Some too technical downhill that I avoided but improving on each ride.

Man this is fun!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> That's like me saying "I have ridden bikes with Tourney, Acera, Altus, and Deore along with Shimano's low end hydro brakes. I like their highest end stuff (that I've only read reviews about), but I'm gonna base my opinions of the company and their products off the crap I have actually used." Kinda dumb, right?


You are right, I do read reviews. That is how I have learned about SRAM. Their warranty is awesome, but I don't want to buy something knowing that I will probably have to be inconvenienced by bringing it into a dealer. And because I read reviews I bought an XT rear derailleur and brakes because I knew they are awesome and work well.

BTW I love the Sid!


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

Burt4x4 said:


> Dang Bro..you got some cleaning to do there..hope there is not that roadsalt too YUCK...awesome!


That is all ice/frost/snow, except what is obviously mud. We rode all trails. Bike looks beautiful now, after it all melted!

The logs and roots were surprisingly tractable, rocks - not so much!


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

DethWshBkr said:


> That is all ice/frost/snow, except what is obviously mud. We rode all trails. Bike looks beautiful now, after it all melted!
> 
> The logs and roots were surprisingly tractable, rocks - not so much!


That bike looks happy to me.

(Might wanna ditch the plastic spoke guard thing tho).


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2014)

Rode 21.1, half in 40-45 mph winds. Rode around a tree that blew down and a big chunk of concrete some jackass threw on the trail. Spent the second half of the ride hanging on and hoping the wind wouldn't knock me over.


----------



## Speedwagon98 (Mar 25, 2014)

Today I stayed home, and looked for all my cycling gear in boxes(I moved a month ago). I rode Monday and Tuesday... the sit bones are a little sore from not being on a bicycle in several months.


----------



## sroc3 (Feb 28, 2014)

I just came back from an epic night ride in the mountains. We started to climb at sunset and blasted down the mountain in total darkness with only our headlights leading the way. Bam! Awesome!  I LOVE MOUNTAIN BIkING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

Several days of rain have me sitting on the sidelines. Supposed to be a nice weekend and I'll be ready.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Took my new bike out for a 4.4 mile shake down run, first time on dirt in 12 years. Wouldn't you know I got a flat 10 minutes into my ride.








Overall I had an awesome time though. Note the **** eating grin.








Sent from a telecommunication device with a touch screen keyboard.


----------



## Yurik (Aug 25, 2012)

Check out Team 9.8's new crash and fail reel, episode 1! It consists of all of our recent crash/fail videos plus slow motion of each crash.

This is all of our crashes over the last ~6 months or so haha. One of them just yesterday... :madman:


----------



## ZKK007 (Feb 19, 2014)

Successfully bleed my Avid hydraulic brakes for the first time!








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mort1369 (Oct 12, 2013)

Took the Kona out for the first time since the beginning of the year (compared to my Raleigh USA Olympian the Kona's a real workout). Went to the bank (about a half mile), then to the Colorado River Heritage Park & Trails in Laughlin (about seven miles), rode around there for a while, even went on the horse trails (and paid for it, sugar sand is a leg killer), then back home.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

went for a good climb and bomb down... selfie - losing bit of gravy








Sent from my i9100 Warbird


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

my trusty steed

Sent from my i9100 Warbird


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

I did my first jump today! Home built ramp, only about 20-24" off the ground, but it's the first time I have jumped a mountain bike since I used to wheelie off picnic tables on my Y33 in 1995.

I jump motorcycles over 100+' doubles and triple steps, but jumping a mountain bike is still a little scary to me. These things are just still so fragile feeling.


----------



## morepower (May 14, 2012)

Took my bike up to dads again this week... I planned on doing a second Sherwood Forest ride but work caught up with me sadly.... So much for having a day off.......

But when I got home I had a small parcel arrive from CRC. So tomorrow the bike is getting a good strip and clean and the new stem and front tyre is going to be fitted up...

Going to try and get out one day this weekend....


----------



## morepower (May 14, 2012)

Weather today was perfect for a ride...... But couldnt get out sadly.. I did have a couple of hours to go over the bike though and fit the new tyre to the front of the bike... I can honestly say the X King 2.4 looks no larger than the old Mountain King 2.2 which had been fitted to it.... The new stem looks great with the Crank Bros handle bar. The 30mm longer stem does make the bike feel a little more open but the previous owner had pulled the seat all the way back as far as possible which does not help when you hit those short sharp climbs where the front end wants to go sky ward. Hoping the 30 mm longer stem helps and so does moving the seat forward as I tend to sit and try and spin when I have to climb.. I never feel comfortable stood up on a normal climb so lets see what difference it makes the next time out..

I also spent almost 2 hours cleaning sand from every nook and cranny on the bike. Back to spotless again as I hate having sand just getting deeper and deeper into the bike and bearings. Jizer de-greased the chain too so tomorrow I will be getting it all lubed up again and polished.


----------



## WarbyD (Jan 14, 2014)

Went to Jarrahdale for a rather enjoyable ride in light rain.. Came off once and got some nice gravel rash for my troubles..

Had an absolute blast, as always 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yurik (Aug 25, 2012)

I rode out at 18 Road in Fruita, Colorado. Here is a video of one of the trails, Joe's Ride and Mojos!


----------



## Marc2211 (Aug 6, 2013)

A nice and clam 30km CX ride in the sun. Mostly hilly single track, but some gravel/roads at the start and end nice to get back up to speed after 5 weeks out due to my broken wrist.

Obligatry Alps and Swiss chalet picture!


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

Since it's still to muddy to ride here due to spring thaw I went outside of town and did hill repeats. Not as much fun as singletrack, but at least I was on a bike. Hoping the hills pay off once the trails are good to ride.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattNorv (Jun 1, 2013)

Commuted to work, picked up my Jeep at lunch (getting window replaced) and then rode Blue Sky Basin while my GF ran it. Meet a buddy who just bought a mtn bike and is trying to get back into, made plans for the weekend. Good Day


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Rode around the block with my daughter for the first time. 

Today meeting my buddy for some laps at one of the local trails. 

Saturday is 6 Hours at Warrior Creek. 

Weather is PERFECT for the first time this year.


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

*Parking lot ride with new brakes....*








_Front Levers looking good._







_That is a burly brake caliper, huh?_

Sadly rode around in the parking lot, checking the new brakes I just bolted up.


----------



## Reelchef67 (Aug 21, 2011)

today I put a fox36 float 140 rlc fit fork on my distortion along with a new 29mm rim. And then I set up sag and watched the hailstorm...


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Put on a Race Face 70mm stem.


Sent from a telecommunication device with a touch screen keyboard.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Cleaned and lubed for the 6 Hours of Warrior Creek on Saturday.


----------



## goodyear29er (Apr 29, 2011)

no pictures but went tubeless. Stoked for no more tubes.


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

Got the hard tail out for a road ride and then watched the rain start and wet all the snow. I'm going to drive the 11 hours to Rays. Enough waiting. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sroc3 (Feb 28, 2014)

Installed my Truvativ T20 Carbon bars and ESI Chunkys!!!!!!!!! Woo HOo!!!! ........but can't ride yet due to my bruised sternum.....grrrr. Perhaps tomorrow....PERHAPS!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2014)

sroc3 said:


> Installed my Truvativ T20 Carbon bars and ESI Chunkys!!!!!!!!! Woo HOo!!!! ........but can't ride yet due to my bruised sternum.....grrrr. Perhaps tomorrow....PERHAPS!!!


 Man I feel your pain. Lost January and part of February with Costrocondritis (inflammation of the chest wall cartilage) and still don't feel fully correct.


----------



## JeffH_PA (Nov 11, 2013)

I went to Turkey Humping Ground. There weren't any turkeys there to hump, but I found the clearing quite interesting.

Seriously, I don't know why they do this in central PA, these clearings are all over the place. I'm guessing they're to provide easy eating for deer. Does anybody know?


----------



## Rogue426 (May 5, 2013)

I set my fastest lap time at QW today 39:26.


----------



## L8APXR (Mar 9, 2014)

I went for a morning ride early today, endoe'd onto a tree that had fallen across the trail and for some reason I just didn't see as early as I might have. I didn't hit it but my braking took me over the bars and I ended up in the pushup position with my hands on the trunk of the tree and my bike all tangled up between my legs.

The tree trunk was about 3.5 feet off the ground, so I just rode back and looked for a way around. on my detour I found some AWESOME jumps, table tops and other dirt work that were an absolute blast to ride.

Then, as I reached the point most distant from my house I managed to break my chain and was not able to fix it. I pushed myself along scooter-style until I got to a schoolyard and called the spouselet to please come pick me up.

Took bike to shop and had them put the best chain they had on, because I don't ever want another broken chain again. It put a damper on my whole morning... who knew bike chains could cost $85...

Looking forward to giving it another try tomorrow morning!


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

$85 dollar chains break too.


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

slapheadmofo said:


> $85 dollar chains break too.


Oh yes they do!! Hahaha

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## sroc3 (Feb 28, 2014)

Took my first ride today, after my nasty crash last Sunday that left me w/ a bruised sternum. I went to a local "loop" at Will Rogers Park in Pacific Palisades. Great weather for a ride and I apparently heal like The Wolverine (X-men) - no pain during my ride and felt even better towards the end! Did 5 laps! Glad I did the ride and I'm heading to another Park tomorrow  oh.......and my new carbon bars rock!! Definitely absorbs some of the shock no doubt.


----------



## hOlykamOtie* (Apr 20, 2012)

Replaced my SS bike with different platform pedals and installed a fleabay cyclometer.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Swapped some parts between bikes and added some.
For my 2010 Cannondale F9: 35c Bontrager urban tyres, cheap carbon fibre over alloy 100mm stem, and the stock seat back on. I took the reflectors off the pedals (didn't realize I still had those on.)
For my 2013 Trek 3700 Disk: 2.3 Specialized Eskar for the front, 2.1 Kenda for the rear. I used to be someone who preferred skinnier tyres in the front, but this new setup really works.
For my 1994 Cannondale R300: fixed the rear tube, and replaced the beat up roadie saddle with the white Bontrager saddle from my F9.
For my 2013 Cobia: Stared at it. That thing is sexy.


----------



## L8APXR (Mar 9, 2014)

slapheadmofo said:


> $85 dollar chains break too.


aww man?!!?! please don't say that...


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Fixed the front break rub that popped up during the race yesterday.


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

Finally rolled on the dirt today for the first time this year! 12 miles of nice tacky singletrack. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattNorv (Jun 1, 2013)

9 miles in Lory State Park with a buddy I haven't ridden with in a while


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

Tried to twitch the rear wheel into position in a tight rocky spot I always have to stop and manually position myself through. Didn't work.










Almost no damage but felt really dramatic for a 0mph topple over. 

Did get two PRs in other sections.

Edited for auto correct.


----------



## sroc3 (Feb 28, 2014)

pcmxa said:


> Tried to twitch the rest wheel into position in a tight Rocky spot I always have to stop and poison myself through. Didn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got off easy  I had my own 0 mph topple over a little over a week ago and walked away with a bruised sternum....it was excruciating.


----------



## Reelchef67 (Aug 21, 2011)

I got to ride my usual 11 mile route of trails in warm sunshine.
Vancouver is paradise today.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

took my freshly built bike on it's maiden voyage. needs some tweaks but rides well. been awhile since I rode a mtn bike, **** eating grin ensued.

Guinness themed purely by accident.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Well I have to say I'm proud of myself today. My Carbon Canyon (CA) training is really helping me get better. But today I did my first Strava recorded ride:

Bike Ride Profile | Afternoon Ride near Brea | Times and Records | Strava

If anyone cares lol

And found this little guy on the way up - On the way down a pack of coyotes but no time for pics on that one.


----------



## sroc3 (Feb 28, 2014)

Went on a GREAT end-of-the-day/dusk ride  I was apprehensive at first because I had been riding 3 days in a row, but the outcome was great. My warm-up for the first half mile was not fun, since the trail starts uphill, but once I got into the groove....I was in total control of my suffering. I could constantly keep a steady pace at about 20% below my redline. Push a little more, recover, push again...repeat...
Haven't felt this way since my older days of road biking :thumbsup: This is the point, since I started mtb 2 months ago, where I know I have my fitness dialed in and now it's up to me to make it a steady, uphill climb to the next level of my endurance and strength. 

It's usually the times when you think you shouldn't be going on a ride that it just totally surprises you.....

Let the journey begin.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Got a hitch installed on my car, mounted my 1Up, and test fit my bike.















Sent from a telecommunication device with a touch screen keyboard.


----------



## morepower (May 14, 2012)

Removed the standard 185mm discs and replaced them with Shimano Ice Tech 203mm ones...


----------



## time229er (Oct 30, 2013)

slapheadmofo said:


> $85 dollar chains break too.


they are easier to break than the $30 chain...


----------



## rickyk76 (Mar 26, 2013)

I put a Brooks Swift saddle on today. Now I'm just waiting for my replacement quick lock lever for my forks so I can start breaking it in. God help me but this thing is hard.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm getting ready for the season.. Rebuilt my fork, new rotors and pads, pedals, some cables, new tires, soaked my chain in vinegar and regreased it, new cassette, new seat tomorrow hopefully.. Packed up my saddle bag.. I think she's about ready. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Reelchef67 (Aug 21, 2011)

Did my usual 10 mile endure ride today. Was a balmy 49' felt great.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Yesterda Afternoon*

8.1miles in Bonelli Park (CA)

Before the ride & waiting for a girl and her horse to come down the trail


----------



## Reelchef67 (Aug 21, 2011)

Did my usual 10 mile enduro ride today for the fifth time in a row this week!
woohoo and the weather was sunny


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Got a box of goodies from Jenson today. SLX brakes and 203/180 rotors. I work all day tomorrow, but I promise I'll be busy on Sunday.


Sent from a telecommunication device with a touch screen keyboard.


----------



## WarbyD (Jan 14, 2014)

Went tubeless  used the Joe no flats kit and was amazed how easy it was.. Front wheel I was actually sus that I'd done something wrong it went so well. Rear wasnt quite so smooth as a result of the valve sticking open and dumping all the air. Took a couple goes but got there in the end...

Nobby Nic performance on Alex Rims.. Floor pump, no compressor!

Will leave them sitting in the garage tonight n take for a little ride around the block tomorrow but so far, I'm happy!

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesd1980 (Mar 22, 2014)

Just taggingthe thread for now


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2014)

Swapped tires on the Fargo. Went from the stock Contis to Club Roost CX tires. We'll see if the stay for the season. Stood up from mounting the front tire and noticed a 5' long bull snake had joined me in the garage. Pretty funny, it was trying to rattle it's tail and my Lab was freaking out. Finally got the dog away so I could relocate it to the yard.


----------



## morepower (May 14, 2012)

Went to Sherwood Pines today.... Did almost 18 miles and almost 2 laps of the red route before riding back to my mother in laws house.. 
First ride on the new 203mm Ice Tech discs, they have made a significant difference. Not over powering, possibly more down to the Elixr 5 calipers being a little weak, but loads of modulation and zero fade. Loving the brakes now... 

It was also my first proper ride on the new front tyre. I am now running Conti X King 2.4 on the front and a Mountain King 2.4 on the rear. Both kevlar beaded. I was told I should swap them round as the X king is better on the rear but after today I am so glad I didnt. The bike was flowing through the berms a lot better than the old Mountain King I had been running on the front. Not chatter or the feeling of grip and slip mid corner just loads of grip and when you get some lean angle in to the corner it keeps gripping. I have been told the X Kings are not good tyres and I shouldn't have got them... But after today I am loving the X Kings. The terrain was mostly sand and forestry trails as well as sandstone fire roads and performed faultlessly..


----------



## JeffH_PA (Nov 11, 2013)

Got in an 8 mile ride today. Today is the nicest day here in central PA that we've had in almost exactly 6 months, it's nearly perfect. 2 of those miles were on some pretty cool singletrack. I have to admit after one pretty close call I decided to stick to the more traveled gravel roads for the rest of my ride.

Although my skills are improving I get nervous when I ride tougher trails by myself. Cell phone reception is hit or miss and if I snapped a leg or something it could be quite awhile until someone showed up to help or I drug myself out with my arms. Not sure if that's being a wuss or being smart. I'm leaning towards smart.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I think you are being smart, I'm taking the same approach, can't do it? wont do it. Looks like a fun ride though. 

I got in 13 miles @ Carbon Canyon did a lot better and feeling more confident. I got in 3 rides this week and it feels great, I feel great. 

Some pics:


----------



## inergen (Apr 6, 2014)

Took my new bike out for its first ride to a park near my house and hit up some trails behind it. While in the woods I come up over the crest of a hill and standing there in front of me is the back of a naked girl who was pulling up her underwear. Apparently I rolled up on 2 kids having sex in the woods lol.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

inergen said:


> Took my new bike out for its first ride to a park near my house and hit up some trails behind it. While in the woods I come up over the crest of a hill and standing there in front of me is the back of a naked girl who was pulling up her underwear. Apparently I rolled up on 2 kids having sex in the woods lol.


What no pictures?? LOL j/k!


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Bahahaha...awesome!

I moved dirt for 4 hours on a pumptrack we're doing for our town. Nice day in the woods.


----------



## L8APXR (Mar 9, 2014)

had exhilarating ride, and then unfortunately wrecked badly. Was able to ride home, but had a lot of pain so I went to emergency room.

Ribs broken in side and back, shoulder separated, one lung seems to want to fill with fluid; constantly coughing it up.  

$#CK!!!!

Guess I need to take it easy for a while...

Am half wondering if I need a bike with smaller wheels. not the first time I've found that I just couldn't turn sharper once mid-corner and being carried out. this time just ended worse than the other times.... I wonder if smaller wheels would let me make more mid-corner corrections.

Anyway, am laid up now, worried that it's going to be a while before I can post about riding again...


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Ouch!!!

Get better soon!


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

L8APXR said:


> had exhilarating ride, and then unfortunately wrecked badly. Was able to ride home, but had a lot of pain so I went to emergency room.
> 
> Ribs broken in side and back, shoulder separated, one lung seems to want to fill with fluid; constantly coughing it up.
> 
> ...


Well, that sucks! Wishing you a speedy recovery!

I hit one of my favorite trails for the first time this season. Great ride even with a new saddle.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## time229er (Oct 30, 2013)

L8APXR said:


> had exhilarating ride, and then unfortunately wrecked badly. Was able to ride home, but had a lot of pain so I went to emergency room.
> 
> Ribs broken in side and back, shoulder separated, one lung seems to want to fill with fluid; constantly coughing it up.
> 
> ...


been there...take it easy for a couple days. Broken ribs really suck, but you already are knowing that.

not that you need to hear this now, but you do gotta pick your line earlier on a 29er. And yeah, you can make mid-turn corrections easier on a 26".


----------



## L8APXR (Mar 9, 2014)

time229er said:


> been there...take it easy for a couple days. Broken ribs really suck, but you already are knowing that.
> 
> not that you need to hear this now, but you do gotta pick your line earlier on a 29er. And yeah, you can make mid-turn corrections easier on a 26".


This was sort of a decreasing radius downhill "crescent." was going down it faster than I had in the past, and just couldn't adjust to the decreasing radius...

Anyway, thanks everyone for the encouraging posts and PM's. Really appreciate it.


----------



## havok011101 (Apr 13, 2014)

I put some new tyres on - both Maxxis. DHRII on the back, High Roller 2 on the front, in a 26x2.4 size (huge!!)... The rear seems bigger which I don't know if I'm good with but should be good.

Unfortunately work and a cyclone have kept me from riding this weekend....


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2014)

havok011101 said:


> Unfortunately work and a cyclone have kept me from riding this weekend....


Hope the cyclone didn't cause you any losses. You definitely beat out my wind advisory and intermittent rain excuse. Better luck next weekend.


----------



## Gouda Cheez (Feb 18, 2013)

Rode it. Swapped out the derailleur pulleys since they were a year old and destroyed. Also installed a quick release seatpost clamp. Finally got tired of doing it manually.


----------



## Reelchef67 (Aug 21, 2011)

Today was my 7th ride in 7 days.Except today I dragged my sorry ass after too many drinks last to Squamish to ride.
We did half nelson,pseudo suga1,pseudo suga2,your mom ,phils&cams and then climb.
I am bone tired now and waiting for the what did you do to me body aches tomorrow..


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2014)

Reelchef67 said:


> View attachment 885278
> 
> Today was my 7th ride in 7 days.Except today I dragged my sorry ass after too many drinks last to Squamish to ride.
> We did half nelson,pseudo suga1,pseudo suga2,your mom ,phils&cams and then climb.
> I am bone tired now and waiting for the what did you do to me body aches tomorrow..


I did a road race after a late bar night something like 28 years ago. Lost breakfast on mile 38 and had race officials trying to get me off the course. When you're young, you can fix almost anything with Gatorade. Finished reasonably but cramped all the way home. Learning to pace myself, but I still have those weeks when I burn the candle at both ends and wish I hadn't.


----------



## sroc3 (Feb 28, 2014)

*Great weekend!*

Yesterday took my younger brother out for his first mtb ride. He loved it  I think we have a convert here for sure! (Was also cool to have someone finally shoot pics of me...Cause we're all vain like that!). This morning I rode the local Backbone Trail, gassed-out early and retired - just way too technical for my fatigue level. Figured better safe than sorry  Then went straight to my LBS for a complete bike detail.....it literally looks brand new now :thumbsup: Then took my "other bike" out for a ride and just enjoyed the rest of today's 70 degree weather. Was pretty awesome.


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

THIS.... First ride down Jacob's Ladder & Rush - Draper, Utah


----------



## HugeCow (Apr 14, 2014)

man, utah looks amazing, nice video

all i did today was install a new handlebar/stem/grips


----------



## jaywz (Oct 26, 2013)

Did about 20 miles, the local trails are still closed so had to do the bike path. Just glad the worst winter I can remember looks like it is over and I can actually go out and ride.


----------



## Rogue426 (May 5, 2013)

I rode 18 miles this morning at Quiet Waters. My first lap was 40 minutes, second lap was 36 minutes 13 seconds, my fastest to date. I payed particular attention to keeping my line of sight fifty feet in front of me on the second time through. It's amazing when I actually do what is suggested to become a better rider. It's been a few months since I've put that many miles in on a ride. The trails were nice from all the rain from the morning and they weren't to many riders out when I started at 10 AM.


----------



## mtb_beginner (Jul 20, 2013)

I used my bike to lure a curious creature in my back yard.  
I managed to snap a shot of it checking my bike out:


----------



## sroc3 (Feb 28, 2014)

Did my first "skills" class today. Pretty awesome. It's always good to get the proper basics down. Kills any future bad habits that might arise  The biggest thing I learned - LOOK UP. I apparently have this issue when riding slow. No bueno.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2014)

Added Fox Float Fluid to the shock on my Paragon and took the fenders off the Fargo in anticipation of a metric century next week.


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Installed an Easton Havoc Stem 50mm on my Bronson




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

Rode about three miles looking for some place to cut a trail. Got off the road & went across a field to some berms. The dirt was way soft like riding through marshmallows. Pretty tough quarter mile. Cut the ride short & went back home. Last mile was mostly uphill. Fun fun.


----------



## LastDetail (Apr 2, 2014)

Coming down to the point where two trails merged I looked over my left shoulder to see if my friend had caught up yet; somehow grabbed a fistful of brakes and faceplanted on the trail, left pedal took a chunk out of my calf at the same time. 
Decided it might be time to check my brakes or my brains.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

First ride of the season. Roughly 2.5 miles. I found out all the things I need to fix on my Cobia during this test run of my new setup. It was a hard steep climb up a muddy gravel road, and then a really muddy class 4 road through the woods, and then a fun fast downhill on the other side of the mountain with speeds up to and in some places in excess of 40mph. This wasn't even singletrack and I loved it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2014)

Candy 3's for my wife's bike followed by a 10 mile ride and 50 mentions in the first 5 miles about how the right pedal wasn't clipping in right. Moved the cleat 1/4" forward and viola, no issues. I don't remember my first ride with clip-in pedals in '93, but I rode alone and made all my mistakes away from the people I love. It stands as good advice today as well.


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

Experimented with a 69er conversion of my Klein Attitude. Original Duke XC fork sighed its last breath and I needed something, so I grabbed the fork and front wheel from my Raleigh XXIX SS for fun. And fun it is! Steerer tube is too short and would like to try less rake (its quite twitchy), but the AtoC is just right for accepting a 29er and retaining original geo. Rode around the hood and took it to work today. So far = fun! Will live with it for a week or so and if its still this fun, will get a fork and wheel for permanent conversion. Looking at a Salsa cromoto 425mm AtoC.


----------



## Cdale Felix (Sep 7, 2013)

A nice ride thru Fort Hancock at Gunnison Beach, New Jersey.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

10 miler in the woods yesterday...no pics. Lame.


----------



## thecreeper23 (Jun 28, 2013)

4.2 mile loop with 541 feet of elevation gain up and down, according to my runtastic mountain bike app. A nice after-work ride!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

6 mile ride @ Turnbull Canyon (Whittier CA) A bit tough for my skills so some "hike my bike" sections, but had a decent work out. It was a good challenge but going down very rocky terrain still makes me weary. Working on it though!


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

I built a wheel with my new Hope Hub. Very happy with it - check it out!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## choey (Apr 8, 2014)

I did a few laps on local trails. Only my 2nd time out but I still can not get over the awesome feeling I get when on a bike on the trails.


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

I washed my bike......it is ready to ride now!!!!


----------



## Lonestarniner (Jun 23, 2013)

*Bike park ride*

I went for a 10 mile ride today, all of my local trails were closed due to some much needed rain in No-Tex.


----------



## morepower (May 14, 2012)

Had a few days away up in the Lake District over Easter. So on Sunday I took the bike out for a lap of one of the routes. About 11 miles it said and mentioned a couple of climbs..OK... I didnt realise it was one climb of about 7 miles with a couple of even steeper sections... The trail was rocky and quite loose in places as well as very narrow in others with a good 500 foot of grass and rock scree next to the trail.. I hated the climb after about 4 or 5 miles. The descent was fun though... I met up with a group of about 9 or 10 other riders who went off ahead on the climbs but I met up with them again on the down hill section.. Good job I did as some of it was slow due to the terrain but still steep. I would love to have that route as a regular one to see how my fitness is progressing but I think an 8 or 9 hour round trip drive is a bit too far for a weekly ride...lol.


----------



## Lonestarniner (Jun 23, 2013)

7.76 miles on the trails today, rode all four loops.Biked 7.76 mi on 04/23/2014 on 04/23/2014 | CYCLING Training Log Entry | MapMyRide


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm jelly of your ride more power. Beautiful


----------



## morepower (May 14, 2012)

bob13bob said:


> I'm jelly of your ride more power. Beautiful


Cheers... I was not enjoying the view so much on the way up at times.. I need to get fitter to enjoy it more.... |Haha.. But there are some amazing views up there..... It is an area formed in the Glacial period so lots of big deep lakes and steep sided fells with loose terrain and scree to contend with. One of the guys I met up with got a puncture not from the sharp stones but a fragment of sheep bone.. It really can be desolate up there if the weather closes in fast. But the weather was good even though it was a bit windy through the valley. I want to go up there again and do another ride sometime..


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

12mile ride @ Carbon Cyn - I was able to do most of the ride w/out stopping which is a huge improvement plus I finished it faster than ever. 

Plus you get this:


----------



## ZKK007 (Feb 19, 2014)

Found a trail in Dallas that actually challenged me - Big Cedar. I did about 13 miles and still have another 12 miles to explore!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

ZKK007 said:


> Found a trail in Dallas that actually challenged me - Big Cedar. I did about 13 miles and still have another 12 miles to explore!
> 
> View attachment 888170


That trail looks really fun.


----------



## ZKK007 (Feb 19, 2014)

CannondaleF9 said:


> That trail looks really fun.


It was especially considering it was in Dallas. This was one of the easier parts of the trail. I didn't want to stop on the tough parts since it flowed nicely.

Sent from my DROID RAZR M using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Yesterday ~ 11 miles total, the begining is 2.5miles up for 30min @ 3-5mph...feel the burn 
AWESOME RIde for sure!!


----------



## james035 (Apr 7, 2013)

bout to ride a mile to and from work for jump manifest. airborne!


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

A WHOLE mile!!?? STud!


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

> 12mile ride @ Carbon Cyn - I was able to do most of the ride w/out stopping which is a huge improvement plus I finished it faster than ever.


 congrats man. You stravaing to keep track of your progress?


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

james035 said:


> bout to ride a mile to and from work for jump manifest. airborne!


All the Way!!!!

Sent from my iPad while drinking the kool aid.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

bob13bob said:


> congrats man. You stravaing to keep track of your progress?


Thanks! bob13 - I'm actually, I've recorded my last 6 rides and it really is a motivator. Hopefully I'll get some miles in tonight if not for sure this weekend!


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

james035 said:


> bout to ride a mile to and from work for jump manifest. airborne!


Pfffft.

Real men wear the Bullwinkle Badge and sport the Belching Buzzard patch.


----------



## sroc3 (Feb 28, 2014)

Did Sullivan Canyon yesterday and broke my Strava Recooooord!! 

Time to rest today and noodle over my obsession on the Ibis Ripley.....and how I want one so bad....:madman:


----------



## choey (Apr 8, 2014)

was too late to get out on the trails. So I went for a 6 mile ride around the paved paths in my area. 6 miles may not be a lot but its better than not riding at all.


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

new lizard skin North Shore grips and a new free reba rl to replace my faulty recon gold tk...rockshox is awesome


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

*My Favorite ride!*

I rode Little Cottonwood Canyon here in Utah today, one of my favorite rides. I had my buddy wear the chesty cam, he's on a Santa Cruz Nomad, i'm on a Santa Cruz Bronson.


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

Got a new bike tattoo








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

cerpindicular said:


> and a new free reba rl to replace my faulty recon gold tk...rockshox is awesome


I have had a similar experience with RockShox. Sid RCT3 to replace a faulty Recon Silver Tk. RockShox is extremely awesome.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

LCBooger said:


> I rode Little Cottonwood Canyon here in Utah today, one of my favorite rides. I had my buddy wear the chesty cam, he's on a Santa Cruz Nomad, i'm on a Santa Cruz Bronson.


Man I want to get better @ picking up my lines like that - awesome ride!


----------



## choey (Apr 8, 2014)

Rode some trails and tried some new things with guys from lbs and had a great time.


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

It has rained all day today - no riding. So I went to the bike shop and got some new handlebars & installed them.

Carbon Deity 787mm. Look good, feel good, excited to try them.

Anyone ridden them before? What do you think?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

Bad weather here too so I built this up.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

Bought a partially stripped/wrecked frame & upgraded my bike very inexpensively. Went from grip to thumb shifters, went from 21 to 24 speeds. Recabled everything. Now I actually have some spare parts & a better bike all in one afternoon. 
Tomorrow I change the tires & go for a ride if the wind allows.


----------



## Reelchef67 (Aug 21, 2011)

Today I rode my first black diamond trail on my newly built gt distortion. It was Ned's atomic dustbin on mount Seymour in north van bc.
It was awesome and a great test for my new bike.
Bike handled better than I could ride it









This is not me but a nice edit of neds
Neds Atomic Dustbin Run#2 - Seymour BC 052012 - YouTube


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

Bushwacked a new 5 mile loop behind my house. Not super long but has about 1700' of elevation gain and is literally just outside my back porch.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

Did 11+ yesterday... Feeling it today. Need sleepy.


----------



## Gouda Cheez (Feb 18, 2013)

You know you had a good ride when you fall asleep on a Sunday night and don't wake up for work until the alarm goes off.


----------



## Reelchef67 (Aug 21, 2011)

WarbyD said:


> Bought it a friend
> 
> Decided I want to pretty much keep the 29" hardtail as dedicated commuter, and I'm loving this MTB caper.. So..
> 
> ...


Nice looking ride
I'm going to be rocking a 140 650b soon can't wait.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sroc3 (Feb 28, 2014)

Tried a Super D course over the weekend (walked it), and returned to Chino Hills State Park - great ride, very beautiful and broke all my Strava records when I rode it in March


----------



## WarbyD (Jan 14, 2014)

Reelchef67 said:


> Nice looking ride
> I'm going to be rocking a 140 650b soon can't wait.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Cheers! After having this rig for a few weeks now I'm absolutely loving it.. It's so damned playful and the harder you push it, the better it rides.

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

sroc3 said:


> Tried a Super D course over the weekend (walked it), and returned to Chino Hills State Park - great ride, very beautiful and broke all my Strava records when I rode it in March


If you don't mind what/where is the Super D course? I ride Chino Hills all the time - well I do the Carbon Cyn side - Tonight I'm going to try to get into a more difficult section of CC to see how far I can make it.


----------



## choey (Apr 8, 2014)

Went out for a few laps on some local trails, I am starting to feel more confident and get a bit better with my climbs.


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

Did a loop that pushed my skills so I would be familiar with it for a Rocky Mountain demo day this weekend.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

So I did this: (My weekly Carbon Canyon ride)

Disclaimer: I'm not Mr.Strava or anything, I'm using it as a motivator for myself and sharing with you guys since I don't have many people to share it with in my world lol

The main thing I'm getting better! little by little

Mountain Bike Ride Profile | Carbon Cyn near Brea | Times and Records | Strava

Did I say I LOVE MTB?


----------



## joel787 (Nov 21, 2011)

jcd46 said:


> So I did this: (My weekly Carbon Canyon ride)
> 
> Disclaimer: I'm not Mr.Strava or anything, I'm using it as a motivator for myself and sharing with you guys since I don't have many people to share it with in my world lol
> 
> ...


damn thats good, ill get there i guess lol... saturdays ride, the fs bike kicks my ass tho 29 - Island, WA


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

joel787 said:


> damn thats good, ill get there i guess lol... saturdays ride, the fs bike kicks my ass tho 29 - Island, WA


That's not bad either - it takes time! I'm no where near where I want to be endurance wise, as well as tech wise.. as the guys that have been going at it for a while say... RIDE!! as much as you can.


----------



## sroc3 (Feb 28, 2014)

jcd46 said:


> If you don't mind what/where is the Super D course? I ride Chino Hills all the time - well I do the Carbon Cyn side - Tonight I'm going to try to get into a more difficult section of CC to see how far I can make it.


Super D is a combination of XC and Downhill. This was in Fontana, CA. I rode it on Saturday. I did Chino hills on Sunday  I love that ride. I tried going up sycamore, off of telegraph - GREAT climb and sooooo beautiful up there. Kinda funny how when I ask locals here (west side of LA) about chino hills they have no clue what I'm talking about. They are totally missing out. Lol. I can't wait to drag some of my ride buddies there to impress them w/ it's scenery.


----------



## sroc3 (Feb 28, 2014)

Today I did a local recovery ride - west ridge to Nike base. Fun and it seems my fitness is improving (according to Strava)


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

sroc3 said:


> Super D is a combination of XC and Downhill. This was in Fontana, CA. I rode it on Saturday. I did Chino hills on Sunday  I love that ride. I tried going up sycamore, off of telegraph - GREAT climb and sooooo beautiful up there. Kinda funny how when I ask locals here (west side of LA) about chino hills they have no clue what I'm talking about. They are totally missing out. Lol. I can't wait to drag some of my ride buddies there to impress them w/ it's scenery.


Thanks for the reply sroc3 - Wow that's a drive from WLA but yes Chino Hills is awesome and worth the drive- I ended up doing my same route but really interested in in doing that Sycamore route but it was going to get dark on me.

I just googled Super D and looks like there are some videos I'll check it out.

In case you don't know Marshall is pretty good (a bit out of my league but I try) and so is Turn Bull Canyon, this one was tough for me because the climb is steep but very very rocky, good rides though.

Thanks again!


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

This....


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

AWESOME^^^ Looks like alot of fun!


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Burt4x4 said:


> AWESOME^^^ Looks like alot of fun!


Thanks a lot man! Not going to lie, it's a blast!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

LCBooger said:


> This....


You didn't jump the car?!


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> You didn't jump the car?!


Wussed out!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

Had a great lunch on a beautiful day, after getting my ass handed to me in an 8 mile, exhausting, difficult, fabulous ride.


----------



## peanutz (Mar 8, 2014)

It has been raining three days straight, and so i installed new platforms, and grips. Then i rode up the street, WHOHOOO!


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I put on new wheels and ordered a new fork.. Cause its raining lol 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joel787 (Nov 21, 2011)

https://ridewithgps.com/trips/2569073?privacy_code=NCek9cl17MmSjmiS


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Threw around a little dirt with my son on the latest neighborhood project. Had a bunch of rain lately, so it was nice and sticky and fun to work with. I'll tell ya, I get as much out of building as I do riding these days. More in some ways.


----------



## WarbyD (Jan 14, 2014)

That looks awesome Man! Good work!

Me, I'm down in Margaret River for a family holiday.. Of course I brought my "other" baby  took her for a ride around the Margaret River pines








Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anschutz (Apr 21, 2014)

Actually yesterday but I rode back to the bike store and picked up my co2 charger, plastic OEM pedals and took a rail trail there and back. Good amount of water led to a filthy me. Dirt in my teeth even but fun.


----------



## BlueFinn510 (Apr 14, 2014)

I did an hour's ride....ON PAVEMENT!


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Got my workout in with a 1 hour climb. Took in the views. Finally saw what my bike was capable of on the downhill techy sections. 

























Finish with a tasty recovery drink.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Road riding is boring. I rode up the same road as I did two weeks ago. However my ride was cut short by a sudden downpour, so I had to ride back home. In total 2.5 miles and a fast downhill. When I got home I attempted to fix the squeaking (and very annoying) front rotor, and I cleaned my chainring.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I went for a ride today.. Jumped over a pile of tree stuff onto some other tree crap.. Anyways, broke my chain and bent it pretty bad. Had to cut off 6 inches in the trail.. Now I'm going to get a new chain. Oh well

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

Rode a 10.5 mile loop with nice step technical sections. Twice. On two different bikes. Demo day fun. Furthest I've ridden to date.


----------



## WarbyD (Jan 14, 2014)

Another lap of the Margaret River Pines.. Heading home now unfortunately 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## shortbus08 (Dec 9, 2013)

Rode 10 miles today on my bighit.


----------



## Frantic (Apr 24, 2014)

Went with a cheaper bike after all. First rides : 15km yesterday and another 15 today around some lakes we have in the area.


----------



## Jencycle (Apr 6, 2014)

Just about 6 miles of desert classic. I'm getting over a cold


----------



## sroc3 (Feb 28, 2014)

Rode the local backbone trail and finally got over my fear of the switchbacks  nailed all of them! Also was the highest "suffer score" to date on my Strava - the great thing is that I was comfortable while suffering  Also ranked #12 (coming from being in the hundreds) on one of the loop-segments on Strava!!! Slowly getting stronger!


----------



## morepower (May 14, 2012)

Took a little ride through Sherwood Forest. I had to go and visit The Major (Major Oak which is part of the Robin Hood story as well as riding past the Church of St. Mary where Robin married Maid Marion).

Mountain biking Workout | Endomondo


----------



## Reelchef67 (Aug 21, 2011)

I did this


----------



## deapee (Apr 26, 2014)

8 miles on the C&O Canal towpath...which brought me here to Antietam Creek:


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

^^nice


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Got my new fork in the mail today.. I was supposed to pay rent today but I was like oh man that can wait haha










Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joel787 (Nov 21, 2011)

found a new trail i liked a lot, gonna make it one of my daily, kinda steep tho..



ou2mame said:


> Got my new fork in the mail today.. I was supposed to pay rent today but I was like oh man that can wait haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got the same fork couple weeks ago, how do u like it?


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm gonna take it out tomorrow and see how it goes. Me and my buddy are gonna do a 
local technical loop, so I'll definitely be giving it some stress. It was too cheap to say no to. Brought my bike down to 26 lbs too, that I like. 

Sent from my ME301T using Tapatalk


----------



## Anschutz (Apr 21, 2014)

Went for a 15.8 out and back with some side exploring. https://www.strava.com/activities/137906371 Had a rough section of powerline, a few areas I may have gone too fast, and some learning done.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Alright... Well, I definitely abused the fork today. It's pretty f-ing nice. Adjusted the rebound and played with the psi a bit and found a really nice setup. It's light. So light that I had to adjust how I ride. I kept lifting the front end climbing up turns on roots and rocks.. But once I put more weight forward it was pretty stable. So yeah, for 200 bucks it's totally worth it.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Reelchef67 (Aug 21, 2011)

Did a 14 mile loop up and back into Mt Seymour. Did I mention it was with a spanking new 650b front wheel? 
I am now officially a B6er


----------



## joel787 (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## joel787 (Nov 21, 2011)

ou2mame said:


> Alright... Well, I definitely abused the fork today. It's pretty f-ing nice. Adjusted the rebound and played with the psi a bit and found a really nice setup. It's light. So light that I had to adjust how I ride. I kept lifting the front end climbing up turns on roots and rocks.. But once I put more weight forward it was pretty stable. So yeah, for 200 bucks it's totally worth it.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


cool, I'm still tweaking it way, better than the pogo thing i had..cool man just needed some reassurance to make me feel better..hehe


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

Well, I did a few things this past month besides riding it each weekend at the local trail. I got a Topeak Panoram V12 wireless cyclocomputer:


I got a new bike stand:


I got some new ergo-grips:


And I got a Serfas TSL-1000+ headlight for future night riding. It was a bargain at JesonUSA for $116.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

More diggin'...thing's are starting to shape up nice.


----------



## joel787 (Nov 21, 2011)

^ did u build the whole thing? how long did it take..looks awesome


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

First ride on my bike since upgrades and I couldn't be happier. Went from 2X10 with a 24/38 to a 30T front chainring. I think given my less than optimal fitness it's a good compromise. 24 was a little to small and 38 was way too big. I also swapped out my Hayes brakes for SLX, and the difference is night and day. I have a whole lot more confidence that the bike will stop when I squeeze the lever. One finger braking is nice too. I also learned the limits of my Easton EA70 XC today. They are flexy as hell under my considerable size. The first time I felt them give way I stopped because I thought I taco'd the rim. I guess it's time to start saving my penny's for something a little stronger, like Flow EX and Hope hubs.









Sent from a telecommunication device with a touch screen keyboard.


----------



## shawneeboy (Apr 21, 2014)

Reelchef67 said:


> Did a 14 mile loop up and back into Mt Seymour. Did I mention it was with a spanking new 650b front wheel?
> I am now officially a B6er


That is a sweet bike -- *drooling*


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Finally got out this week - my weekly run @ Carbon Cyn: 12k continue to improve and learn little things here and there.

Mountain Bike Ride Profile | Carbon Cyn near Brea | Times and Records | Strava


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

joel787 said:


> ^ did u build the whole thing? how long did it take..looks awesome


Thanks man. Mostly it's been me and couple guys. It's actually a project on town recreation land that I've been wanting to do for years. The area had been roughly excavated for fill at some point, and it's a huge natural skatepark that just needs to be paved with dirt. Town ended up hooking us up with the spot, tools, and 60 yards of dirt to get going.

The majority has been done by hand over the past few weeks, no small thanks to the legendary patience of the wives. Moving and packing the dirt is a frigging chore, no way around it, but it's a cool feeling when it starts coming together. The fine tuning is the best, it's kinetic sculpture. I really get some sort of 'artistic' satisfaction out of building a chunk of trail that people get a grin out. Every rider should do some trailwork, it's fun.

One month ago:



















One week ago:




























5 days back:



















2 days ago (I know it's a repeat, but it's my current favorite):










No more recent pics, but I've gotta say, I'm happily surprised how much has been done even since yesterday. Updates to come I'm sure..


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Put new brake cables on the hard tail. 

Saw the back was almost broken before Mondays ride. Almost rode it anyway, figuring I use the front brake more anyway. 

Replaced the cable and went to adjust the front brake. It was down to only 3 strands left.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Got the Reverb on.


----------



## ZKK007 (Feb 19, 2014)

Successfully bled my brake for a second time! I shortened the hose length and thought it would be a good idea to bleed them too.


----------



## holyPT (Dec 15, 2013)

Installed a new part!


----------



## joel787 (Nov 21, 2011)

i ate sh!t today.. its been raining so i should have known better..


----------



## Edirty6 (Jun 23, 2012)

havent been on in a while cause i've been out enjoying this weather. sold my old giant a year ago and now i regret it. im riding a haro entry bike til i can come up with some money or trade for a bike. lets see some more riding pictures


----------



## EmbraceTheHate (Sep 9, 2012)

Took it to the bike shop. Got a new 2.3 Weirwolf tire, then replaced my stans. Did a 6 mile loop with it.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Took my son out for his first MTB ride. We did a 3.5 mile loop in Charlotte.









Sent from a telecommunication device with a touch screen keyboard.


----------



## sroc3 (Feb 28, 2014)

Rode some pretty harrowing singletrack today (like fall to your left and die track). Then yesterday did a beautiful ride on Portugese bend in Palos Verdes Estates. 

Here are some pics of my ride  enjoy!!

- sorry for that annoying 3rd pic. Can't delete it


----------



## shortbus08 (Dec 9, 2013)

Rode some sick downhill.


----------



## adrenalinejoe (May 7, 2014)

This is actually what I did five days ago&#8230;. But I'll be doing it again today plus some more in about two hours after I get home from work:thumbsup:


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Saturday: About 10miles w/a couple of buddies and gave her a bath after 4 rides w/out cleaning her. Ready for tonight!

Mountain Bike Ride Profile | Lunch Ride near Brea | Times and Records | Strava


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Today: 8.5miles @ Bonneli Park - Shorter than my usual 11 but much more technical. It also looks like they worked on the trails which were left w/a lot of thick sand. It was a lot of fun though..... still learning! Did much better through a rock garden 

Mountain Bike Ride Profile | Bonneli Park near San Dimas | Times and Records | Strava


----------



## wcoyne (May 10, 2014)

Removed the reflectors, installed gps, then explored the streets and woods around the house trying to get familiar with the new bike and pedals. 

I would of ridden longer, but had a friend with me who thinks the gym keeps you more fit than cycling or jogging and he stuck around after he pussed out on me.


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Did my first outdoor ride of the season today! 
2 major surgeries over the winter and I've been stuck in my "living"room on a trainer for 6 months. Shouldn't complain too much though, at least I was able to do that.
Rode my local trails and had a great ride. Saratoga Springs, Daniels Road 
Had a few scary moments (not quite healed up all the way yet...) but got back home relatively unscathed.

Swamp Pass









My winter build project.
Still have some more to do but I'm liking going back to rigid. 









Now that I found this thread I'll get some more interesting photos. Not that a bike leaning on a tree isn't interesting...


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Awesome ride this am...


----------



## Itstoddzilla (Mar 19, 2014)

Finally had the time to work on my new bike! I'm just getting into the sport and I picked up a DiamondBack Outlook on Craigslist for 30 bucks. Nothing too special but my budget for a bike was non-existant. After a new saddle, new (to me) tires, a little TLC, and a deep cleaning I think she turned out pretty nice! Only have $45 in it so I am happy with it!









Can't wait to actually get out on the trails next week!


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice bike. I like saved from craigslist stories.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adrenalinejoe (May 7, 2014)

I love weekday rides in the am, its so peaceful. Like therapy when everything else seems so insane. Only got five miles in because of the wind but will probably be able to go out for an evening ride later. :thumbsup:


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

More progress on my pumptrack project, I'm probably 3/5's of the way done with the basic layout of the main loop, and I've been out there for at least 2-3 hours 14 of the last 16 days after work and home duties. Little rain this week is going to make things perfect. :thumbsup:

One thing I can say for certain - working on bikes is child's play comparitively. I'm pretty sure I could build 10 bikes in the time it takes get one good sized berm or a couple consectutive rollers just right.


----------



## adrenalinejoe (May 7, 2014)

That looks like a blast man. I wish i had somthing like that to break up the single track rides with.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

adrenalinejoe said:


> That looks like a blast man. I wish i had somthing like that to break up the single track rides with.


Thanks man. Yeah, sometimes it's nice to grab rack of beers and a simple bike and just play around.
:thumbsup:


----------



## adrenalinejoe (May 7, 2014)

slapheadmofo said:


> Thanks man. Yeah, sometimes it's nice to grab rack of beers and a simple bike and just play around.
> :thumbsup:


Where is that located the dirt looks super tacky compared to the AZ hard pack.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

adrenalinejoe said:


> Where is that located the dirt looks super tacky compared to the AZ hard pack.


We're in MA, near the NH border. All that dirt is nice screened loam we paid to have trucked in. I built a smaller pumptrack in my yard a few years ago with just material that I dug up myself and my wrists, back, and liver have never been the same; very rocky terrain around here, digging is brutal. This time I'm doing it the right way.


----------



## mikefla31 (Apr 21, 2014)

Im in Fla. Got up and went to a local trail here (Carter RD) it was only my second time riding it.. first time on my new bike, and I was by myself so I took it easy.. Came across one five foot gator and two snakes on the bike path LOL.. Had a great time but it was alot diffrent riding by myself and there are some parts of this place that are really tricky! But had a great time!!!


----------



## TheInfiniteRoller (May 12, 2014)

Woke up extra early to ride on my day off to beat the heat. 100 degrees here in Los Angeles right now! Waaaayy too early for this obnoxious heat. Anyway, hit the local trail at about 6 AM in Palos Verdes/Del Cerro park and rode for about an hour and a half. Wish I was still riding right now but if I was I'd turn into a cooked sausage.


----------



## adrenalinejoe (May 7, 2014)

Did a short 5 mile ride at the local trails (FINS). It was to damn windy! The downhill stretch leaving the trails I averaged 10 mph and that was a standing effort. Still was fun and i tried some new trails that turned out to be a success.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Finally took a break from riding to get some bb7s and put them on. I've had the bb5s for years, but it was time for them to go. Plus they were dirt cheap so it was hard to say no.









Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wcoyne (May 10, 2014)

I put some cheap kenda kross plus tires on my trek 4300 to use for exercise in the neighborhood and the damn bike is still harder to ride and slower than my Ex 8. I also ordered a 711mm Azonic B-52 handlebar, ODI lock on grips, and Kenda Nevegal DTC tires for the 4300.

I don't want to wear out the tires in the EX 8 and my nephew will be using the 4300 when we go trail riding so I am trying to make it better for me as a fitness bike and him a better bike for the trail without spending too much.

I still rode 7.2 miles on the EX 8 trying to get use to the clipless pedals and the shifter compared to the road bike i just got rid of.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Knocked out 15 miles at my local course.


----------



## ucdengboss (Apr 4, 2012)

10 miles 1,800' of climb on local trails in the heat of the day. Mid to upper 90s while riding... no complaints as there are a lot of things than a ride in the heat.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

I went on 2 rides today - one in the am and one in the evening, totaling over 16 miles and 2,400 ft elevation gain. It was about 70 degrees all day. Great day to ride!

Love Utah...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adrenalinejoe (May 7, 2014)

10 miles on some new trails. Had a great time, tried out a gu gel for the first time.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

*I Ate Taco with my Raptor*






























One sideways landing down hill and my front folded, I think I over corrected the landing and SWOOP Crunch goes my front wheel... over I go and slamed my Raptor/Shoulder/back skid...waiting for the X-ray results to see if I broke or sprang my shoulder bone, clavical I think she called it..softball bruse in my shoulderblade...no bleeding though

My Osprey Raptopr saved me..G-Form saved my skin too..stuff worked..

Guess I'm in the market for a new wheelset for sure now....


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Bummers Burt! At least you are OK man! 

Today: Sold my Orange Bike Moto 450HT on CL - and should be on my way shortly to pick up my new Cannondale Trail SL3 - I wont be able to ride it til tomorrow though because I have plans w/my other girlfriend tonight  wait, my real girlfriend.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Ouch. Glad it wasn't more serious!

Cheap 29er wheels fold way too easy.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah They sure do! Picked up some drugs from CVS...need some whiskey to help 'activate' the pills


----------



## morepower (May 14, 2012)

Ouch..... Hope it is not your AC ligament in your shoulder.... That is a real pain and takes SOOOOOOOOOO long to heal. I snapped mine so now my collar bone is what they call a piano key as I can push it down then comes back up again... Not fun....

Any way today I went to the local race track and did a few laps...I met up with a friend and had a chat so didnt do as much riding as I should but it was quite nice to just go to the track which is 4 miles away and turn a few laps. They are building a mountain bike loop to be used when there is no car/motorcycle racing on and it should be a nice little 6 mile loop. Great to have that almost on my doorstep...

But for now... either go to the trail centers, ride my old stomping grounds up at my parents or do some tarmac at the track until they finish the mountain bike loop...

Mountain biking Workout | Endomondo

As I said... I spent a lot of time talking not riding. Next week I hope to get a few more miles in though...

Tomorrow I am hoping to go to Cannock Chase and do a lap or two there at the trail center..


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah..it is not broke but I have to go back Monday for X-rays wile holding a weight to see how much sepration I have..I can confirm the "piano key" eperiance..the bump is there ... then it is not...freakin me out LOL
Ride more less talking LOL



morepower said:


> Ouch..... Hope it is not your AC ligament in your shoulder.... That is a real pain and takes SOOOOOOOOOO long to heal. I snapped mine so now my collar bone is what they call a piano key as I can push it down then comes back up again... Not fun....
> 
> Any way today I went to the local race track and did a few laps...I met up with a friend and had a chat so didnt do as much riding as I should but it was quite nice to just go to the track which is 4 miles away and turn a few laps. They are building a mountain bike loop to be used when there is no car/motorcycle racing on and it should be a nice little 6 mile loop. Great to have that almost on my doorstep...
> 
> ...


----------



## morepower (May 14, 2012)

Burt4x4 said:


> Yeah..it is not broke but I have to go back Monday for X-rays wile holding a weight to see how much sepration I have..I can confirm the "piano key" eperiance..the bump is there ... then it is not...freakin me out LOL
> Ride more less talking LOL


Ouch dude... that piano key thing sucks... I was told I could have an op to fix it.... But the physio said to leave it and not bother... there were several operations they could do... the most common have a high failure rate.. One operation had a good success rate BUT at a price. lose some movement and a long time in a cast and then a sling. Total recovery time up to a year.... 3 months in a cast and 3 more in a sling apparently... It was some new operation which would have to have been done by a specialist as some hospital at the other end of the country... I just built up some muscle to compensate for now... If I need the op in a few years time... fine... But for now I can still ride and it is not too bad..

Talking.... Hmm... I wanted to ride more but the track I was riding has a threat of closure over it due to a couple of local residents putting in noise complaints so we are trying to keep the track going with more events apart from Motorsports... There is a lake which has been approved for open water swimming and triathlon events. The MTB track is being built and I was catching up with what happened at the parish council meeting the previous night.. So it was a bit more than a casual chat...lol...


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

ShoeWee thats too much docter for me...run Forest Run!
I don't think it's too high on the sepration scale = small movement vs. alott, find out Monday...


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Picked up my new Cannondale! I can't wait for this evening to go for a ride. Stock but sweet! Trail SL 3 - I haven't even been on the trail yet and I can feel the difference.


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

^nice bike looks grey in the first pic and black in the second


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Burt4x4 said:


> View attachment 893838
> 
> View attachment 893839
> 
> ...


That sucks, man.

You can use the opportunity of a bent wheel to upgrade to wheels with thick rims and straight pull spokes. 
I hope you can get riding again soon!


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

CannondaleF9 said:


> That sucks, man.
> 
> You can use the opportunity of a bent wheel to upgrade to wheels with thick rims and straight pull spokes.
> I hope you can get riding again soon!


I'm researching now...so many choices out there..??


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Burt4x4 said:


> I'm researching now...so many choices out there..??


DT Swiss hubs and spokes with a 29er all mountain Mavic rim would be a good option. You should go to your LBS and ask them what they can order and custom build to make a good wheelset.

Anyway, I rode 6 miles today for my first real ride of the season. I tried some new trails and had a blast. I can't wait to go ride again!


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Did 12 miles near my house.. Finally no rain! 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rogue426 (May 5, 2013)

Rode 21 miles today and 7 yesterday . We finally got some rain this past week, Quiet Waters trails have been a sandy mess the past 2 weekends. All the rain took care of the places where 6-8 " of sand were part of the trails. It was fun to ride again this weekend despite the high winds. Stopped once when the pretty blond girl was taking some selfies in the middle of the trail.


----------



## Woodzy (Jun 9, 2013)

Went for my first ride in 5 weeks. Did 9.5km at a local track and after a day of rain so needles to say, it was fun!


----------



## zigzagg321 (May 6, 2014)

I rode 20.5 miles on a paved trail to get my winter riddled legs woken up for trail duty coming up.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I went for 10mile ride w/my new bike - What a difference is having a good bike, so much lighter, gears work awesome, excellent breaks (had to get use to them quickly) 

Her first "dirty" picture 2nd pic after a bath and lube ... :thumbsup:


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Trying to get rid of that damned creak.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

Talked about the terrible ride yesterday. Sand, sand & more sand. I feel you Rogue. Quads & shoulders are in need of a day or two of recovery. Two & a half hours before I gave up. 
Two good things, bike didn't break. New seat & shorts are compatible. Supposed to go on my first real trail ride Saturday morning.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

alphajaguars said:


> Trying to get rid of that damned creak.


The worst. 

Still digging here...got a continuously pump-able loop now with a number of line choices and direction changes developing. Did I mention there's nothing better than playing with big piles of nice dirt?


----------



## sroc3 (Feb 28, 2014)

Did one of my local rides and took some pretty neat pics w/ my new camera


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I ordered a new stem.. I wish ebay had drones. Going riding tomorrow though, dragging my friend out cause he has to loose weight for his wedding in July 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

I haven't been on the bike much in a long while except for a few short runs around the park nearby. Monday afternoon (few hours ago) I got out later than I wanted to and my plan of getting in 6 -8 miles went awry because it was so late in the day. 

As it was, I think my timing was in line with the highest temp of the day and we are just now getting the warmer weather so I need to acclimate for sure. It was 86 and I went 4 miles.... but I DID get out.

In all my fussing around to get ready, I got the lights, tools and pump on the bike and while riding, was able to make a minor adjust to the front derailer to get the chain on the big cog.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Did some of this today









Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

I rode here today. The trails need a couple weeks of dry weather or maybe I'm too cheap to buy a new rear tire before the trails dry out...


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

Did 5.2 miles with the dog today. It's nice rolling farmland with a mile loop into the woods with a short descent. Took it easy (the dog poops out at 4 miles) and averaged 7.0mph.

My partner in crime, Hercules. Roughly 60lbs of black lab mix, just under a year old. Today he hit 25mph and was looking over at me! I'm wondering if he can hit 30?


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Careful you don't over do it - ACL surgeries are expensive, and they travel in pairs. 
Wish I didn't know this from experience.


----------



## wcoyne (May 10, 2014)

I rode a local mtn trail today for the first time and had a blast, but got my butt kicked also. I took my time and only rode 4.2 miles and have a better idea of what to expect and i am ready to ride more now that i will be better prepared.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Did 9 miles here today.. Only broke my front derailleur!








Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LB412 (Nov 28, 2012)

ou2mame said:


> Did 9 miles here today.. Only broke my front derailleur!
> View attachment 895064
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


Good opportunity to ditch it and go 1x10. I use the Race Face 30T up front and added the OneUp 42T in back. Works great.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I ended up fixing the derailleur, I thought it was cracked but it was just separated from the shim and tweaked. I just did a new chain and shifters are only a year old, I don't want to dump more money into the drivetrain right now. I'm gonna go back tomorrow and beat on my bike some more and see what falls off haha 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Lined up for my fist XC race in Sport class.

WOW! Those dudes are FAST! I turned in my fastest times ever on the course, and was still off the back of the pack. I think I passed one dude late in the 3rd lap, but he may have been in a different class.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Bled the Formula brakes last night. Had a friend come over. Having 2 sets of hands makes it so much easier.

Ready for my ride tonight.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

alphajaguars said:


> trying to get rid of that damned creak.


aaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

alphajaguars said:


> aaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Lol. Good times! I had one on a trek liquid once I never did find. After a complete tear down I ended up selling it ( turns out creaks don't bother everyone). Also had others that were no where near where I would have bet money they were coming from.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

phoenixnr said:


> Lol. Good times! I had one on a trek liquid once I never did find. After a complete tear down I ended up selling it ( turns out creaks don't bother everyone). Also had others that were no where near where I would have bet money they were coming from.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Well, the good news is I discovered the bushing in my Mavic freehub is shot.

Going to see if my LBS has one tomorrow.

Creak MAY be coming from a pivot. That is the next step. Just got to figure out how to remove the bearings.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I did this today: It was nice to get back out as well as getting some new PR.

Mountain Bike Ride Profile | Carbon Canyon near Brea | Times and Records | Strava


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Weatherbug said no rain for a few hours.. They lied. I got to the trailhead and it was a downpour.. That was 4 miles of wet roots and mud. Besides the blood it was a good time! 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

crashed it...


----------



## DeadsetAce (May 21, 2014)

^ Wow. Trying to figure out what part of the body that is haha


----------



## LB412 (Nov 28, 2012)

Its a knee


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

yep thats my knee that is actually after cleaning it up and getting the bleeding mostly stopped so i could drive home


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Damn. Nice piece. 

So...whahappen?


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

gravity...lol...was trucking along and guess i tried to carry to much speed through a flat turn and the rear slid out. Got a foot down to catch it but slipped so the bike continued to slide out from under me. I tried to dive for some "soft" weeds beside the trail landing rather softly actually on my chest and slid through the weeds. Got up told everyone i was ok thinking I got lucking and only scrapped my knee (felt like a little bit of road rash stung but was bad...yet) and jumped on to finish the group ride. We got about 30 yards or so to a junction in the trail where we stop and while they are discussing which way we want to go i caught the blood in my sock out of the corner of my and pull up my shorts leg to see the hatchet wound in my knee. So off to the truck i go luckily we were close to trail head so i didn't have to rid far to get out.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

That's why I carry some duct tape with me haha 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LB412 (Nov 28, 2012)

Adding duct tape or gorilla to the list... Zip ties no help here


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Rode Bearclaw Poppy




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

LB412 said:


> Adding duct tape or gorilla to the list... Zip ties no help here


lol I actually have a big roll of gorilla tape in my truck usually but it got used to replace the custom in stalled sunroof in my truck after it got busted out since i got no clue who made it or installed it and haven't gotten around to getting some lexan and cutting a new one.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Did ten miles here with my gf today..










Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogue426 (May 5, 2013)

I was 2/3 through my first lap at Quiet Waters when cresting a small rise saw 4 guys off the side of the trail.One guy was down on the ground with his buddies shirt under his eye to stop the bleeding. Apparently he hit his head on a piece of wood or dead tree off the side of the trail. Rode up to the entrance gate with another guy to lead fire department to the guy so they could take him to the hospital for stitches.Bummer for the guy, hope he's alright.Trails are getting sandy again, hope we get some rain to get them into better shape again, 3 weeks ago they were a mess to the point sections were not fun to ride.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

Rode to the store & got a chicken for lunch.
Got a pic of my knee from three weeks ago with a nice road rash. Can't get it to load.....


----------



## House Targaryen (May 25, 2014)

Today was my first day out on a mountain bike. Just bought a bike yesterday and took it out this morning. Needless to say, got my butt handed to me. Legs are like jelly and my butt is sore. Tons of fun though. Here is a pic at the trail head:


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

Nice nice ride bro. Good luck, the best is yet to come.


----------



## House Targaryen (May 25, 2014)

Thanks, man. Appreciate it.


----------



## richie64 (May 24, 2013)

Does a 68 mile gravel ride count? I did it on my 29er hardtail.


----------



## Gouda Cheez (Feb 18, 2013)

House Targaryen said:


> Today was my first day out on a mountain bike. Just bought a bike yesterday and took it out this morning. Needless to say, got my butt handed to me. Legs are like jelly and my butt is sore. Tons of fun though. Here is a pic at the trail head:
> 
> View attachment 895990


Very very cool.


----------



## Frantic (Apr 24, 2014)

34 km ride yesterday. 90% of it was trails up and down with rock gardens every now and then, roots all over the place, light mud here and there. Bike although entry level held up pretty good.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

5 miles ride at Pine Hill in the wet. It was an epic ride as I was going as fast in the wet as I do normally.


----------



## StuntmanMike (Jul 2, 2012)

My knee looked very similar to that on my ride on Saturday. Different situation though, I botched a climb and ended up going over. Poor line choice had me going right into a tree at the top of the hill, and I lost too much speed trying to steer around it. I went over and rolled down the hill a bit, in the process hitting my knee on the granite slab I was climbing.

Felt fine, but at the next trail junction my buddy pointed out that I drawn first blood already.

Bike was fine.

I converted it to tubeless Friday night, which was simple. With Stan's Flows on the bike, it was just a matter of removing the tube, inserting the vale, adding sealant, and pumping up with a floor pump. Easy Peasy.

After getting two flats in two rides last week, this was long overdue. 

Results were good, as I pulled a huge thorn out of the front tire after the first tubeless ride and it sealed in seconds. Note to self though - Hole must be facing DOWN for sealant to work.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

My lbs had a sale.. Got a new derailleur. My old one was 8 years old and has seen better days.










Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Found the missing link.










(tapa)


----------



## sroc3 (Feb 28, 2014)

Took a local trail that was pretty technical single track - that I did about a month ago and barely made it up and down. Cleaned it this time around  my dropper post rocks. It just gives you that extra dimension of riding....pretty awesome.


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

I just did some serious riding this Memorial Day weekend. It started Thursday evening when I decided to try a group ride with a local bike shop right near Big Creek. Of course all these riders were way more experienced than me. I was probably the oldest rider with the least riding experience and I have the oldest bike. (All that info is in the beginning of this thread). So the leader (the shop owner) stayed back with me as I told him I just don't have the stamina and will need to rest more often along the trail. So they took me through parts of the trail system I hadn't been on yet, mainly the advanced section. So all in all I had done about 6.2 miles of riding that evening. I was was exhausted. So I rested on Friday as I was too pooped to ride.

So I went out on Sat. morning. I did one loop of the beginner for a start. Beginner at this trail is almost like intermediate. When I got to the trail head there were some riders hanging out there. About 5 guys. They were Colombian. So we get into talking about bikes and the trail of course and they invite me along. Of course I had just told them about my Thursday's experience. So I rode with them and they wind up taking me through those same section. Fortunately one of them was a straggler too as he had a cheap bike. So it was easier to stay with them. At the end of my ride I managed a total of bout 6.4 miles.

Then I went out the next day, Sunday and rode by myself. I did three loops which consisted of the beginner (all trails start there) and one of the intermediate sub-loops which made about a 2.2 mile loop. I did that three times and ended with just a single beginner loop (1.3 miles). About 7.4 miles (forget the math, that's from my cyclocomputer.)

Then I thought I might go out again today (Memorial Day). I did one beginner/intermediate loop and just one beginner. I realized I was just too tired and achy to continue so I went home.

All in all I think that is the most mountain biking I have ever done in one weekend since I own the bike.​


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Congrats! The legs will come quickly, and when they do they will be there for almost ever.

When I started riding, it took almost a year before I could ride our local 7 mile trail non-stop. Got to where I could do 3 laps non-stop, and then had a 4 year hiatus from riding.

It took less than 3 months to be able to do it again.


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

cerpindicular said:


> crashed it...


More importantly, was the bike okay?


----------



## Maroof (May 26, 2014)

I came to my workplace with it :3


----------



## Wisconsinite762 (May 24, 2014)

*First trail ride on my new Trek Marlin*

Took my new Trek Marlin out for its first trail ride today! I was expecting to just do the 1.5 mile beginner loop at my local trail, and maybe go around a few times depending on how I felt. But to my surprise they just opened up a new intermediate loop so I decided to give it a whirl.

It is a lot more technical than the beginner loop, and a ton more fun! I ended up getting caught in a freak rain shower (radar was clear when I left, and there was no rain predicted for the next 6 hours), and that made things especially interesting.

Can't wait to get out there more and really start building some skills as a mountain biker.

Sadly I wasn't able to take any pics on the trail, but here are a few after I got back. The ride home washed most of the mud/dirt off the bike.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Took the bike to work by car last night, used my lunch hour (about 4am today) to clean, de-grease and check it out all over... 

Going to add fresh lube and ride a 4 mile stretch in a little bit to work in the lube. It guess it's close to 80 degrees.... better to hit it right after work/early mornings but I needed to make up some zzzzz's today.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Wisconsinite762 said:


> Took my new Trek Marlin out for its first trail ride today! I was expecting to just do the 1.5 mile beginner loop at my local trail, and maybe go around a few times depending on how I felt. But to my surprise they just opened up a new intermediate loop so I decided to give it a whirl.
> 
> It is a lot more technical than the beginner loop, and a ton more fun! I ended up getting caught in a freak rain shower (radar was clear when I left, and there was no rain predicted for the next 6 hours), and that made things especially interesting.
> 
> ...


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Got in a short ride about 45 min ago, I skipped a plan to ride a longer gradual climb and stuck with a few miles of neighborhood offering plenty of up's and downs and then a 3 mile loop at the creek nearby. 

4.97 total and just pedaled at a leisurely pace thinking more about a 30 minute ride than how far I was going. It was about 83 and today's UV is supposed to be top of the charts.... 12 I think.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

I forgot how dangerous mtn biking is. 
I almost forgot to vacuum the house and cut the grass.

When I got back, I opened the fridge and threatened to open up 3 beers so I'd have no choice but to drink them.


----------



## Wisconsinite762 (May 24, 2014)

jcd46 said:


> Awesome! easy cleaning as well - Is that a cocker spaniel I see?
> 
> I went for an 8 mile ride over the weekend - wanted to do more... but one too many Stellas prevented me from doing so.


Yeah, that is our 12 year old cocker spaniel, named Toby.

Looked like you had a nice ride as well. What a great view!


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Wisconsinite762 said:


> Yeah, that is our 12 year old cocker spaniel, named Toby.
> 
> Looked like you had a nice ride as well. What a great view!


I've had a lot of fun at times getting caught out by weather on rides. Like you said, it can make things interesting. And I'll take a rainstorm that catches me while I'm already riding over starting a ride in a cold rain any time. Once your rolling, you just keep at it and enjoy it for what it is. Sounds like a good time.

jcd - drunk riding is an art form that can take years to perfect, but can be a damn good time, and is best served at night with a bunch of other yahoos. Lemme know if you want any pro tips.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Discovered the rear tire flat as I was getting the bike off the car rack to put away.

Decided the hitch car rack I have is a handy bike stand for working on the bike.
Fixed the flat and took off the rear brakes to clean and lube pivots.

Caught shelf in garage and put a nice slice in forehead.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Wisconsinite762 said:


> Yeah, that is our 12 year old cocker spaniel, named Toby.
> 
> Looked like you had a nice ride as well. What a great view!


Thanks some of the SoCal perks  I figured he was - I had mine for almost 15 years and he was just an awesome dog - Duke -

Sorry guys didn't meant to hijack the thread.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Rode this bike today to tune the shifting some and make sure it's a worthy back up. It's 23 years old , was the first mtn bike I got. Added the vintage seat to it after finding it getting tossed out a phys rehab loading dock years ago. Steel Specialized Hard Rock, no frills and urban tires.










Prior to that my other bike was a Viscount Aero frame 10 speed road bike from 1977 or so.


----------



## sroc3 (Feb 28, 2014)

Felt strong today and rode a local trail - and I killed it . Beat my previous time by 3 minutes and 40 seconds. 43 minutes of a non-stop climb segment - gradual to very steep at the end. Then I descended the single track on a trail parallel to it....you know, to reward myself


----------



## Frantic (Apr 24, 2014)

25 km of trails... I had a flip over and bike turn upside down...bent my right brake lever a bit..still functional though..was abla to continue the ride


----------



## mhower86 (May 25, 2014)

Went out and did some heel clickers this morning!


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Did the loop by my house.. Found out the local group is adding a half mile pump track this Saturday. That should be fun










Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

hehe yeah it was fine i got lucky wend down on the non drive side tweaked the front brake disc and that's about it. Didn't have any camera to take pics but i took her out yesterday to busiek state park for the first time. Rained right before i got there so i had a very wet, muddy, and awesome ride creeks were running high so the crossings were deep and fun (all bed rock or large river rock in all the creeks). Found a climb that was actually long enough an steep enough it made my lungs hurt lol all an all a great time.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Rode 5 steep, muddy, technical miles at the STAB trails in Brownsville, VT.
Then I washed my bike :thumbsup:


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Rented a fat bike in Hawaii and saw this on the beach. Feels like a movie...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I did 20 miles with my gf and her dad and his wife at a state park.. The older people are exhausted lol 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## xlash (Aug 6, 2012)

*Clipless pedals on the trails for the first time*

I rode on my clipless pedals (SPD M780 coupled with Diadora X Country 2) for the first time on the trails. I am hurting a lot. Fell 3 times. I practiced on the pedals a lot over the last 2 days on the road and didn't fall even once. Went in with confidence at 100%. Came back with confidence....a lot less


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

LCBooger said:


> Rented a fat bike in Hawaii and saw this on the beach. Feels like a movie...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet! is that in Kona by chance? I'm sure you know to Hawaiians that's good luck. Love me some HI !


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Truly about 12miles of MTB there is about a mile to the trail head. I choose to pay for parking to somehow help with the trail. I'm happy my new PR coming back down.

Kudos to my buddy that rode w/me yesterday 9yrs today since he beat leukemia.

Also watch the Giro - Go Nairo Kingtana (Quintana) What a fun race to watch.

Mountain Bike Ride Profile | Afternoon Ride near Brea | Times and Records | Strava

A couple of pics:


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2014)

I did 10 with my wife and some friends on the trails then I hit 5 miles of gravel. Pretty good ride, especially the bomb run on the gravel.


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

Rode a bit less than 2 laps at Q-dub in Deerfield Beach, then washed it. Got home and cleaned and lubed the chain and was so happy I came thisclose to going back and riding some more.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Hung out with boy riding all day at the local skatepark and down at our neighborhood pumptrack project, then a little dirt biking in the back yard. Good times.


----------



## EmbraceTheHate (Sep 9, 2012)

This. Not even 15 mins in.......


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

That was just holding you back 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

From Sunday.... 

Packed up some lunch and went out with grandson on the kid seat and my wife on her Schwinn Voyager. Did a 4.2 mile total out and back path with a stop in the middle for shaded tree/picnic table lunch plan. Beat the heat of the day and had mostly tree shaded ride.

While biking, got a call from brother in-law about bike advice. He's in Texas and wants to get into cycling with a few picks to narrow down. It'll be great for him and a good step in health and wellness !!


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

destroyed my rear hub like the super powered yeti that i am and thus screwed myself for riding the rest of the week...fml :madman:


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Got a lot of riding in lately. Been pushing my limits of miles, difficulty, speed, and features. The bike takes it all in stride. The Reverb has absolutely changed my confidence level.


----------



## joel787 (Nov 21, 2011)

tree fell last night, scary surprise


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Went to my usual trail for my 12mile ride all was great until......a flat ! My first on the trail but it was getting late so I opted to walk the 2.5 miles I had to my car so I wouldn't get caught in the dark. It was still a fun ride!


----------



## sroc3 (Feb 28, 2014)

Did a local climb, non-stop, for the first time  and also did my personal record on it too! The view from the top ain't bad either


----------



## MSLKauai (Dec 17, 2009)

Did the Winoga > Tiddlywinks > Dynamo Hub trail ... view of Bachelor from the summit was SPECTACULAR!!!


----------



## Reelchef67 (Aug 21, 2011)

I took my daughter who is ten and her tow 10 yr old friends of their first night ride. We did some loops around alice lake and some other unnamed trails in squamish bc. It was awesome they they girls were so stoked we did it again the the next night.
Iput a magicshine 808 clone light on each of their bikes so they lots of light...
Awesome fun with my kid and her friends.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

sroc3 said:


> Did a local climb, non-stop, for the first time  and also did my personal record on it too! The view from the top ain't bad either


Nice Job man! That's my next goal to do my trail up non-stop. I've got as far as 4 miles w/out stopping, so I only have about 2 to go to the top, except the last 2 are the toughest.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Went out for a group ride with the shop team.

I am slow.


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

alphajaguars said:


> Went out for a group ride with the shop team.
> 
> I am slow.


hehe i know exactly how you feel...and then when i did go fast enough to keep pace i crash and end up with stiches


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

cerpindicular said:


> hehe i know exactly how you feel...and then when i did go fast enough to keep pace i crash and end up with stiches


LOL!
It seemed like they were going up hills faster than I was going down them. One of the fast guys was saying that on this particular trail, if he really pushed it at race pace, he could do the 5.6 miles in about 23 - 24 minutes. I set a personal best last night at 30:33.


----------



## sleepyguy1001 (May 26, 2014)

I'm pretty new to all this, so I did today some of what I did last week, but better, and on the same trails no less. I hit a tree and flipped off the bike when I got the front tire stuck in some mud. I'm going to ache like the old dude I am tomorrow, but gawd it was fun. I am hoping to stop hurting myself with such regularity eventually. :~)


----------



## morepower (May 14, 2012)

Had to use the bike to ride back from the painters when I took the car for a repair. I just got home before the front tyre went flat.. Brand new tube had started to rip at the valve.... So ordered two new tubes so I have a spare. Just as I was about to order the tubes Chain reaction cycles had an extra 10% off protection so I just happened to find a Mavic Notch in my size with 25% off so the extra 10% was just the temptation I needed to push the button... So today the box arrived and I swapped both tubes for the new ones and took the rear one out to use as my back up tube on a ride... Now need to get out this weekend if the weather forecast is wrong as one forecast has said we may get torrential rain, tornado's and hailstones the size of Cricket balls (baseballs for you American types.) Not the usual British weather forecast.... But if we get one good day I am out for a ride...


----------



## Wisconsinite762 (May 24, 2014)

Hit up my local trail today.

This tree was right around a blind corner, and at neck/shoulder height when I was on my bike. Luckily it was around a climbing corner and I didn't have a lot of speed so I was able to stop in time.








Then near the end I had to stop again because of a doe that was taking her sweet time crossing the trail. It then stopped and just watched me as I started to ride again, so I decided to stop and take a quick picture.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

Bought a Jamis with 21" frame off CL Sunday. Been working late all week so tonight I finally had time to stop & get some spoke nipples & get my bike running. After I got the wheel relatively true took her out for a shakedown around the block a few times. Beats my old 'goose to pieces. Still need to fine tune a couple of things but I am definitely pleased with the outcome.


----------



## mort1369 (Oct 12, 2013)

Rode the Kona today since the Raleigh is still laid up (got the new tire and tube in last night). Compared to the Raleigh it felt like riding in quicksand. . . . .


----------



## moe.ron (May 31, 2014)

Installed some Forte Shovel pedals on my Trail SL 29 2. They are a couple few years old but never ridden on. Just got my bike and have only been on a few rides. I love this, I feel like a kid again.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Rode 7 miles at Pine Hill Park today. Half way through I took a wrong turn and lost my riding buddy. Oops. It was a nice day, however.


----------



## Tasnoob (Feb 9, 2014)

Rode about 8-9km of mostly road and bike paths, but did find a reserve really close to my house that has a steady climb than gets steeper and rockier the more you climb, good for practicing my climbing technique. It was a nice day but boy it was cold on the bike time for some warmer riding gear.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Put in 2 laps on the course I will be racing Wednesday evening.

Set a PR. 

I will still be DFL.


----------



## Scishfottman (Jun 8, 2014)

Rode four miles around the neighborhood w/ my wife following on her Townie after a wonderful Sunday spent working. 

At least I did something rather than just come home and crack a beer.


----------



## richie64 (May 24, 2013)

Did 30 miles yesterday in Saumico, WI Stump Farm 100 WEMS Race.


----------



## adrenalinejoe (May 7, 2014)

Well it wasn't my bike but I enjoyed a demo on a tall boy ltc in Sedona AZ. And loved it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Finally got to the point on my p-track project that it's really starting to be fun to ride. I was actually able to spend some time there and not feel like I "HAD" to move, shape, and pack a new feature. Just gave it a good sweep and experimented with lines for awhile. Perfect weather, good times.

See how many line options you can spot...


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I bought some new handlebars that's about it. I trimmed my old ones and liked them smaller but now with the new fork and extra travel I had to adjust my riding position and I think the longer bars will make it more stable. Otherwise she's a blast.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## wcoyne (May 10, 2014)

I rode 8.4 miles and climbed 1138' which was my biggest climb to date on my Trek Fuel EX8.


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

I broke my wrist 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coach-Z (Jun 4, 2014)

I accidentally sprayed my breakpads with fork cleaner... 

As a noob this was also my first time replacing my pads with fresh new ones. Rubbed down the disc with alcohol to clean it from any residual oil. 

Now I know how to do that :-\ 

Sendt fra min GT-N7100 med Tapatalk


----------



## joel787 (Nov 21, 2011)

LCBooger said:


> I broke my wrist


that sucks, what happened

got a chest mount


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

12.5 miles of twisty tight forest singletrack! Life is goood:thumbsup:


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

joel787 said:


> that sucks, what happened
> 
> got a chest mount


I hit a jump that led directly into a corner and my tire dug into a rut and went sidewards - and then I went over the handlebars at about 25mph. Brutal crash. Lucky it wasn't worse.

I do have a chesty, but wasn't wearing it. Would have some sick footage!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J-Bone (Aug 26, 2008)

Popped onNew wheels and rode tubeless for the first time ever. Then peeled out 12.5 miles of singletrack


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Got some new grips now I'm going to use them









Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## BLAMM0 (Aug 23, 2012)

Did 12miles this morning before work


----------



## MSLKauai (Dec 17, 2009)

Alpine trail in Oakridge ... great trail, great time, no bruises, good beer and burger afterwards.


----------



## Coach-Z (Jun 4, 2014)

rearranged my shifter and brake levers..









Then I went for a ride:

http://sporttracks.mobi/activity/6079057

Practised going over logs... only crashed three times today


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Got nothin.... 

forgot to post yesterday putting a sticker on the bike that should speed it up and give more ground clearance and I did a 2 mile loop starting with a good size hill. Great 15 min workout.

Today at 615a started a 5.2 mile trail hike and will revisit tomorrow with a buddy and our bikes.


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

..was planning doing some new trail exploring.. total rainout! : (
Ended up ordering new spds and shoes and cleaning my chain
wiping down frame for tomorrow I ride!


----------



## hyperborean11 (May 19, 2014)

Took this bike...








On a ride with the wife and kid...








Then hit this tiny 3 mile trail. (Well on the sections that weren't flooded)


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Had the ride plan and took off with a buddy to get to the trailhead by 0630. It was a slight mist here and the radar showed no indication of any showers but as we went north, instead of it lightening up, it got cooler and came down more consistently. With the right layers it would have still been doable but I flubbed that part up. We decided to skip it, drove back and went out for breakfast then caught "Two Guns" on the dvr
Going to hit the same plan friday morning.

He's 22 years older than me and I'm 52 so I just figured we'd nix the whole dragging our a$$es around in a cold rain. This will be the first ride this season for him.

Pike's Peak range looking south from the AFA 
https://marissadale.files.wordpress.com/2011/05/trail1.jpg


----------



## meirvin (May 28, 2014)

Rode the bike 2 miles to dinner, Suck it OPEC


----------



## Coach-Z (Jun 4, 2014)

*Sv: What did You do today on your mountain bike?*

I think I fixed a problem that would have made me have to buy a new rear D, but instead seems to have been caused by a faulty chain with a stuck link in it.

Here's hoping









Sendt fra min GT-N7100 med Tapatalk


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

I did the Santa Fe re-do this morning with a retired Dr / friend who is fun to hike or ride with.

Yesterday was the rain out and today was the 12.2 mi (total) trip up to and back, Palmer lake from the Baptist rd trail-head. 
8:30 start time after getting off the nightshift, low 50's and almost 80 degrees coming back. Good workout and the other bike went to the shop for the some frayed cables and a full tune up. 
Two Kona HT's from the the early 2000's !


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

Installed new clipless pedals, removed fork and disassembled, cleaned and re greased stantions and repacked headset. Took the road bike out and hammered out a 20 miler.
trails were pretty soupy from 2 days straight of rain. Gonna explore some new (to me) singletrack tomorrow.


----------



## thegock (Jan 21, 2014)

*New trail!!!*



Took the Anthem out after an inch of rain had fallen in one hour beginning at 8:30am.

Found a new entrance to the Land of Make Believe (24 miles of trails near my house that will cut off a half mile of road climb to get into the woods from home). The trail is somewhat abandoned (deer path type run in places) so I did half an hour of pruning and clearing.

In the last two weeks, I also build a rock ramp over a tree fall two feet high and a pallet bridge with a friend over another a bit higher. They are on the opposite end of the Land of Make Believe, miles away. Tuesday, I cleaned those.

I will have to do a bit more clearing and pruning of the new trail, but I am ecstatic. It gets me to the steepest trail (23%!) there more quickly and has good difficulty with slopes up to 20%. Hope to substantially finish it on Monday and Tuesday. When I finish, I will show the crew.

The trails were very wet, which is OK because it's mostly rock. 14 miles on Friday the 13th.

Just a great, great day.


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

thegock said:


> Took the Anthem out after an inch of rain had fallen in one hour beginning at 8:30am.
> 
> Found a new entrance to the Land of Make Believe (24 miles of trails near my house that will cut off a half mile of road climb to get into the woods from home. The trail is somewhat abandoned (deer path type run in places) so I did half an hour of pruning and clearing.
> 
> ...


Awesome!


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Not to preach, but you want to be careful about just going out and cutting in trails. 

As somebody that's been into trailbuilding for awhile, I can tell you that your good intentions and efforts to make what you see as improvements might actually hurt your local trail situation. In particular, cutting lines at the slopes you mentioned is a huge no-no. As are pallets. 

I'm really psyched to see anyone get into trailbuilding and maintenance. Trails are inarguably the most important aspect of the sport, and it's a shame every rider doesn't put in the to help out. But from experience there are often a lot of 'politics' involved with building trails. What you see as an improvement might be something that gets bikes shut out of an area completely. Please, keep building, but get involved with your local trail group a bit to find out the lay of the land first. Show up from some of their trailwork days and see what's up before cutting trail without any sort of 'go-ahead'. Trailbuilding is one of my favorite things to do, but IMO, it kind of requires some apprenticeship time before going out on your own.

But again, keep at it, just try to coordinate your efforts with the people that put in the rest of the trail system. Better result overall that way. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

A nice section of trail I have enjoyed literally several hundred times. It never gets old.


----------



## wcoyne (May 10, 2014)

I rode 7.2 miles of muddy trails and then picked up my new Bontrager XR4 team edition tires and bontrager tubeless kit from my LBS. I then went home and installed the rim strips and tires and filled them up with some stans no tubes sealant. I now wait until tomorrow to go get muddy again. Hopefully less than today.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

The dec yells at the town and the town yells at our local group that maintains our trails when people cut out paths that undercut trees and whatnot.. If the trail is dead and nobody cares about it then have fun with it just make sure not to make changes to trails that are maintained because of the beurocracy involved. 

I set out to do 6 miles today in my local trail to check out a new half mile pump track that was built, but my friend decided to throw himself into a tree at full speed a mile in and he banged his leg up pretty bad so he was done. He's only been riding with me about 2 seasons.. He needs some work lol.. I'm going back on Sunday while everyone is with their dads to check it out cause my dad is working. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

Well, it was yesterday. I rode the local trail (Big Creek, Roswell GA). I went onto the two Intermediate sub-loops off the Beginner loop. The 2nd sub-loop leads into the advanced section. I took the advanced unintentionally. So from there I wound up on another trail called "Hurts So Good". It wasn't too technically difficult but it was a climb. I do take rest stops en-route. Well I was essentially lost. I finally wound up at the end of that trail which is where the Downhill riders start. You know, the real Downhill bikes with the body armor. So what I had to do to get back was turn around. The trails are single track but it did have a two-way sign. Besides, once I got on the advanced section I hadn't seen any other bike traffic around. So going back from up there was a lot of descending for a while. Even descending gives me a good workout because there's constant steering and body shifting around. The entire trail system is nothing but twists and turns. So when I started seeing the signs labeled "more difficult" I knew I was back at the Intermediate". The advanced is labeled "most difficult". So as I was getting back to more familiar territory I finally saw signs that were pointing back to the Beginner trail as that is where the trail head starts. So after I finally got back there I had done 6.4 miles and 55 minutes of cycling time.

And then I talked about my ride with another cyclist that had passed me while I was on the way back. You know, its always fun to talk with other cyclists at the trail head or parking lot about riding experiences and the bikes.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I love getting lost in a new trail section.. Its fun to just ride around aimlessly sometimes and explore. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

ou2mame said:


> I love getting lost in a new trail section.. Its fun to just ride around aimlessly sometimes and explore.


Yeah, I wasn't really worrying about being lost because I knew the trails would have to take me back from where I came from. Another time I was lost and wound up heading up one of the sub loops opposite traffic. No one seemed to mind. (They reverse directions). Sun, Mon,Wed, Fri is opposite Tue, Thurs & Sat. So I just moved aside as they passed and asked if I was heading the right way back.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

I did a few short rides.... One yesterday picking up some pointers from another rider on technical stuff, 3 miles of 80+ degrees mid-morning. (I'm kinda spoiled b/c I mostly do the bike rides or trail hikes in the early hours before heat 0530 - 0700 start times. 

Today around 430p, a short 2.33 miler with some uphill in the n'hood. Same loop as a few days ago but much easier and faster plus, I did it backwards this time climbing the steeper side and descending the more gradual slope.  

An hour ago, my wife wanted to do a loop at the park nearby... Did that; approx 2 miles, in the nice cooler evening air.


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

Got a puncture the Stan's couldn't seal so I had to put in an emergency tube. Extracted this little fella from the tire first. I call him frank.










Sent from my SPH-L300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Canoo (May 12, 2014)

Been riding a bunch of rails to trails getting used to the new bike. I felt pretty comfortable with it by now so I went to an actual mountain bike trail. The terrain where I live is pretty rocky. The trail I went to has a lot of dips and then steep rock faces you need to climb. I had to quickly figure out how to handle those or I'd have had to walk my bike up too many rocks. After riding about an hour or so I was having a blast rolling down steep rock faces and crossing some ladder bridges. I tipped over sideways a couple times and scraped myself up pretty good off some bushes. Couldn't find the fork in the trail that would have taken me on a loop all the way around a lake. Instead I just ended up right at the lake. Probably for the best since I spent so much time attempting to climb up on top of steep rocks, I was losing daylight. I found the fork I originally missed when I was on my way back out. Next time I'll do the whole loop.

The area I was riding in had all the trees burnt down a few years ago. It's pretty eerie riding through a bunch of dead trees.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Got new tires. Schwalbe RoRo 26x2.25 Performance as the Evo's are way out of my price range.

BEST TIRE I HAVE EVER RIDDEN. Light, fast rolling, and cornering grip out the wazoo. Gave my enough confidence to just let go of the brakes on a bunch of downhills that I normally try to control my speed on. 8D


----------



## Canoo (May 12, 2014)

Canoo said:


> Been riding a bunch of rails to trails getting used to the new bike. I felt pretty comfortable with it by now so I went to an actual mountain bike trail. The terrain where I live is pretty rocky. The trail I went to has a lot of dips and then steep rock faces you need to climb. I had to quickly figure out how to handle those or I'd have had to walk my bike up too many rocks. After riding about an hour or so I was having a blast rolling down steep rock faces and crossing some ladder bridges. I tipped over sideways a couple times and scraped myself up pretty good off some bushes. Couldn't find the fork in the trail that would have taken me on a loop all the way around a lake. Instead I just ended up right at the lake. Probably for the best since I spent so much time attempting to climb up on top of steep rocks, I was losing daylight. I found the fork I originally missed when I was on my way back out. Next time I'll do the whole loop.
> 
> The area I was riding in had all the trees burnt down a few years ago. It's pretty eerie riding through a bunch of dead trees.
> View attachment 902107


Went back to this same trail today. Took the proper fork and did the entire loop around the lake. Had to hop off and walk my bike far less frequently this time around. Didn't tip over in the spots I did last time :thumbsup:.

Here's a picture of my bike when I took a quick break at the halfway mark:


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

The magnet for my bike computer fell out about 1/3 of the ride. It was a great day for mountainbiking; dry and mid 60s F. 
I would say I rode from 9-10 miles today. My riding technique was further improved, and I really railed the turns better than two weeks ago.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I did 19 miles with a few friends... Gonna try to get out again tomorrow.










Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Canoo said:


> Went back to this same trail today. Took the proper fork and did the entire loop around the lake. Had to hop off and walk my bike far less frequently this time around. Didn't tip over in the spots I did last time :thumbsup:.
> 
> Here's a picture of my bike when I took a quick break at the halfway mark:
> View attachment 902648


That place looks like so much fun to me. You're lucky-there's so much there to progress with. That kind of stuff never gets old.


----------



## Tasnoob (Feb 9, 2014)

Went for a ride with my son and a mate at the local mountain bike park. Hit the first lap pretty hard felt good. Rode another lap got a bit tired towards the end pulled up and took a break. My mate tells me about a short section of track I hadn't ridden sounded good so we headed up to the start. Took the first run at a fairly moderate pace (for me) got to the end and decided to have another crack at it but hit it a fair bit quicker this time. About half way down is a log drop off probably not huge (for an experienced rider) I am not an experienced rider. I hit the drop off way too quick and ate dirt actually more accurately ate the surrounding under growth and came to rest up against a sapling. Crash virginity broken. Got the bike off me checked all my arms and legs yeap still attached, no major bleeding bike looked ok so I got back on and decided to have another go, no crash this time. 
All up still a good ride and I learnt that riding to your ability is a good idea cause crashing sucks. LOL


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

Rode about 10 miles on some local stuff. First ride in a few weeks due to family time constraints. I've been running a lot lately though so the old lungs and legs felt great on the bike. I really hate running but if it makes me that much better on the bike then so be it.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Did another 10 miles today with my girlfriend today. She had a baby shower yesterday and was upset she missed the bike ride.. So I did what any loving bf would do. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## richie64 (May 24, 2013)

The wife and I went gravel riding today, so I too out my pugsly had a blast. Did 15 miles as we were pressed for time this afternoon.


----------



## Canoo (May 12, 2014)

slapheadmofo said:


> That place looks like so much fun to me. You're lucky-there's so much there to progress with. That kind of stuff never gets old.


It's a blast. There's some sections I'm definitely having trouble with. I could tell during my second ride there that I was much more confident at parts I had trouble with the first time though. Practice makes perfect I guess!


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Hit up a new trail about 1 hour north from my house. Probably the most beautiful ride I have been on yet. 3500ft of climbing 19.5 miles. So much fun.


----------



## cookiexd40 (Jun 22, 2014)

Ok well my second post ever on this forum and I feel like it might be a little embarrassing compared to all of yalls beautiful rides...my step son and I put in about 12 miles total today over about 4-6 hr time span ending up at a little church playground before heading back home. I ride a walmart special lol and he's well 6 with a sweet little single speed lol


















Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirden (Jun 21, 2014)

Bought a "new" (to me) Trek 3700 from my LBS. Pretty old school setup. From what I've found it is a 2006 bike. Shifts like butter and is a real blast to ride. Changed the engagement point of the rear brakes, grabbed some gloves, grips, and a new helmet. The saddle and pedals have been upgraded as well as the grips now. I still need to grab my pack supplies so for now I'll just hit the hills in the neighborhood.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

27 miles of mainly singletrack. New tires are awesome. 8D


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

cookiexd40 said:


> Ok well my second post ever on this forum and I feel like it might be a little embarrassing compared to all of yalls beautiful rides...my step son and I put in about 12 miles total today over about 4-6 hr time span ending up at a little church playground before heading back home. I ride a walmart special lol and he's well 6 with a sweet little single speed lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome but the kid needs a helmet.

Anyways, first ride with my new bike. Made it 8 miles and ripped the rear derailleur off. Had to hike out about 2 miles. Luckily it was a 5 mile loop around a lake and I was a little more than halfway around on the second lap. Pretty crappy way to start a relationship with a new bike.


----------



## deckroid (Jun 24, 2014)

Ok, I know it's not a mountain bike but...

Today, my son (age 7) and I rode 10 miles on a cool bike path I never knew existed. It's not quite finished and for about 1/2 mile we were on a very busy street between the two sections BUT... he made it. As did I.

At the half way point, we rested, drank juice boxes and had some cheese. WHoo!!









And if you are wondering, it's an Electra Townie 7D


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Climbed up a canyon to escape the heat


----------



## LB412 (Nov 28, 2012)

Ripping the rear Der off... Must have been a big crash. My current Der has 2000 miles on it and has taken a few hits.


----------



## Maroof (May 26, 2014)

son and dad, that's beautiful!


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

LB412 said:


> Ripping the rear Der off... Must have been a big crash. My current Der has 2000 miles on it and has taken a few hits.


No crash involved. Not sure if it took a hit before the hanger ripped loose or what. The chain broke too, not sure which happened first, the hanger or the chain.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Did 6 miles at the track by my house.. Rode a new trail being made to break it in. Very squishy but it had some nice technical decents going on.










Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

ZERO- I had bike envy by getting involved on a *hike* that went 3 more miles than I was expecting (6.25 total after working the nightshift) and all the while, in a beautiful park in the middle of town. 
Seen a few bike riders toward the end of the walk and realized every step of my hike was a mental calculation of how much more efficient bike travel is. 
I'm happy to have been out on a workout but I need to convert these guys to wheeler's.


----------



## Woodzy (Jun 9, 2013)

After 7 weeks off the bike I did a good 9.5km ride and got my legs burning, I could tell that my fitness has gone backwards.


----------



## joel787 (Nov 21, 2011)

ou2mame said:


> Did 6 miles at the track by my house.. Rode a new trail being made to break it in. Very squishy but it had some nice technical decents going on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how u like the new FS


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Its a change.. I did notice that my back wheel is staying on the ground in the down hill sections, where my ht was bobbing around and pretty unstable at times. It's an older trek liquid frame. It actually goes pretty well with my epicon. I might bring it up to 130mm in the front. Overall though I'm liking it. Jump are a lot better on my body too. No bouncy landings once I dialed in the rebound some and played with the air pressure. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## joel787 (Nov 21, 2011)

can u make the epicon 130mm?


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah I am at 120 now and there is another notch. I think it's 130, maybe it's 140. The oe fork was 140 on this frame so getting as close as I can to that will make the geo better I assume. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## joel787 (Nov 21, 2011)

ou2mame said:


> Yeah I am at 120 now and there is another notch. I think it's 130, maybe it's 140. The oe fork was 140 on this frame so getting as close as I can to that will make the geo better I assume.
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


damn man, thanks for the heads up, just made mine longer 140mm, only thing i had trouble was the rebound adjustment knob it was sketchy to take off... found this but not exactly the model i have... anyways thanks, sweet new bike

GearInches.com » How to Adjust Epicon / Axon Fork Travel


----------



## joel787 (Nov 21, 2011)

after two weeks off, did a 6mile loop with the HT, pretty fun but now i got a clicking hub wtf


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

joel787 said:


> damn man, thanks for the heads up, just made mine longer 140mm, only thing i had trouble was the rebound adjustment knob it was sketchy to take off... found this but not exactly the model i have... anyways thanks, sweet new bike
> 
> GearInches.com » How to Adjust Epicon / Axon Fork Travel


Yeah I didn't find directions mine mine, but close enough. I just pulled the rebound knob off and used a socket. I had to find one skinny enough to clear the dropout. The pin is a ***** to remove.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirden (Jun 21, 2014)

Hooked up to the mag trainer for three thirty minute sessions today. Then sat on the bike and bobbed up and down with my eyes closed to act like I was a real mountain biker... If only it worked that way.


----------



## NC_Giant (Jun 26, 2014)

Didn't take any pictures of the ride today, but I did use my tracking app on my phone to track my route. It's an easy trail, a mix of a walk path and a nature trail. There's tons of roots, small and medium sized, some loose gravel/sand mixture, some undulating, whoops-like rolls and some straight, easy sections. Very flat around this part of the state so no real drastic elevation changes. I do 6 figure-eights, ~2 miles a piece.


----------



## joel787 (Nov 21, 2011)

how do u get burnt calories with ur phone?


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I use endomondo to track my rides and it tells me calories and whatnot. I don't know how accurate it is, and to be honest I really don't care lol

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## NC_Giant (Jun 26, 2014)

I think it just bases it on an algorithm they develop. I choose the activity I'm doing (the most specific I can get is "outdoor cycling.") From there I guess, if their algorithm is advanced enough, figures in changes in elevation, average speed, distance and whatever other parameters they program the app for, and it just spits out a number. I use iRunner for iPhone, but I used to use Google MyTracks when I had an Android. The MyTracks app didnt track calories though.

Honestly, I think its a bit accurate. I do some road biking on my Trek Multitrack and I use the same app. A couple weeks ago I did a 75 min. ride, 20.6 miles and averaged 16.2 mph. From what the app said, I burned 1,578 calories. I figure ~8 more miles, and a few more mph could definitely add 600 more calories.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah I used my tracks and a few others but endomondo is my favorite. I wish it worked with my Pebble though. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## joel787 (Nov 21, 2011)

:thumbsup:cool, thanks.. na i was just thinking a cheap way to measure power output, calories?.. poor's man power meter, them things are expensive.. ama download it, most times i don't bring my phone, but whatever


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I crashed yesterday on a parking lot because when I cornered, the front wheel washed out on a light covering of dirt. I scraped up my knees, but I still will try to ride today.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Did some of this.. Almost went over the handlebars lol.. That would have been ugly

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Ended up riding 5 miles today on my Trek 3700 with a group. 
It was too nice of a day to not ride, and I still climbed very well even with my scabbed knee.


----------



## Settertude (Jun 22, 2013)

*I rode it.*

Yup.


----------



## NC_Giant (Jun 26, 2014)

That looks pretty sweet. Nice place to ride, chill and take in the scenery.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Did 15 miles on a trail I haven't been to. It was definitely fun. I haven't been lost in a long time lol










Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I rode a short but very fun 5 mile loop at Pine Hill Park today. 
That totals up to 16 miles this week on trails (three short rides).


----------



## Furball the Mystery Cat (May 18, 2007)

Yesterday I went up Chaney Trail, up Mount Lowe fire road, thru Mueller Tunnel, and up to the top of Mount Disappointment.

Me at the top of Mount Disappointment:


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

Rode Tunnel-Otero for the first time on my new Troy. The day before they close the forests for the summer.


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

Well, it was on Sat. Besides doing my morning trail ride. I made a repair on my rear brake. It was working fine. I have a 2000 Magura Loiuse that needed a new piston in the master cylinder (There's a thread about it in Brake Time). So I've had the part sitting around for a couple weeks so I finally had a chance to take out the old one and replace it with the new one. I did need to do a little bleeding too, so I took care of that. Then of course I checked to see that it was working properly. And on Sunday I went for another morning ride. No problems at all.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Spent some time in the lab over the past couple days...built up a new bike and revived an old one.

Custom steel by a friend of mine. Screaming short chainstays, Ecc. BB machined down to fit American BMX shell, ready for gears, discs, cantis....super versatile little frame - probably end up gearing it and going with a 4" fork; got some nicer fit parts on the way too.




























This has been out on long term loan to a friend. Got it back the other day and gave it a good 1-over and some fresh bits. Handmade by Frank the Welder. 'Nuf said.



















My 10 y/o hijacked it as soon as it was done. Said he 'can't find anything wrong with it" and knocked off his first jumps on a 26".
:thumbsup:



















Also spruced up this dump-score:









...and put the finishing (for the moment) touches on out pumptrack project this past weekend. It's been a good couple days as far as a biking goes around here.

:thumbsup:

The boy on his 18"


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Went for a ride yesterday and got a thorn in my tire apparently so had to patch that. And put a bash guard on and a new middle ring cause my old one was 8 years old and pretty much a mess.










Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Added new Raceface Aeffect pedals to my Cobia.
They are expensive and awesome.


----------



## ratskrad (Jun 13, 2014)

Rode 14.8 miles at Canyons Resort in Park City UT. Took the Red Pine Ganjala up an rode the Mid Mountain trail to Ambush trail and took that to the base. Had so much fun we did it a second time. Used an app on my phone that told me we did 1266 ft up and 2404 ft down over the 7.4 miles each lap with a time of 1.09.20 and 1.04.50 for the two laps. Best part is I made it in one piece as did the bike lol.


----------



## hyperborean11 (May 19, 2014)

Spending most of the day with friends and family. But was able to get my butt out of bed at 7 to go for a 9 mile ride through an easy trail 5 minutes from my house. Very relaxing. Mixed it up on some paved paths and some single track. It's a holiday so decided to take it easy.


----------



## HawkGX (May 24, 2012)

Maybe not today, but this week at least... I went on my 1st group ride on Wednesday. About 13 in my group, doing a pre-race loop thru the course for a July 6th race. Not exactly up on group ride etiquette but I guess it's mostly common sense anyway. I'm used to riding with my son and am usually right on his back wheel so had to catch myself a couple times riding up on someone's back tire. No mishaps though and I had a great time. It was a no-drop group which is just my speed these days! Looking forward to more group rides.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

Went to Palo Duro & rode the Lighthouse Trail. About 6 miles round trip. The downhill on the way back is worth the climb. 
Only crashed once bombing a dry creek crossing when I hit some deep sand. Trails are rutted from the recent rains but not terrible.


----------



## xeasternskies (Jun 25, 2014)

DT Swiss 29'er Taco.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

^---Well there's your problem! :eekster:

I changed out the grips with better ones and replaced the plastic pedals with aluminium ones (studs were wearing off)


----------



## xeasternskies (Jun 25, 2014)

MCHB said:


> ^---Well there's your problem! :eekster:
> 
> I changed out the grips with better ones and replaced the plastic pedals with aluminium ones (studs were wearing off)


I did both of those before my last ride and man did that help, major grip on both ends.

+1 for Shimano Saint MX-80 and Peaty Lizard skin grips.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

xeasternskies said:


> DT Swiss 29'er Taco.
> View attachment 905862


That must have caused a crash. Is that a 2012 Trek X-Cal?

Today I rode 6.5 miles at Pine Hill Park. There were a lot of downed branches and trees that I had to walk the bike across, but there was one tree laid across the trail that I cleared perfectly.
I rode the banked turns higher and rode over all the obstacles. It was a very fun, windy ride. It was arguably the best ride of the season (although not the longest).
I'll ride again tomorrow. I can't wait.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

Anyone have hints on posting pics from instagram?


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2014)

Rode 10 miles with my wife and then she gave me a present (new dish brush for bike cleaning). Turns out today is national "Clean the Mulberries off your Wife's bike" day. Which is weird, cause after I cleaned her bike I googled it and I couldn't find anything about it online. On the plus side, I have a good brush and she has a clean bike.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

I had a good few days over the holiday/weekend with some family. 

Brother-in-law was here from TX and recently got a bike to get in shape and healthy. I helped him decide between 3 he was looking at (city-path types w/ 700c wheels) and he showed up here at 6800 ft on Wednesday afternoon.

Main concern was not overdoing the workout for a new biker coupled with elevation here and hills every-which-way. We (my wife her brother and I) did some paved and redrock hardpack doing 3 and 5 miles rides with slight elevation changes and he did really well. 
I reminded him of how strong he'll feel if he stays with it down at sea level on the same rides he's been doing..... and not to let 3 days of dust accumulate on that bike. It's a Jamis Coda Sport and while here, we got out bike shopping so he has a multi-tool and a pump. He learned about his presta valves and we worked together to get his wireless computer working so it did more than show him the time of day and air temp.

Also while here we got in some nice scenic hikes with his photo eq along. Now my wife is starting to get more serious and interested in getting out more too.

I hope he's one of the stories about the bike making a great impact on his health and fitness like many I've read of.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Today I installed a RaceFace narrow-wide 30T chain ring going from a 2x10 to a 1x10 drive train which was good for a 377g (13.2oz) weight loss. I didn't really do it for the weight savings though but for making things a little more simple while riding and maintaining the bike. Won't get to ride it though until later in the week.


----------



## Gouda Cheez (Feb 18, 2013)

Bled my rear brake - first time I've ever bled a hydro brake. I was surprised at how simple it is on the newer Shimano brakes. Hoping it cures the issues I've been having with my rear brake going to the bar on descents and then being normal on flat ground / climbs.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I rode 6 miles today on local trails. Those RaceFace pedals really work well. 
That means I rode a total of 23 miles this week (four rides).


----------



## Nitr0 (Jun 7, 2013)

Rode the local trail


----------



## Dusty Trails (Jul 24, 2011)

Dodged a turtle on his way to the lake.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## caboose302 (May 24, 2014)

Took the GT out on a trail with my buddy trying to convert him from a roadie. I rode my pos Huffy and he took the GT. Finally wiped out but that little Huffy does surprisingly well and turned out to be a lot of fun.


----------



## Kirden (Jun 21, 2014)

Went to the LBS and got a new saddle. Replaced my serfas e-gel comfort saddle with a specialized Riva and the ride is so much better. No more soreness on the back of my thighs from moving my weight back with the wide serfas.

After installing the saddle and riding around the neighborhood I went back to the LBS to purchase the Riva and took the bike along for a fit. He straightened out the saddle install and tossed it on the trainer. We re positioned the saddle height and now the bike is more comfortable than ever. I can't wait to take it on the trail tomorrow.


----------



## ZKK007 (Feb 19, 2014)

Went tubeless ghetto style! Maxxis High Roller 2 2.3 rear and Maxxis Ardent 2.4 front.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## meirvin (May 28, 2014)

I am mainly riding for fitness the last 2 months since getting into biking and ride concrete bike paths. (down 12 pounds )


----------



## Kirden (Jun 21, 2014)

Rode part of the planned excursion today. The plan was a 16 mile round trip, I ended up throwing in the towel at 8. Riding mostly paved roads and a little bit of dirt, with lots of hills along the way. I never had to get off and walk the bike, but I may have dropped to an extremely low granny gear on some climbs...


----------



## Dusty Trails (Jul 24, 2011)

Rode with an Ex employee (that was more like the little sister I wish I had) and her husband, who were back in town visiting friends and family. She is an avid roadie that is just getting her feet wet on the MTB trails. Good ride.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyguy1001 (May 26, 2014)

Today I changed my pedals to clipless and haven't fallen on my face yet. I'll probably ride around nice flay and easy things for a little bit before I venture back out onto the trails.


----------



## dreduo (Jun 3, 2014)

Rode 10miles mostly XC. Realizing how much I love this sport


----------



## Collidoskope (Jul 1, 2014)

Today was my forth-ever trail ride. I completed a 9 mile track with the local MTB club. That's the longest trail I've done (< 2~3 miles is my next closest). 

I've never been so proud of myself. :]


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Today was a great trail ride. I rode on a new trail with a group and this trail was fun. There were some climbs, but it was mostly downhill and it was very smooth and flowy in some areas but then some places had a lot of roots. This trail is my favourite out of all the Aqueduct Trails in Woodstock (still not as good as Pine Hill Park). I am guessing I rode 7.5 miles with the group, but I will wait until I get the actual mileage before I add it up to my weekly total.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Trimmed my new brake hoses (Shimano XT). Very easy but I think I messed up a little and still need to bleed. Oh well...easy to do, just gotta get the stuff to do it.


----------



## Dusty Trails (Jul 24, 2011)

Went for a group Urban Ride around the University campus. Steps hills drops jumps curbs sidewalks parking garages. Lots of fun.









Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

I was going down a trail, clipping along at a good pace; not the most challenging trail by no means, but I was loving every minute of it. Somewhere along the way, my right leg brushed up against a shrub and didn't think much of it; it was somewhat itchy on the drive home, figured I got bit by a bug or something until I looked at my leg while unloading my bike from the truck. A few swollen and red spots...Poison Ivy! All and all, it was still a good ride.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Lubed her up and took her for a ride!!

Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


----------



## Alex Ferguson (Jul 4, 2014)

Rode in little circles on grass at the local park until I felt nauseous. Also started to learn front wheel lifts

yeah, baby steps


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

This week; Switched from clipless (been riding 10 years with these) to dual pedals so I can have more options of letting a family members try my bike or myself taking a quick short spin w/o the PITA of those shoes.

Yesterday 730a; Did a 6 mile path with a 75 y/o retired Dr to explore some good uphill and a round-a-bout way of commuting to work.
Then put some on-sale $20 fenders on my 91 Splzd for a cool updated city bike look.

6p; Met up with some riders on more tech terrain and another 5.8 miles, then a great cook out w/ quality brews.

Today at 830a; Out with the old doc again and did 12.5 miles at approx 86 degrees out there.
Round numbers, 24 miles in the two days. Feeling stronger !


----------



## pdorn (Jul 11, 2014)

Just bought my first new bike in 10 + years a week ago. Been riding it as often as I can this week to get in shape for trail riding. 

Today: 10.5 miles on a paved trail, 3 miles during my commute.

Tuesday: 3 miles during commute.

Sunday: 10.5 miles on paved trail.

So far, loving riding and being back on a bike!


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Took a vacation. Now I'm back to riding. I missed it so much. I hate being away from my routine. I live near a nice loop and work from home so sometimes I'll hit it twice a day, but being off a bike for a week makes me lazy. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

It sounds like you went on a wrong type of vacation....


----------



## Dusty Trails (Jul 24, 2011)

jazzanova said:


> It sounds like you went on a wrong type of vacation....


Sounds like it to me too. The last 2 years my vacation has been going out to Utah and riding with one of my sons. They have been some of the best trips ever.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

6 road miles today so far  But it was with my 9 year old to go see the new planet of the apes movie so


----------



## crazysquirrel (Jul 11, 2014)

Nitr0 said:


> Rode the local trail
> View attachment 906274


Does that happen to be Idawild Park near Burlington Kentucky?
I was there today. Went down a wooden thing(no idea what it is called) that looked just like that, AND it starts with a hill like that.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I rode 29 miles in three days. That makes 31.5 miles this week (5 days). I don't know if I'll do much riding this weekend, but I will stop by the Mountain Bike Fest at the STAB trails in Brownsville to demo some bikes if I can.


----------



## ibadfish (Apr 22, 2012)

Did a much needed maintenance day. Went over every bolt to ensure proper tightness. Cleaned the rear derailuer and chain. Bike was in need of a little tlc. Now she's all ready to go for tomorrow's ride.


----------



## jmeb (Jun 4, 2014)

Went on my first ride with a fork made in this century -- a new to me 2008 Reba Team mounted to my DBR Ti hardtail. We happily made our way around Centennial Cone. The 2700ft of climbing in <17 miles started to get to me.

On the final, fast, steep with drop-offs to one side descent, my front tire dramatically flatted. Instant deflation, handling disappeared. Did everything I could to keep myself from falling down the drop off. A bit of blood, a bit of wracked nerves, and a new tube later I wandered the rest of the way down.

Today I learned: 
1. Whoa -- air forks are pretty rad. As is a bit more travel. My hands are not killing me.
2. 24 PSI is a bit too low of pressure. 
3. Front punctures + lots of speed + loose terrain is pretty scary.


----------



## Collidoskope (Jul 1, 2014)

Today was my second 9+ mile ride (somewhere between 9 and 12 miles). 
I learned that taking the handlebars straight to the gut does not feel good. Also flipping over them was kind of painful, too. 

I will conquer you one day, small creek crossing.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I didn't do anything on my bike today, but I looked at some new ones at the VMBA fest in Brownsville, VT. They had some bikes there that I wanted to ride, but I didn't want to spend $65 to demo a few bikes. I'll be back next year for the full weekend, weather permitting.


----------



## Woodzy (Jun 9, 2013)

Did a 23km road ride today. Haven't done this circuit in a few months and my legs were burning after..... time to get back into shape I think!


----------



## Tasnoob (Feb 9, 2014)

Gave the beast a good wash and fitted some new wellgo platforms to replace the composite (plastic) ones that it came with. Haven't ridden in 2 weeks withdrawals setting in, bad.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm going to check out some downed trees today on one of the local trails and see if I can clear it.. And I'll ride some too lol

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Reelchef67 (Aug 21, 2011)

Went for a ride , went Otb 
Now sitting in the hospital
Update with numerous bruise dirt rash and a cracked rib..
Fml


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Since Thursday, 3x rides... 1st - froze my a$$ off! 2nd was like a two stage race (Heineken stop in the middle)... 3rd did some technical stuff... All in all a nice 5 days away...









Today's ride (in between techy stuff)

Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


----------



## joel787 (Nov 21, 2011)

having a good confident day today, then the chain broke!:madman::incazzato:


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Loaded up for a camping/biking vacation.

Climbed some mountains. About 4200ft of elevation. My legs hurt today.

Some extremely fast fun single track on the way down. Broke my front brake. Ran out of water.

Got back to camp, sat in the river and re-hydrated.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Reelchef67 said:


> Went for a ride , went Otb
> Now sitting in the hospital
> Update with numerous bruise dirt rash and a cracked rib..
> Fml


Ouch lol.. Ribs suck. I broke a few a couple years ago.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## joel787 (Nov 21, 2011)

crazy a"s day today, 1) got Waay lost ended up doing 21mi, 2) on my way back on a bike path a deer in front of me ran off to oncoming traffic almost hitting a car, 3) about 1/4mi in front of me a truck spun out from the highway into the bike path, then the diver comes out with no pants, wtf?


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I was on a paved bike path last month and an Asian woman made a turn off the Parkway and drove though it nearly hitting several people before somebody ran after her to let her know that the painted white lines about 4' wide weren't car lanes...... I think she had pants on but it didn't matter she shouldn't be driving lol

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## joel787 (Nov 21, 2011)

lol.. thats pretty messed up, asians driving, murica should know better..jk yeah plus i almost hit a roadie on the trail, i was going pretty fast then missed him by an inch, he yelled something but i had my earbuds..too emotional ama take a break, jeeze


----------



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)

Went to ride some local trails early but they were a muddy mess and I felt like crap. Did four miles on the trails before I went home. 

Once home I swapped tires and did four miles through my hilly neighborhood. Decided to quit because my knee started giving me fits again.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I rode 9.5 miles today with a group. I need to work on standing and cornering, that will help me turn, but other than that I have improved my riding style a lot this year.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Was gonna go riding today but some stuff came up. Damn life. Put my new gxp crank on and a new stem. I'll have to go riding tomorrow instead. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## falconpunch79 (May 30, 2012)

Its been raining like crazy but the trails were dry enough to hit up today. One was very overgrown and I got dozens of tiny painful cuts from going through tall grass that was growing onto the trail. Overall, it was good to get back out there.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2014)

CannondaleF9 said:


> I rode 9.5 miles today with a group. I need to work on standing and cornering, that will help me turn, but other than that I have improved my riding style a lot this year.


 I work on standing/cornering and keeping by balance neutral or rearward quite a bit. Too many years riding over road bars has me washing out occasionally.


----------



## Overkill-F1 (Nov 16, 2013)

I usually let my two dogs run wild on the trails while I bike along. They always keep within sight. The older dog will follow along just fine and keep to the side if we are on a road. The young one loves running and goes back and forth, he probably runs twice the distance I bike. I can't trust him yet alongside a roadway.
Today, for the first time, I spent a while with the young one on a lead beside me while I biked. He did a really good job 'heeling', stopping, turning. We only had one problem on one reversal.
...Terry


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Out on the trails yesterday a 0645 after some big rains the day before with a friend and a newer mtn biker just getting back into it. We got in just over 5 mi with some good trails and all in great shape considering the wet stuff.

Def had to wash down the bikes then for the heck of it, weighed the bike. Mine is 1.8 # heavier than it's twin in the garage. I added those 2-way pedals a few weeks ago and mine has the RS sus seatpost, frame mount pump, computer and one cage. Came up with 31# and 29.2#, both 7005 frames and low/mid priced h/t from 2001.


----------



## TN_Yeti (Mar 16, 2014)

Worked on my manual, then loaded bike on truck and headed towards Durango for the Gathering!


----------



## pdorn (Jul 11, 2014)

Spent the last two mornings on some local trails in the Bay Area. First two days riding on dirt and really enjoyed it. Was able to do all the climbs without getting off the bike. Overall, a great weekend of riding.


----------



## falconpunch79 (May 30, 2012)

Nothing on mine, but spent the weekend testing new bikes. Hope to make a decision on which to buy tonight


----------



## Tres Bottelas (May 27, 2014)

Bank, Groceries, Curbs, Driveway Slopes, Loading Dock, Ran a Red Light, And Now I Have To Go Back To The Grocery Store And Exchange The Light Bulbs. Probably Run Another Red Light In The Process, And Hit A Few More Driveway Slopes For Good Measure!


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

Yesterday did 23 miles on the road then 6 miles on the Lighthouse Trail in Palo Duro. Knocked 3 minutes off my time. Didn't crash or bleed this time but had three cactus spines in my ankle
Hey Tres. On my the last half of my road ride I did the alley, parking lot, culvert route to stay out of traffic. It's a lot more fun than straight ahead roading. Manualed over a 12" concrete barrier. Just scraped the bottom of a pedal. Just knew I was gonna crash about the time I pulled the front end off the ground. It was awesome.


----------



## Tres Bottelas (May 27, 2014)

velo99 said:


> Yesterday did 23 miles on the road then 6 miles on the Lighthouse Trail in Palo Duro. Knocked 3 minutes off my time. Didn't crash or bleed this time but had three cactus spines in my ankle
> Hey Tres. On my the last half of my road ride I did the alley, parking lot, culvert route to stay out of traffic. It's a lot more fun than straight ahead roading. Manualed over a 12" concrete barrier. Just scraped the bottom of a pedal. Just knew I was gonna crash about the time I pulled the front end off the ground. It was awesome.


Nice! I too would much rather be the victim of my own ignorance than someone else. I waited for the green this time, since I was with my son, but we managed to hit a few skinnies instead. Little bugger has been practicing behind my back!:madman:


----------



## dreduo (Jun 3, 2014)

Heavy rains equal lots of mud. Completed 4.5mi with a first time rider. Time was a bit slower, but it's good to get someone interested in riding. Going back out in 3 days hope to ride 15mi.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Took my son over to the skatepark for a couple hours, then met up with my trailbuilding partner for a 10 miler and a couple beers on our local loop to scope out some future projects. Perfect day for it.

The boy was killing it on his little 18". Man, I wish I could jump. :madman:


----------



## Tres Bottelas (May 27, 2014)

slapheadmofo said:


> Took my son over to the skatepark for a couple hours, then met up with my trailbuilding partner for a 10 miler and a couple beers on our local loop to scope out some future projects. Perfect day for it.
> 
> The boy was killing it on his little 18". Man, I wish I could jump. :madman:


Skills!


----------



## Dusty Trails (Jul 24, 2011)

Spent a little time on the Ouachita Vista trail. Almost ran over a turkey.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Tres Bottelas said:


> Skills!


Crazy skills. Keeps me welll-grounded as far as thinking I can really handle a bike, that's for sure.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I converted my friend and her husband into mtbers from hikers by showing them that it's more fun to ride where they walk. They are buying some bikes this week. 15 miles and they were like alright.. Walking us boring 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

I centred my GPS and bike light; before, they were both on the right handlebar. Had to get creative with the light. I took a regular O ring for another light I use on my helmet and mated it with the split ring that came with the light on the bars using two zip ties; worked like a charm! Centring everything didn't really change the functionality, just put some OCD stuff to rest! 



The underside


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

Went camping and rode at Ellicottville, NY (one of the Bell grant finalists this year). Lots of rain the previous couple of days made the rocks and roots even more greasy than usual, which led to a full body dab onto a downed tree which led to a possible cracked rib. All and all it was a great trip!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I didn't do much on my mountainbike today or yesterday (although I wanted to ride last night). I instead finished up on a trail in my "backyard" and rode it a couple times.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I did 3 5 laps yesterday about to do some more now. The wild wine berries are ripe now so I'll get to eat some too haha

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

I too am trying to convert hiker friends to biking. Today was a hike but last two rides were both 5 + milers on trails. One of those was an intro ride for a newer biker and a fancy new bike. We are out in the morning at 7 to do some more. Thinking of an old rail bed that is 6 miles gradual uphill and basically rolling back.... a 'cheater 12 miles' but it's terribly hot out lately.... 90's plus. 
I'll slack off a bit and be happy about it.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I brought my hikers to where they hike to try mtbing since they knew the area, and they both liked riding a lot more. They didn't realize the exercise benefit until after riding. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hey Slap, just noticed something...
Where`s the kids helmet?


----------



## Rogue426 (May 5, 2013)

First ride after swapping out Conti X-Kings for a Maxxis Crossmark 29x2.1 in the rear and a Maxxis Ardent 29x 2.25 in the front along with some new ODI Rogues
Initial impressions on the tires are favorable so far, did 12+ miles after some pretty good rainfall so the trails were still wet in some areas.I always felt the X-Kings were twitchy through some of the faster turns and the rear's sidewall was looking pretty beat up after maybe 200 miles on it, Front end felt alot lighter with the Maxxis than the X King which surprised me. The new grips are head and shoulders better than the stock ones, they are thicker and absorb a lot more chatter and they just grip my hands like Vader did the the rebel officers throat . Back to the Ardent front , it stays on the line I picked and gave me no discernible drift like the X King. I always felt the X King in front was on a razor's edge of washing out.By the way both tires set up easy peasy tubeless.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

velo99 said:


> Hey Slap, just noticed something...
> Where`s the kids helmet?


Not to worry - it's on his melon, right where it belongs (it's black and skate style, so maybe tough to see in the pic?). That's one thing he's always been good about, though personally I wish he'd rock a full face and pads more often. I know I would be if I ever got that far off the ground. 

I'll tell ya, it always bums me out how many people just drop their young kids off at the skatepark with no helmets and on incredibly shitty bikes w/ no brakes, etc and then just take off. It's in a pretty rough 'hood, so I guess that stuff just goes with the territory, but man, it's a bit depressing. I try to give away stuff, specially helmets, whenever I can to try to help out, but it's an uphill battle. Usually, out of 30-40 kids, mine's the only one wearing a helmet.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I was reading that giving out helmets has zero effect on helmet use.. Nobody uses them unless they want to or are forced to be it by law or parents 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

ou2mame said:


> I was reading that giving out helmets has zero effect on helmet use.. Nobody uses them unless they want to or are forced to be it by law or parents
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


It's law in our state for under 14 y/o. There are free helmet programs all over teh place, but like you say, it doesn't make a damn bit of difference in certain areas. From hanging out and getting to know some of the kids that spend a lot of time at this particular park (which is in a pretty rough area of a depressed old mill city a couple towns from where we live), a lot of the parents aren't very involved with their kids in general. I've tried to organize some trips to different places to ride for them like indoor parks and a BMX track, but can't do jack without some parental involvement, and most of the kids are pretty much like 'no, my mom/dad won't do that'. Sad. One of the really young kids that used to be down there a lot actually was killed and dumped beside the highway last year by his so-called folks. If there's an upside, I guess in addition to learning to fly, my kid gets some valuable life lessons over there; seems to really make him appreciate how good he's got it.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Yesterday I rode 5 intense miles with a lot of steep climbs and today I rode 8.5 miles both on my homemade Gravel Grinder (my 2010 F9 with a narrow flat bar and 1.5" wide semi-slick tyres).
Still, riding is riding and it has been too hot lately in the afternoon to ride much, so all this riding I have done this week has been in the morning.
Hopefully I will be able to go for a ride on the mountain bike tomorrow.


----------



## dreduo (Jun 3, 2014)

No riding today but I have confirmation that my new ride is en route. 2013 Opus Stakh 3 excited to ride it next week.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I cleaned my bike today.. It was a muddy mess.










Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Marc2211 (Aug 6, 2013)

Nothing on the bike this week. Only one ride last week too... (I usually commute 100 miles a week and about 25 more trail riding). On family vacation so enjoying the downtime. I brought a bike with me but it is sitting forlornly in the van begging for an outing.

Back at home next week so will probably be itching to get our on the trails again. Although I think the time off has finally helped the wrist I broke in February heal up properly.


----------



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)

I looked at it....


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

ou2mame said:


> I was reading that giving out helmets has zero effect on helmet use.. Nobody uses them unless they want to or are forced to be it by law or parents
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


I guess if they are 'invested' in the idea it's a good policy they buy one. Kind of makes sense but it's nice to know that some hospitals give out car seats or helmets to those that may not have the $ means.

I used to peruse the local Goodwill store for books (still do) and I ran into so many trunk mount bike racks that were marked $4.99 or so, I just bought one anytime I seen one and gave them away as I'd run into others that could use one. Talk about a small price to pay .... 

In recent years, GW has become a more proud of some of the stuff and prices jumped up. What used be under $10 now gets tagged at $30 in many cases.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Thurs morning ride of 12.8 miles with some friends on a early to warmer - hot morning. It think it got to 95 by some point in the day but we were rolling by 730a.

I forget how pleasant riding of any sort is, be it a path of hardpack/gravel, techy, twisty stuff or moderate climbs.... We have so much terrain variety, and scenic landscape, sunrise and sunsets, I feel bad for those that can't or don't get out to enjoy it in some manner of healthy exercise or fellowship.


----------



## elliott436 (Jul 25, 2014)

I took a nice ride to the nearest park!


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

Waited til dark for the temperature to drop.100 today. Took a ride with my daughter about 6 miles on the road. She is my protoge and I am still pretty green to mtbr. We'll learn I together.


----------



## Tres Bottelas (May 27, 2014)

I rode it like a stole it.


----------



## elliott436 (Jul 25, 2014)

Tres Bottelas said:


> I rode it like a stole it.


LoL nice!


----------



## caboose302 (May 24, 2014)

Stared at it after I got home at 2am for a bit. 
Finally got around to upgrading my POS brakes. Picked these up pretty cheap with new rotors. 









Also picked this up for the hell of it. 









Been away for two weeks for work so I may have to ride it until it rains again then I'll replace the brakes. I've been having withdraws.


----------



## elliott436 (Jul 25, 2014)

caboose302 said:


> Stared at it after I got home at 2am for a bit.
> Finally got around to upgrading my POS brakes. Picked these up pretty cheap with new rotors.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice I like the cap!


----------



## shreddin22 (May 5, 2010)

Gave my stumpy a nice batch and lube job!!! Broke 200 miles on her the other day!!!!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

elliott436 said:


> Nice I like the cap!


I prefer Niner's slogan better. Pedal Dammit.

Anyway I rode a fast 6 mile loop at Pine Hill Park today. The weather was absolutely perfect.


----------



## db440 (Jul 1, 2014)

I've been exploring the local trail system since getting my new bike a few weeks ago. Went to the very top today, roughly 1300' up, and did some new routes on the way down. Forgot to dial my fork compression back for the descent and wondered why it was rougher than it should of been... It was a good ride, though. Probably an 8+ mile trek, but i'd like to get an odometer so I can really know how far i'm going.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I just use endomondo on my phone it works pretty well. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## db440 (Jul 1, 2014)

Yeah, just found out it would be easy to use my phone for that purpose, and, voila, now I have an app!


----------



## TN_Yeti (Mar 16, 2014)

Replaced my X7 shifters with XOs. Cursed the designer of the XO cable retainer, several times.


----------



## jkGNV (Jul 16, 2014)

Had a run-in with a tree. The tree always wins.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

db440 said:


> Yeah, just found out it would be easy to use my phone for that purpose, and, voila, now I have an app!


I recall replacing the computer on my bike over a year ago and I did the 'roll-out method' for calibration. I think it's described on Sheldon's page. I mention it because a week or so ago, I checked it against the gps / Map my ride/run program on my phone and at just over 5 miles, got two very similar results. I was impressed.

Planet Bike odo 5.26 miles
GPS Mapmyride 5.19

.07 variation over 5 miles ... 

No ride Saturday for me.... getting on task for the To Do list but it did involve hanging 4 bikes in the garage for better organization and access.

Kid and his wife moving in/storing furniture at our place for 11 days between their move.


----------



## hyperborean11 (May 19, 2014)

Well I didn't do anything today on the bike with the storms. But I did order my new acer single digit 7 brakes (don't laugh, it's an old bike). Also ordered two new water bottle holders and bottles. And some new Fox dirtpaw gloves. Pretty excited.


----------



## pdorn (Jul 11, 2014)

Got out Saturday morning for an early morning trail ride with some friends. Pretty beginner stuff, but definitely got the juices flowing.

Went to a park I've never been too this afternoon (Water Dog Lake in Belmont, CA) for a little exploratory ride. Just cruised around for an hour and checked it out. It ended up being quite a bit more difficult than any of the trails I have been on up to this point. Really enjoyed it though.


----------



## JerB (Jul 10, 2012)

Starting a new job last month has left me little time to bike. I work 11:30-7 and am just exhausted at night and still too tired in the morning to get a ride in. I also got a ear infection a couple weeks ago that is still nagging on so just haven't been in the mood. I am going to try this week though for sure. It has been a rainy summer for us this year but its suppose to be somewhat decent during the middle of this week.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

3 miles of picking out sandy gravel path and trail this morning with a few hills and moderate climbs. Def happy to be able to get out on the heels of some rain though. 

Forgot how 58 degrees can feel so warm and muggy but we had it today.


----------



## caboose302 (May 24, 2014)

Got to test out the new brakes. MAN what a difference.










And now that I'm getting more confident going faster I think it's finally time to replace this fork.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I just serviced my epicon.. Gonna go ride tomorrow 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

This


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Today I went on a group ride with the guys from Mason Racing at the Boston Lot in Lebanon New Hampshire. Those trails were rooty and rocky, and the rain yesterday made them wet. But I kept up with the pro level riders until the very end, but my bike was not set up for those trails and I wasn't able to keep up enough momentum for my tall gearing to work and I kept slipping. But it was a fine ride altogether.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

This is where I usually go on the weekdays

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## emptyhead (Jul 16, 2014)

Found way more mud than I should have.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Took this a little too fast and got bounced off.. Hit the tree but it wasn't too bad.










Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## AnthonyPedals (Jul 30, 2014)

not the best video or timing, but got a little air today.

Instagram


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I did a wimpy thing on my bike today. I changed my 34T ring to a 30T ring in the front so I could make more climbs at a local technical trail network. 
I also added crank arm end guards that are slightly too small. 
Hopefully I will go riding tomorrow.


----------



## caboose302 (May 24, 2014)

Threw on a new cheap tire to replace the stock tire after I got tired of it washing out. Not very good in the mud but better than the stocker. 
New one works quite a bit better even for being a cheaper tire. 
Now to find a good one for the rear so I stop slipping going up hills.


----------



## Dusty Trails (Jul 24, 2011)

Watched my son catch too much air, come down wrong, and go OTB. He was ok, he knows how to tuck and roll.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## crazysquirrel (Jul 11, 2014)

got over 10 feet of air on a trek 3500 at my local trail. 
Kinda scary. I was shooting for just enough to get across a 20' creek.
funny, about a month ago I was scared to go off a 3' ramp.
lol
I beat myself up today on a trail. did the advanced at Idawild park in burlington- same route as the race on August 9. However I did it twice. After said jump.
glad my new fork will be here in a few days.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Prepping the bike for a XC race tomorrow.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Rode a 7 mile figure 8 at the STAB trails in Brownsville, VT. I rode some new trails that were very fun and technical. I might start riding here more as a training ground for when I ride at Boston Lot with the group from Mason Racing.


----------



## Corey90 (Aug 2, 2014)

Bought my new lapierre zesty
Got my new lapierre zesty nice and muddy
About to clean my new lapierre zesty 
I love my new lapierre zesty 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dusty Trails (Jul 24, 2011)

Rode, rinsed, ready for a repeat. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

A 5 mile ride out on some of the smooth pathways my wife likes around 730 am.


----------



## eicca (May 9, 2014)

Replaced my 160mm Shimano rotors with a 203mm-front and 180mm-rear Alligator set. Man alive...


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

Cool brakes.

I helped a friend set up a 204 mm rear rotor on his road tandem.

He still has rim brakes on the front -- claims they actually stop better. However, they can get the rim so hot the tire will blow -- not what you want when descending a mountain at 40+ mph. So the rear brake is the primary brake on long descents.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

DennisF said:


> Cool brakes.
> 
> I helped a friend set up a 204 mm rear rotor on his road tandem.
> 
> He still has rim brakes on the front -- claims they actually stop better. However, they can get the rim so hot the tire will blow -- not what you want when descending a mountain at 40+ mph. So the rear brake is the primary brake on long descents.


Tandems need disk brakes. The rim brakes aren't really enough stopping power for the weight while going down a hill.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

Eicca
Did you have to move the caliper when you enlarged the rotor?
I rode seven miles in Palo Duro Canyon. Two of which were on a trail I hadn't ridden before. I will be adding that loop to the one I currently ride til I have the skills to ride harder trails. This time I scuffed my left leg instead of the right.


----------



## Rogue426 (May 5, 2013)

Rode 12.5 this morning, it was much better than the 6 I did yesterday. Nice and cloudy and overcast lowered the temps from yesterday. Talked to a Airborne Evo Goblin owner which is getting serious consideration for my next hard tail bike. I just cant seem to get the idea of a steel hard tail out of my head though.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Rogue426 said:


> Rode 12.5 this morning, it was much better than the 6 I did yesterday. Nice and cloudy and overcast lowered the temps from yesterday. Talked to a Airborne Evo Goblin owner which is getting serious consideration for my next hard tail bike. I just cant seem to get the idea of a steel hard tail out of my head though.


if you're looking for a longer travel more "all mountain" hardtail, look at the Trek Stache. It has a good component spec for the price.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Raced it. 8D


----------



## eicca (May 9, 2014)

velo99 said:


> Eicca
> Did you have to move the caliper when you enlarged the rotor?


I had to purchase an adapter which moves the caliper to the correct position. I paid $21 for both adapters.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks for the info. Have a warped rear rotor. Considering replacing it or upgrading to a larger rotor.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

How warped? I made the mistake of replacing my warped rotors with what were supposed to be avid rotors from eBay but I'm pretty sure that they are counterfeit because they are absolutely garbage. I ended up upgrading my bb5s to bb7s with real discs and they are fine now. I also got a refund from the seller for the bad discs. And then I ended up putting my bb5s on my gf's bike and spent an hour or 2 truing my old discs and now they're fine. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Dusty Trails (Jul 24, 2011)

I rode some familiar trails backwards. Learned why that way is backwards, much more challenging. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## dreduo (Jun 3, 2014)

Rode a short two trails today (5 miles). Ripped my clear out of my shoes. But enjoyed riding my new Opus Stakh 3


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

Ou2
It's not too bad. Just rub a little sometimes when it gets dirty while riding. Occasionally it pulses when I stop. Had it adjusted at my lbs a few weeks ago. Helped some but I can't get it completely true. Looked at a replacement Saturday at my lbs. At least he didn't try to sell me a new set of brakes.


----------



## Fsrbikr98 (May 7, 2014)

Rode 2 loops with the girlfriend today, she and I are both really starting to improve and it feels awesome. 

I used to ride all the time when I was younger so I am familiar with a lot of skills I have to learn again. It's starting to come together and I'm starting to go faster and harder on these rides

My girlfriend has never mountain biked before, so she's a little bit of a steeper learning curve but she's doing great! We did her favorite loop twice again today and set our fastest time and highest average speed! 

Couldn't have been more proud of her and look forward to the next ride!


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

velo99 said:


> Ou2
> It's not too bad. Just rub a little sometimes when it gets dirty while riding. Occasionally it pulses when I stop. Had it adjusted at my lbs a few weeks ago. Helped some but I can't get it completely true. Looked at a replacement Saturday at my lbs. At least he didn't try to sell me a new set of brakes.


I have a large and small adjustable wrench that I use. Takes some time and a few beers.. And once you almost have it, you try to make it perfect and you mess it up again lol.. So you keep going, and you keep truing.. And one day it's straight!

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

Don't drink anymore. Been substance free for almost five years now. I have toyed with the rotor on numerous occasions, can't ever hit the perfect spot. I can live with it, for now.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

A little loop on some of the neighborhood trails, maybe 6 or 7 miles.

This is one of the sections that helps keep me honest (wish I could've captured the view to the left; you're up a few hundred feet above a pond, with a bunch of rolling MA terrain in the background.) Nice spot of trail.


----------



## crazysquirrel (Jul 11, 2014)

tore some skin off my leg and busted a tire goofing around. 
Not happy.


----------



## caboose302 (May 24, 2014)

hyperborean11 said:


> Put on my new water bottles and holders. Also put on a new seat collar quick release bolt (went from silver to black). Then went for a quick ride with my son before it starts raining again.


Do I just need to get a better water bottle holder? Mine keeps flopping out over jumps and rough terrain so I never take one.


----------



## hyperborean11 (May 19, 2014)

Put on my new water bottles and holders. Also put on a new seat collar quick release bolt (went from silver to black). Then went for a quick ride with my son before it starts raining again.


----------



## hyperborean11 (May 19, 2014)

Well I'm pretty new at this so I haven't done any real serious stuff. Nothing more than 3 foot drops. Haven't tried these ones yet. Little worried. They don't seem to grip super well. But I have to imagine there are some high quality ones that are great. Otherwise go with a camelback.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Having gone through three tubes in a month and a half, I decided that it was time for a tire upgrade! Took a bit of finagling to get everything cop-acetic, but they handle the loose rocks, sand and gravel so much better. It almost feels like cheating compared to the old ones (they were tires with well worn, 1/8" long stubs)!


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

12 something miles this morning northern part of town with another new rider and two others. All did well keeping up a good momentum.

3 miles of rolling trails yesterday that turned out to be a good fitness workout for the short ride. Lots of soft surfaces and hills with older trail damage from a previous fire.


----------



## hyperborean11 (May 19, 2014)

Me and a buddy did about 8 miles this morning at Holdridge rec area. First time there, I will definitely go back there again. "The wall" beat me... I will conquer it some day.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

Caboose. Just bend in the loop part that hold the bottle. 

Hyper,
I made it up a climb that has defeated me repeatedly until last Saturday. It a combination of technique, shifting and want to.

Slap
That's a nice looking piece of trail. Bet you love it. Not place that is conducive to speed I bet.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I've been riding alone for the past 2 weeks because my friend is on his honeymoon... I hate her. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

40 miles today to celibrate my 40th birthday. 8D


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

velo99 said:


> Slap
> That's a nice looking piece of trail. Bet you love it. Not place that is conducive to speed I bet.


 Thanks man. That spot's atypical of the rest of the our trails; it was just such a cool feature with such a sweet view, we had to work it in. Most of our wicked local stuff is pretty non-tech and borders on 'flowy' at times, at least by NE standards.

It's about a 100' section where you ride on the remains of an old stone wall (things are everywhere around here, but this one's pretty burly). Usually, we hit it downhill, but it's rideable both ways as long as you can manage to hold your line and just keep rolling through. Just as often though, it makes you it's *****, like it did to me a few hours ago. I'll be back there Friday looking for revenge.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Finally found some loctite 680.. Can't ride til tomorrow 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah waiting sucks.. I'm ordering a fat bike from bikes direct right now so next time I have something to ride. And thanks walmart rocks lol best pump ever

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

It's always nice to find what you need. The worst is when you have to wait for it to cure or work on it the next day. 
Nice pump btw. Have one just like it.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

So i ordered the motobecane Boris x5 in pearl white.. The girl said it should ship next week 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## caboose302 (May 24, 2014)

velo99 said:


> Caboose. Just bend in the loop part that hold the bottle.


I have a plastic Forte holder I got for free. I'll just keep using my Camelback lol.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

There's always ebay... 5 bucks goes a long way 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## caboose302 (May 24, 2014)

^ That's very true. It'd be nice to take a bottle on some of the shorter trails. I like the camel back on long trails so I can shove a fixaflat kit and a multi-tool in but I don't need them on some of the short technical trails I have around here.


----------



## hyperborean11 (May 19, 2014)

So I got my new set of v brakes, cables, and levers and installed them this afternoon. First time doing it and I think it all came out really nice. Can't wait to ride again.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

Just rode ten miles on the street. 42.36 @13.8 avg. Been working on my cadence. Think I have 100 bpm down pat. Been riding on third cog to increase my speed & tighten my legs. Rode five and a half miles Wednesday night @ fifteen average. I can't hit the trails during the week. Thus two or three road rides a week working in cadence & strength.


----------



## Marc2211 (Aug 6, 2013)

Rode the Uetliberg DH track for the first time, on my new Trek Slash.

I vowed to be super slow, learn the trail etc, but had a small tumble on the top section when the front wheel seems to have washed out on some new gravel.

Apparently it the same place caught a good few people out today. Pretty tetchy on the lower section - too much for me today, especially the big drops and jumps. Get a new full face and pads next week, will be giving it another go soon.

On the plus side, the bike was *amazing*, vastly better than the rider!


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2014)

New brake cables on the Trek 8500 (Clark's, not impressed but they were out of Jagwire), new der pulleys on the on the Fisher Paragon, and new tires (WTB slicks) on the Salsa Fargo. Not bad for the end of a 10 hour work day.


----------



## caboose302 (May 24, 2014)

Tried out the new rear tire (trail king 2.2) better than what I had although it's a little larger than I expected ... 








I'll be glad when those nubs wear off finally, sounds like a angry swarm of bees behind me at speed.

On another note I think I finally broke my front fork, lol. That little Suntour has been through a lot. I'm surprised it took this long.


----------



## doctock993 (Jun 23, 2009)

New Derby and I9 wheelset installed today!!!

Good thing there's no mud where I ride given the <3mm clearance...


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

3 mile spin with Mrs bachman at 7am just after working the night-shift, caught 2.5 hours of sleep then helped the kids move. 
Def effective sleep management though ! Had no trouble nodding off for a few hours later in the evening.


----------



## Corey90 (Aug 2, 2014)

Rode the s#!t out of if!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon_ (Jun 5, 2014)

I only fell once on my first clipless trail ride. That's a success......I think.


----------



## provin1327 (Mar 31, 2013)

Cleaned it after some muddy DH runs. Then I found out that the Angle Fire chair lift practically rubbed a hole in my rear triangle...


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

Rear tire was a Maxxis Crossmark Lust 2.1 which I liked, but today was my 3rd ride on a Racing Ralph. I don't know if it's just been my imagination but man that thing feels hooked the f up! And I felt much faster, I don't know if that's because it's a half pound lighter or what. Made me have to work on my skills a little more from getting into corners faster and such. Loving it so far although I know it's not as durable.


----------



## Rail Trail (Jul 16, 2014)

Learned how to dismount my bike via over the handlebars on my first real mountain bike trail ride today. Only minor trail rash on side of forearm and a quick laugh to myself. Learned the lbs had my SR Suntour SF13-XCT set up on max stiffness probably due to my 300# weight. Turned it back two or three clicks before my second run and what a difference it made in the handling. Specially through the heavily exposed root areas. Way more control!!


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

Rode @ Palo Duro Canyon yesterday & today. 17+ miles and 10 road miles Friday. Legs are trashed so I am down for a couple of days of recovery. No major mishaps just more pushes uphill in the steeper climbs.


----------



## dreduo (Jun 3, 2014)

Rode 9.5 miles today. It was hard, but fun with a group of 7. I noticed out of the15 people present I was the only one riding a 26". Switching from a 29" there is some difference but the full suspension makes up for it to me.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

I ride a 26 too. No biggie. Buy a 29 when you get your next bike.


----------



## dreduo (Jun 3, 2014)

velo99 said:


> I ride a 26 too. No biggie. Buy a 29 when you get your next bike.


Just sold my 29" to get my 26 FS. Not disappointed one bit.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Lol.. I wouldn't sell my 26er to get a 29er.. Let's debate! 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

dreduo said:


> Just sold my 29" to get my 26 FS. Not disappointed one bit.


Did you find the 26" market prices/lower demand (perceived or otherwise) makes for some good deals going to 26" f/s ? 
That seems like a good strategy for someone wanting more bang for the buck or not too hung up on wheel size.


----------



## hyperborean11 (May 19, 2014)

Decided to go for an 10 mile trek today on the local trail. That means starting at the end (two way trail) going to the other end and then back again twice. Well I made it there and back. I underestimated the wear on my body and will power a night of drinking at a wedding reception will do to you. Went over the handlebars with very minor scrapes, so now I'm sitting on a bench staring at a river for the past 40 min trying to remember the details of last night. And trying to look like I'm not about to pass out, and/or vomit to the girls riding there bikes on the paved trails by me. I hope I get the energy to ride back home before this rain starts...


----------



## Marc2211 (Aug 6, 2013)

bachman1961 said:


> Did you find the 26" market prices/lower demand (perceived or otherwise) makes for some good deals going to 26" f/s ?
> That seems like a good strategy for someone wanting more bang for the buck or not too hung up on wheel size.


I just did the same thing last weekend. I didn't get a hugely great deal on the 26" as apparently they were still in demand! (The LBS also said that he very much feels that 27.5 is there as a ploy to sell bikes to a saturated market, and that the industry would be better served in the long run by keeping 26 and 29 only, but that's another story!).

I traded my 2 29ers (well used upgraded Fuel Ex 5 and newish stock Superfly 6) for a 2013 Trek Slash 7 (I had to pay a little bit more too) - the LBS said that it was probably the last nice new 26" bike he'll get in stock apart from some boutique brands, and had had loads of queries about the bike. (He had racks of 27.5 and 29ers).

He knocked 200CHF off the list of the bike, but gave me a nice bumped up trade in value for the 29ers, so I can't complain, and I got the bike I really wanted! Other LBS's which still have stock of 26er have cut the price a lot more - for example at another local store, the same bike as mine, a Slash 7 was showing as 3999CHF reduced to 3000CHF (you could bargain for 2750CHF) if paying cash (wouldn't trade).

All in all I am super happy with the new bike, and there are definitely deals to be had out there if you can find the bike/size you want in stock.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I went to Kingdom Trails in Burke Vermont today. I ended up breaking a spoke, and losing the magnet for my bike computer. 
So I had a shorter ride of which mileage I have no clue. It was fun anyway.
My bike reached 300 miles today, at the last reading on my computer before the spoke broke and took the magnet with it.


----------



## Technobuyer (Aug 8, 2014)

I rode 35.4 miles today on the Trinity Trails in Fort Worth. Not exactly mountainous trail, but a new distance record for me none the less.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Marc2211 said:


> I just did the same thing last weekend. I didn't get a hugely great deal on the 26" as apparently they were still in demand! (The LBS also said that he very much feels that 27.5 is there as a ploy to sell bikes to a saturated market, and that the industry would be better served in the long run by keeping 26 and 29 only, but that's another story!).


I think it's good the better 26's still hold good value and was curious. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Corey90 (Aug 2, 2014)

Rode it like I stole it








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Picked up my bike from the LBS with a 140mm Tower Pro freshly installed. I'm going to install a 50mm stem today after work, and take it for a ride tomorrow.


----------



## Ryan327 (Aug 15, 2007)

I managed to bend the middle chain ring on my <1 month old new bike! Yay for being a newb! But I did just roll through my first 100 miles on it and it feels good to be riding again.


----------



## z400jt (Oct 30, 2006)

Installed new handlebars, stem, shift cables, housings, and a chain. The bars made a huge difference in feel.


----------



## skipandrun (Aug 13, 2014)

Did a short run with my ride.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

Rode my bike a couple of miles back & forth to church. New bars should be in tomorrow.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I was just tightening a spoke that keeps coming loose. Grr

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## caboose302 (May 24, 2014)

Took it on the trail... For 5 minutes. Apparently the WTB 2.3 tire is actually 2.17 and the trail king 2.2 tire is dead on and has such a high volume it was rubbing the front derailleur. So now I have a 2.3 on the back and a 2.2 on the front.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

Had to decide .... wash my bike in preparation for tomorrow or mow the grass. 
Dang my bike looks good. 
Hint on getting the gunk out of your gears and cogs. Use a shoestring and floss it out. 
Dirt, mud and oil are a part of trail riding. Finding the fastest most effective way to do maintenance is a boon.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Swapped out my stem from a 70mm to a 50mm.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Brought my beginnerish friend to a more technical trail and he went over the handle bars twice because he refuses to learn how to go over obstacles and do drops with any sort of finesse.. Lol he'll learn one way or the other 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I rode around and did some jumps on my 3700 Disk, and put in a short ride of 3.5 miles at the Woodstock Reservoir with my Trek Cobia. 
Tomorrow I'll do another ride on my Cobia, and most likely Tuesday. Hopefully my new gravel grinder will be ready on Monday, and by then I'll have a new rear tyre because when under load, my current rear tyre rubs into the frame.


----------



## shmtastic (Aug 10, 2014)

Picked the wrong line, got stuck in the mud on a new trail near uMaine.


----------



## Spec44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Took my new-to-me SC Blur XC out into the woods behind the house to try out the new drivetrain it got last week. Ordered some new-to-me XTR shifters today, too (to replace the combo brake/shifters that came on it ...ugh).


----------



## mercyNside (Jan 22, 2014)

New wall mount!


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

Broke in the new bars today. Simmons alloy with 2.5" rise. Also bought a pair of ergo grips with locks. Handles like a brand new bike. The awesome was dripping off my ride today.


----------



## joel787 (Nov 21, 2011)

envy u guys, been kinda busy so only riding on a trainer for the last couple weeks... boring, it what it is, soon back on the grind i hope


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I rode another 5.5 miles at Pine Hill Park today. 
My tyre really began to irritate me, but I was able to ride one trail I never rode before, and that made me happy.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Did a little low-key 'grand opening' of the pumptrack we built in town this spring. Gave away some swag, hung out, got a few new customers, weather was perfect...good day.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2014)

20 miles of gravel roads, then I trashed a brake lever bleeding my brakes. Avid Elixirs 5, cheaper to carry an anchor than try and keep these running, replace the pads then buy the bleed kit, then bleed and clean the rotors, then bleed again, then ponder the leaking fluid from the rear brake lever then order new brakes cause - damn. My wife (God created her just for me) says, "If you were buying this bike new and you could make it how you want it, what brakes would it have? When you figure that out, order new brakes, boom, done." Gotta love a woman who wants you happy with your primary commuter/trail bike.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

Rode 9.3 miles this afternoon. Half on a new2me trail. 
It was at least 100 in the canyon today. I got too hot so I loafed the downhills & made the last mile back to the truck. 
Borrowed a gopro & got some good footage. I'll try to load it on YouTube tomorrow.
Forster, your situation is the #1 reason I won't do hydro brakes.


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

ou2mame said:


> Just rebuilt my epicon and set it at 140mm to see how I like that.
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


Was it 100mm before?


----------



## Rick G. (Oct 24, 2011)

Rode a couple of miles. The wife and I have been walking for a month or so. I decided to get some saddle time in so I rode my bike instead. Went really slow for her while she walked. (I know guys but she prefers to walk.) Lots of work at that speed. I did get some saddle time though. Gotta count for something.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Just rebuilt my epicon and set it at 140mm to see how I like that. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I rode in the Mason Racing group ride tonight. I got a pinch flat, after getting a new tyre and taking 10-15psi out of it before the ride. :madman: I didn't bring a spare tube so now I have to pay someone for giving me their spare tube.
Also someone broke a rear derailleur. 
All in all it was a very dark techy ride, 7.5 miles, and I was exhausted.


----------



## mort1369 (Oct 12, 2013)

Took the rear wheel off of the Kona to get a new tube. Unfortunately, both LBS were closed due to monsoon-induced blackouts south of my house.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I rode mine it was fun lol 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Gravityaholic (Aug 15, 2014)

Road tested a new bike. I Bought a used "B" bike so i can bring a friend and show him or her how great mtbiking is ! Got a 2012 DeVinci Cameleon entry level HT used for 200 $ I plan on buying another one so we will have enough bikes for a foursome


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Got rid of my many times broken sram chain for a kmc.. Yay










Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Took my "old" gravel bike out on some back roads. Steep climbs, fast descents, some singletrack, class 4 road, almost 6 miles. 
I can't wait to take my new Gravel bike on a ride later this week.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

Rode my five mile square. I do it at least once later in the week to keep my legs in shape for the weekend. Might make another run tomorrow. Depends on time available.


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Broke my chain then had to out run a storm


----------



## mort1369 (Oct 12, 2013)

Finally rode my Kona after getting a new tube (the roads are still dirty from the previous monsoon). Made it as far as Rotary Park, saw the lightning, reversed direction.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I went over the bars... Into a tree... And then a ditch. Stem came loose.. I gotta check that more often 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Went 6 miles of mostly climbing on my Raleigh, it's maiden voyage.


----------



## hyperborean11 (May 19, 2014)

Took off these...









Used a pipe cutter to trim a half inch off the end cause they were on so tight the bent the end of my handlebar and made it like this...









Also put on my new brake pads on the rear. Not able to ride today. Pulled a muscle in my back. Should be good to go by next week. Also looking to buy a new stem.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

hyperborean11 said:


> Took off these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why did you take off the bar ends? I like bar ends because they help on the climbs.


----------



## brandon_ (Jun 5, 2014)

Rode 12 miles on new-to-me trails. White Clay Creek in DE.


----------



## mort1369 (Oct 12, 2013)

Rode around in the desert around our fire station. ..


----------



## hyperborean11 (May 19, 2014)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Why did you take off the bar ends? I like bar ends because they help on the climbs.


I've had them on for months and almost never used them. I'm pretty rookie and where I'm at in southeast Michigan there's not a ton of major climbs where I felt I needed them.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

hyperborean11 said:


> I've had them on for months and almost never used them. I'm pretty rookie and where I'm at in southeast Michigan there's not a ton of major climbs where I felt I needed them.


That's a good reason.


----------



## ToXic U4ia (Aug 19, 2013)

Degreased my drivetrain and applied Squirt water/wax based chain lube.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2014)

Replaced my Elixir 3s with BB7s. No more bleeding, thinking about bleeding or whining about how little I like bleeding brakes.


----------



## Rogue426 (May 5, 2013)

12.5 miles this morning, a lot of people out riding. Forgot to check air pressure in tires before leaving the parking lot and at the end came to the conclusion that 26 is to low for me and 32 to high. Now that Quiet Waters has developed a deep sandy area by the paddle boat lake where they bulldozed overgrown vegetation. I have a better idea of how my recent tire combo is working out, Ardent 2.25 F Crossmark 2.10 R both EXO and TR, I have to say I'm pretty pleased, the Ardent in front is hands and shoulders above the X-King it replaced in keeping a straight line through the deep sand. I've yet to ride in West Delray yet where the roots and ruts are many , but so far so good. The tires do a much better job keeping pressure than the X-Kings they replaced between rides and the sidewalls dont look anything like the Conti's. So far I'd say they are the best combo I've had in So Flo in terms of an all around tire.Now if I can get more than 400 miles out of them I'll really be happy.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

7.4 miles on my Gravel Grinder on some back roads today. 
Realised the Tektros suck, so they don't really work on the descents. Because of this I go too fast over some washed out roads, irritating my arms. 
Other than that there was mud.


----------



## Jovian (Jun 18, 2013)

Switched out the 26 tooth for a 24 this morning. Got a harder climb tomorrow I'm prepping for.


----------



## koolaid3246 (Aug 18, 2014)

Today i installed a set of BB7s, a rockshox reba fork, and a pair maxxis ardent tires.


----------



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

It's ALIIIIVE!! My Franken-bike is complete..I installed Jagwire throughout, LX front and rear, BB7's and RF XC crankset, Giant Cores and some cool Vans ODI's,..gonna go get it dirty tomorrow morning..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick G. (Oct 24, 2011)

I didn't ride at all. Started looking for my lights so I can ride of an evening a little later in the year. I found my tail light, found the front light but haven't found my mount for it yet.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

Rode a new2me trail in the canyon that is pretty dang technical. It ties into two other trails that I already ride. Together the entire ride is almost nine miles. Seems that I have to ride at least seven to eight miles to get any satisfaction anymore. 
BTW it was 102 when I started my ride yesterday. An hour later when I finished it was 90 at 8:00 pm


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2014)

Finished a 103.2 mile ride on the Fargo and two minutes behind me was another Fargo (with the stock Conti's) who rode an extra 9 miles for 112.2 miles. Guess my 16 mph average can't hold up against a seasoned endurance racer.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I rode a muddy 5.5-6 mile ride at Mount Ascutney.


----------



## Ryan327 (Aug 15, 2007)

Trying to get in shape and ride more so today I did 16 miles and my tail bone was screaming in pain when I was done. Guess my attempt at a seat adjustment was a bad idea.

Even better, I decided to crash my new bike for a second time. Took the wrong fork on a trail on my return back and was going faster than I should have been. By the time I realized it was the wrong trail i hit a bit of moss on a downhill turn and tucked the front wheel. 

Bent the rear derailleur hanger and the front rim. Putting this trek care to good use already


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

Rode a little squirrley single track today. Was built in a caliche pit. Was loose bumpy & overgrown. The grasshoppers were taking over. Would be a nice little track of it was laid out differently. Front wheel washed out once early on. All the decent downs end up in a hairpin so you can't get enough speed to climb the next one. I'll have to ride it a few more times to see if I can get inside the designers head. Right now.... Not.


----------



## fujiblue1 (Aug 9, 2012)

Got lost.....


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

did a 5 mile urban ride on knobbies......liking the lightness of the rockhopper over the heavy arse bikes I was riding before


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

12 miles yesterday and 7 miles today on my old Gravel bike.


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

back in the day when I was much younger, I would ride all day long with my riding buddies sometimes covering 60 miles or more in one day..... todays 5 mile ride is the longest I have ridden in awhile due to health issues


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Got in a quick 20 today. 

2 1/2 weeks before my B race!


----------



## tomekkplk (Jan 19, 2014)

Replaced the cassette and chain!


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

Picked up my rear wheel after getting it trued. Put it on my bike and took a quick ride up the block. Then went back to work on my daughter's bike. Got it pretty much ready for the weekend. It's an old ozone my Dad gave her. We will have a family ride / picnic this weekend. 
Riding that old Ozone definitely makes me appreciate my Jamis. Conversely I know there are kids who would love to have that bike.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Got to ride with 3 guys I had never ridden with before yesterday. They showed me some new trails. Later this week I want to show them some of the trails that I hit.


----------



## hyperborean11 (May 19, 2014)

Soooo...I made some noob mistakes today. At the recommendation of a few people I decided to upgrade my stem. So I have never done this before but figured "hey how hard can it be?" I was right! Super easy.









Then came the realization that my old 90's era handlebar will no longer fit. Oops. So then I find out that to get a new handlebar I should go wider than the short straight bar I have. Well I decided to test out a wider bar...by doing this...









Yeah I rode around the street after marking the length of the new handlebar I am getting on a garden hoe. Wow I have to say this is going to be an adjustment. The new bar will be adding over 2 inches on both sides. And it will be a riser. But hey I guess this is all part of the learning process. If I don't like it I can always go back. I have to say even though I'm stumbling through these fixes and upgrades I am really enjoying it.


----------



## Clbryant1981 (Aug 6, 2014)

Went out on my second ride today. Good, but stinking hot. Got about 4 miles down and had to call it. Next time going out earlier in the day.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Went for a 2hr 15min killer yesterday, lots of climbs and head winds... today 45 min cruise with kids


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2014)

Hucked out a 6.6 mile brake burn-in ride today. Accelerate, brake, accelerate, brake. Boring but the brakes work great now so there's that. Also made a new cable retaining clamp for my fork after breaking the original one. This one is black linen micarta (looks like carbon fiber - sort of) and much stronger than stock. God bless my dremel tool and drill press.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Took my fat bike for a spin










Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## hyperborean11 (May 19, 2014)

Went to holbridge again. Found out I'm still outta shape. 6 miles in this humidity and I'm beat. Me and a buddy both went over the handlebars at the same time. That was pretty funny. But the whole purpose was to test out the new stem and handlebars. The final verdict: they are one hell of an upgrade.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

5 mile ride at Pine Hill Park. It was a great ride, but I broke a spoke and didn't realize it until I got back to the car. 
That's the second broken spoke in a month.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

11 mile gravel road ride today before the rain.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2014)

I rode 12 miles with the wife and just beat rain also. Must be the day for that.


----------



## Rick G. (Oct 24, 2011)

5 mile ride by myself. Paved trail. (yeah I know.) I was still riding. Trying to find my lights so I can ride after dark. I may ride today. We shall see. Hot and I am kinda tired. Had to work today so I am now feeling lazy and I have tomorrow off. Might ride tomorrow instead.


----------



## tomekkplk (Jan 19, 2014)

Installed new seat, handle bars and grips


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Won't be doing much today... Planned to do a ride, but there's a gunmen on the loose! Lurking around the trails where I am...

Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


----------



## Dusty Trails (Jul 24, 2011)

Helped my son put on a pair of carbon fiber handlebars then we hit the single track for a seven mile ride.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## hyperborean11 (May 19, 2014)

targnik said:


> Won't be doing much today... Planned to do a ride, but there's a gunmen on the loose! Lurking around the trails where I am...
> 
> Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


Out of personal preservation...where is this at?


----------



## Rick G. (Oct 24, 2011)

Will be riding about dark again tonight. small handfull of miles. Nothing serious. Just getting some saddle time. That is what matters right now. Getting saddle time.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

19 miles on my Misceo at the local rail trail, just to get a lot of fast mileage before the week.

That was a total of 35 or so miles for me this weekend.


----------



## WNCGoater (Aug 21, 2014)

Squeezed in 9 mile at Dupont Friday evening after work. Went back Sunday afternoon for 10 miles with a bud. Rode Ridgeline trail for the first time(awesome!)
Went today to Green River Gamelands and rode Turkey Gut to Stairstep to Bear Branch and down Bishop Branch. My climbing legs were toast.
Great weekend though!


----------



## StuntmanMike (Jul 2, 2012)

Fixed an annoying creak on my Salsa. I thought it was coming from the BB, but it turned out to be a loose pivot bearing.

Of course I had to pull the crankset and chain guide in order to get at the bearing bolt, so I checked the BB and re lubed everything while it was apart.

Good as new!

Then I did a 6 mile road ride with it and bunny hopped a bunch of times and practiced riding wheelies. I'm getting better!


----------



## av8or (Jun 9, 2013)

Sold it for $2000.. Sold after a day in craigslist.. Didn't really want to sell it.. Too many upgrades but bike has not been used for 4 mos now since i got my fatboy... With my bluto on the way, the bike would be gathering dust.. Bike belongs in the trail, not in the garage... Goodbye scott, happy trails


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

av8or said:


> Sold it for $2000.. Sold after a day in craigslist.. Didn't really want to sell it.. Too many upgrades but bike has not been used for 4 mos now since i got my fatboy... With my bluto on the way, the bike would be gathering dust.. Bike belongs in the trail, not in the garage... Goodbye scott, happy trails
> 
> View attachment 920205


You are probably the first person that i know of that has sold their main bike when they bought a fatbike.


----------



## av8or (Jun 9, 2013)

moefosho said:


> You are probably the first person that i know of that has sold their main bike when they bought a fatbike.


don't really need an extra bike.. 3 weeks ago i had 3 bikes.. another fatbike (kona wo). my scott spark elite and the fatboy.. got rid of the kona coz' didn't need 2 fatbikes.. then wasn't using the scott for awhile.. was thinking of keeping it but where i ride here in san diego, the fatboy with front suspension should be adequate.. but too be honest i'm having a sellers remorse if there is such a thing.. should ghave kept the damn bike.. oh well.. maybe save up again and get a carbon fs next year..


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

Well, it was yesterday. I gave it a washing and a lubing.


----------



## MarcusBrody (Apr 1, 2014)

Today I did essentially my entire ride forgetting that I had my suspension locked out. I was hitting some pretty rooty-rocky single/double track at a reasonable speed thinking I was going faster than I was as the bike was bouncing around a good bit more than normal. Oh well, live and learn. ha


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

1 hr 20 min ride... 55 mins up 15 mins down... good workout ^^


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

6 miles on the back roads this evening on my Raleigh.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Took it in to lbs to tighten 3x very loose spokes... get it back Monday ^^ might have to take ht 29er out for a spin tomorrow...


----------



## elliott436 (Jul 25, 2014)

I went and picked these bad boys up!


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Friday was day 4 of consecutive rides on the old alloy h/t - 11 year old front forks. Just happy to be getting out regularly now.

Tues was an early morning ride of 11 miles, gravel pathway; Santa Fe

Weds- a quick (for me) burst up the Chutes at Stratton to sneak in a ride I didn't have extra time for .... 4.6 miles

Thurs- 10 miles of a different section on Santa Fe with some good headwinds ... 

Friday- out to see how the rain / mist left things at Mt Herman area / preserve... 3.6 miles of fun stuff there.


----------



## BLAMM0 (Aug 23, 2012)

Riding in a competition three days in a row, today is the second day


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I took my fat bike for a ride tonight on the street.. Climbed a hill that used to kill me and it was actually fun. Yay being in great shape lol 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogue426 (May 5, 2013)

Rode 12 miles at West Delray today before the bottom fell out of the sky. After a few month layoff at this park I have to ask myself why I'm not riding here more often, its much better riding than Quiet Waters. Apparently I should have called the guy on Craigslist about his 2012 Trek Fuel EX 9 frame he was selling for $400 sooner because his ad has been deleted.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Went for a ride with my gf and some friends.. Fat bike is fun!

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## hawks (Aug 18, 2014)

Today was adventurous. A huge storm last night and the trails where extremely slippery. First big decent a hit and my front tire lost traction and over the front I went. This in the first 2 minutes of my ride. 

Picked myself up and kicked the trails butt for the next 20kms!


----------



## Carve It Up (Jun 24, 2014)

Trails finally dried out and I hit 10 miles of fresh, flowing, berms, and crooked bridges, with the sun in my face. Gettin" betta" all the time. I love Mission Creek!


----------



## kyle242gt (Nov 12, 2012)

10.1mi and 3300' in less than two hours. Singletrack heaven is next door to singletrack hell.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Took 5yr old out for a spin (father's day here) he only fell off once ^^


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

8 miles on the road yesterday and 7 miles at Pine Hill Park today.


----------



## voghan (Aug 18, 2014)

Road 19.5 miles today at Elm Creek today. My longest single track ride ever on my bike. Ended up doing the loop twice. Interesting to see how that first three miles rides differently the second time around.


----------



## WNCGoater (Aug 21, 2014)

Rode up Thrift Cove Rd then down Lower Black Mtn Trail in Pisgah Forest. Awesome downhill. Finished with Sycamore Cove loop. 7.5 miles total.


----------



## Corey90 (Aug 2, 2014)

Biggest ride I've done on my zesty! 50km loop and feelin good








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## South_of_Nowhere (Aug 23, 2014)

Okay, so not what I did today, but what I did yesterday on my bike (too tired to post last night, whew!):

Took a ride up Tiger Mountain with a buddy of mine... and pretty much got my rear end kicked the whole ride. Thankfully he's a good longtime friend and was okay with having to stop so I could catch up. I spent more time walking my bike up the steeper parts of the fire road we were on than actually riding, but exercise is exercise, right? Still managed to bike/walk over 5 miles and, according to MapMyRide, burned about 1,400 calories. I also learned that an area that's "intermediate to advanced" is probably still a bit above my fitness level at the moment.

Even though I got thrashed, I'm still looking forward to getting out again (on an easier trail) and getting my fitness level to where I can actually ride the mountain instead of walking it. Still love my bike, and can't wait to get back on it!


----------



## Rick G. (Oct 24, 2011)

I did ride it just wasn't my mountain bike. I ride the old highway 30 from Hood River to The Dalles. There was alot more climbing than I was expecting. The wife was cussing me but I had never rode there before so I didn't know. It ended up being a great ride though. I would like to go up in the fall just to see the foliage. I think it would be beautiful.


----------



## EricIan (Sep 8, 2014)

Found a nice view.


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

dropped it off at my LBS for a new bottom bracket


----------



## Fsrbikr98 (May 7, 2014)

Rode cathedral pines here on Long Island yesterday. About 6 miles on the main loop with the girlfriend who did awesome! 

Riding stillwell today, hopefully she does as well as she did yesterday so her confidence stays high

Also ordering parts at the LBS for her surprise bike build that I've managed to hide from her for the last two months lol.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

Went out last evening with some guys that are waaaay better than me. For two hours it was push, ride, crash. Three face plants , one was hard enough to knock off my visor.
Hardest work & best time I have ever had on my bike.


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Upgraded to Reba 120mm from Recon 100mm.
Lock on grips.(WTF took me so long!)
And a few other little gizmos today then went for a 2 hour ride to evaluate the new geometry. Outstanding!
And I weighed it in after the new parts. 28.5 lbs. I'll wait till next season before I get all weight weenie on it. Maybe.


----------



## 307_29er (Aug 13, 2014)

Just a quick 2.5 miles before the lightening and thunder showed up today after work. But did get to try out my new Camelbak Mule and I love it!


----------



## tobimaru (Aug 29, 2014)

I made some cheap tire liners out of old inner tubes. Hopefully will help a bit while I save up for an economical tubeless setup.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Fsrbikr98 said:


> Rode cathedral pines here on Long Island yesterday. About 6 miles on the main loop with the girlfriend who did awesome!
> 
> Riding stillwell today, hopefully she does as well as she did yesterday so her confidence stays high
> 
> Also ordering parts at the LBS for her surprise bike build that I've managed to hide from her for the last two months lol.


You're lucky.. I brought my gf to meadowlark once.. She ended up scared and hugging a tree, while still on the bike at the top of a hill.. She was like what do I do... I was like you have to let go of the tree or the bike. Anyways, i ride alone most of the time haha

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle242gt (Nov 12, 2012)

manbat said:


> New bars and a works components 1.5 degree angle set to slacken the head out to 68 deg is next on the list









That sounds bad ass. Will have to dig in.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

10 miles on the back roads today, 9 of them were on my Raleigh.

I have decided to not upgrade the Raleigh, just leave it stock and have some money for when something on it breaks.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Final tune up before the race tomorrow. 8D


----------



## mark! (Jun 1, 2012)

Replaced my Cateye wheel magnet, doh'!. Added my SPD peddles, should be getting my Stans Flow EX 29 wheel set in any day now too.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

8 miles on my Raleigh this cold morning. I had planned to go 11 but I took too long to do the 8 due to the cold.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I watched it rain while sitting on my bike in the kitchen lol

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

Rode ten miles in Palo Duro Canyon. 
Have some kind of issue with my drive train I have to figure out.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I made a light holder for my night rides out of some reflectors and an old seat post



















Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## WNCGoater (Aug 21, 2014)

Rode 20 miles in Dupont today. Crazy fun. Switched to clipless pedals this week. My brain apparently doesn't accept this. I went down 4 times unable to unclip and drew blood.


----------



## StuntmanMike (Jul 2, 2012)

Installed my Reverb dropper post, popped the beads and refreshed the sealant in my tires, and went over everything in preparation for a race tomorrow. My first ever MTB race I might add. I'm super excited! 25 miles through super rocky terrain, and it rained tonight for a few hours. Sweet!


----------



## mark! (Jun 1, 2012)

WNCGoater said:


> Rode 20 miles in Dupont today. Crazy fun. Switched to clipless pedals this week. My brain apparently doesn't accept this. I went down 4 times unable to unclip and drew blood.
> View attachment 923247
> View attachment 923248


Gah! That sucks man. I went clipless today and told myself I was sticking to the flat loops on our trail system for a few rides. Are you using SPD or eggbeaters? I've got my Shimano 520's all the way loose on the tension for now until I get more comfortable with them. Even just riding the flat loops with a few drops and short climbs, I still practiced unclipping quickly. Tomorrow morning I'm planning a more adventurous ride adding in some of the more technical areas of the trail to see how that goes, hell I may end up with some pics like yours, we'll see.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Just trimmed the steerer tube on my new bike.. Don't even try to sure a Harbor freight pipe cutter lol the cutting wheel turned to dust. Luckily I still have an old one that's not sharp but a little bit of oil and sweat and it worked. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Did my 3rd 6 hour race yesterday, 2nd time doing one solo.

Wet and slippery to start, dried out nicely by the end.

Cramped bad and did not hit my lap goal.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Today turned out to be nicer than I anticipated. I put in an almost 6 mile ride. I tried some new jumps and got some sick air. Got to love Pine Hill Park.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

I retired my first bike, a good beginner Scott 29er hard tail with the Raidon fork upgrade
and moved to a very basic Scott Spark, the 760 model, a full squish.

Strava says I am faster on every section of every trail I ride 

I am riding farther also,, pain free.. Imagine that !


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Osco said:


> I retired my first bike, a good beginner Scott 29er hard tail with the Raidon fork upgrade
> and moved to a very basic Scott Spark, the 760 model, a full squish.
> 
> Strava says I am faster on every section of every trail I ride
> ...


Well full suspension bikes will do that to you. 
It's what happened when I demoed a Rumblefish last year.


----------



## HalfPastJohn (Aug 23, 2014)

Bought it.

2014 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR. 23 inch frame.

Got it from my LBS for %15 off ($2465). This is my first FS bike so I'm pretty excited to get out and ride it.


----------



## Phinias (Aug 28, 2014)

My wife and I took the Intro to mountain biking course offered by REI. I must say I learned more today than my 2 months on the trail through self-discovery. To all my fellow nubs, be it REI or any other provider... get out and take a class offered by an IBMA certified instructor. I now have a good idea of how to turn my beastly 29er, and it no longer fees unwieldy. Who knew an elbow here a lean there and the correct eye line and you can whip around a corner like your on rails. And that is just one thing I learned. Best $65 I have spent in awhile and again I could not recommend this any more highly.


----------



## elliott436 (Jul 25, 2014)

Hit up Alafia!


----------



## elliott436 (Jul 25, 2014)

Osco said:


> I retired my first bike, a good beginner Scott 29er hard tail with the Raidon fork upgrade
> and moved to a very basic Scott Spark, the 760 model, a full squish.
> 
> Strava says I am faster on every section of every trail I ride
> ...


How was the Raidon shock? Performance wise were you happy with it?


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Climbed a mountain, then descended the mountain. With some good friends. Had some beers afterward. So much fun.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Rode a very short 3.9 miles this evening. The first part of the ride was up and down a very steep and rough mountain pass, which my Raleigh handled OK, but line choice was key, and I would have been able to maintain a lot more speed on my mountain bike. 
The Second part of the ride was from the top of a really steep smooth gravel road, on which I rode down in excess of 50mph, about 10mph over the speed limit. 
So I now know that the Raleigh is a very capable bike.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

Got my bike out of the shop. New crankset & bb.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Took the fat bike through some really rooty trails today... I miss my fs. Can't wait for the new fork to come in hopefully before the winter comes. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

noticed a 3 inch long crack in the sidewall of one of my trak-tron tires, so I swapped them out with some cheap knobbies I had leftover from my garage sale bike finds.... front one is a 26x2.1" kenda and the rear is a 26x1.95 innova IIRC that is a bell brand tire... its a fake panaracer smoke... I have another one as a spare


----------



## tobimaru (Aug 29, 2014)

Made a seat pack out of an unused camera case, bungee, and velcro straps. Rode twice today and it's held up fine so far holding all my bike tools.


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

Tried a new camera angle


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Sat on it and inspected tyres... Weather been crap here all week. Try for a ride in the morning

Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


----------



## Edirty6 (Jun 23, 2012)

Been awhile since I been on. Got on a bike and got my lady to ride with me for 8.2 miles on a new trail built near my area. It goes from one town to another. Got a new job too should have me a new stumpy in 6 weeks I hope.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Took kids out for ride... actually good exercise - spent majority of time pushing their bikes up hills ^^


----------



## Dusty Trails (Jul 24, 2011)

Saw a squirrel get snatched up by a hawk as I was rolling down the trail.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

3.5 miles of mostly climbing. It was the first time a rode a bike to get somewhere.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Rode new trail today... 6km of climbing - steady/twisty/narrow single track.

Chatted with another ride who was riding trail for first time also.

Was in a rush to get to the big game on way down. Made for a hair raising descent on a two way goat track!!


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

Took my daughter for her first real mtb ride. I found her a 2013 Jamis Exile Sport. She likes it because of the low standover. I like it because she likes it. We rode about 7 miles. I think she's ready for another round tomorrow.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

10.6 miles on some roads, mostly dirt, and much climbing.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Almost 62 miles, mainly on double track.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Rainy day, and rainy days are good for building trail. Spent the day chilling in the woods and sprucing up one of my favorite berms to the tune of 4 yards of loam and a whole bunch of sweat. It's gonna rip once it sets up in the sun a bit. :thumbsup:


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Sweet berm!!!


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

Today and yesterday I had some good rides. I haven't ridden in two weeks because I had a cold. That's the longest I've been off my bike since I got back on it this spring. So I did my usual loop of riding the beginner with the two intermediate loops. But I find myself going further now before I take my first rest stop. The whole loop is 2.3 miles. I usually take my first rest at about 1.7 miles. This trail is pretty technical all the way through, even the beginner section. Last week and today I added a little more to it by riding a sub-loop of the advanced section too. But today my first loop (just the 2.3 mile loop) I was able to complete back to the trail head with stopping for a rest for the first time. Then my second loop included the advanced sub loop. That required a few rest stops. The total day's ride is about 6.4 miles. Besides that I had two falls. Usually because my arms get a little tired so I get a little squirrely. Besides that my left arm has some tendonitis. They were easy falls, no bruises. The first one I went a little wide and my front wheel washed down some gravel on an embankment on the edge. The second one was when my right side handle bar clipped a tree. But I wound up on my feet with that one. Then after I picked up my bike a bunch of bike traffic came by. It must have been two or three small groups. So I had had some good riding this weekend. I was really tired today. I took an afternoon nap. I can usually ride and still have plenty of energy to do other stuff, but not today.


----------



## elliott436 (Jul 25, 2014)

Hit up Trout Creek with a few friends today!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

6.5 miles on the road today. Then a Park Tool PCS-10 showed up in the mail. Early birthday present.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

5.4 miles on the road. Now I have over 100 miles on the Raleigh I got a little over a month ago.


----------



## Dusty Trails (Jul 24, 2011)

9 miles of ST 6.5 of which was after dark. Night riding season has begun. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

Not a damn thing. Just looked at it. My surgeon says I can't ride for 6 more months. 

All I've done with it lately was move it across the living room to vacuum under it.


----------



## Phinias (Aug 28, 2014)

Saladin said:


> Not a damn thing. Just looked at it. My surgeon says I can't ride for 6 more months.
> 
> All I've done with it lately was move it across the living room to vacuum under it.


Well misery loves company, my surgeon says 2 months at least, but as I live in MN, this effective means 6 or so months for me as well....at least.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

bike from house for 20 mins (or so) then climbed a good local track (in big front cog - thinking of going 1x10) legs were pretty shattered... so I tried a DH track for descent ^^

Heap of jumps, navigated around a couple of the dicier ones... did (what I thought were) couple of smaller jumps - one almost got me completely disconnected from bike...
Steep techy parts were a breeze, but-hole right back over rear wheel (giving you know what a clean!!)

Thinking clipped-in would definitely help with those jumps...


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

Phinias said:


> Well misery loves company, my surgeon says 2 months at least, but as I live in MN, this effective means 6 or so months for me as well....at least.


Damn, that's even worse. Right about the time you heal is when it gets too cold to ride. Salt on the wound. At least my healing time is through the Winter.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Took my 29er out for the first time in two weeks. I went to the local trail network. Man it was a great day for biking.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Quick 45 minute ride.

Hoping to get out for a big one tomorrow.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Today rode two new local trails, while in the upper part this is a real butt clincher.


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

got crashed into by some dillhole riding the wrong way in the bike lane....pretty much he grazed me on the right side and caused me to crash..... ******** didnt even stop...to make a long story short my rear derailleur was all bent up.... was able to bend it back well enough to ride home in one gear.....decided I would do a compete teardown, repaint, clean up some of the parts on it, and pretty much a complete rebuild.... got the frame stripped tonite... not sure what color I am gonna paint it yet


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

Broke it...made the goody bag feel niiiiiiiiice. Sadly I have yet to ride this on a trail this is from dicking off in the front yard. No jump or drop ton of seat post left in the tube. Manual go wrong.


----------



## tannerg (Sep 11, 2014)

Ran the dog

Sent from my XT1031


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Dusty Trails said:


> Night riding season has begun.


That it has! Did a 10 mile night ride after work today, second night ride of the season and looking forward to many more :thumbsup:


----------



## FatBoyOnADiet (Sep 28, 2014)

I took my new (to me) 06 rock hopper out to a nice easy trail with a buddy that rocks a P1.

30 minutes into the ride my fat ass broke the chain. I can at least say i have no idea just HOW old the chain was, and that the guys at the LBS said it looked ancient compared to the new one they're slapping on tonight. 

cant wait for tomorrow to head out again and really see what I can do.


----------



## mrawesome234100 (Aug 16, 2014)

broke my one bike's chain yesterday, probably because I have no 10 speed chain tool (I'll have to order that with the chain) and I used an 8 speed tool on it. I borrowed my dad's cheap (even more so than mine) bike today, and blew a tube 30 min in . took forever to get back to the car...


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

Took my brother out for his first mountain bike ride. My daughter went with us too for her second ride.


----------



## Montanadan (Sep 19, 2014)

No pics, but I took my first "real" ride on my new Pitch 650B. I volunteered to work a double-shift at work, 7AM-11PM. I was out the door at 6:05 this morning. The temp was about 58 degrees and rain threatened. I have a short ride to work; about 3.5 miles the route I took this morning. I had a couple stops along the way, but showed up at work about 6:30. This evening it cooled down to about 50, and drizzled from 7 till about 10. Then the rain stopped just in time for me to make the shorter ride home. It was a great little ride and a great first day with my new bike.


----------



## asanatheist (Sep 15, 2014)

Yesterday morning went to LB Houston in Dallas and pushed my self to the limit in terms of speed/cornering (LB Houston is mostly flat, no technical parts it is all very easy unless you are going very fast then it gets difficult due to the twisty turns.
I must say I've gotten way better at making tight turns, and handling the bike overall. Monitoring my pedaling cadence, breathing, and speed while making judgement calls on what I can get away with. I am still a beginner but I feel more comfortable on my bike.

Put about 6 miles~ (or whatever LB Houstons main trail is) on my bike in the end, even puked my guts out. I am not terribly fit, so that was a pretty good milestone for me.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

tannerg said:


> Ran the dog
> 
> Sent from my XT1031


That set-up sketches me out big-time. 
So much potential for things to go wrong.

Seems most dogs will pretty naturally follow along when riding. Way safer for you and the dog.


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

Road bike ride this am... Had to break out the thermals. Hitting up a new to me section of trail this evening after the baby gets to sleep. Gotta go charge the lights!


----------



## tannerg (Sep 11, 2014)

slapheadmofo said:


> That set-up sketches me out big-time.
> So much potential for things to go wrong.
> 
> Seems most dogs will pretty naturally follow along when riding. Way safer for you and the dog.


I'm perfectly comfortable with the setup and I dont allow my dog to run off leash so that isn't an option

Sent from my XT1031


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Another on my Cobia. Then I realized there's a major problem with my freewheel. Oops. Glad I was already going to buy a new wheelset. There's also a clicking/creaking noise on the right side when I pedal hard, it isn't the pedal. Could it be the crank itself? Or the rear hub?
The leaves on the ground also threw me off in places. It's hard to ride a rocky trail covered in leaves.


----------



## mrawesome234100 (Aug 16, 2014)

I sold some stuff on craigslist, then used the money to order parts to fix my bike. At least half of my bike is also off craigslist. gotta love craigslist!


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

did some clean up and prep on a few parts......looks like I need a new headset too...bottom races and bearings are fried......was also doing some window shopping on some parts as well sorry about the crappy pics


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

See my post trail destroyed by flash flood.


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

What I did was break it. Well, it was few days ago. And I don't mean I broke it because I did something bad to it. It was just a part failure. I posted it in the Cannondale forum. My rear swing arm cracked. So I took it to an LBS that's an authorized Cannondale dealer and I will see what happens. Its a lifetime warrantee on the frame. But the bike is a 14 y.o. 26" which does not have the needed replacement part available. Here's some pics:
This is the bike:


Here is the cracked part:


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

got my cranks pulled off and cleaned some more parts......next is stripping the old paint off the frame


----------



## voghan (Aug 18, 2014)

Fell in a rock garden and broke a finger, bruised a rib and tweaked my knee. Plus I got a nice gear shaped tattoo in my right calf. Other than that it was a nice eight mile ride.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

5 miles on the road. Then I realized my Raleigh doesn't like the fast rough roads I ride on. Axle problems, losing screws from my pedals, losing cable clips. It makes some weird noises too. 
Well I guess I haven't been treating it as well as my mountain bike.


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogue426 (May 5, 2013)

Took my 11 year old daughter, who doesnt like mountain biking, to Virginia Key in Miami for " Take a kid mountain biking day." She did fairly well there, probably better than she does at Quiet Waters due to it being less rocky. It was first time at Virginia Key and I think for the next couple of months I'll make it my Saturday ride destination despite the hour ride time.


----------



## sroc3 (Feb 28, 2014)

Rode a local trail that I usually can tackle pretty well. I think I woke up way too many times the night before and I was just gassed the whole ride. I had to quit halfway. My better judgement told me to stop before fatigue caused an accident and me into a statistic. It was a pretty technical trail so best to be careful. Dammit. Days like this do suck - but the mountain will always be there right?


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

Took my daughter & her boyfriend to Palo Duro Canyon for a night ride on Friday, then a 10 mile ride yesterday. 
My daughter has been riding with me a little bit over the last few weeks since I got her a new bike. The boyfriend just bought a new 2014 Jamis Trail X 650. Friday was his first time to trail ride & he did it in the dark. Hmmm I wonder if I was subliminally testing him?


----------



## asanatheist (Sep 15, 2014)

velo99 said:


> Took my daughter & her boyfriend to Palo Duro Canyon for a night ride on Friday, then a 10 mile ride yesterday.
> My daughter has bee able ridong with me a little bit over the last few weeks since I got her a new bike. The boyfriend just bought a new 2014 Jamis Trail X 650. Friday was his first time to trail ride & he did it in the dark. Hmmm I wonder if I was subliminally testing him?


I think you were subliminally trying to get rid of him in a way your daughter wouldn't blame you. We know what you are doing you sly dog.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Short, fast, smooth ride today. It was one of the shorter rides this season, but it was one of the flowiest.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

Was riding today & I was getting a skip in the rear cassette. I have a new cable on the rd so I figgered it was stretching a little. I turned the barrel a different times and the condition persisted. I got to an adjoining trailhead I was planning on riding & flipped my bike over on the picnic table to diagnose the problem. Didn't see anything obvious & was still thinking stretched cable. 
Broke out some tools, tightened the cable. Spun the crank & it was still skipping, just not as bad. Figgered a couple of turns on the barrel & some lube, I would be g2g.
As I lubed the chain I noticed a chain plate was out of line. The only way a chain plate could be out of line is, it isn't attached to the pin. I ran it back around & sure enough the chain was in need of a little more tlc. 
Dug around in my pack ...... No quick link. Dug around in my tool kit no quick link. Now I am on the verge of being hosed seven miles from my truck. I broke out my chain breaker disassembled the link with the intention of dropping a link. 
A chain breaker is designed to break a chain not reassemble a chain. So I was now thinking about how I am getting off the trail & to my truck. Couple of deep breaths & a reexamination of the chain parts I threw in my tool bag sprouted an idea. 
A chainbreaker can reassemble a chain. 
Ten minutes later I was back on the trail with my bike running great.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Lol yeah I've had to do that a few times with a sram chain. I went back to kmc and haven't had a problem since 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## voghan (Aug 18, 2014)

Road 19 miles yesterday at Elm Creek's single track. Did the loop twice. First time out since I converted to a 1x10 drivetrain. Real happy with the conversion.


----------



## Phinias (Aug 28, 2014)

Explain to us nubs. My understanding is the newer pins are like rivets and the chain breaker essentially pops the mushroomed head off thereby making the pin useless. Am I wrong here in my understanding?


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2014)

Phinias said:


> Explain to us nubs. My understanding is the newer pins are like rivets and the chain breaker essentially pops the mushroomed head off thereby making the pin useless. Am I wrong here in my understanding?


 You have the concept. Newer pins have slight shoulders that keep them in-place (older chains had thicker side-plates and would stay put under friction alone). When you push out a pin, the shoulder is reduced or eliminated (because the hole is smaller in diameter) making it less viable over time. Can you push a pin part way out, and reuse it if your chain breaks? Sometimes, but I'd get a replacement pin in as soon as you can.


----------



## challybert (Sep 5, 2014)

Changed out rear tire: was Maxxis Ikon 2.35 for Maxxis DHF 2.30. Fall is upon us so a bit more traction desired. As though it matters, wet leaf season and 90% of my annual falls/crashes are about to occur. Oh well.... I also tweak my bars and cockpit.


----------



## Tasnoob (Feb 9, 2014)

Got the bike out of the shed chased the spiders away (it has been a couple of months) and went for a road/bike track ride, it even rained and I could not have cared less just good to have the time to get out and ride. Can not wait to get on the trails again.


----------



## WNCGoater (Aug 21, 2014)

Didn't do it ON my mtn bike but did it FOR mtn biking. Last evening right before dusk, rode 16.6 road miles on my Trek hybrid. Found out bugs are worse at night than in the morning when I usually do my road rides. (hack, spit, repeat)


----------



## Montanadan (Sep 19, 2014)

*First solo trail ride on my new rig*

Since I bought this bike a couple weeks ago we've discovered a couple areas near (20 minutes by car) our home to go riding. If anyone lives near Billings, Montana, be sure to hit Riverfront Park. Its primarily a city park for walking, with a couple large ponds for the kids to fish out of, and groomed shores for ducks and geese to hang out on.
But back in the trees, off the paved walking path are trails upon trail upon trails. Nearly all singletrack, and pretty damn heavenly. I've only just begun to explore them. Today I spent a couple hours bombing around them and only scratched the surface. Another upside: In 2.5 hours of riding I never saw 1 other biker. Heres a couple pics of the main trail and one offshoot going into the brush.


----------



## Reelchef67 (Aug 21, 2011)

Had a nice ride on circuit 8 today (north shore vancouver)
Really liking my setup now
Gt distortion my build up as B6er..


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Cut my leg open doing some tricks. Damn I planned to ride every day this weekend and the sun just came out!


----------



## asanatheist (Sep 15, 2014)

Just did what some consider a good first off-road bike trail for slightly more intermediate riders than beginners. Nothing too bad for some of you to be honest but to me it was a breakthrough. This may be long.

First off, not bragging, my run time/speed was mediocre. Track best according to strava is average of 12-13mph or so. I did 6.1 mph on only 4 miles of the track and what was on the intermediate loop not the technical west loop (sister claims it is 5 miles).
I've visited this trail twice before and it's equally challenging sister trail Horsehoe once. 1st time I went mountaing biking with a rented Trek Fuel to Northshore. I walked the whole thing basically. I was sore for 5-6 days, and it was more a hike to be honest. The uphills would tire me out and couldn't complete even one. It was really bad.
Second time was my 4th time riding with my own bike (cheap $400 bike), and was feeling confident since I had done a couple trails with little issues. I wasn't ready, it chewed me up and spit me out. I walked most of it, but not as much as the first time. My pedals snapped, and had to end up cutting the trail short (probably only did 1-2 miles at the very most, and pedaled a couple miles on road to get back to the entrance. I was sore for a couple days.

This third time. I did it. Didn't finish the entire 12 miles because we have plans for tomorrow to do a speed run but did 4-5 miles of it with only 2 walking around obstacles.
Tons of drops, dips, drops, sharp turns mixed with downhills, and drops, drops and downhills, crooked as hell uphills (like 8"~ of trail for a uphill), tons of rocks. Rocks everywhere.
I tried to challenge myself to the harder parts of the drops/rocks, etc.

I must say I've been very surprised at how well my GT Backwoods sport model has been holding up. Wheels are still true, everything is working fine. No issues. I was honestly expecting some wheel bending at this trail since my sister/her husband have had to do it. But so far so good.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Went for a solid ride today with a fella that's way out if my league! He was on a 26" HT to rub salt in the wound. Guy climbed like a mountain goat & he descended pretty bloody quickly too. He got a flat towards the end ^^ at least my bike held up!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Despite injury to me leg, I was able to put in a 5 mile ride on the paved road. Sure there was only one big hill and a few small rises in altitude, but it was downhill for the most part. I was just trying to see if I could ride tomorrow with my leg in its current condition.


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Went for a cold sunrise ride this AM to get a shot for a sunrise thread. I can't find the thread now so I'll throw it in here.


----------



## voghan (Aug 18, 2014)

Road 30 miles yesterday. Decided to ride to a load trail that was about 9.5 miles one way. Did a couple laps on their singletrack then road home. Typically I drive to the trailhead but riding provided a new challenge as my legs were already a bit tired from just getting there.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Rode 11 miles today on the road, the dirt and broken pavement sections were not preferred by my wounded leg, but overall it didn't act up much. Hopefully next week I can get out on my mountain bike again, my new wheelset should be built up today.


----------



## mtb_brew (Oct 7, 2014)

hit up a "dinner" time session during my lunch break at work. A short ride but a short ride is better than no ride!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

9 mile loop. The first loop ride after my biking accident. Even though it is going to be very cold tomorrow I will go out on my Cobia and rip up some trails with my new wheels and gearing. (Inferno 27 on DT Champion spokes, XT hubs, with a KMC chain, XT cassette and a 40T sprocket.)


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Left Cats-Eye st home... so not sure of distance, but I rode for 2hrs.

Probably 50 mins of forestry road climbing. Then found some tight as single/half track...

Cue the pics!!

Bike cooling down 









Widest part of track









What rest of trail looked like 









Couldn't get any real speed up i.e. kept banging into trees, but heck it was a blast


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

Rode the 15 mile lap for a race coming up in a month. Pretty tough and longer than I am used to but I think I can hang with a bit of practice. Going back tomorrow.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Did 22 miles today. Felt STRONG. 1st lap I single speeded it, which is something I have NEVER been able to do on this trail before. 

No idea if I will survive the 100K next weekend, but I think I am as ready as I can be.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2014)

The trick to distance rides is setting a pace you can sustain. Don't know if you're "racing" or "riding" but you should be good to go if you watch the variables you can control. Good luck.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

5.5 trail miles.The wheels were fine, but the 40t sprocket sucked. The EThirteen is a piece of crap. If ridden under any load, the chain skips and pops. On big steep climbs, that could mean making the climb or not. So I had to use the 36 as my smallest gear. What a waste of $70. 
Next time I will buy a Wolftooth.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Forster said:


> The trick to distance rides is setting a pace you can sustain. Don't know if you're "racing" or "riding" but you should be good to go if you watch the variables you can control. Good luck.


Thanks!

My goal is to survive and learn what I have to do to have a respectable mid-pack finish next year.

I think I have my nutrition down, I think my endurance is decent. Trying to finish it in 7ish hours.


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

CannondaleF9 said:


> 5.5 trail miles.The wheels were fine, but the 40t sprocket sucked. The EThirteen is a piece of crap. If ridden under any load, the chain skips and pops. On big steep climbs, that could mean making the climb or not. So I had to use the 36 as my smallest gear. What a waste of $70.
> *Next time I will buy a Wolftooth.*


Or a Hope T-Rex.
Just another option. I've been using mine for about a month now and it works flawlessly.


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

rode 5 miles today.......there are some small hills where I ride..... put the origin8 bar ends back on my bike... which is a SS, so any help climbing is a plus


----------



## Clifton J (Oct 16, 2014)

Hit true MTB trails for the first time in 3+ years. Felt AWESOME. It also didn't hurt that it was 11 miles of consistently-fun moderately-technical singletrack at Tannehill State Park in Tuscaloosa county, AL. Best trails I've ever ridden - and that includes Alabama's famous Oak Mountain State Park BUMP trails. So nice to be a 25-minute drive from two world-class XC tracks.

My trusty ole' beater Specialized took it all like there was nothing to it. :thumbsup:


----------



## BLAMM0 (Aug 23, 2012)

Just made this


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Final prep for the 100k tomorrow. 😳


----------



## challybert (Sep 5, 2014)

Busy day. Removed summer tire and installed a more wintery rear. Damn thing went right on and sealed up immediately. Replaced from chain ring. Then went out on a 15mile trail ride. No hiccups or complications today...nice when that happens.


----------



## mtb_brew (Oct 7, 2014)

i put my new bike in the dirt for the first time! Short 4.2 mile ride on my dinner break from work. Awesome bike!


----------



## Nocturnal Medic (Oct 25, 2014)

I bought it  2013 Specialized P.Street 2. Anybody have any experience with these?


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Another 5.5 mile ride. This time I took off the 40T ethirteen as I wait for the new replacement Wolftooth to arrive. I am now thinking I need to regrease the crank, as it is creaking under climbs.
But other than that it was a fun, fast, flowy ride at Pine Hill Park.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Nocturnal Medic said:


> I bought it  2013 Specialized P.Street 2. Anybody have any experience with these?


They're essentially big wheeled BMX bikes with some suspension, disk brakes, and gears.


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

Crashed 2x on my bike and 1x on a SC Nomad demo bike. Broke a stem on my rear tubeless tire. Found out the tube I tried to install afterwards had a short stem for Enve wheels. Walked back to the car. Second time this week. Broke my derailleur hanger 2 days ago. Usually carry a spare one, unfortunately not on that day. All is good though.


----------



## Dusty Trails (Jul 24, 2011)

25 miles on the LOViT, ip and over Hickory Nut Mt. I ache all over. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## joel787 (Nov 21, 2011)

Nocturnal Medic said:


> I bought it  2013 Specialized P.Street 2. Anybody have any experience with these?


i own an older p1 (09-10 model i think) imo its an awesome ride, i love it.. i put a 140mm fork and a dropper seat post, its a beast.. hopefully u ride it how it deserves.. GL


----------



## Montanadan (Sep 19, 2014)

Nocturnal Medic said:


> I bought it  2013 Specialized P.Street 2. Anybody have any experience with these?


that's a pretty rad rig...did I totally date myself by that phrase?


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yesterday... Rode some sweet single track, a couple of four wheel drive tracks and some nasty forestry road climbs... 70% of ride was climbing - made the gold all the more shinier ^^ 
Today = wee 10km ride with son and father in-law...

Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

Decided not to run the 15 mile race after today. Tried to pick up the pace just a little & couldn't stay in control. Crashed twice on steep twisty technical stuff, tacoed my front wheel & had a flat. Really great day. 
I am in over my head on this course.


----------



## Nocturnal Medic (Oct 25, 2014)

joel787 said:


> i own an older p1 (09-10 model i think) imo its an awesome ride, i love it.. i put a 140mm fork and a dropper seat post, its a beast.. hopefully u ride it how it deserves.. GL


Sweet! I'm glad to hear you like it! I sure hope I can too haha. Looking at longer travel fork at some point, but for now I'm just getting a helmet and some new pedals haha. I will definitely try to do it justice 



Montanadan said:


> that's a pretty rad rig...did I totally date myself by that phrase?


Hahahha! No  Not even a little bit! Thank you!


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

20 miles of awesome NE tech at the Wicked Ride of the East yesterday.
Great time.


----------



## Reelchef67 (Aug 21, 2011)

Added some new bling 
50mm North Shore Billet Overlorde stem









To go with my old bling








Btw North Shore Billet is the machine shop in Whistler bc that makes the stems that chromag sells


----------



## asanatheist (Sep 15, 2014)

Just did 11 miles (7.5 miles of trail, 3.5 miles of "road" of Northshore in grapevine. That's the most I've been able to do by a good bit. Also got to try out my new suspension, felt better with more control. My hand's aren't as beat up as well.
I am already starting to feel it barely 40 minutes after the ride... pretty darn sure I will be sore tomorrow.


----------



## J-Bone (Aug 26, 2008)

12 miles of Northern Michigan single track. Lots of leaves and sand. 30 degrees and super bright sun.


----------



## voghan (Aug 18, 2014)

Road 21 miles today. It was an cold when I started, just 29° outside. Need to find shoe covers because that was the only cold part of my body.


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)

took my new bike for a ride.. Trail by my house


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

Rode just a tad under 9 miles this evening. Used my relatively new light(s). Had a blast. Riding a trail "the other way" is like riding a new trail, so is riding it at night.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Rode almost 6 miles today. I had planned to go more, but the wind and cold temperatures were really hurting me, so I had to take a shorter route than I had wanted to originally.


----------



## J-Bone (Aug 26, 2008)

Another 12 miles but this time with my new upgrade.
Went to 1 x 10 from 3 x 10
Silky smooth shifting. Might have to OneUp for some climbing but overall nice.


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Today I had the pleasure of riding with my son and introduceing him to the world of cycling.. We went on a 13 mile ride to fire house subs.. Great lunch and company.. I know it was the street.. Hopefully this week we can hit the trails together..


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Psycho1 said:


> Today I had the pleasure of riding with my son and introduceing him to the world of cycling.. We went on a 13 mile ride to fire house subs.. Great lunch and company.. I know it was the street.. Hopefully this week we can hit the trails together..


Riding with the kids rocks!! I love it too... can't wait until they can keep up on the trails... I will have slowed down some by then I think


----------



## Stainless Steel (Mar 9, 2013)

Installed ghetto tubeless setup on my Diamondback Overdrive and completed my usual 15+ mile ride with no issues less than 12 hours later. Very happy about the fact that tubes no longer need to be grabbed when hanging around the bike shop.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

2hr ride... in-laws on board ^^ I cleaned techie climb, while others mainly walked...


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Rode 5 miles at Pine Hill Park today. I got some big air off of a few jumps, and tried a new trail with rock drop offs, that was fun. 
I haven't been pedaling as much on the downhills, but I have been standing out of the saddle more on the downhills and that has improved my handling a lot.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

10km ride with kids (4 adults, 3 kids) the 4 year old meant it was pretty slow going... a few man made elevates paths allowed me to practice my drop offs/jumps etc.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Took the leaf blower to our pumptrack and 4 miles or so of our local XC loop. Gonna clean another 8 or 10 w/ a buddy tomorrow.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

7 or so miles on the road. Climbed up some smooth paved to gravel roads, then descended some leaf covered rough class four roads. On one of the class 4 roads I tensed up, anticipating a descent, hit a massive pothole, and tweaked my back. Hopefully I will be able to get out riding on Tuesday.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

90 min ride in the rain... luckily it was pretty closed in single track (bush). Forgot dang gloves! Fingers were very cold by the end...


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

Wife and I, along with some friends rode Bent Creek today near Asheville. Gorgeous day. Couldn't ask for better weather. Winters heading our way tho


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

I went back to the same trail I rode yesterday because...yesterday I faceplanted and somehow also hit my shoulder and hit pretty hard on my right hip on a jump and although I'm still feeling a little concussion-ish I wanted to get back out there and "face my demons".

Good times, although when I got home and stood up from the car I got a little woozy.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Rode with kids... 2hr ride yesterday, so was nice to go out and just enjoy the scenery.

Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

I bounced off a wall of hard packed clay and rock, It was taller than me.
It bled me a little, no biggie,

I went back around and did the trail again, clean.
Had a blast today 

View attachment 946419


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

60 min blat around some local loopey trails (rabbit warren stuff) a lot of weight shifting/body english involved, but the old lungs don't feel it as much ^^

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## challybert (Sep 5, 2014)

Rode 15 miles flowy single track. Lots of quick ups and down. Bumped my fork travel up to 150mm a few weeks ago just for $hit$ and giggles. Actually starting to like it this way.


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

I rode my local trail yesterday, but today i wanted to ride my bike but wasn't feeling in the mood for mountain biking. I live a mile from the beach so i rode down there and then down the beach road a few miles. Nice wide bike lane but it still felt pretty dangerous...


----------



## Bttocs (Jun 21, 2014)

Just take it a little easy and no problemmmmmm


----------



## joel787 (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## 80Pro-Line (Dec 3, 2014)

Rode my new bike on increasingly difficult trails Friday, Saturday and today. I got pretty winded today on the uphill climbs and the sorest part of my body is my rear. (And to think of the countless miles I used to ride my BMX bike on an unpadded Elina seat way back when.) :eekster: The bike did fine and I haven't spilled (yet). The Haro is proudly redecorated with some proper dirt too.

All in all, it's nice to be back on a bike after a quarter century or so. I look forward to gaining stamina and getting faster.


----------



## Cdale Felix (Sep 7, 2013)

Ken Lockwood Gorge, New Jersey


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Tried to wreck the drivetrain diy index adjusting... dam chain got caught behind plastic spoke guard ^^ took frickin ages to un-stick it!!

But, good as new now for shifts (hope it lasts?)

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

There was supposed to be a toy/poker run today at one of the local trails. The wind was blowing 40ish, cloudy & kinda chilly. The organizers wimped out & were a bit tardy in relaying the change of venue to one of their garages. By the time we got the word four if us decided to ride anyway. We got in 7 miles or so in spite of the less than favorable conditions and still had fun.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Rode a couple of hours again today... Quite hot out during ride and now have a splitting headache >.< may ride again tomorrow 0_o

Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

1hr ride with middle child ^^

Weights day tomorrow for me...

Then out on trail again Friday :woohoo:

Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


----------



## Lightyear (Dec 17, 2014)

Cried


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Lightyear said:


> Cried


Occasionally I get a bug in the eye to...

Dang tears everywhere!

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## Corey90 (Aug 2, 2014)

Went for a ride. Got a flat, took tyre and tube off, replaced tube, went to pump up, forgot to put my pump in my back pack. Had a nice walk up a hill with my bike.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Corey90 said:


> Went for a ride. Got a flat, took tyre and tube off, replaced tube, went to pump up, forgot to put my pump in my back pack. Had a nice walk up a hill with my bike.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Frame mount! Lol


----------



## battlelinefan (Aug 27, 2010)

I shaved 3 seconds off of my time here, and I made my first bike video with music in it using a video editor for the first time.


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Nice trail..


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

today I did about 25 miles. A lot of it was my morning commute, probably about 18 road miles, but I decided to peel off and hit some unknown training area out in Fort Lewis, an Army post. Also took a little rail-to-trail that ended up being rail-to-weeds-bigger-than-me-with-no-trail, so I think I ate a few spiders there, ha...

was a good morning. Rode through some heavy mud and gravel that gave me a heckuva good workout


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Another 2hr ride... legs were like lead balloons. Guess I need to unplug for a couple of days (maybe 1 ride w/ kids) 

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

battlelinefan said:


> I shaved 3 seconds off of my time here, and I made my first bike video with music in it using a video editor for the first time.


Nice rip. Nice trail too.


----------



## time229er (Oct 30, 2013)

Mother Nature was certainly not conducive for a ride, so I just pouted about our still young Winter and to not be out on some of the best trails in the world. :smallviolin: No roots, rocks or mud...just hundreds and hundreds of miles with rolling sandy trails and plenty elevation to still get a decent workout for my 63 year old bones...seems to me to be about as perfect an environment as possible for a HT 29er . The only problem is we have Eight months of Winter and Four months of poor ice fishing! Maybe I'll build a fat bike...

I hope everyone has a safe and happy Holiday!


----------



## Edirty6 (Jun 23, 2012)

Been awhile since i been on. was in the process of saving for a new bike around income tax time, had almost 1500$ saved and then life bent me over and gave it to me. transmission in my truck went out and 1200$ was gone. luckly i didnt have to get a loan so im gonna start saving again. hoping to get a 650b trek remedy if i can find one in my price range


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Climed to the water tower


----------



## Corey90 (Aug 2, 2014)

Did abit if exploring along the cliffs at maslins/moana ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Corey90 (Aug 2, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spec44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Rode it around the yard trail a couple times, then took the pedals off it and put them on the rental I'm test riding for a couple days, for fit and enjoyment. Participating in a skills clinic tomorrow on the rental.


----------



## 80Pro-Line (Dec 3, 2014)

Worked off some of my Christmas feasting today. :thumbsup:

Now it's supposed to rain all weekend. :skep:


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Went for a 3 hour mellow ride right out my door w/ my buddy on the stash of trail we've managed to throw together over the last 8 or 10 years. Screwed around a bunch and managed to take a few pics, as well as beer breaks. Good day.

:thumbsup:

My buddy's new custom steel rig built by another friend of ours. 27.5, EBB, built to fit him at 6'5". Badass.


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

I crashed hard!! Skip to 1:33 to see in the video:


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Video please


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Psycho1 said:


> Video please


Are you using tapatalk?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scottwax (Jan 18, 2009)

First extended time on dirt with my new bike. Last "MTB" bike I had was back in the late 70s when they were just called dirt bikes. Nice trail by me finally opened back up after last week's rains so I was able to ride it for a bit. Not sure if it was a good idea to ride a course the first time ever at night...but I had more than enough lighting so visibility wasn't an issue. More just being unfamiliar with the course, how tight it was and new to riding a MTB kept my speeds in the 8-11 mph range. Had a blast even though it was cold and dark.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I put a RockShox XC30TK on my 3700, and I cleaned it up. I also made it a 2x10 with a Shimano Deore front derailleur, with a Sram X7 rear derailleur and shifters.


----------



## bmorejared (Mar 26, 2015)

I sat on mine in my living room and practiced clipping in and out of the pedals.


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

Going rigid. Salsa firestarter steel fork on the El Mar. Bikepacking season is upon us...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConchoBill (Jan 12, 2015)

I normally go on a daily 6- almost 7.5 mile spin around my little town. The thing I don't like is that I have to spend some time on the shoulder of the highway, and I have learned how to minimize this difficulty. Once I get off that, it is a nice combination of paved streets to rough and smooth "caliche" roads, and even a little what yall would call power line style road, which is the most fun. My favorite ride is about as far as I want to ride on a local "county road", but I have to pedal about 4 miles on the shoulder of the highway for that road, and I don't much care for that.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I went on my first mountain bike ride of the season today, a mere 4 miles at Pine Hill Park.
It was fun but I really want to improve my cornering speed. Next time I'll try a different braking technique and try my hardest not to sit back on the seat. Damn road biking is throwing me off haha.


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

New shoes for the El Mar. P35 rims with Knard up front and 3.0 Trax Fatty in the rear. Fits with a little room to spare!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

I broke a spoke on the SS about a half mile from home yesterday. Switched it out with another bike for an easy spin on the trail and around town.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I went to Pine Hill Park again, rode 5 miles and went on some more technical and flowy trails. 
It was one of the most fun rides I've ever had at Pine Hill.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Rode 6 miles through the mud and rain


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2015)

AshevilleMtBiker said:


> Rode 6 miles through the mud and rain


That could be any gravel mup trail in the Midwest for the last two weeks. Many of the trails in Nebraska are closed and I'm sure their not the only central state who has been hammered lately.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

1st night ride... my helmet light option hasn't arrived yet, so I rode with 2x bar mounted lights (one was loner from riding buddy) being in the dark was a novelty. Definitely need head mounted light ^^ apart from trickyness on switchbacks with bar lights only... The only real difference is its a lot frickin colder!!

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

14 miles on the rail trail then 4 quick miles on the local singletrack.
I hit 38mph on the descent. That was crazy!


----------



## BlueLgihtening (Aug 12, 2014)

I rode my bike 3 miles around my house. Still out of shape from the winter.


----------



## tjrobison (Jun 17, 2015)

I rode 4 miles on the trails, newbie is starting to get hooked.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

7.8 miles @ Bonelli Park (San Dimas So Cal)

https://www.strava.com/activities/328680723

No big deal but thought I share


----------



## Marc2211 (Aug 6, 2013)

jcd46 said:


> 7.8 miles @ Bonelli Park (San Dimas So Cal)
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/328680723
> 
> No big deal but thought I share


No big deal? 113km/h max speed - you pushed on a bit there! 

In seriousness though, it looks like a really nice ride.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Marc2211 said:


> No big deal? 113km/h max speed - you pushed on a bit there!
> 
> In seriousness though, it looks like a really nice ride.


Ohh man I'm busting up! You know I had to crop it because I messed it up and recorded my drive home, I couldn't find the 113km/h but that made my day!

Thanks! yeah its a nice little work out, there is a lot more if you want in there but we did the soft ride.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sun Bathing after a good wash after a short but sweet early morning ride.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

First endurance event done yesterday ^^ 8 hours, team of 3, 10km loop... mid winter ^^

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2015)

All maintenance, no ride. I put some Bruce Gordon Rock 'n Roads on my Fargo, cut the woodchippers back 1", rewrapped the bars and conditioned the Brooks Saddle. I took the Contis off my Fargo and mounted them on my Fisher Paragon, rebuilt both hubs, cleaned the cassette and conditioned the saddle. Pretty good two hours of work, it would have been better if I hadn't scalped my hand on the disc after I pulled off the first tire.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I went to the trails at Mount Ascutney today, starting with a super technical climb and a quick direct descent to a flowy descent and a dirt road climb back to the trailhead. It was a pretty good all round ride, with some challenging bits and some flowy bits.
But it was short, at 6 miles.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

targnik said:


> First endurance event done yesterday ^^ 8 hours, team of 3, 10km loop... mid winter ^^
> 
> -------------------------------------
> Opinions are like A-holes... everybody
> has one & they're usually full of...??


Nice!!!

Endurnce racing is addictive. 😎


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

alphajaguars said:


> Nice!!!
> 
> Endurnce racing is addictive. 😎


And cold!! Next one start of summer me thinks

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

My next one in July 18th. I am hoping it won't be as hot as the one last Saturday, but it just may be.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Short 6.8 miles around Bonelli Park- a bit hot even at 5pm but it was fun as always. Nothing to technical but I'm still intimated by rock gardens, can't seem to shake it off. Uggh!


----------



## AndyMc2006 (Mar 12, 2014)

Yesterday at 5:30 am before work, 7.5 mi ride with new giant anthem x on local Tucson trails. Still getting used to DS and clip less pedals. Had the elbow and knee pads on for added protection.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

A short, relatively flat, and technical 3.5 mile ride at Boston Lot in Lebanon NH yesterday. I will ride more at Pine Hill Park in Rutland, VT tomorrow.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

absolutely nothing...


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh I'm excited! my first official single track ride. 13miles (some fire roads of course) but it was awesome just under 2 hrs, even though it was early am the sun was brutal but awesome! Some cell pics - 

As dirty as the bike will get in these dry conditions.


----------



## mattallica (Dec 25, 2014)

Climbed 1700 feet in elevation over the course of 2 miles on some goat path single track to get these shots....now I'm relaxing with a stiff drink!!


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Summer means getting on the trail before sunrise to beat the heat, but it also means being able to see the sun come up. Some in-town trails at a city park:


----------



## H20Trail09 (May 20, 2014)

Hi all, I posted last spring (2014) about the fork and brakes on a Novara bike, after helpful advice from the forums here, I decided against it, planned to keep my old lower end 26in hard tail I had since I was 13 and upgrade parts. I hardly rode the bike in 4 years of college and wasn't riding it after school, spending all my riding time on the road so I sold it. Turns out I really missed being out in the dirt and having a bike that could take some abuse. I wanted a hardtail mountain bike that would last me a long time. So I took advantage of Salsa's $250 off the El Mariachi and bought one. 

Rode it 35 miles today and it was a lot of fun . Glad to be back out on the dirt.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

90 min ride this morning w/ a buddy... found some new trails we hadn't ridden before ^^ some good huckin fun

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Completely stripped one pedal, cleaned & regreased. Will do the second one later when I have more time.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burmjohn (Jun 29, 2015)

I ordered pedals and stuff for a bike I havnt even picked up yet.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Our weekly run with my buddy we shaved 25minutes of the same ride last week, only stopping a total of 7minutes. We will increase the mileage on the next ride.

https://www.strava.com/activities/337275460

The more I ride the more I love it!


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

On it? Not much.

I came home...looked at it and said "it's 94 degrees now, sorry buddy", then I fist-bumped the headset badge. Wife and daughter are in Japan so I really wanted to go riding of a Thursday night, but like I said...afternoon temps at 94, it ain't happening.

Tomorrow though, early AM. 

So I redid my fork and shock pressure and redid my tire pressure, petted the seat and said "you ready to go dude, tomorrow we ride." Bike knew...it did.

Drank another beer, ate another slice of pizza. 

I know my wife is having fun with her relatives in Japan, but I also for sure know...in the back of her mind she's like "I know my husband is eating pizza every other night."


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Got to get dirty! My step son and I went mudding. Reminded me of the good old days. will be doing more of this as the weeks go. Rode a total of about 22 miles, probably about half of which was dirt, and the other was pavement getting to dirt

































I have been riding these trails for 35+ years. The river was really high due to all of the rain. More than half of the trails were under water which cut down on some of the ride


----------



## chrisinbeav (Jul 3, 2015)

First off, this is my first post here.
I'm just getting back into mountain biking after a 15 year hiatus.
Finding out I'm out of shape and definitely not as brave as I used to be.

Where I rode today;
I went for a ride up at Heny Hagg Lake in Gaston Oregon. What a beautiful trail. Some spots were too technical for me yet. Rode for about 7 miles. (Like I said, I'm out of shape)







(Not sure why the image rotated, sorry)

Looking forward to my next ride!


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Went for a quick ride only 4 miles. Then replaced the rear brake pads. Bled the brakes. Washed my bike. Then pulled the cranks And greased the hell or if the bottom bracket. Ready for Sundays ride now. Oh and lubed the chain. 🙌


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

I made a fender for my front wheel. Then I rode it.


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

Spent a few hours riding 45 miles of single track! That's an accomplishment. It's rained so much here that there hasn't been much trail riding.


----------



## desertwheeler (Sep 1, 2009)

Did 5 miles pioneering in new single track trails. That was the hardest 5 miles ever in virgin dirt that's a bit soft with rocks on top going uphill. Lots of rolling resistance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

hey_poolboy said:


> Spent a few hours riding 45 miles of single track! That's an accomplishment. It's rained so much here that there hasn't been much trail riding.


having the same issue here


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

No one wanted to ride today so I did it! Short 7 mile ride, and talk about a "solo" ride there was no one at all on the trail, only saw 1 rabbit lol - Good thing I didn't fall or anything, I would still be there - 

Happy 4th!!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

2hr+ ride this arvo... Had a bit of everything - rocks, mud, water, tech climbs, grinder climbs, gnarly descents + a dab of free ride ^^ thoroughly enjoyable and exhausting! 

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## richghost15 (May 19, 2015)

Had a chance to try out my new Manitou Marvel fork that replaces the Suntour XCT. The bike rides so, so much better. Better cornering, planted feel, boosted confidence and much, much smoother ride.

Here are a couple pictures of the ride (excuse the poor quality, I use my old flip phone while riding)


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

richghost15 said:


> Had a chance to try out my new Manitou Marvel fork that replaces the Suntour XCT. The bike rides so, so much better. Better cornering, planted feel, boosted confidence and much, much smoother ride.
> 
> Here are a couple pictures of the ride (excuse the poor quality, I use my old flip phone while riding)
> View attachment 999879
> ...


Where is that? Awesome terrain...


----------



## richghost15 (May 19, 2015)

sXeXBMXer said:


> Where is that? Awesome terrain...


Gatineau Park in Quebec, Canada


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

13 (or so) miles at the Aqueduct trails in Woodstock. I should have brought my 29er, some of these trails are too rough for my 26er.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Weekday short 6.8 miler gained a couple of minutes from my ride on the 4th. Feeling good! -


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

20km ride... trails pretty muddy. Found a new track.
All is good in the world ^^

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

8.8 Mile run in SoCal getting easier and every time I want more - Still! have issues with rock gardens, but at some point I'll get passed the mental part.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Another 20km ride ^^ This time at night in sub zero temperatures. :bbbrrrrrr:

Had to ride quick to keep warm 0_o

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

8 miles on a group ride today at pine hill, it was fast but I think I need a longer travel full suspension bike. The new Trek Fuel Ex 29er interests me a lot and may be my next bike.
And I figured out how to bunny hop on platform pedals.


----------



## Bullyveldt (Jul 6, 2015)

11 km, trails near my home, single track, few hills, some slow speed tight twisty through the trees stuff...


----------



## notmyj (Jul 9, 2015)

I brought it home for the first time in the pouring rain. Does that count?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sure does, but need a picture.


----------



## notmyj (Jul 9, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> Sure does, but need a picture.


Its a New 2014 Cannondale Trail SL2 29'er


----------



## jabbawasmadadda (Apr 1, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## notmyj (Jul 9, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> Sure does, but need a picture.


Haven't been able to get out for a ride more than just putting around the neighborhood in the rain the day I brought it home. My NOS 2014 Cannondale Trail SL2 29'er


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

12 Miles @ Carbon Cyn - (yesterday afternoon) as always lots of dry dirt and fun! Can't wait for my new Tires to arrive.


----------



## kennyboobear (Mar 22, 2013)

8.7 miles in Joseph D Grant County Park (Central Hills, East of San Jose, CA) today. First 2.4 miles gain 1150ish foot. Then the rest is almost entirely downhill. The first part blows though.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

notmyj said:


> Haven't been able to get out for a ride more than just putting around the neighborhood in the rain the day I brought it home. My NOS 2014 Cannondale Trail SL2 29'er


Nice! I love that logo -


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

I messed around with the panorama feature on my phone this morning.
I need a little more practice.
Good sunrise ride though.


----------



## 1320quick (Jun 20, 2015)

Rode my first single track trail today, 15.2 mile loop (Dirty Bismarck). Clearly under estimated the difficulty of riding single tracks and over estimated my conditioning. LOL


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

1320quick said:


> Rode my first single track trail today, 15.2 mile loop (Dirty Bismarck). Clearly under estimated the difficulty of riding single tracks and over estimated my conditioning. LOL


Awesome, I did my first one recently it takes practice I struggled a bit because of the same reasons. lol

Today, no riding but set up my cyclo-computer and finally got it to work and the bike got a nice cleaning, after 3 dusty rides it was time to do it.


----------



## notmyj (Jul 9, 2015)

Today after we got home from a wedding, I installed the Cateye cyclo computer, adjusted the front fork pressure (too much pressure for my weight) and hung the tire pump on the down tube. Then it started raining again. So once again, I was toying around the neighborhood, doing bunny hops, endos, and wheelies. Luckily I learned all that a long time ago when I was doing dirt jumping/BMX but it's a bit different on a mountain bike.


----------



## kennyboobear (Mar 22, 2013)

30 miles today, but mostly paved as the gal doesn't like to leave the pavement. Last time we did any sort of trails, it resulted in some scarred elbows.



















But fear not, the MTB tires go back on tomorrow.


----------



## notmyj (Jul 9, 2015)

Finally got my new bike out this morning. Did 6.2mi on a local rail trail. Not bad considering it was my first bike ride in 11 years. Now, should I go again tomorrow or take a day off?


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Go again tomorrow. Ride for me since I will be in meetings all day....


----------



## Bullyveldt (Jul 6, 2015)

Go Tomorrow. When you can't walk stairs in a few days, then take a day or two off. I just got off of two day break after a week of rides between 10-16km, now i was much faster, and managed some hills i wasn't getting up, or at least got off later up the hill. it could have been because I destroyed my legs from too many rides in a row


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Rode a technical trail with my 26er. That was a bad choice.
I decided to jump an obstacle, but it has a flat landing and my bike is very rigid. On the landing my foot slipped off my pedal and my shin landed right on it, puncturing the skin and bruising my shin.
Then I rode another 8.5 miles afterwards.


----------



## miraculous_monster (Jul 14, 2015)

well, i went for a ride today. but i did not go on any trails. i rode several miles around town. first i went to two different stores to pick up iced cream (diabetic and regular) and whipped cream for tomorrow's ice cream social at my job. i work in adult day care. then i rode over to my job and put the stuff in the freezer. then i went over to my girlfriend's because she said she wanted to talk. she broke up with me. i knew it was coming. thats life. anyway, then i rode home and along the way saw some trash that looked interesting and found a nice wooden table for my apt that i took home and cleaned. yeah, thats my day on my bicycle. perhaps more amusing is yesterday's ride when i went to lowe's on my bike, bought an air conditioner then walked home with the ac unit balanced upon the bike.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Didn't ride but added new "shoes" on my bike with my buddy's help - Front tire took five minutes to change. Rear tire about 4 heinekens and 2 hours, once we got the tire in somehow the tube got messed up - it took us all the 4 Heinekens plus 1 hour to get the tire out so we could replace the tube. Finally done! my heavy Wireworlfs are on - tomorrow to try them on the trail.


----------



## Texaslefty55 (Jul 17, 2015)

I am a beginner trying to get use to my GT Backwoods and get in better shape. I am a shift worker and did not ride today but this week I rode 28 miles in 3 rides. I am riding light trails and paved trails learning my gears and the bike itself. Thanks for reading, any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

12 mile run today but was very interesting. Who would it thought it would actually rain! that was awesome - only for like 3 minutes while I was coming back down which was even better. It drizzled on the way to the TH - stopped then as I reached my climb and started descending, lighting and rain. Cool experience, a bit humid though. I was happy to have a some mud on my bike. A few cell pics: :thumbsup:


----------



## Apprime (Jul 18, 2015)

*Great day for a ride.*

Lewis River Falls in Washington is a great ride. I tried the single track for the first time a few days ago.


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

Quiet Waters Park, which loves the rain. Ripped it up and then shut it down.

edit to say: Oh yeah, after I got home I rotated the only shifter on my bike up about a quarter inch or so in the direction of the rear of my bike and it's making me jones to get back out there tomorrow to see how it feels.


----------



## Bullyveldt (Jul 6, 2015)

Practiced track stands and bunny hopping to change direction. most i could do was about 45-70 degrees before having to pedal forward or put my foot down. Had a few decent length, 30 sec track stands.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Getting my new steed dialled in...

shock and tires, seat height + fore/aft... that was last night after spending 25 mins unwrapping it (mega glad wrap!!)
This morning I'll swap droppers between new and old steeds, may trim HB's by 10mm, try and get rid of small chainring - large cog - front der chain rub...









-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I rode 9.5 miles the other day at the Green Mountain Trails in Pittsfield, VT. It was my first time on the trails and it started to pour about halfway through the ride. It was probably the muddiest ride I have ever been on, but it was great fun. I'll certainly go back sometime in the future.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Finally got in a ride today warm up for the long ride in the morning - 7 miles @ Bonelli Pak - SoCal - nice little work out.


----------



## Boondock77 (Jun 16, 2014)

Got a new fork out in! Bye bye suntour xcm junk. 
Manitou minute expert. Nearly 2 lbs lighter. It's like a new bike


----------



## tualmbr (Jul 18, 2015)

Today I went on a 2 hour ride - my first real ride since 1995. Some of you may have been reading my various "first bike since 1995" posts where I ask for advise on buying a new bike. I still haven't bought a bike - but I did borrow an old KHS mountain bike. Some of my first observations - the bike must be too small for me in every aspect - the seat was not high enough so I was slumped over at such an angle the my neck ached from having to "look up" and more of my energy was spent trying to "suck in my gut" just so my legs would have enough room to come up - which made it harder to breath . The saddest part of this statement is I really don't have much of a gut.

I say the seat was not high enough because it always felt that my legs were not extending enough to put my full force into pedaling. I say the bike felt too small mostly because I was hunched over too much.

Towards the end of the ride, it felt as though something on the inside of my left buttock/groin was cramping up or being rubbed/constricted too much by the seat - I am going to assume this is just normal pain that comes along with getting used to riding in general and getting used to a particular seat in general.

Some other specific problems, the front bars seem too narrow - felt as though the slightest thing would have tossed the entire front end into the wrong direction and I would have been flying down to the road. I know some prefer wider bars for more control - I must be part of that some. The pedals felt too narrow - no matter how I placed my feet, part of my foot was always rubbing against the crank arms or bowing my feet out over the sides of the pedals which made it feel like my pedaling power was being wasted..

Obviously it will take some time to build up strength and get used to riding again. Years ago when I rode almost daily - I dedicated 90 days to going nowhere if I couldn't get there on bike. I saw such amazing results in my endurance and strength!

I know everyone says "go ride bikes, buy the one you fall in love with" - and today made that statement pretty obvious. Why by the best spec'd bike in my price range if the first thing I'll have to do is change 1/2 a dozen parts on it because those parts just don't "fit me"

Ah well, it was a nice intro ride. I plan on biking to work on that same old KHS and seeing how that goes - only problem is if I raise the seat for better leg motion - the low bars / being hunched over will probably be even more noticeable/uncomfortable. oh the dilemma.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

2hr ride on my local favorite trail with riding bud ^^ lots of people out on the trail to chat with, everyone happy being out on a lovely pre-spring ride.

Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Same here 2hr. ride 13mi. Feeling Good!


----------



## paulmich (Jul 6, 2015)

Shiawassee National Wildlife Refuge in Saginaw county, Michigan. Lots of wildlife there and all kinds of birds. I heard a bird screeching in the woods, sounded pretty spooky. It also has a drive thru where you can take your car through 6.5 miles. First time I had ever been there in my life and I am only about 13 miles away. I will definitely be going back! I also gave my talon 2 a good cleaning today. Picked up a bottle of simple green (that stuff works on anything!) and the bike looks brand new.


----------



## LDinME (Jun 29, 2015)

Thought I'd throw my ring in this hat. Planted pretty well on a bridge at 2:10:






Twitchy 26 will see some dust now. New Mason arrives today!


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tualmbr (Jul 18, 2015)

LDinME said:


> Thought I'd throw my ring in this hat. Planted pretty well on a bridge at 2:10:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice video, but I wouldn't want to be on any offroad locations with such narrow bars


----------



## LDinME (Jun 29, 2015)

tualmbr said:


> Nice video, but I wouldn't want to be on any offroad locations with such narrow bars


Ha. Yeah, I don't want to be either!


----------



## Bullyveldt (Jul 6, 2015)

New parts!!! Now the drivetrain is all new. Added a Deore double front crank with 24-36 gears along with front XT mech and XT shifter to my 2011 trance X4. Now it matches the rear with the XT rear shadow clothed Mech with XT shifter and SLX cogs at 11-36 and KMC X10 chain. I love the quick link vs the shimano chains!!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Got my wheel back from LBS... Put it back on 650b horse this arvo (new rim/spokes) ^^

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yesterday  Nice easy 10mile ride - rode with my buddy that hasn't been on the trails in a while but for being a cancer survivor (lung no less) he did really well, but screwed up my strava numbers damn it - LOL j/k


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I went to VMBA fest at the STAB trails in Brownsville, VT today and I demoed two bikes, the Rocky Mountain Instinct 970msl and the Rocky Mountain Thunderbolt BC edition.
Now I have experience on a 27.5" wheeled bike so I don't look like an idiot ranting about it on the forums.
I liked it but not nearly as much as the 29er. It was certainly more playful on tight and flowy downhills but that's the only place where I kinda preferred it.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Today: went to a LBS and bought a new chain and a new front plate for a Thomson stem. That makes a 20 km cruise on my bikepath bike. Installed the parts on the rigid singlespeed.

Yesterday: 3 hours / 33 km of moderately challenging trails on the rigid singlespeed - so today's easy 20 km felt about right for recovery.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Dialling in my new clipless shoes ^^

Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

On Tuesday I demoed a Trek Fuel EX8 29er and rode 20 miles at Kingdom Trails. It certainly felt more like a XC bike than a Trail bike. I preferred the Instinct I rode on Sunday.


----------



## david.mailhot.96 (Jul 20, 2015)

Hated my life as I hit my second local single track that proceeded to kick my back side. A lot of pain and missory in my first couple rides but still looking to keep going.


----------



## Yaboosh (Jul 29, 2015)

david.mailhot.96 said:


> Hated my life as I hit my second local single track that proceeded to kick my back side. A lot of pain and missory in my first couple rides but still looking to keep going.


In what way did it kick your back side? Falling a lot? Getting tired? What kind of terrain?


----------



## david.mailhot.96 (Jul 20, 2015)

Fell once. Tired a lot. Typical new England Rocky and root filled. It was all slow left , right, left right. You would go down a little hill then it would be a sharp turn and then need to climb. I couldn't carry enough momentum and too out of shape. Guessing 70% due to out of shape and 30 to beginner learning techniques. But I kept with it and did about 5 miles of single track.


----------



## jentorres (Jul 12, 2015)

*First Ride*

Took my first ride on single track. Wow. Totally scared and elated at the same time. Love that feeling. A big root (forearm size), a sandy patch and a down hill curve conspired to take me out! It was fun as heck. No hurts, so am ready to go out again!


----------



## halsencrew (Oct 30, 2008)

took a ride to see n old friend and say hi.


----------



## halsencrew (Oct 30, 2008)

took spin around and this building is at a cemetary and was built in late 1800s, the first 2 people buried have the grave stones next to building in 1896


----------



## halsencrew (Oct 30, 2008)

saw this cool old rmy jeep, all original and cool as heck


----------



## halsencrew (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Went for a one hour ride, with the idea to push the speed a little. Going fast is fun but it can also be hard. At about 45 minutes, I went over the bar on relatively tame roots: mistakes because I was getting tired after some more interesting trail sections. Only some scratches on a knee. In the last 15 minutes I had a moment to recover and then rode some more interesting trail sections, with no incident.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

7 miles today, weekday short ride but I have not been able to ride in a week so it felt really good to get out. The best part is getting that feeling that I'm getting more confident, took on a rock garden (most of it) that I'm always intimidated by and even though I didn't eat it, it was close but got through it. :thumbsup:

Did I mention I'm now addicted to this sport?


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

My $6.00 mudguard has arrived :woot: will be tying it on tonight

Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


----------



## piperpilot964 (Dec 28, 2014)

Just a quick 3 miles after work. Short but fun. Saw a huge owl.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2015)

Maintenance. Importantly, I oiled all three brooks saddles while I was at it.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

7.4 miles after work - beautiful and cooler afternoon - finally!


----------



## Hooch (Jun 30, 2006)

*what did you do today on your mountain bike*

its currently set up for road riding, so feeling brave I rode up and over a hill from work to the beach (coogee beach sydney) then took the hard route back with two mega steep sections, ended up nearly puking as i was pushing to hard, but heh helps me get fit.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Got in 9.8 miles today - about 4-5 miles of climbing - 1458 elevation. I did have to Hike the bike twice but other than that I feel great.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

1hr 45min ride after work ^^ world seems right again 

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

Went for my first Torc (Raleigh) group ride yesterday at Crab. Had a blast, did about 1.5hrs - and this was after going to the gym for about an hour.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Finally reached 500 miles on my Trek Cobia


----------



## piperpilot964 (Dec 28, 2014)

8 miles of rocks and roots! Working out the new DVO Diamond. Great fork which i very much prefer over the Pike it replaced.


----------



## morepower (May 14, 2012)

Just got my wife into riding. She had a Checker Pig rigid many years ago which is still almost like new...But after getting her out a few weeks ago she has bought her first modern MTB with a Boardman Team 650B hardtail. So far in the 5 weeks she has had the bike we have only missed one week off. So she has now done more miles in 5 weeks than she had on the Checker Pig in the past 20 years... (No not kidding..)

The first ride was all on the road on some country lanes to get used to the bike then her second ride was at Cannock Chase on the Follow the Dog trail. She got up Cardiac Hill with only one short stop about half way up.. I am really impressed with how well she has done. She has lost a lot of weight over the past couple of years and has taken to getting fitter so going cycling is great for me to get out more and spend some time with my wife on the trails.

The bike is actually very good for the price and for her first good bike it will let her improve her riding skills and last her a few years and hopefully keep her interested in cycling..


















She may not look happy but we went back about 2 weeks later and she is getting better off road. 









The only down side to her lack of skill is she uses the brakes harder than she would if she had some more seat time. So to help stop some of the squeal and add a little more brake power I swapped the discs for some better 2 piece Shimano discs and upped the size of the rear from 160mm to 180mm so it is now 180mm front and rear. For now that is the only change from standard.. It really is a great little bike for a beginner...


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^Awesome! 

I did a solo 7 mile ride today, almost got thrown off my bike my some dude who couldn't let me know he was coming. I was focused on tricky a down-hill section (after I waited to go down bcz 2 guys were together ridding up hill) with zero warning what I actually heard were his breaks on my right ear - scared the crap out of me so I jumped off my bike - he did check on me but kept flying down - I'm glad I avoided a fall.


----------



## morepower (May 14, 2012)

Cool.... My wife worries she is slowing faster riders down. She does move over to let them past but sometimes still stops where there is not much room on single track. I have told her to keep going and the rider behind will call out to let her know they want to pass. But sometimes faster riders will just come past without warning. Not good for a new rider when that happens but it is not so common and most will follow until there is room or call out to let you know before they pass.. 

Hoping to take my wife on at least one 7 mile ride this weekend. There are two routes one is a more technical route and one is more flowing I think. If she is feeling OK then we may do both routes and make it a big loop. Luckily she has quite good fitness but limited riding experience. She has lost over 80lbs (almost 6 stones) in weight through diet and exercise so she is half way there to doing some really nice rides out in the Peak district or Wales. So in September we are having our vacation and will be doing at least one ride in Wales at Betws y Coed. It will be a mid week ride to avoid the weekend rush and let us take our time and let her build up some confidence on the more technical stuff..


----------



## Rick G. (Oct 24, 2011)

Yesterday I got the wifes bike out of the shed. First time in some time. (we have been riding roadie's.) Oiled the chain, aired up the tires. Cleaned it up and then i took it for a quick ride just to be sure everything works like it should. (a good excuse to ride her bike.) It is still almost brand new. (still has the little new tire nubbys on it.) Then I got mine and did the same to it. Except for the ride. by then it was getting late and the wife decided she wanted to ride her roadie. So much for all the work. Oh well, it is ready for her when she is ready for some dirt.


----------



## Jerz_subbie (Sep 1, 2012)

Just bought the fiance a lightly used 2011 Canondale Trail 6 (mech disc, RST Gila spring fork, alex double wall rims, SB8 tires) for an absolute steal! It's green (her fav color) so hoping she'll actually ride it but there's no guarantee. If not I may build up a cheap, light 26er loaner/beater, or flip it for $ to put towards my bike.

Either way I'm excited! Already thinking of some budget upgrades: Shimano M355 hydraulic brakes, Forte Pisgah 2.3 tires, tubeless, 2x9 or 1x9 using some parts currently laying around, xc28 fork or hold out for a deal on a <$125 solo air. Funniest part is that I just sold my Cannondale 26er (2010 F4 w/ solo air fork, X9/Deore) and got this one for 1/4 the price.


----------



## morepower (May 14, 2012)

Nice one... Thats a good deal... I was not sure my wife would use her bike much when she got out again. But now she has a new bike and got a few rides under her belt she is actually enjoying it. I am hoping to keep that momentum going and get her out more and doing more challenging rides but nothing too extreme as I dont want to knock her confidence and end up with her giving up...But I have done some little upgrades for her to help make the bike a little better and keep her happy riding..

We just did a 7 mile ride at the weekend at the Forest of Dean trail centre which was a much more challenging ride than she has done so far. She even had a smile on her face at the end....


----------



## Reelchef67 (Aug 21, 2011)

Ok to continue this thread.
I bought my wife her first bike since she was kid.
We have been married16 years and I've been back riding 4. I always wanted her to ride but gave up . She decided on her own and started asking , I put her off thinking not serious but she's was.
After a lot searching I found  a deal on an xs exprezo wuuu 26er(my wife is 5,3) for sale in whistler. We made a day trip to whistler and ended up buying it.
These bikes are handmade in bromont Quebec, 120 travel fsr aluminum front triangle and steel rear. Bike weighs 26 lbs. came with a new Lev dropper and new spesh butcher /ground control combo.
The previous owner was friends with exprezo owner and was a custom build, mavic717 rims butted spokes xt hubs,x9 shifters juicey 3's
She is riding more than me now 4 times a week. I just put a new set of deore brakes . I hate dot fluid..








I had to buy a north shore rack to carry every thing . It awesome , I created a monster..
After 16 years who knew?


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Yesterday I went to Boston Lot in Lebanon NH and rode a great variety of trails, from flow to rooty tech. There were some tall rocks and other obstacles to climb on to and that was very fun (White heat, White dot, and Lakeside especially), fun bridges, and a super fast descent (crafts climb) where I pedalled on the flats, let the brakes go and just charged down a pretty much direct trail pockmarked with rock gardens. Boston Lot is probably my new fav trail network.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2015)

Swapped tires on my fargo and paragon getting ready for winter weather and mounted fenders on the fargo. Just about to hang things up and found the fargo's tires flat (thorns). It ain't over 'til it's over.


----------



## Puma (Dec 28, 2013)

I built an old (90's) Schwinn Impact into a 26" expedition tourer, with drop bars, rack, and fenders, for commuting and light touring recently. I also got ahold of an old Trek/Gary Fisher Marlin(2011) that I am going to have to put lots of work into, but maybe not a lot of expense. Shifters, brake pads, and tires will start the voyage. Probably some new forks, too.


----------



## Reelchef67 (Aug 21, 2011)

I just cleaned and re packed my frame pivots, bolt on drop outs and serviced my Hilo 125 seat post.


----------



## morepower (May 14, 2012)

Can't add photos from my phone at the moment. But took my wife out on her first real trail away from a specific bike park trail. Did the Marin Trail in north Wales, 15 mile long and according to endomondo 2500 feet of climbs. It has not put her off riding but I think it will be a while before we do a trail like that again in a place like the Snowdonia mountains! She did it all and I am really proud of her for doing it. It was a killer ride for anyone so for her as a beginner's first real ungraded and none man made route she was a star!
Photos to follow when we get home at the weekend.


----------



## gsgator2 (Sep 18, 2015)

Just bought this today. It's my first full suspension and I can't wait to use it this weekend.


----------



## gsgator2 (Sep 18, 2015)

I tried posting this earlier but I don't see it...
I picked this GT iDRIVE up yesterday and I can't wait use it this weekend.









https://www.facebook.com/pages/Got-Bikes/255600507923007


----------



## gsgator2 (Sep 18, 2015)

So first, hello all. There is a lot of great information in these forums and I'm glad to be here. I broke into the full suspension world yesterday with a slightly used GT iDrive 3.0 and I can't wait to use it this weekend.:thumbsup:

I've tried posting this twice on iPhone using Tapatalk and it doesn't show up. Is there a minimum posting requirement before photos are allowed? I think I read that in an earlier post.


----------



## piperpilot964 (Dec 28, 2014)

Reelchef67 said:


> I just cleaned and re packed my frame pivots, bolt on drop outs and serviced my Hilo 125 seat post.


Good looking bike!!


----------



## gsgator2 (Sep 18, 2015)

So... apparently it worked the 1st, 2nd, and 3rd time. Sorry for the noobiness.


----------



## cramsay3 (May 23, 2009)

ANY ride is a GOOD ride...

I didn't clean a thing, ran out of water, bonked halfway, realized I was riding w/ my back tire at 45 psi due to recent tubeless recharging, fell twice, watched my phone roll down the hill, caught a vine on the main trail back and I broke my flywheel on a climb, disabling my bike. I had to call in for someone to pick my up but they got lost so it was a long wait. 

And it was a BLAST!

Any ride is a good ride.


----------



## morepower (May 14, 2012)

Here are a couple of photos from the ride out with my wife. None of it was graded trail centre stuff so if it got really steep you had to just get up or down it. So for her 6th ride on a mountain bike I was really glad she completed it.









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## j_wynn (Sep 11, 2015)

I was at the park playing around and was getting ready to head home when I hear a dog bark. It is pitch black outside, and i casually glanced over to make sure the dog was in a fence. Glad I looked! A very large brown dog was about 20 feet away and closing fast. I couldnt see very clear, but in an instant I was off on the opposite side of the bike. Without thinking, I hoisted the bike over my head, preparing to throw it at the dog and getting ready to grab and hit the dog. "Get outta here you sonuva *****!" I tried to sound mean but my voice trembled as my body was in "get ready to fight right now" mode with a snarling bag of teeth and fur closing FAST! The dog turned and sprinted away. I was definitely ready for a fight with the mutt, and as I rode away I laughed nervously in relief.

It's amazing how I instinctively got in a position to defend myself and how I put the bike between me and the threat and prepared to throw it at the dog. In the heat of the moment I forgot all about the lightning quick Benchmade in my pocket.

Anyway that was my excitement. On a side note I had gotten frustrated trying manuals for the first time because I suck at them. It was a valuable ride tonight though- i became pretty comfortable at the balance point and I was able to do my longest wheelie yet!


----------



## ben2080 (Jul 13, 2015)

I had a nice flight over my handle bars after making a stupid mistake:madman:. Which bent the wheel to the point that it siezed on the fork. A few good whacks got it rideable to get home, now I get to spend the rest of the day looking for a decent front wheel.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Well I didn't ride my mountain bike last night but I took my road bike offroad. 
That was an experience. 
Rock ledges, off camber sections, loose dirt, and the fact that the sun was setting added to the challenge and fear. 
Road bikes aren't meant for that kind of riding, but this particular trail was the quickest way home so I took it.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Epic ride today, roots, rocks, mud, huckin!! Afterwards a couple of Pilsners...

Had my first stationary fall of bike (reasonably new to clipless) clipped out right foot looked over left shoulder and started to fall left... Couldn't unclip left foot... Mate rode past, whom I was looking for "what the fark are you doing?" He muttered or something along those lines.

Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Put my new Minion DHF 2.3 on... Over inflated it (43psi) to stretch it out a bit. Take it for a spin in a day or two ^^

Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Rode it! 12miles almost 2 weeks w/out ridding - Awesome Morning! Great weather, good amount of riders. Now I need a beer!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Waiting for the wind to blow itself out... then a spin with better half later (hopefully)...

-----------------------------------------------------------
'Yes! I'm an opinionated Mofo... Next question'.


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

the rain has set in :bugger:

-----------------------------------------------------------
'Yes! I'm an opinionated Mofo... Next question'.


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

*I looked at her and told her: Soon baby, soon.*

It's been raining heavily and i haven't been able to ride it on real trails yet.
I haven't even bedded in the brakes. 
And oh man, she's begging me to.









Sad.:bluefrown:

Can't wait for this rain to get da hell out of my sky :madman:
Maybe on wednesday things clear up a bit.

So for now, i'm just gonna wait.:sad:


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Rode her again, short 7mi. early ride - It was a beautiful warm morning! Then she got a good cleaning (4 rides w/out touching it) lubed and ready for the next ride. Good Saturday morning.


----------



## piperpilot964 (Dec 28, 2014)

6.3 today. Love the fall ridding!!!


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

I looked my bike over for any damage from a crash 2 days ago. Not finding any, I rode it once around the yard to be sure the shifting and braking were still OK.

BIG mistake. The bikes fine but I'm too beat up to be on it or to even get off of it. OUCH! Thank goodness for dropper posts.:cryin:


----------



## banditpowdercoat (Aug 13, 2015)

Put a new front squishy on mine. added 20mm travel. I want less HT angle and more BB height. So, hope this does the temp trick till I settle on what I want next. Soon as it stops raining in buckets, I'll try her


----------



## piperpilot964 (Dec 28, 2014)

Out for a 4 mile spin on the new Stans Ztr Flow with new Neo hub and 6 pawl driver. Loving this faster engagement over the 3.30 rear. Slapped on the stealth labels for the wheelset just for fun.


----------



## Rick G. (Oct 24, 2011)

Ok, I at least thought about it today. (had to work. No ride time today.)


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Rode it around a wet-leaf covered Boston Lot in 37 degree and sometimes snowy weather.
Still great fun!


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

Not sure why this thread is in the beginners, but...

I put my bike in the back of my Outback and took the car to the dealer for service with plans to ride after. Well, the car needed more than I thought so I geared up and pavement rode my bike the 6 miles to the bike trails. Rode a lap, then continued further on to the bank, headed back and rode another lap at the trails, then pavement rode back to the dealership.


----------



## Kaptrek (Oct 13, 2015)

Well I am a newb. Roughly 10 rides on my newly acquired Trek7. But yesterday I did a 13 mile ride that started at 7200ft. We elevated 1700 ft from there. There was a brutal 2 1/2 mile grind towards the end but the downhill made it all worth while.


----------



## Slowdownhill (Oct 20, 2015)

Beautiful fall afternoon at DuPont State Forest. Trails were fast & most of the rocks & roots behaved themselves. Craigslist bike lived up to its pedigree. Sometimes, I think that I came to the mtb party too late and then most of the time I am just glad to be here with time left to ride. Talked bike porn with stranger friends on the way to Ridgeline trail, hammered a couple of hills ( just kidding) and then watched the sun set over the mountains-just does not get much better for biking.


----------



## piperpilot964 (Dec 28, 2014)

Wish i had 7000 feet to climb because coming back down...w00t!


----------



## DirtDobber04 (Jun 1, 2015)

Called into work with anal glaucoma. since I couldn't see my ass being there today and I went out on the trails for 12 mile ride on my '16 Trek X Cailber9. Had a great ride...


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

*A bit of a self-challenge ride*

:thumbsup:^^ LOL

I went on my usual weekday 7mi. ride, but challenged myself to only use the middle ring and not use the granny gear. Although there isn't a lot of climbing on this ride there are 3 or 4 short but tough climbs (tough for me at least) I'm happy to see I was able to do most of it, I did use the granny gear twice for very short periods of time to regain some legs without stopping. It is amazing how much quicker I climbed and I loved the outcome. I'm sure for the more experienced riders this is not that big of a deal, but challenging yourself is another reason I've come to love mountain biking so much.

Not to mention most new bikes are set up 2x10 or 1x11 now, I have to be ready for my next bike in a few months


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

jcd46 said:


> :thumbsup:^^ LOL
> 
> I went on my usual weekday 7mi. ride, but challenged myself to only use the middle ring and not use the granny gear. Although there isn't a lot of climbing on this ride there are 3 or 4 short but tough climbs (tough for me at least) I'm happy to see I was able to do most of it, I did use the granny gear twice for very short periods of time to regain some legs without stopping. It is amazing how much quicker I climbed and I loved the outcome. I'm sure for the more experienced riders this is not that big of a deal, but challenging yourself is another reason I've come to love mountain biking so much.
> 
> Not to mention most new bikes are set up 2x10 or 1x11 now, I have to be ready for my next bike in a few months


That is why I love my 1x10.
Climbing is so much smoother, and more efficient than a granny gear. 
I used to climb with a 34t front, 36t rear until I discovered a very technical trail network near to my house, so now I use a 30t front, 40t rear. I miss the 34 on the downhills though.

What bike are you getting?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

CannondaleF9 said:


> That is why I love my 1x10.
> Climbing is so much smoother, and more efficient than a granny gear.
> I used to climb with a 34t front, 36t rear until I discovered a very technical trail network near to my house, so now I use a 30t front, 40t rear. I miss the 34 on the downhills though.
> 
> What bike are you getting?


Plus the work out is better and more effective.

As far as the next bike, well I'm still debating on another HT or moving to FS, since I have to wait a few months I have time but so far I have 2 in mind:

1) 2016 Cannondale Trail 1 27.5

2) Then I just came across this the other day:

Haro Bikes - MTB - Shift 27.Five R5

#2 might be the one though


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

jcd46 said:


> Plus the work out is better and more effective.
> 
> As far as the next bike, well I'm still debating on another HT or moving to FS, since I have to wait a few months I have time but so far I have 2 in mind:
> 
> ...


If you already have a hardtail there is no point in buying another one that is almost identical to the one you already own.
If you want to stay with Cannondale then you should check out their new Habit, 
Habit 6 - HABIT - TRAIL - MOUNTAIN - BIKES - 2016

or if you are willing to try out more companies,

Giant Stance: Stance 27.5 2 (2016) | Giant Bicycles | United States
or Rocky Mountain Thunderbolt: Thunderbolt | Rocky Mountain Bicycles

All these bikes have low end components in one area or another, you just need to decide which is more important to you.
All of these bikes are $1500-$2000 retail.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

CannondaleF9 said:


> If you already have a hardtail there is no point in buying another one that is almost identical to the one you already own.
> If you want to stay with Cannondale then you should check out their new Habit,
> Habit 6 - HABIT - TRAIL - MOUNTAIN - BIKES - 2016
> 
> ...


Good point on the HT - Thanks for the other options, liking the Thunderbolt a lot, then the Habit although not sure about Tektro breaks? Perhaps these are higher end Tektros compared to what I had on my very first bike. Any thoughts on that Haro?


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

jcd46 said:


> Good point on the HT - Thanks for the other options, liking the Thunderbolt a lot, then the Habit although not sure about Tektro breaks? Perhaps these are higher end Tektros compared to what I had on my very first bike. Any thoughts on that Haro?


Haro is a small company that has just recently begun to make full suspension bikes. I would much rather buy a bike from one of these other brands. But if the Haro fits you best then go for it.
The Tektro's might be a problem, but you can replace them with Shimano brakes later.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

swapping out droppers... looks like me eTen'R needs a new cartridge =( just doing the math on new part+shipping vs getting a Giant Contact dropper from an in-law that owns a bike shop... will need a 0.7 shim though o_0 
Also swapped in race day/summer tyres ^^
goddam Stans Flow EX rims are temperamental farkiz!!

-----------------------------------------------------------
'Yes! I'm an opinionated Mofo... Next question'.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

12miles - beautiful SoCal morning -


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

Rode Lippman Park for an hour or so with my 15 year old. A little chilly (high 40's) and tons of leaves making it a bit harder to see trail and slightly slippery, but still a good time for all! First time riding my new Trek X-Caliber 7. What a difference having a new bike that fits!


----------



## Skids! (Oct 24, 2015)

Rode what the parks and rec. department calls "trails" today. Pretty wet though, as it rained yesterday. Lots of fun lake-sized puddles and no issues apart from a my front brake rotor rubbing a little on some muddy water sitting on the pads. A couple sharp pumps while riding and that was solved. Ended up being 11.6 on the day.


----------



## Truckin2001 (Oct 26, 2015)

The past four days we (me and the kids) rode Hard Labor Creek, Fort Mountain, Fort Yargo, Turner Lake, East Side Trail and Panola Mountain. The kids are loving it and I am loving it! All together I have put about 120 miles on my bike and now I am I looking at making a reservation at Mulberry Hill which is a resort for mountain bikers.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

This past weekend I went back to Pine Hill Park for the first time in a few months. It was so flowy and fast compared to Boston Lot and was very fun. I'm glad I went back, I don't know if I'll ride there or at Boston Lot this weekend.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

8.4 miles - Added a few extra exploring turns to my mid-week ride, did 1.4 miles more than usual, and cut the time of the ride by 10min. I must be learning something, and feeling really good about it.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

10km ride this morning.... 5k climb and then 5k descent ^^

OT: was scratching my lower right leg about 15 mins ago and thought I felt a small scab (like you get after the occasional ride)...

The usual scratch didn't take it off!?

I then discovered I had this...









...lodged in my leg!!??

After removing it, this happened o_0









-----------------------------------------------------------
'Yes! I'm an opinionated Mofo... Next question'.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2015)

targnik said:


> 10km ride this morning.... 5k climb and then 5k descent ^^
> 
> OT: was scratching my lower right leg about 15 mins ago and thought I felt a small scab (like you get after the occasional ride)...
> 
> ...


 Your leg sealant looks to be worn out. You should probably get a new bottle of Stans to get you through thorn season.


----------



## sleepyguy1001 (May 26, 2014)

Spent the afternoon with this beauty watching over me.


----------



## the_law_man01 (Oct 13, 2015)

*It rained all day so...*

I had been having the oh so annoying constant squeak. It was much worse today. I disassembled the pivot points on the suspension and gave them a sufficient coat of grease. NO MORE SQUEAK!!!

I also pushed the grips in about 48mm on each side and adjusted shifter/brakes accordingly. Just getting a feel for whether I want to shorten my bars or not. Found a pair of clamp-ons I want. It'll be much easier to adjust them and see what lengths I want my bars to be.

This is a 2015 Diamondback Atroz Comp (Nashbar "exclusive"). It's my first modern mountain bike. I've been on several trail rides with it in the last month and a half of owning it. I'm now starting to figure out what I do and don't need to add/delete/modify.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Leaf covered trails make for a crazy fun ride. Fast and flowy at Pine Hill Park, even accidentally locking the rear wheel up through corners and jumping things too fast for the conditions. 

And I almost face planted.


----------



## reod12x2 (Nov 6, 2015)

spent the morning changing out my front fork for a new one. spent most of the time trying to seat the lower bearing race onto the fork and also looking for tools, got everything together and couldn't find a pipe cutter... tomorrow


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

8miles and worked on controlling my bike with my inner legs on downhills. Didn't lower my seat though, since I have long legs it doesn't seem to affect me too much.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

55 degrees and no snow means great riding. The trails were semi-slippery but really fun. My feet were being bounced off the pedals when I rode the fast rough downhill. The jumps were sketchy at times.
Time for new shoes.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Put an Enduroguard (I know...) on my 29er... not as nice looking as the Mudcatcher on my 650b ^^ 
But, it'll help keep my eyes and stanchions clean =)

-----------------------------------------------------------
No skool... like old skool!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Practice run


----------



## my40thz (Nov 6, 2015)

Installed my new atlas cash money bars. Waiting for my new stem and pedals to arrive.









If I ever find myself lost, I just change where I'm going.


----------



## skt4271 (Oct 29, 2014)

New wheels tires yesterday, itching to get to ride them


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Installed my new 785mm low rise Raceface Atlas handlebar, then realized that my fork wasn't working properly.

Best. Christmas. Ever.

Hopefully my LBS can repair it, it's a 2014 RockShox Sid RCT3 and I don't want to have to get rid of it.


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

Picked it up from the shop...well technically that was yesterday


----------



## gtbeast (Mar 5, 2015)

Rode 9.1 mi at the Santa Rosa Plateau, working on attacking hills without dismounting, taking more difficult trails and beating the crap out of my stock fork so I have a reason to upgrade. Great way to spend an afternoon!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

150min ride before lunch ^^

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## OldGringo (Oct 2, 2015)

Found this massive oak while riding a new trail in TX.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I didn't do anything to my bike...but my GF managed to drop an aluminum rake across my top tube.


----------



## piperpilot964 (Dec 28, 2014)

I stared at its muddy hulk from my Christmas Eve ride and though, "How did it get to be 14 degrees today, and when can I ride you again?"...gimme snow so I can ride fat cause the ground is like cement now!!


----------



## bgkz25 (Dec 29, 2013)

Scrape off that yuckydoodle cow crap from my bike's tires.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Looked at it, talked to myself a little, started to consider buying a fatbike...


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sold my beloved HT so I'm bike-less for a bit uggh! Currently hunting for my next bike still. We'll see what I come up with at the end  In the mean I'll probably rent a bike if weather allows this weekend.


----------



## amitpokhrel (Jan 16, 2016)

This was an amazing and very technical trail nearby. Refreshed!!!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Rode my bike down my snow and ice covered yard, practicing balance and loose conditions... itching to shred dirt though.

3 months need to go by fast.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Rode in the snow! Oh yeah!


----------



## piperpilot964 (Dec 28, 2014)

Rode fatty on snow/mud and finished 100 hour maintenance on the Tracer...shock rebuild and added debonaire can, added Novyparts lever for the Reverb, box link inspection and grease, cranks/bb and cassette and driver inspection and drive train clean and lube. Next best thing to ridding it is working on it.


----------



## NoradMTB (Jan 31, 2016)

Nothing unfortunally.. its winter here in Quebec/Canada with a very bad weather. BUT! in 3 month it will be over! yay!


----------



## ApolloMike (Nov 5, 2014)

Rode 13 miles on my FS with the wife, and then got on the HT and did one lap of the 7 mile race course. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

Grabbing the rear tire to clean the chain in preparation for todays ride signaled a patch for the tube. 15 min's later, and I was out the door for my ride. 
As I was hosing the bike off after my ride, I pulled a dinky sliver out of the front tire. Yup, a little air spray ensued. Guess I have another tube patch in my future.


----------



## piperpilot964 (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## Scott27 (Jan 4, 2016)

Went on a quick 15 mile ride with about 1,200 feet of climbing from my house today. Rode clipless for the first time (and never had a zero speed fall!). Got a pair of XTR Trail M9020 pedals and Specialized Rime shoes. Comfortable as hell and I got several personal records on a route I ride regularly. Going to stick with clipless I think.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

piperpilot964 said:


>


Cool bike and awesome looking trail!

Enjoy!


----------



## piperpilot964 (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks. Loving that Tracer!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

piperpilot964 said:


> Thanks. Loving that Tracer!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're welcome!

I can't wait to get my full squish bike. It is patiently waiting in the showroom with a sold tag on it.


----------



## Reelchef67 (Aug 21, 2011)

Went out for some fun today on the shore


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

CannondaleF9 said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> I can't wait to get my full squish bike. It is patiently waiting in the showroom with a sold tag on it.


Something like this?? - My buddy went to my LBS today to fix something and sent me this picture... that's my new toy :thumbsup:


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

jcd46 said:


> Something like this?? - My buddy went to my LBS today to fix something and sent me this picture... that's my new toy :thumbsup:


Yeah! Mine is on a higher shelf too.
I went in today and gave the LBS a little more money. I now just need to sell 2 bikes and then I will have enough money to take my new bike home.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ Cool - I feel like a 10 yr old that's about to get the toy he dreamed of lol.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

1st bike waiting (and I mean waiting!) :ffs: for warranty part & 2nd bikes entire drivetrain is kaput! 

Parts are on order, so w/ no riding to do o_0 I've been swapping out/over parts... little ideas I've had for a while.

Bonus, I haven't broken anything! :woohoo:

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

jcd46 said:


> ^^ Cool - I feel like a 10 yr old that's about to get the toy he dreamed of lol.


I do too. 
Just I am so anxious to get it and have fun riding it.


----------



## banditpowdercoat (Aug 13, 2015)

I finally sucked it up and bought a dropper. Omg I am in love. That and the new to me fsr stumpy.... Ya. So much more confidence over my ht lava dome 


Sent from my iPhone while my Heli plays with the gophers


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleinTexas (Mar 27, 2016)

Have not been on a bike in 25 plus years...

Thought it would be a good idea to buy a few bikes and hit the trails yesterday with my 14yr old son.

25ish miles later we loaded up the bikes and I'm reminded I'm 43 now , LOL!!

But loved every minute of it.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jul 3, 2011)

I thought today would be a good day for a quick ride (hasn't rained in 2-3 days now. 

.
Half mile on my ride up the mountain I ran into 4 inches of snow. Sadly I turned around and went home. Figured there woukd be no riding for a few days so I dropped the bike off at the LBS for its spring tune.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

DaleinTexas said:


> Have not been on a bike in 25 plus years...
> 
> Thought it would be a good idea to buy a few bikes and hit the trails yesterday with my 14yr old son.
> 
> ...


Dude...hell yeah! Keep on going. You are only as old as you let your self be!!! I was in the same place 5 years ago...hadn't ridden in 20. the first year back was rough, but many things kept me going. Now I am 46, and while I KNOW I will never do some of the crazy stuff from my teens and 20's, i also know that I still can do some of the fundamental stuff well, and ride with a different definition of success. every couple of months out makes me feel just a bit younger! I am now enjoying longer treks - getting into the bike-packing thing - as well as getting bck into BMXing a bit...which is where my roots really are.

I also have a step-son who is getting into it, so that helps!


----------



## skywalkr (Feb 19, 2016)

Finally got to take my bike on some trails this weekend for the first time in my life and needless to say I am completely hooked. I definitely felt like a noob and probably looked like one two but halfway in I felt a million times more confident and didn't crash. I really need to work on tight spots as I almost just ran into a couple trees and my pedal position seemed to be all over the place. Also, I have definitely learned the value of bike shorts, I think I will be purchasing some of those asap along with some decent shoes.


----------



## Jos311 (Feb 24, 2016)

Added 4 things to my Diamondback Overdrive Comp I just bought.
Chromag Scarab flats
Chromag Squarewave XL grips
Topeak aero wedge pack
Topeak Mountain Master Blaster pump


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

took my SS project out for a test ride before I tear it all back down again for new paint. its an unknown year Hardrock. Its alot of fun. totally different than my 29r FS.


----------



## gigolfer (Jan 15, 2016)

My PNW Rainier dropper post is waiting for me at home...going to install it when I get home and go for a quick test ride! Can't wait...


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

went up to flagstaff to ride with my wife, my friend, and his wife.


----------



## hadaiwai (Oct 20, 2014)

Purchased these on the budget components for my 04 Epic.

Larger picture - https://i66.tinypic.com/30ust1k.png

Any reviews on any of these items?


----------



## Strothshaman (May 16, 2016)

Did a big ol' loop up in Sedona, AZ. First time riding up there, had a blast!


----------



## RonSonic (Jan 8, 2005)

Got out in the woods for the first time in two weeks. It was a blast. Been suffering a combination of vertigo and meds. Today was better, I'm off the meds and their side effects and the vertigo is almost completely gone so making sure to wear my helmet for a change got out there. Mostly took it easy. But Strava tells me there was a PR out there. 

One of these days I'll learn to ride casual - like.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

RonSonic said:


> Got out in the woods for the first time in two weeks. It was a blast. Been suffering a combination of vertigo and meds. Today was better, I'm off the meds and their side effects and the vertigo is almost completely gone so making sure to wear my helmet for a change got out there. Mostly took it easy. But Strava tells me there was a PR out there.
> 
> One of these days I'll learn to ride casual - like.


Nice work ^^

Haven't ridden bike for 12 days... been crook for 10 of those and dam bug won't die!?

Winters hitting hard this week (gone) hope next week brings better health and weather so I can get some saddle time.

Race in little over a month o_0

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## piperpilot964 (Dec 28, 2014)

Bearing maintenance on rear hub. Ride tomorrow.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtDobber04 (Jun 1, 2015)

removed the front shifter, derailleur, large and small chainrings. Installed race face 32t chainring. Went for a ride and have found that I love my bike even more now. Next up, tubeless on my Mustang Elite rims.


----------



## Danibee (Dec 24, 2015)

I rode, ate meat and watched basketball. In that order. Good day.


----------



## drew925 (Apr 22, 2013)

1st time at ART.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I installed a dropper post last week, rode it on Saturday, cleaned it yesterday, and am hoping to ride it again tomorrow afternoon. I just wanna ride more but I'll be busy for the next week and a half. After that, though, I'll hopefully be having actual trail rides every other day for the rest of summer.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

CannondaleF9 said:


> I installed a dropper post last week, rode it on Saturday, cleaned it yesterday, and am hoping to ride it again tomorrow afternoon. I just wanna ride more but I'll be busy for the next week and a half. After that, though, I'll hopefully be having actual trail rides every other day for the rest of summer.


No issues w/your dropper then?


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

jcd46 said:


> No issues w/your dropper then?


It was a pain to install, but otherwise it works really well, I am glad I got it.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

found this old pump/dirt track that has been sort of neglected. It is my new home!! I felt like it was 1981 again. Bringing the BMX next time as well!! (Again, sorry for the sideways pix...I still can't figure out why this is happening)

Down the first hill








the hill that you come back to the starting platform from








overgrown bank on the small inner loop








part of the longer outer loop








cool little hills on the end of the outer loop








same overgrown bank on the inner loop








my "coach" showed up to yell at me for going to slow








this guy was skinny...felt sorry for him. I think I surprised even being there








Krampus on the bank








a small view of "heaven"








I did about 25 runs around both the short inner loop and the longer outer loop. Man, I was tired!! Then headed to the skate park for some work on that side of things on the BMX. Great night of riding!


----------



## smokeater30 (May 31, 2016)

Bought a 07 Trek 4300 for $80 on CL. Put my old components from a build I stripped a few years ago onto it so I could get back out and ride the local trails. Next will be a middle of the road fork and new tires once the budget allows.


----------



## chantal7 (Jun 27, 2016)

I went on a little bike ride today, just under two hours long - brought some friends along that didn't quite enjoy the trails. Of the 6 of us, 4 of us had fun so that's a bonus! Also I tried the GoPro camera on the handlebars, too, for the first time on a trail. Too bad I angled it too far down, but it was fun watching the videos. Aaaaand this is my first post - I need to learn more about my new bike so I'm hoping to do so by reading and posting here in this forum.


----------



## ramslam (Oct 19, 2010)

Go-Pro angle was fine!


----------



## chantal7 (Jun 27, 2016)

ramslam said:


> Go-Pro angle was fine!


Thanks! Appreciate the feedback. I still think I could of done better but I'm happy with it anyways. I have more videos of that day, but they take so long to upload. Maybe I'll post another soon 

Edit: I happened to upload another while I was away from my computer. I like this one as it shows another side of the trail and a different view.


----------



## MTB_ZA (Oct 9, 2014)

railed some trails at Bryce Bike Park on friday!


----------



## Pedals On (May 17, 2016)

Broke a chainring bolt, my crank bolt and broke the plastic dust cover on my BB. 😒

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## piperpilot964 (Dec 28, 2014)

New wheels mounted and a fair thrashing. Loving the e13 drivetrain, well, wheels and 9-44 cassette as well as chain guide...no need to change cranks.... Just yet


----------



## bob7 (Apr 18, 2012)

Bought and installed new seat. Previous owner had a wide coil schwinn comfort seat. Found this velo for $5. We will see how it rides soon. 
Also in the background, got a carrier for my wife's car for the boy's bike. For those stroller derbies.


----------



## bob7 (Apr 18, 2012)

chantal7 said:


> I went on a little bike ride today, just under two hours long - brought some friends along that didn't quite enjoy the trails. Of the 6 of us, 4 of us had fun so that's a bonus! Also I tried the GoPro camera on the handlebars, too, for the first time on a trail. Too bad I angled it too far down, but it was fun watching the videos. Aaaaand this is my first post - I need to learn more about my new bike so I'm hoping to do so by reading and posting here in this forum.


Looks like my area. Flat, green, swampy


----------



## banditpowdercoat (Aug 13, 2015)

Dh bike camp 2016

Sent from my iPhone while my Heli plays with the gophers


----------



## banditpowdercoat (Aug 13, 2015)

Rode this 10 or 12 times today on my 07 stumpy comp fsr









Sent from my iPhone while my Heli plays with the gophers


----------



## HawkGX (May 24, 2012)

Been working on convincing the wife to try MTBing with me for awhile. Finally got her to go for it and buy a true mountain bike.

We went to a new trail yesterday and had fun learning it together. Other than one long, rocky section I think she enjoyed it. (I loved the rocky part so all good for me as well).

Somehow we ended up coming out of the woods and stumbling into the little Mt. Ararat historic church area. Never even knew about that. Pleasant little addition to the ride.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

